# (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2013)

*(VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung​*
Das Delegiertenmaterial zur Hauptversammlung des (VDSF)DAFV ging heute raus.

88 Seiten, 17 Anlagen, viel zum durchackern...

So viel kurz vorab:
Im Anschreiben schreibt Frau Dr. von "2 aktuellen Beispielen, warum eine starke Interessenvertretung der Angler notwendig sei"..

Dreimal dürft ihr raten.....
RÜSCHTÜCH!!!

Kleine Wasserkraft
Kormorane....



Anzeigen gegen Angler?
Bundestierschutzgesetz?
Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln im Bundestag?
Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln in Europa?

FÜR Angler und Angeln meine ich da ganz bewusst, nicht GEGEN Wasserkraft und Kormorane..

Richtig:
Komplette Fehlanzeige...

*Nach erstem grobem durchackern des Delegiertenmaterials:*
Zwischen Vorträgen morgens und buntem Abend bleiben laut Tagesordnung gerade mal 3 Stunden Zeit für die Hauptversammlung (wer bezahlt die Referenten eigentlich, zu was braucht man auf einer solchen Hauptversammlung, bei der es um die Zukunft des Verbandes geht, Vorträge z. B. über den "Doppelschlitzpass Geesthacht"???) .

*Wie kaum anders zu erwarten, sind die zukünftigen angelpolitischen Leitlinien des (VDSF)DAFV NICHT Bestandteil der Tagesordnung.*

Die Auseinandersetzung/Sichtung/Beurteilung mit dem Haushaltsvoranschlag 2014 dauert noch.

Das ist ein komplett wirres und undurchschaubares Konstrukt, in dem Dinge noch drinstehen, die längst auf der gerade stattgefundenen Verbandsausschusssitzung anders beschlossen wurden (Abschaffung AFZ Fischwaid z. B.)..

Ebenso wurden bei den Einnahmen bei Mitgliedsbeiträgen nach unserer Nachrechnung mehrere im Aussenverhältnis rechtsgültige Kündigungen nicht berücksichtigt.

Ob andere LV wie z. B. Meck-Pomm inzwischen ihre Kündigung wie eigentlich ja notwendig auch schriftlich zurückgenommen haben, oder da nur das Wort Brillowskis auf der letzten Verbandsauschusssitzung mit Mohnert steht, als der fragte, wer denn nun die Kündigung zurücknimmt, ist offen.

Das meinte da ja auch der VFG B-W, dass sie die Kündigung wieder zurücknehmen. 
Dann aber von der Mehrheit der MV des VFG die Kündigung bestätigt und aufrecht erhalten wurde...


Dennoch scheint nach erster Durchsicht eine Unterdeckung von ca. 100.000 Euro für 2014 mehr oder weniger zugegeben zu werden (Unterdeckung von knapp 70.000 Euro, 30.000 Euro beim Casting einmal in Einnahmen verbucht und einmal als Minderausgabe bei Ausgaben), realistisch dürften an Hand Kündigungen und "schönem Rechnen" die "Minuszahlen" eher zwischen 300.000 und 350.000 Euro liegen.

Dabei sind aber weder weitere Risiken wie der eigentlich laut Verschmelzungsvertrag zurückzuzahlende Zusatzbeitrag von 55 Cent je Ex-DAV-Zahler berücksichtigt. 

Noch die in unseren Augen nicht rechtmäßige Kostenerstattung des BV an die LV.

Dass nämlich nur jeder 2 Delegierte (jeweils  der erste, dritte, fünfte und so weiter) die Anfahrt zur HV vom Bundesverband bezahlt bekommt statt alle Delegierten alle anfallenden Kosten (Unterbringung, Verpflegung, Anfahrt etc.), wie das wohl laut § 670 BGB eigentlich sein müsste..

Dass zudem auch überall eingespart werden soll, wo so ein Bundesverband etwas bewirken kann und soll (von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit über Jugendarbeit, über Europa bis zum Angeln, Casting wird wohl unterm Strich leicht erhöht..), stellt sich natürlich die Frage wieder ganz neu, zu was einem solchen Dachverband überhaupt nur ein Cent bezahlt wird, wenn keinerlei Leistung für die Mitglieder, die Landesverbände, letztlich mehr oder weniger ausser dem Aufrechterhalten der Bundesverbandsverwaltung, gegenübersteht..

Alles in allem scheinen sich nach erstem durchackern des Delegiertenmaterials die bis jetzt schlimmsten Befürchtungen als noch zu positiv gedacht herauszustellen

*Und finanziell:*

So, nach harter Arbeit (danke für die Hilfe!) und vielem auseinander pusseln hier einmal die Punkte, welche bei Kürzungen die Arbeit für Landesverbände, Angler und das Angeln am meisten betreffen. 

Also wo und wie viel der (VDSF)DAFV 2014 laut für die HV vorgelegtem Haushaltsplan kürzen will.

Die Vergleichszahlen dazu sind die aus den Bilanzen 2012 des DAV und VDSF zusammen gerechneten.

Es liegen ja vom (VDSF)DAFV aus 2013 keinerlei Zahlen vor, schon gar kein gemeinsamer Haushalt etc., so dass wir als Vergleichsgrundlage die letzten "sicheren Zahlen" aus den 2012er Bilanzen genommen haben.


Zuerst aber die Merkwürdigkeiten bei den Einnahmeannahmen des (VDSF)DAFV:

*Einnahmesituation*
Wir haben nochmal versucht darauf zu kommen, wie die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete und Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP, mit ihrem Finanzvize Bauersfeld und ihrem Präsidium auf die im Haushaltsplan vorgelegten Zahlen bei den Einnahmen aus Mitgliederbeiträgen kommt.

Man weiss ja nie, welche Informationen und Grundlagen die Damen und Herren des rührigen Präsidiums im (VDSF)DAFV da heranziehen.

*Angegeben wurde als Einnahme aus Mitgliederbeiträgen für 2014 - Grundlage des Haushaltsplanes 2014:*
1.340.900 Euro

Das entspräche einer Mitgliederzahl 2014 von: 
670.450


*Das Delegiertenmaterial weist aus als Grundlage für die Stimmverteilung der HV 2014:*
Mitglieder gemeldet 2012:
799.154

Mitglieder bezahlt Stichtag 2012:
779.616

*Rechtskräftig im Aussenverhältnis (also gegenüber dem (VDSF)DAFV) gekündigt haben:*
LFV Bayern: 
131.003 Zahler

VFG Baden-Württemberg:
21.708 Zahler

Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen:
88.992 Zahler

*Macht zusammen für 2014:
241.703*
weniger Zahler als 2012


Nehmen wir nun die größere Zahl (gemeldete, nicht bezahlte Mitglieder):
799.154
und ziehen davon die Zahl der rechtmäßig gekündigten ab:
241.703
ergibt:
557.451 Zahler.

Das würde dann Einnahmen aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen machen von:
1.114.902 Euro

Angesetzt wurden vom Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV aber:
1.340.900 Euro

*Und bereits mit diesen über 1,3 Mio. Euro Mitgliedereinnahmen wird schon laut Haushaltsvoranschlag eine Unterdeckung (= operativer Verlust) von ca. 100.000 Euro erreicht!!!*

Zieht man dann von den im Haushaltsvoranschlag genannten über 1,3 Mio. die an Hand gültiger Kündigungen wahrscheinlicheren 1.114.902 Euro ab, kommt man zu einer weiteren Unterdeckung von:
225.998 Euro

*Also insgesamt zu einer Unterdeckung für 2014 :
325.998 Euro*

Zieht man davon aber die Niedersachsen als Ausgabeausfall ab (was aber natürlich kein vernünftiger Kaufmann so tun würde!!!), weil die im Dezember die im Aussenverhältnis gültige Kündigung im Innenverhältnis klären müssen, ergebe sich immer noch nur Einnahmen von:
1.292.886 Euro real
statt wie vom Präsidium angegeben:
1.340.900 Euro

*Auch damit käme es dann immer noch zu einer Unterdeckung für 2014 von ca.:
148.000 Euro*

Und das  praktisch ohne Rücklagen und Reserven für 2014, da die restlichen paar Rücklagekröten wohl inzwischen verprasst wurden (sonst hätte der DAV 2013 ja keine 55 Cent Zusatzbeiträge erheben müssen, wenn Geld dagewesen wäre, wirtschaftliche Einheit ja seit 01.01. 2013).

Bin echt mal gespannt auf die Hauptversammlung, ob da vorgelegt und vorgerechnet wird, wie sich das verhält mit Mitgliederzahlen, Einnahmen und dem ominösen Haushaltsvoranschlag - der auf welchen Zahlen und Annahmen und auf welcher Realität auch immer beruhen mag....

Mir ist das zugegeben zu hoch, wie das auch nur ansatzweise funktionieren soll..

Trotz der ganzen Kürzungen gerade in wichtigen Bereichen wie Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Europa, Jugend und Angeln....


*Ausgabesituation/Haushaltsplan*

*Eigenverwaltung: *
Kürzung: -304.726 Euro = -27%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 57%

*Beiträge (DFV, CIPS etc.) Versicherungen:*
Kürzung: - 37.129 Euro = -10%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 24%

*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Messen, AFZ Fischwaid:*
Kürzung: -215.918 Euro = - 83%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3%

*Europaarbeit:*
Kürzung: -22.868 Euro = - 70%%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 0,68%

*Jugendarbeit:*
Kürzung: -11.811 Euro = - 18%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,73%

*Fischen/Angeln:*
Kürzung: -113.933 Euro = -65%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 4,25%

*Casting (KEINE Kürzung, wird draufgesattelt!* Sollten die 30.000 vom DOSB nicht kommen, erhöht sich die Summe um die 30.000!!!):
PLUS: *6.790 Euro = + 14%*

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,65%



Unabhängig davon, dass natürlich nirgends angeführt wird, wie das im Einzelnen eingespart werden soll, ist es doch typisch, dass gerade die Bereiche, wofür die Abnicker diesen Verband (kon)fusionieren ließen (Europaarbeit, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Bund etc.),  nun gnadenlos zusammen gestrichen werden, nur damit sich der Verband selber überhaupt erhalten kann - also noch weniger "Leistung" als vorher schon.

*Die Frage bleibt also:
Was hat der Bundesverband getan fürs Geld (für beide Altverbände zusammen waren das immerhin ca. 10 Millionen in den letzten 5 Jahren - FÜR WAS DENN???)??

Und nachdem was der der (VDSF)DAFV nun vorgelegt hat, wird die "Leistung" für die Mitglieder, die Landesverbände, ja noch mehr zurückgefahren...

Und das Wichtigste für einen sich neu organisierenden Verband, die Leitlinien und Ziele, stehen noch nicht mal auf der Tagesordnung.. *

PS:
Wir werden ja im November sehen, ob die Landesverbände und Delegierten sich das so weiter gefallen lassen, trotz des nun vorgelegten desaströsen Haushaltsplanes und ohne angelpolitische Grundlage, und alles wie bisher mehrheitlich abnicken - also ein Schrecken ohne Ende..

Oder ob sie ihrer Verantwortung gegenüber denen, die letztlich ALLES zahlen, den organisierten Angelfischern, gerecht werden.

Und dieses Präsidium abwählen, den Haushaltsplan in die Tonne treten und endlich anfangen, zielführend und vernünftig mit Profis an einem GUTEN Bundesverband für Angler und das Angeln zu arbeiten - vielleicht ein Schrecken jetzt, aber wenigstens mit der Hoffnung auf ein gutes Ende....


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Schlage vor, wir teilen das Konvolut mal auf und bilden Unter-Arbeitsgruppen, um das zu analysieren und zu bewerten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Das wird ihr aber nicht gefallen, dass erneut Interna im AB stehen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

wir tun, was wir können............


----------



## Blauzahn (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *(VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung​*
> 
> ........
> 
> ...



Wo ist der "Gefällt mir" Button?

Das war im übrigen ernst gemeint #h

René


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Immerhin sind das schonmal zwei Punkte die nicht ganz unwichtig sind. Wenn die Leute da mal das Rückgrat haben und dank ihrer "guten Netzwerke in Berlin" auch endlich was verändern, würde ich das gut finden.

Wenn man sich nun auch noch für alle Angler (inklusive Specimen-Zurücksetz-Hunter) einsetzen würde, dann würden die tatsächlich (teilweise) ihren Verpflichtungen nachkommen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Immerhin sind das schonmal zwei Punkte die nicht ganz unwichtig sind. Wenn die Leute da mal das Rückgrat haben und dank ihrer "guten Netzwerke in Berlin" auch endlich was verändern, würde ich das gut finden.
> 
> Wenn man sich nun auch noch für alle Angler (inklusive Specimen-Zurücksetz-Hunter) einsetzen würde, dann würden die tatsächlich (teilweise) ihren Verpflichtungen nachkommen.



Letzteres wird wohl eher nicht der Fall sein. 
Dann würde Pet(r)a auf die Barikaden gehen. Und da der Verband denen lieber aus dem Weg geht und alle Schikanen derer aussitzen will, wirst du da wohl eher endtäuscht werden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Man wird ja noch träumen dürfen...


----------



## pxnhxxd (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Da würd ich eher dazu neigen zu den Mindestmaßen für jede Fischart ein Höchstmaß einzuführen. Da ja einige meinen, das kapitele den besten Rogen haben.
Oder die Mindestmaße höhersetzten, die wie ich finde zu niedrig sind.

Also so ein Wunschzettel währe echt lang


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Nach erstem grobem durchackern des Delegiertenmaterials:
Zwischen Vorträgen morgens und buntem Abend bleiben laut Tagesordnung gerade mal 3 Stunden Zeit für die Hauptversammlung (wer bezahlt die Referenten eigentlich, zu was braucht man auf einer solchen Hauptversammlung, bei der es um die Zukunft des Verbandes geht, Vorträge z. B. über den "Doppelschlitzpass Geesthacht"???) .

*Wie kaum anders zu erwarten, sind die zukünftigen angelpolitischen Leitlinien des (VDSF)DAFV NICHT Bestandteil der Tagesordnung.*

Die Auseinandersetzung/Sichtung/Beurteilung mit dem Haushaltsvoranschlag 2014 dauert noch.

Das ist ein komplett wirres und undurchschaubares Konstrukt, in dem Dinge noch drinstehen, die längst auf der gerade stattgefundenen Verbandsausschusssitzung anders beschlossen wurden (Abschaffung AFZ Fischwaid z. B.)..

Ebenso wurden bei den Einnahmen bei Mitgliedsbeiträgen nach unserer Nachrechnung mehrere im Aussenverhältnis rechtsgültige Kündigungen nicht berücksichtigt.

Ob andere LV wie z. B. Meck-Pomm inzwischen ihre Kündigung wie eigentlich ja notwendig auch schriftlich zurückgenommen haben, oder da nur das Wort Brillowskis auf der letzten Verbandsauschusssitzung mit Mohnert steht, als der fragte, wer denn nun die Kündigung zurücknimmt, ist offen.

Das meinte da ja auch der VFG B-W, dass sie die Kündigung wieder zurücknehmen. 
Dann aber von der Mehrheit der MV des VFG die Kündigung bestätigt und aufrecht erhalten wurde...


Dennoch scheint nach erster Durchsicht eine Unterdeckung von ca. 100.000 Euro für 2014 mehr oder weniger zugegeben zu werden (Unterdeckung von knapp 70.000 Euro, 30.000 Euro beim Casting einmal in Einnahmen verbucht und einmal als Minderausgabe bei Ausgaben), realistisch dürften an Hand Kündigungen und "schönem Rechnen" die "Minuszahlen" eher zwischen 300.000 und 350.000 Euro liegen.

Dabei sind aber weder weitere Risiken wie der eigentlich laut Verschmelzungsvertrag zurückzuzahlende Zusatzbeitrag von 55 Cent je Ex-DAV-Zahler berücksichtigt. 

Noch die in unseren Augen nicht rechtmäßige Kostenerstattung des BV an die LV.

Dass nämlich nur jeder 2 Delegierte (jeweils  der erste, dritte, fünfte und so weiter) die Anfahrt zur HV vom Bundesverband bezahlt bekommt statt alle Delegierten alle anfallenden Kosten (Unterbringung, Verpflegung, Anfahrt etc.), wie das wohl laut § 670 BGB eigentlich sein müsste..

Dass zudem auch überall eingespart werden soll, wo so ein Bundesverband etwas bewirken kann und soll (von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit über Ausbildung, von der Jugendarbeit über Europa bis zum Angeln, Casting wird wohl unterm Strich leicht erhöht..), stellt sich natürlich die Frage wieder ganz neu, zu was einem solchen Dachverband überhaupt nur ein Cent bezahlt wird, wenn keinerlei Leistung für die Mitglieder, die Landesverbände, letztlich mehr oder weniger ausser dem Aufrechterhalten der Bundesverbandsverwaltung, gegenübersteht..

Alles in allem scheinen sich nach erstem durchackern des Delegiertenmaterials die bis jetzt schlimmsten Befürchtungen als noch zu positiv gedacht herauszustellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach erstem grobem durchackern des Delegiertenmaterials:
> Zwischen Vorträgen morgens und buntem Abend bleiben laut Tagesordnung gerade mal 3 Stunden Zeit für die Hauptversammlung (wer bezahlt die Referenten eigentlich, zu was braucht man auf einer solchen Hauptversammlung, bei der es um die Zukunft des Verbandes geht, Vorträge z. B. über den "Doppelschlitzpass Geesthacht"???) .
> 
> *Wie kaum anders zu erwarten, sind die zukünftigen angelpolitischen Leitlinien des (VDSF)DAFV NICHT Bestandteil der Tagesordnung.*
> ...


PS:
Interessant wird auch werden, wie es der (VDSF)DAFV bei einer zugegebenen Unterdeckung 2014 schaffen will, die laut gültiger Geschäftsordnung des VDSF (laut Verbandsausschuss weiterhin gültig) notwendige Liquiditätsreserve von einem Viertel der jährlichen Mitgliedsbeiträge zu halten (müssen ja das ganze Jahr da sein, da kann man nicht ran). 
Sinnvoll ist das ja, denn wenn man klagen will/muss (zu was sonst Naturschutzverband?), evtl. auch in Europa, sind schnell ein paar Zehntausender weg...

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob sich immer noch Landesverbände und Delegierte finden, die so was  wie diesen "Haushaltsplan" wirklich abnicken...

Letztlich ist das vom Präsidium da Vorgelegte ja nichts anderes, als der finanzielle wie angelpolitische Offenbarungseid..


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Interessant wird auch werden, wie es der (VDSF)DAFV bei einer zugegebenen Unterdeckung 2014 schaffen will, die laut gültiger Geschäftsordnung des VDSF (laut Verbandsausschuss weiterhin gültig) notwendige Liquiditätsreserve von einem Viertel der jährlichen Mitgliedsbeiträge zu halten (müssen ja das ganze Jahr da sein, da kann man nicht ran).
> Sinnvoll ist das ja, denn wenn man klagen will/muss (zu was sonst Naturschutzverband?), evtl. auch in Europa, sind schnell ein paar Zehntausender weg...
> 
> ...



Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Haushaltsplan Zustimmung finden wird. Die Delegierten werden mangels Alternative das neue DAFV-Schiff erst einmal handlungsfähig machen wollen. 
Sicher, auch ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass das Präsidium bereits jetzt einige Prozesse anstößt, in denen die großen Themen bearbeitet werden können. Es geht jetzt um Fragen, noch nicht um Antworten. Aber davon kann ich leider auch nichts im Delegiertenmaterial finden. Es wäre aber aus meiner Sicht der richtige Zeitpunkt, dass sich die JHV nicht länger als vereinsrechtlich notwendige Pflichtveranstaltung begreift, sondern endlich wieder als das, was es ist: Oberstes Organ des Verbandes und wichtigster Arbeitsauftraggeber für das Präsidium.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Auch die Delegierten werden begreifen müssen, dass letztlich um die 60 - 70% der Mitgliederbeiträge rein zur Eigenverwaltung des Bundesverbandes (Präsidium, Reisekosten, Geschäftsführer, Personal, Mieten etc.) verwendet werden, statt für die Mitglieder, die Landesverbände.

Und dass genau überall da  für 2014  gekürzt wurde, warum diese Delegierten, die trotz mannigfaltiger Warnungen und vorliegender Zahlen diese (Kon)Fusion abgenickt haben, eigentlich einen Bundesverband für nötig hielten:
Europa, Ausbildung, Jugend, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, etc.. (die genauen Zahlen diesbezüglich sind wir gerade am ausarbeiten).

Dieser Verband hat überhaupt nur eine mögliche Zukunft, wenn schnellstmöglich dieses Präsidium, das nun schon seit Monaten beweist, dass sie das nicht hinkriegen (in der Gesamtheit, von den Finanzen übers Angeln bis zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit), zum Teufel gejagt wird, eine schlanke Struktur aufgebaut wird, mit Profis gerade bei Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (und eben gerade NICHT abgewählte Bundestagspolitiker, sondern Leute die was bewegen WOLLEN und KÖNNEN)..

Machen die so weiter, kommt für die Nichtleistung des (VDSF)DAFV entweder ne Beitragserhöhung (wobei beim Haushaltsplan durch eingesparte Gelder bei bisherigen Leistungen für die LV eh schon eine verdeckte Beitragserhöhung enthalten ist - und trotzdem reichts nicht....) oder die fahren die Kiste mangels finanziellen Sachverstandes eh vorher an die Wand...


----------



## meckpomm (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Moin,

Mitgliedsbeiträge ist ein gutes Thema: Das sind doch vom jeweiligen Landesverband an den DAFV "nur" 2 Euro pro Mitglied und Jahr oder? Wie viel zahlt denn ein durchschnittlicher Angler in Deutschland überhaupt an seinen Angelverein? 

Wäre doch mal interessant. Sind es nur diese 2€ oder doch eher 200€ pro Jahr? Wie viel geht davon für die Gewässer, den Besatz, das Vereinsheim und so vermeintlich unnötige Dinge wie Lobby- und Verbandsarbeit drauf?

Wie viel Mitgliedsbeitrag zahlt überhaupt mein Angelverein im Raum Hannover an den VDSF Niedersachsen? Ich hab das gerade mal gegoogelt, finde aber in der dortigen Satzung das LSFV nur, dass die Mitgliederversammlung das festlegt. In anderen Bundesländern hab ich auch nichts gefunden. Leider ist der LSFV scheinbar so intransparent, dass die Protokolle der *Mitglieder*versammlung nicht auf der HP stehen, sondern nur Dokumente zur Fusion.

Das werden ja wohl mehr als die 2€ sein, die dann an den DAFV gezahlt werden. Wieso überhaupt, können die nicht umsonst arbeiten?

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

2,50 sind das beim LSFV-NDS, plus 2 Euro für den BV, meines Wissens der günstigste LV in Deutschland.

Davon ab tun die LV immerhin etwas für Vereine und teilweise auch die Angler und hier ist das Thema auch die Mitgliederversammlung des Bundesverbandes.

Die Frage bleibt also:
Was hat der Bundesverband getan fürs Geld (für beide Altverbände zusammen waren das immerhin ca. 10 Millionen in den letzten 5 Jahren - FÜR WAS DENN???)??

Und nachdem was der der (VDSF)DAFV nun vorgelegt hat, wird die "Leistung" für die Mitglieder, die Landesverbände, ja noch mehr zurückgefahren...

Und das Wichtigste für einen sich neu organisierenden Verband, die Leitlinien und Ziele, stehen noch nicht mal auf der Tagesordnung..


----------



## Brotfisch (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wieso überhaupt, können die nicht umsonst arbeiten?
> 
> ...



Natürlich. Tun sie ja auch. Deswegen versammeln sich ja auch die besten, fleißigsten, schlauesten und einflussreichsten Persönlichkeiten des Landes, um Anglerinteressen zu vertreten.

Aber was ist mit Reisekosten? Kann man natürlich auch bundes- und europaweit selber tragen. Heizmaterial für Geschäftsstellen selber mitbringen. Geht alles. Nur sollte man dann, wenn man für die Angler aktiv sein will, die Milliarden jedes Jahr für Tackle etc. ausgeben, ein Jahresgehalt von rund 120.000 € haben, damit man sich seinen gesellschaftlichen Beitrag auch leisten kann. 
Aber es wäre mal eine interessante Variante, wenn nur noch richtig Reiche ins Präsidium dürften. Hätte man eine solche Regel vor 15 Jahren eingeführt, wäre uns manches erspart geblieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich würde viel Geld bezahlen für einen GUTEN Bundesverband für Angler, mit Profis an den wichtigen Stellen, deren Reisekosten, Ausstattung etc...

Für die Desastertruppe (VDSF)DAFV, die weder angelpolitische Richt- und Leitlinien vorlegen kann (und diese nach über einem halben Jahr seit Rechtskraft auf der HV im November noch nicht mal diskutieren will), die einen Haushaltsplan vorlegt, der nicht nur ein Minus schon enthalten hat, sondern darüber hinaus Risiken bei den Einnahmen (nicht eingerechnete, gültige Kündigungen), bei den Ausgaben (55 Cent Zusatzbeitrag, HV §670 BGB etc.) und der darüber hinaus noch in allen Belangen kürzen will, wo er etwas für Mitglieder (Vereine) oder Angler tun könnte, nur um finanziell nicht gleich pleite zu sein, *ist JEDER CENT einer zu viel und würde besser in den Landesverbänden bleiben!*

So eine Trümmertruppe aus Amateuren, die es nachgewiesen nicht können, braucht kein Mensch - und schon gar kein Angler.

Statt dessen ein schlankes, schlagkräftiges Präsidium mit Profis an den wichtigen Stellen (Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit).

Statt Alibi-DAVlern, abgewählten Politikern und alten Männern, die schon den VDSF angelpolitisch kaputt gemacht haben, in einem künstlich aufgeblähten Präsidium ohne Kompetenz..


PS:
Wir werden ja im November sehen, ob die Landesverbände und Delegierten sich das so weiter gefallen lassen, trotz des nun vorgelegten desaströsen Haushaltsplanes und ohne angelpolitische Grundlage, und alles wie bisher mehrheitlich abnicken - also ein Schrecken ohne Ende..

Oder ob sie ihrer Verantwortung gegenüber denen, die letztlich ALLES zahlen, den organisierten Angelfischern, gerecht werden.

Und dieses Präsidium abwählen, den Haushaltsplan in die Tonne treten und endlich anfangen, zielführend und vernünftig mit Profis an einem GUTEN Bundesverband für Angler und das Angeln zu arbeiten - vielleicht ein Schrecken jetzt, aber wenigstens mit der Hoffnung auf ein gutes Ende....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> *ist JEDER CENT einer zu viel und würde besser in den Landesverbänden bleiben!*


 
Das gilt aber auch nicht für alle Landesverbände!



> So eine Trümmertruppe aus Amateuren, die es nachgewiesen nicht können, braucht kein Mensch - und schon gar kein Angler.


 
Diese Aussage passt auch auf manche Landesverbände....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Geb ich dir recht..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

So, nach harter Arbeit (danke für die Hilfe!) und vielem auseinander pusseln hier einmal die Punkte, welche bei Kürzungen die Arbeit für Landesverbände, Angler und das Angeln am meisten betreffen. 

Also wo und wie viel der (VDSF)DAFV 2014 laut für die HV vorgelegtem Haushaltsplan kürzen will.

Die Vergleichszahlen dazu sind die aus den Bilanzen 2012 des DAV und VDSF zusammen gerechneten.

Es liegen ja vom (VDSF)DAFV aus 2013 keinerlei Zahlen vor, schon gar kein gemeinsamer Haushalt etc., so dass wir als Vergleichsgrundlage die letzten "sicheren Zahlen" aus den 2012er Bilanzen genommen haben.

Hier die richtigen und korrigierten Zahlen der Kürzungen im Haushaltsplan 2014 gegenüber den Abschlüssen 2012 von VDSF und DAV zusammengefasst, inkl. prozentualer Anteil der Posten am Haushalt laut vorgelegtem Plan.

*Eigenverwaltung: *
Kürzung: -304.726 Euro = -27%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 57%

*Beiträge (DFV, CIPS etc.) Versicherungen:*
Kürzung: - 37.129 Euro = -10%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 24%

*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Messen, AFZ Fischwaid:*
Kürzung: -215.918 Euro = - 83%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3%

*Europaarbeit:*
Kürzung: -22.868 Euro = - 70%%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 0,68%

*Jugendarbeit:*
Kürzung: -11.811 Euro = - 18%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,73%

*Fischen/Angeln:*
Kürzung: -113.933 Euro = -65%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 4,25%

*Casting (KEINE Kürzung, wird draufgesattelt!* Sollten die 30.000 vom DOSB nicht kommen, erhöht sich die Summe um die 30.000!!!):
PLUS: *6.790 Euro = + 14%*

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,65%


Unabhängig davon, dass natürlich nirgends angeführt wird, wie das im Einzelnen eingespart werden soll, ist es doch typisch, dass gerade die Bereiche, wofür die Abnicker diesen Verband (kon)fusionieren ließen (Europaarbeit, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Bund etc.),  nun gnadenlos zusammen gestrichen werden, nur damit sich der Verband selber überhaupt erhalten kann - also noch weniger "Leistung" als vorher schon.


----------



## JimiG (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Da kann einem ja nur schlecht werden. Wofür bezahlen wir diese... (nein ich verkneife es mir doch) eigentlich dann. Wenn die kaum noch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen wollen. Ich jehe dann lieber nächstes Jahr raus aus diesen sogenannten Bv. 

Mein LV Sachsen-Anhalt ist laut Webseite übrigens noch im DAV. Wollen die so ihr Versagen etwas für uns zu tuen  verdecken oder haben die keine Kohle mehr weil der BV jetzt alles braucht?


----------



## Honeyball (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Frag doch mal dort nach.
Dir als Mitglied (oder Deinem Verein als Mitglied) sollten sie doch keine Antwort schuldig bleiben.#c


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Danke Thomas, für die Auflistung der wesentlichen Veränderungen im Haushalt. Vielleicht könnte man noch mal die Verhältnisse der Anteile zueinander darstellen, also wieviel % der Ausgaben gehen in Verwaltung, Casting, Angeln, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Zu beachten ist natürlich auch der zu beschließende Terminkalender 2014. Dort kann man sehen, welche Veranstaltungen der DAFV plant durchzuführen und in welchen Sparten das meiste geschieht.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



JimiG schrieb:


> Mein LV Sachsen-Anhalt ist laut Webseite übrigens noch im DAV. Wollen die so ihr Versagen etwas für uns zu tuen verdecken oder haben die keine Kohle mehr weil der BV jetzt alles braucht?


 
Am Geld kann es nicht liegen, denn dein LV hat jetzt ja 1,50€ pro Mitglied mehr zur Verfügung, also so ca. 72000,-€ (bei 48.000 Mitgliedern), weil der DAFV ja biliger ist als der DAV.

Sofern die Mitgliederangaben noch stimmen und das der richtige LV ist:

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/

Zumindest Finanziell profitieren derzeit wohl alle Ex. DAV-Verbände vom DAFV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Deswegen gabs ja wohl dann auch den Zusatzbeitrag von 55 Cent dieses Jahr für die Ex-DAVler (Rechnung vom DAV-Bund dafür liegt vor)??

Welcher eigentlich ja zurückgezahlt werden müsste wegen rückwirkender wirtschaftlicher Einheit des (VDSF)DAFV zum 1.1. 2013...


Aber das ist schon wieder nur der Versuch, da vom eigentlichen Thema wegzukommen.

Hier geht's nicht um die Finanzen der Landesverbände, sondern um die (VDSF)DAFV - Hauptversammlung, das vorgelegte Delegiertenmaterial und die daraus inhaltlich (keine Vorlage/Diskussion von Leitlinien laut Tagesordnung etc., nur 3 Stunden für die HV angesetzt) und finanziell resultierenden Dinge..

Die Vergleichszahlen dazu sind die aus den Bilanzen 2012 des DAV und VDSF zusammen gerechneten.

Es liegen ja vom (VDSF)DAFV aus 2013 keinerlei Zahlen vor, schon gar kein gemeinsamer Haushalt etc., so dass wir als Vergleichsgrundlage die letzten "sicheren Zahlen" aus den 2012er Bilanzen genommen haben.

*Demnach folgende Kürzungen* (gerundet):

Hier die richtigen und korrigierten Zahlen der Kürzungen im Haushaltsplan 2014 gegenüber den Abschlüssen 2012 von VDSF und DAV zusammengefasst, inkl. prozentualer Anteil der Posten am Haushalt laut vorgelegtem Plan.

*Eigenverwaltung: *
Kürzung: -304.726 Euro = -27%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 57%

*Beiträge (DFV, CIPS etc.) Versicherungen:*
Kürzung: - 37.129 Euro = -10%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 24%

*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Messen, AFZ Fischwaid:*
Kürzung: -215.918 Euro = - 83%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3%

*Europaarbeit:*
Kürzung: -22.868 Euro = - 70%%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 0,68%

*Jugendarbeit:*
Kürzung: -11.811 Euro = - 18%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,73%

*Fischen/Angeln:*
Kürzung: -113.933 Euro = -65%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 4,25%

*Casting (KEINE Kürzung, wird draufgesattelt!* Sollten die 30.000 vom DOSB nicht kommen, erhöht sich die Summe um die 30.000!!!):
PLUS: *6.790 Euro = + 14%*

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,65%



Unabhängig davon, dass natürlich nirgends angeführt wird, wie das im Einzelnen eingespart werden soll, ist es doch typisch, dass gerade die Bereiche, wofür die Abnicker diesen Verband (kon)fusionieren ließen (Europaarbeit, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Bund etc.),  nun gnadenlos zusammen gestrichen werden, nur damit sich der Verband selber überhaupt erhalten kann - also noch weniger "Leistung" als vorher schon.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hallo  meine Meinung dazu:

Also nach den lesen  Dieses  ganzen  Gelämmer was hir steht , den  Verband  Auflösen  den  da ist ja keien Führung  nur V erschleierung  der Finazen  zu erkennen.

Aber es  geht eben nicht ohne  Dachverbands meierrei in der Republick 
Denn was tuhn die  niy ausser kasieren und Geld  Verschwenden  also is der Verband ein Übel was man nicht brauch .
lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

So langsam scheinen zumindest einige mehr der Landesverbände aufzuwachen..

Aus mehreren Präsidien war heute zu vernehmen, dass nach Vorlage dieser dilettantischen Delegiertenunterlagen und des desaströsen Haushaltsvoranschlages Anträge zur Tagesordnung und Fragenkataloge ans Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV kommen werden, weil man sich das so nicht mehr gefallen lassen will.

Sollten die das tatsächlich realisieren (ich bin da immer misstrauisch, gerade wenn so was nun von LV kommt, die bisher immer alles blind mit abgenickt haben), dürften die angesetzten 3 Stunden für die Hauptversammlung wohl gerade mal zur Verlesung der Tagesordnung und der Fragen reichen..

*Dennoch:
Gut, dass sich was zu rühren scheint!!!*

Mehr wird man erfahren, wenn 2 Wochen vor Sitzung dann das Delegiertenmaterial 2 rausgeht (so wars zumindest bisher immer).. Vielleicht schafft es der (VDSF)DAFV dann auch, das auf weniger als 5 MB zu komprimieren.

Denn dadurch, dass das jetzt vorliegende Material im Mailanhang weit über 20 MB hatte, kam das gar nicht überall an, weil viele Postfächer ab 5 MB ja dichtmachen.

Neuland????

Und auch postalisch (1 Exemplar geht per Post an jeden LV) war bis heute morgen nicht jeder LV mit dem Delegiertenmaterial versorgt, obwohl dafür der späteste Termin der vergangene Freitag war..

Aber was kümmert den Verband und sein Präsidium schon Satzung und Geschäftsordnung??

Dass laut gültiger GO ein Viertel der Mitgliederbeiträge ZU JEDEM ZEITPUNKT im Jahr als Liquiditätsreserve vorgehalten werden muss, scheint ja auch niemanden zu kümmern..


----------



## Brotfisch (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen gabs ja wohl dann auch den Zusatzbeitrag von 55 Cent dieses Jahr für die Ex-DAVler (Rechnung vom DAV-Bund dafür liegt vor)??
> 
> Welcher eigentlich ja zurückgezahlt werden müsste wegen rückwirkender wirtschaftlicher Einheit des (VDSF)DAFV zum 1.1. 2013...
> 
> ...



Die Einsparleistung im Bereich der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist ja in der Tat gewaltig. Selbst dann, wenn man die Messebeteiligung für Luxus gehalten hat.
Eigentlich wird ja überall gespart, außer eben bei Casting. Dieses Problem schleppt der VDSF seit vielen Jahren ungelöst mit sich herum.
Sicher, das vorliegende Material ist nur die "halbe Miete". Aber bis heute entsteht der Eindruck, dass außer Einsparungen (an falscher Stelle) nichts passiert.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Tja, wir ersparen uns so nach und nach einiges...

Vor allem ersparen wir uns die Zukunft des Angelns in Deutschland.:m

D eutsche
A ngler
V erarscht

V on
D en
S audummen
F unktionären,

D ie
A ngeln
F üralleZeiten
V erhindern


----------



## Franky (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Falls TvE in Kürze sich anderer Aufgaben widmen darf, könnte man ihm ja eine Kandidatur im DAFV vorschlagen. Da ist dann wenigstens die finanzielle Lage sicher.... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Naja, was jammert ihr?

Ist doch alles lange bekannt, wir selber berichten schon seit Jahren über die desaströse Finanzsituation in DAV wie VDSF - warum sollte das im gemeinsamen Verband (VDSF)DAFV besser werden, wenn zusammen noch weniger eingenommen wird?

Zum einen weil die Ex-DAVler weniger bezahlen jetzt und zum anderen, weil immer mehr Landesverbände kündigen?

Aber das ist doch von der Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer und deren abnickenden Landesverbänden und Delegierten so gewollt gewählt und bezahlt - "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend", wie das Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Präsidentin des DAFV und (leider nur für den Bundestag) abgewählte Politikerin...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

PS:
Bin ja mal gespannt, wie lange Frau Dr. auf ihrer Seite (http://www.happach-kasan.de/) noch stehen hat 
"Mitglied des deutschen Bundestages"
und wie lange noch im Impressum die Adresse vom Bundestag......

Realitäten kommen bei ihr scheinbar nicht nur in Bezug auf Angler und Angeln nicht an...

Das wird also wohl bei der Realitätsverweigerung ne lustige Hauptversammlung werden..

Immerhin hat sie ehrlicherweise unter "Mein Engagement" (http://www.happach-kasan.de/person/mein-engagement.html) NICHT ihr Amt als Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV aufgeführt, sowenig wie bei "Lebenslauf" (http://www.happach-kasan.de/person.html).

Da fehlt natürlich auch ehrlicherweise unter "Hobbies" dann auch angeln......


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Bei den Landesverbänden gärt es.

Zum einen haben nicht alle (bis gestern) das Delegiertenmaterial bekommen (per Mail wegen Anhanggrösse (weit über 20 MB) oft nicht durchgekommen, 1 Exemplar pro Verband per Post hätte letzten Freitag laut Satzung/Geschäftsordnung überall sein müssen, war bei mindestens 2 LV nicht der Fall).

Schon von daher könnte jeder LV, der das wollte, die Sitzung platzen lassen..

Die sind aber eher drauf, die Sitzung durchzuziehen.

Allerdings nicht mit der vom Präsidium bis jetzt vorgegebenen Tagesordnung (man erinnere sich, nicht mal die Diskussion der Leitlinien/Ziele ist da vorgesehen, nur 3 Stunden für die HV).

Wenn alle LV das so wie angekündigt machen werden, werden wohl weit über 15 Anträge zusätzlich eingehen zur Tagesordnung, so wie uns das bis jetzt alles bekannt wurde aus den verschiedenen LV..

Darunter einiges Brisantes, wenn die das wahrmachen, was sie bis jetzt besprochen haben.

Man darf sich also auf eine interessante Sitzung freuen..


----------



## Brotfisch (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Es wäre ja schön, wenn nicht nur im Vorfeld geraschelt, sondern nachher auch wirklich nachgefragt würde und Forderungen gestellt würden. Also sind wir mal hoffnungsfroh.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wir werden sehen - Du weisst ja, ich bleib dran und werde berichten.. 


PS:
Interessant finde ich die inzwischen in vielen Landesverbänden - und wohl auch im Bundesverband im Präsidium selber, wie man hört - anzutreffende Enttäuschung über die Präsidentin und Präsidium.

Und dass nichts geschieht seitens des BV, aber auch nicht zugelassen würde, dass andere aus dem Präsidium aktiv werden würden (sie habe Erfahrung mit dem Waldschutzverband, sie wisse, wie man das macht...)...

Und das, obwohl ja die Knackpunkte (keine gemeinsame Politik/Ziele/Leitlinien, desaströse Finanzen) schon ewig bekannt sind. 

Ebenso war ja lange bekannt, dass Frau Dr. weder selber angelt, noch von Angeln oder Anglern Ahnung hat und daher sicher nicht die Person sein kann, die unter diesen schwierigen Bedingungen gemeinsame Ziele organisieren kann...

Das war aber ja lange genug klar, genauso wie sie scheinbar für alles Zeit hat, ausser für den (VDSF)DAF und von daher ihre Aufgabe der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nicht mal ansatzweise wahrnehmen kann - ausser, sie will sich nur als "Grüßaugust" bei irgendwelchen Treffen präsentieren..

Dass im Delegiertenmaterial auch nicht mal Geschäftsberichte der Präsidien (2012) oder des jetzt "aktiven" Präsidiums zu finden sind (ausser vom zurückgetretenen Jugendchef Raddatz), wurde auch eher skeptisch aufgenommen, ums mal vorsichtig zu formulieren..

Selbst unter LV, die, sei es nun aus Überzeugung (Dummheit ist halt nicht heilbar) oder wider besseren Wissens (Gummikreuz wohl auch nicht) Satzung, Verschmelzungsvertrag und Präsidium abgenickt haben, macht sich nun langsam die Erkenntnis breit, dass das vielleicht doch ein Fehler gewesen sein könnte..

Man wird sehen, ob sie bereit sind, diese Fehler auf der HV zu "reparieren"....


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wahrscheinlich ist Frau Präsidentin am Feiern:
http://netzfrauen.org/2013/10/02/wi...welternaehrungspreis-2013-mit-gift-und-genen/


----------



## Lui Nairolf (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist Frau Präsidentin am Feiern:
> http://netzfrauen.org/2013/10/02/wi...welternaehrungspreis-2013-mit-gift-und-genen/



Naja, wenn Obama bin Barrack den Friedensnobelpreis erhalten kann, kann auch Monsanto den Welternährungspreis erhalten. Und M.d.B.a.D. Happach-Kasan demnächst den "goldenen Sargnagel der Angelfischerei".


----------



## kati48268 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Von den Kriterien, die bei der Vergabe eine Rolle spielen, hat Monsanto einen aber auch voll erfüllt: "politische Initiativen"


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Vor der )(Kon)Fusion wurde immer gesagt, wenn Mohnert erst weg wäre, würde alles besser.

Nu isser weg...

Und wie bei Mohnert kuschen Restpräsidium, Verbandsausschuss und  Mitgliederversammlung immer noch - es liegt also an der Struktur, nicht (nur) an Personen, wie man sieht..

Bei allem verständlichen Ärger über Frau Dr. solltet ihr das nie nicht vergessen!


----------



## Blauzahn (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor der )(Kon)Fusion wurde immer gesagt, wenn Mohnert erst weg wäre, würde alles besser.
> 
> Nu isser weg...
> 
> ...




Ähm...

gugge mal ->
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3892863&postcount=92


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Beides spielt eine Rolle.

Ein Aufräumer, Umdenker & Modernisierer könnte einiges bewirken, wird durch die Struktur aber nie auf diesen Posten kommen.

Letztendlich müssen wir vielleicht froh sein, dass es diese Katastrophen-Präsidentin geworden ist, über die selbst diejenigen, die sie gewählt haben, den Kopf schütteln.

Da müssen m.M.n. erst noch mehr LVs austreten, das ganze System zerbrechen, bevor sich durch einen Neuaufbau etwas ändern kann.


----------



## Wollebre (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

_Letztendlich müssen wir vielleicht froh sein, dass es diese Katastrophen-Präsidentin geworden ist, über die selbst diejenigen, die sie gewählt haben, den Kopf schütteln._


Dann frag ich mich was das für Leute sind die die gewählt haben... wovon haben die sich im Vorfeld blenden lassen? Scheinbar nur von ihrer ausgefeilten Rhetorik, konnte wohl zwei Stunden ohne Zettel reden....und alle bekamen glänzende Augen....

Und das geht noch viel tiefer, wer hat denn diese Herren gewählt? Also sind letztendlich die einfachen Mitglieder für das Desaster verantwortlich.

Bin selbst in mehrere Vereine. Leute die das Zeug für eine Führungsposition haben lassen sich nicht wählen. 
Die Ausnahme bestätigt die Regel.
Also wird meistens ein "nettes" Mitglied gewänlt das sich dann in seinem Titel sonnt... Und diese Leute wählen dann die nächst höheren bis zur Kuppel....

Ob Frau Dr. Anglerin ist oder nicht spielt für mich keine Rolle. Die Bosse von VW, Mercedes etc können auch kein Auto zusammenbasteln. Von den sind andere Qualitäten gefordert. Nur die hätten vor der Wahl richtig durchleuchtet werden müssen. Scheinbar waren die Wahlberechtigten dazu nicht in der Lage....

Also nicht nur auf die Kuppel hauen, sondern bei der Basis der Wahlberechtigten anfangen!

Das ist meine bescheidene Meinung zu dem ganzen Thema.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> Also wird meistens ein "nettes" Mitglied gewänlt das sich dann in seinem Titel sonnt...


Oder immer dieselben in durch jahrelange Seilschaften gefestigten Quasi-Erbmonarchien mit absolutistischen Regierungsprinzipien.

Wer da als Neuer dazukommt und was ändern will, wird allerschnellstens abgewürgt. Nach dem Motto "das war schon immer so und bleibt auch so".

Mehrheit für sich finden oder sich gar wählen lassen = Fehlanzeige bei einer Mehrheit an Erbmonarchisten. Da wählen quasi immer dieselben denselben über Jahrzehnte hinweg.

Diese Lokalfürsten "wählen" dann halt auch jemanden über sich, der dann auch wieder jemand über sich "wählt". Wenn sie sich überhaupt ansatzweise für Verbandsfragen interessieren. Nach dem Motto "da sind wir halt irgendwie drin". 

Oder wählen dann alternativ irgendwen - Hauptsache, irgendjemand ist gewählt und man muss sich damit nicht mehr beschäftigen.

Da tut sich dann veränderungsmäßig halt nicht gerade viel. Hauptsache, das Fischerfest steht und die Satzforellen/-karpfen in fangfähriger Größe fürs Anfischen sind im Wasser. 

Darüber hinaus hörts dann oft leider auch schon auf. Und wer sozusagen drüber rausgehen will, bekommt auf ex aufs Dach.

Da ist man dann quasi ein lästiges Anhängsel eines Quasi-Privatclubs oder so.


----------



## Blauzahn (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Na ihr habt ja super Meinungen von euren Vereinen...

Warum seid ihr dort Mitglied?

Achja, da war doch noch was #h

Wenn alles so einfach zu erklären ist, müßte "diese Welt" doch eigentlich ohne große Anstrengungen veränderbar sein, oder?


----------



## cxppx19xx (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Wollebre schrieb:


> _Letztendlich müssen wir vielleicht froh sein, dass es diese Katastrophen-Präsidentin geworden ist, über die selbst diejenigen, die sie gewählt haben, den Kopf schütteln._
> 
> 
> Dann frag ich mich was das für Leute sind die die gewählt haben... wovon haben die sich im Vorfeld blenden lassen? Scheinbar nur von ihrer ausgefeilten Rhetorik, konnte wohl zwei Stunden ohne Zettel reden....und alle bekamen glänzende Augen....
> ...





PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Oder immer dieselben in durch jahrelange Seilschaften gefestigten Quasi-Erbmonarchien mit absolutistischen Regierungsprinzipien.
> 
> Wer da als Neuer dazukommt und was ändern will, wird allerschnellstens abgewürgt. Nach dem Motto "das war schon immer so und bleibt auch so".
> 
> ...




Danke für diese beiden Posts, ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele.

#6#6#6


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> Warum seid ihr dort Mitglied?


Schon lange NICHT mehr. Bin seit Jahren freier Angler - u. a. deswegen. 

Wenn Vereinsmeierei und Was-zu-melden-Haben offenbar deutlich wichtiger sind als die Vereinssache = das Angeln an sich, bockts mir das nicht. 

Und schon gar nicht für die Monsterkohle, die hier regional dafür fällig wird. Da wird man echt zum Vereinsallergiker. Die Auswahl ist klein und jeweils ähnlich besch*****. Gibt sich untereinander nichts.

Nichts gegen Engagement - aber selbiges muss auch akzeptiert bzw. überhaupt erstmal zugelassen werden. 

Andernfalls kann man sich gleich mit nem rostigen Hydranten unterhalten - der ist ähnlich kommunikativ. Hat dann ungefähr denselben Motivationsfaktor. Aber so ein Hydrant meckert einen wenigstens nicht mumiengehirnig an.

Der Engagierteste kann bzw. wird nix reißen, wenn seine Vorschläge (vor allem, wenn diese von jemand kommen, der sich durch den Einsatz "neumodischer Ami-Angelmethoden, die eh alle nix taugen" etc. sowieso schon per se  generalverdächtig gemacht hat) sofort als Angriff auf vorhandene Machtstrukturen gewertet und abgewürgt werden.

Da kommt dann offenbar augenblicklich Angst durch, jemand anderes könnte etwas tatsächlich besser können bzw. wissen bzw. im Griff haben. 

Da meint der Fürst dann sogleich Ansätze von Thronwackeln zu spüren - und greift mit Schergenhordenhilfe (= Armee der Untoten) zur Hellebarde. Die optimale Pudelwohlfühlung. In solch Umfeldern ist jeder Gedanke an Aufrufe zum kollektiven Anti-Verband-Aufbegehren, sinnvollen Besatz etc. reine Zeitverschwendung.

Mit weisungsgeilen Vollignoranten voller miniprovinzialer Postenverlustängste kommuniziert es sich halt extrem schlecht.

Den allermeisten dieser Typen dürfte Fr. Dr. Präsi schon vom Namen her so gut wie unbekannt sein. Und was da auf ner Hauptversammlung geschieht bzw. geschehn ist und vor allem endlich mal geschehen SOLL, gleich zweimal.

Parallel habe ganz stark das Gefühl: Je kleiner ein Verein, desto "seilschaftiger". In solch verkrusteten Inzestkonglomeraten fühlt man sich wie ein Fremdkörper, wenn man nicht so tickt wie die. Da darf man schön löhnen und arbeiten - und sonst die Klappe halten und bitte auch auf keinen Fall mehr/leichter/moderner fangen als die "Altvorderen".

Wenn man einen Teil dieser "Kleinprinzipien" auch nur ansatzweise auf den BV überträgt, wundert micht nicht, dass da überhaupt nix geht. Das ist dieselbe Suppe - nur in nem größeren Topf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Das Thema hier ist die Hauptversammlung des BV, die fehlenden angelpolitischen Leitlinien, die nicht mal auf der Tagesordnung der HV stehen, die desaströse Finanzsituation, sichtbar an Hand des unterdeckten Haushaltsplanes 2014 trotz falscher Annahme von Mitgliederzahlen wg. gültiger Kündigungen - nachgewiesene Inkompetenz also, bis jetzt getragen und abgenickt von den LV und Delegierten..

Fallt doch nicht immer wieder auf Leute rein, die versuchen hier vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken....

Die werden schon ihre Gründe haben..

Drauf reinfallen, und dann durch solche initiierte Ablenkungsdiskussionen Themen mit zu zerschiessen, muss ja aber 1. niemand, zweitens werden wir dafür sorgen, dass das nicht weiter passiert, indem wir ab hier wieder das Offtopic löschen..


Ihr könnt ja gerne ein eigenes Thema aufmachen........


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wir haben nochmal versucht darauf zu kommen, wie die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete und Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP, mit ihrem Finanzvize Bauersfeld und ihrem Präsidium auf die im Haushaltsplan vorgelegten Zahlen bei den Einnahmen aus Mitgliederbeiträgen kommt.

Man weiss ja nie, welche Informationen und Grundlagen die Damen und Herren des rührigen Präsidiums im (VDSF)DAFV da heranziehen.

*Angegeben wurde als Einnahme aus Mitgliederbeiträgen für 2014 - Grundlage des Haushaltsplanes 2014:*
1.340.900 Euro

Das entspräche einer Mitgliederzahl 2014 von: 
670.450


*Das Delegiertenmaterial weist aus als Grundlage für die Stimmverteilung der HV 2014:*
Mitglieder gemeldet 2012:
799.154

Mitglieder bezahlt Stichtag 2012:
779.616

*Rechtskräftig im Aussenverhältnis (also gegenüber dem (VDSF)DAFV) gekündigt haben:*
LFV Bayern: 
131.003 Zahler

VFG Baden-Württemberg:
21.708 Zahler

Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen:
88.992 Zahler

*Macht zusammen für 2014:
241.703*
weniger Zahler als 2012


Nehmen wir nun die größere Zahl (gemeldete, nicht bezahlte Mitglieder):
799.154
und ziehen davon die Zahl der rechtmäßig gekündigten ab:
241.703
ergibt:
557.451 Zahler.

Das würde dann Einnahmen aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen machen von:
1.114.902 Euro

Angesetzt wurden vom Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV aber:
1.340.900 Euro

*Und bereits mit diesen über 1,3 Mio. Euro Mitgliedereinnahmen wird schon laut Haushaltsvoranschlag eine Unterdeckung (= operativer Verlust) von ca. 100.000 Euro erreicht!!!*

Zieht man dann von den im Haushaltsvoranschlag genannten über 1,3 Mio. die an Hand gültiger Kündigungen wahrscheinlicheren 1.114.902 Euro ab, kommt man zu einer weiteren Unterdeckung von:
225.998 Euro

*Also insgesamt zu einer Unterdeckung für 2014 :
325.998 Euro*

Zieht man davon aber die Niedersachsen als Ausgabeausfall ab (was aber natürlich kein vernünftiger Kaufmann so tun würde!!!), weil die im Dezember die im Aussenverhältnis gültige Kündigung im Innenverhältnis klären müssen, ergebe sich immer noch nur Einnahmen von:
1.292.886 Euro real
statt wie vom Präsidium angegeben:
1.340.900 Euro

*Auch damit käme es dann immer noch zu einer Unterdeckung für 2014 von ca.:
148.000 Euro*

Und das  praktisch ohne Rücklagen und Reserven für 2014, da die restlichen paar Rücklagekröten wohl inzwischen verprasst wurden (sonst hätte der DAV 2013 ja keine 55 Cent Zusatzbeiträge erheben müssen, wenn Geld dagewesen wäre, wirtschaftliche Einheit ja seit 01.01. 2013).

Bin echt mal gespannt auf die Hauptversammlung, ob da vorgelegt und vorgerechnet wird, wie sich das verhält mit Mitgliederzahlen, Einnahmen und dem ominösen Haushaltsvoranschlag - der auf welchen Zahlen und Annahmen und auf welcher Realität auch immer beruhen mag....

Mir ist das zugegeben zu hoch, wie das auch nur ansatzweise funktionieren soll..

Trotz der ganzen Kürzungen gerade in wichtigen Bereichen wie Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Europa, Jugend und Angeln....


PS:
Da die Landesverbände und Delegierten ja das gleiche Material wie wir vorliegen haben, wird es auch spannend werden zu sehen, ob die weiterhin nur wie bisher blind abnicken, oder auch mal konkret nachfragen...

Zumindest kann keiner sagen, er hätte es nicht wissen können.


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben nochmal versucht darauf zu kommen, wie die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete und Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP, mit ihrem Finanzvize Bauersfeld und ihrem Präsidium auf die im Haushaltsplan vorgelegten Zahlen bei den Einnahmen aus Mitgliederbeiträgen kommt.
> 
> Man weiss ja nie, welche Informationen und Grundlagen die Damen und Herren des rührigen Präsidiums im (VDSF)DAFV da heranziehen.
> 
> ...



Besten Dank für die interessante Auflistung der Einnahmenseite. Man wird sehen, wie die ausgetretenen Verbände sich verhalten. Man hat in der Angelfischerei die rechtlich bemerkenswerte Kategorie der "Rücknahme der Austrittserklärung" erfunden quasi als Rücktritt von der Scheidung. Vermutlich fühlen sich die Protestverbände schon ziemlich einsam so abseits der schönen neuen DAFV-Welt.
Jedenfalls spricht die Einnahmenseite dafür, dass wir tatsächlich in naher Zukunft, ich schätze mal 2014, den Versuch von Beitragserhöhungen erleben werden, die die Landesverbände dann überwiegend an ihre Mitglieder weitergeben werden.
Und dann darf man sich fragen (auch jetzt schon), wofür das Geld eigentlich verwendet wird. Der Blick auf die Ausgabenseite lässt schaudern: Einsparungen, soweit das Auge reicht. Kaum mehr auszumachen, wie der Verband seine satzungsmäßigen Ziele verfolgen will. Geschweige denn, wie er eine geschäftspolitische Basis für eine Lobby- und Interessenvertretung schaffen will. Nur der Castingsport feiert weiter fröhliche Urständ, wie eh und je die Ressourcen der Angelfischerei in Beschlag nehmend. Den läppischen Minderausgaben beim Sport stehen Mindereinnahmen aus der Sportförderung in gleicher Höhe gegenüber. Das heißt, dass der Sport sich weiterhin nicht mit einem Cent an den Sparanstrengungen der anderen Fachbereiche beteiligt. Aber wenn wir die altehrwürdige Fischwaid einstampfen, wenn wir die Fachkommissionsarbeit reduzieren und insgesamt weniger angeln. Den aberwitzig aufgeblähten Leistungssportbetrieb finanzieren wir Angler doch mit letztem Hemd gerne weiter. Sind die für das Fischen zuständigen Vizepräsidenten eigentlich so schwach oder ist der Vizepräsident für Sport so übermächtig stark im DAFV, dass so etwas zustande kommen kann?! Als Leistungssportler im DAFV jedenfalls würde ich mich angesichts dieser Zahlen vom Bock wegschämen.


----------



## Blauzahn (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Mal so zum Verständnis nachfgefragt:



Brotfisch schrieb:


> .... Den läppischen Minderausgaben beim Sport stehen Mindereinnahmen aus der Sportförderung in gleicher Höhe gegenüber. ...



Sportförderung aus welchem Topf?
Deutscher Sportbund oder...(?)


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Sportförderung aus welchem Topf?
> Deutscher Sportbund oder...(?)



Ja, DOSB-Förderung für Casting...

Es gibt im Haushaltvoranschlag, doppelt gebucht, folgendes:
Einmal als Einnahme 30.000 Euro vom DOSB, die aber nicht sicher, sondern nur beantragt sind.

Dann die 30.000 nochmal als Minderausgabe deklariert bei Ausgaben...

Doppelt gemoppelt, geht so natürlich gar nicht (ausser beim (VDSF)DAFV natürlich - was schert die schon die Realität oder Buchhaltungsregeln)...
Man kanns entweder als Mehreinnahme oder als Mindereinnahme aufführen, aber nicht gleichzeitig als beides!!!

Das macht aber eh nur einen kleinen Bruchteil dessen aus, was der (VDSF)DAFV für Casting ausgibt...


Während also gegenüber 2012 (letzte "sichere" Zahlen) beim Fischen 115.000 Euro eingespart wurden (ca. 63%  weniger), waren es beim Casting unterm Strich fast 10.000 Euro  mehr ( ca. 14% mehr)...

Da sieht man, wohin die Reise geht (Klamet war schon immer gut darin, Gelder fürs Casting "einzusammeln", fragt mal Mohnert oder Ecki Keller...):
Weg vom Angeln und Anglern, hin zum Casting, hin zum Naturschutz........


----------



## Elbangler_70 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wie hoch fallen den die Ausgaben für Casting insgesamt aus???


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Bin grade alles am aufschlüsseln, bzw. lasse mir da helfen.
Mit Chance hab ich das morgen fertig..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Danke Thomas, für die Auflistung der wesentlichen Veränderungen im Haushalt. Vielleicht könnte man noch mal die Verhältnisse der Anteile zueinander darstellen, also wieviel % der Ausgaben gehen in Verwaltung, Casting, Angeln, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.



Hier die genaueren Zahlen der Kürzungen im Haushaltsplan 2014 gegenüber den Abschlüssen 2012 von VDSF und DAV zusammengefasst, *inkl. prozentualer Anteil der Posten am Haushalt laut vorgelegtem Plan.*

*Eigenverwaltung: *
Kürzung: -304.726 Euro = -27%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 57%

*Beiträge (DFV, CIPS etc.), Versicherungen:*
Kürzung: - 37.129 Euro = -10%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 24%

*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Messen, AFZ Fischwaid:*
Kürzung: -215.918 Euro = - 83%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3%

*Europaarbeit:*
Kürzung: -22.868 Euro = - 70%%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 0,68%

*Jugendarbeit:*
Kürzung: -11.811 Euro = - 18%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,73%

*Fischen/Angeln:*
Kürzung: -113.933 Euro = -65%

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 4,25%

*Casting (KEINE Kürzung, wird draufgesattelt!* Sollten die 30.000 vom DOSB nicht kommen, erhöht sich die Summe aus dem Haushalt für Casting wohl um die 30.000!!!):
PLUS: *6.790 Euro = + 14%*

Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 3,65%



Im Zusammenhang mit weiteren Kostenrisiken bei Ausgaben (Rückzahlung Zusatzbeiträge DAV, §670 BGB etc.) und auch bei den schön gerechneten Einnahmen (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3997370&postcount=48) kann man das wohl zu Recht als desolat bezeichnen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier die genaueren Zahlen der Kürzungen im Haushaltsplan 2014 gegenüber den Abschlüssen 2012 von VDSF und DAV zusammengefasst, *inkl. prozentualer Anteil der Posten am Haushalt laut vorgelegtem Plan.*
> 
> *Eigenverwaltung: *
> Kürzung: -304.726 Euro = -27%
> ...




Ähhmmm, kurze Frage....

Wo bitte sind die Positionen für Naturschutzarbeit ?

Müsste doch bei einem erstrangigen Naturschutzverband ein dicker Brocken sein, oder ?????????????


----------



## Brotfisch (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier die genaueren Zahlen der Kürzungen im Haushaltsplan 2014 gegenüber den Abschlüssen 2012 von VDSF und DAV zusammengefasst, *inkl. prozentualer Anteil der Posten am Haushalt laut vorgelegtem Plan.*
> 
> *Eigenverwaltung: *
> Kürzung: -304.726 Euro = -27%
> ...



Vielen Dank für die anteilsmässige Aufteilung. Und weil ich eben nach dem Sport gefragt habe. 3,65% wäre ja noch ein akzeptabler Anteil. Aber hinzu kommen natürlich die Kosten des Sprtmanagements, die in den allgemeinen Verwaltungskosten (fast 60% - Wahnsinn!) "verschwinden". Und hinzu kommt die Beitragszahlung an die CIPS. Und hinzu kommt die Beitragszahlung an den Deutschen Olympischen Sportbund. Und hinzu kommen Zahlungen an den Sport aus der Kasse der Verbandsjugend. 
Das ist, was ich mit Intransparenz des Haushalts meine. Die wirklichen Aufwendungen für ein Ressort sind nicht klar zusammengestellt. Man sieht nicht, was der Sport den Angler wirklich kostet. (Von den Sportfördereinnahmen hat der Angler ja nichts, denn die sind ja zweckgebunden.)

Aber bleiben wir spasseshalber mal bei den im Entwurf ausgewiesenen Netto-Ausgaben. Dann stehen gegenüber:
Fischen/Angeln: 4,25%
Sport: 3,65%

Im Haushalt des DAFV ist also die Aufage Fischen nur 0,6 %Punkte stärker gewichtet als der Sport, also fast gleichauf.
Der DAFV will also mindestens so viel Sportlerverband sein wie er Anglerverband sein möchte. Interessenvertretung der Angler? Im nächsten Leben, vielleicht...


----------



## GandRalf (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ähhmmm, kurze Frage....
> 
> Wo bitte sind die Positionen für Naturschutzarbeit ?
> 
> Müsste doch bei einem erstrangigen Naturschutzverband ein dicker Brocken sein, oder ?????????????



Erst mal muss man sich verwalten...!

-Dann kann man an so etwas wie Naturschutz denken...|rolleyes


----------



## Petterson (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Fischen/Angeln:*
> Kürzung: -113.933 Euro = -65%
> 
> Anteil jetzt am Gesamthaushalt: 4,25%
> ...


 

Wenn ich jetzt noch in Relation setze, wie hoch der Anteil der Castingsportler im Verband ist und wieviele Angler der Verband zu vertreten angibt wird das ganze noch perverser (aus lat. _perversus: _verkehrt,verdreht)! Oder habe ich die Entwicklung des Castings zum Breitensport nur nicht bemerkt? Andernfalls zeigt sich hier ein ganz merkwürdiges Verständnis von Parität, wenn mit den Beiträgen einer großen Mehrheit die Bedürfnisse einer zahlenmäßig kleinen Sparte nahezu im Verhältnis 1:1 bedient werden mit ganz eindeutiger Tendenz. Da drängt sich der Vergleich mit der Melkkuh auf, und wenn die keine Milch mehr gibt kommt der Schlachter?!?


----------



## Brotfisch (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Petterson schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch in Relation setze, wie hoch der Anteil der Castingsportler im Verband ist und wieviele Angler der Verband zu vertreten angibt wird das ganze noch perverser (aus lat. _perversus: _verkehrt,verdreht)! Oder habe ich die Entwicklung des Castings zum Breitensport nur nicht bemerkt? Andernfalls zeigt sich hier ein ganz merkwürdiges Verständnis von Parität, wenn mit den Beiträgen einer großen Mehrheit die Bedürfnisse einer zahlenmäßig kleinen Sparte nahezu im Verhältnis 1:1 bedient werden mit ganz eindeutiger Tendenz. Da drängt sich der Vergleich mit der Melkkuh auf, und wenn die keine Milch mehr gibt kommt der Schlachter?!?



Casting im DAFV teilt sich in die Sparten Leistungssport und Breitensport. Das gilt auch für die Ausgaben im Sportbereich. Die meisten Kosten entstehen nicht durch den Breitensport, sondern durch den Leistungssport. Man werfe mal einen Blick in den geplanten Veranstaltungskalender in den Delegiertenunterlagen, wenn man mal einen ersten Einblick gewinnen will. Darüber hinaus sind auch die Internet-Veröffentlichungen des Sportbereichs interessant. Die Aufwände, die dieser Betrieb erzeugt, übersteigen die Einnahmen der Sportförderung bei Weitem.


----------



## Brotfisch (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin grade alles am aufschlüsseln, bzw. lasse mir da helfen.
> Mit Chance hab ich das morgen fertig..



Sehr sportlicher Ansatz!
Es verstecken sich viele Kosten in der allgemeinen Verwaltung, im Jugendbereich. Das dürfte anhand der vorliegenden Unterlagen nicht einfach sein. Ein Fall für einen Wirtschaftsprüfer.

Richtig problematisch wird es aber, wenn die Geldreserve knapp ist. Dann müssen schon früh im Jahr die flüssigen Mittel in den Sport gepumpt werden und das kann zu Zahlungsschwierigkeiten führen, unter denen dann Veranstaltungen in anderen Bereichen zu leiden haben.


----------



## Petterson (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

@ Brotfisch

Unterm Strich also dann doch eher ein "DCSV (Deutscher CastingSportVerband)" als Anglerverband, und im Hinblick auf die von mir oben angrführte Relation erst recht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *(VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung​*
> 
> Ob andere LV wie z. B. Meck-Pomm inzwischen ihre Kündigung wie eigentlich ja notwendig auch schriftlich zurückgenommen haben, oder da nur das Wort Brillowskis auf der letzten Verbandsauschusssitzung mit Mohnert steht, als der fragte, wer denn nun die Kündigung zurücknimmt, ist offen.



Wenngleich natürlich der logischerweise von mir angeschriebene LAV-Meck-Pomm als einer der maßgeblichen Mittreiber der (Kon)Fusion in der Initiative Pro DAFV (damals genauso Haupttreiber und mitverantwortlich der LFV-Bayern, der LAV Brandenburg und der LSFV-Schleswig-Holstein) nicht unbedingt scharf drauf ist, mir zu antworten und dies auch bisher nicht tat, bekam ich inzwischen aus mehreren anderen Quellen in diversen LV und  BV bestätigt, dass auch nach deren Meinung bisher der LAV-Meck-Pomm die Kündigung nicht schriftlich und damit rechtswirksam zurückgenommen hat.

Und damit  - sofern das nicht noch passieren wird - auch der LAV-Meck-Pomm neben Bayern, dem VFG - BW und dem LSFV-NDS ab 01.01. 2014 nicht mehr im (VDSF)DAFV sein wird..

Und somit weitere 42.508 Zahler ausfallen..

Damit würde sich dann die Mitgliederzahl insgesamt reduzieren um 284.211 auf nur noch 514.943 und nur noch 1.029.886 Einnahmen durch Mitgliederbeiträge da sein, statt der angesetzten 1,34 Millionen...

Was dann die Unterdeckung laut Haushaltsplan 2014 und Einnahmesituation hochtreiben würde auf ca. 411.004 Euro für das Jahr 2014..


----------



## kati48268 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Vielleicht hab ich es überlesen:



Petterson schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch in Relation setze, wie hoch der Anteil der Castingsportler im Verband ist und wieviele Angler der Verband zu vertreten angibt ...


Wie groß ist denn der Anteil der Caster?



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Casting im DAFV teilt sich in die Sparten Leistungssport und Breitensport. Das gilt auch für die Ausgaben im Sportbereich. Die meisten Kosten entstehen nicht durch den Breitensport, sondern durch den Leistungssport. ...  Die Aufwände, die dieser Betrieb erzeugt, übersteigen die Einnahmen der Sportförderung bei Weitem.


Und gibt es auch Zahlen zu dieser Unterteilung, bzw. zu dem Gesamt-Minus, welches in diesem Bereich entsteht?


----------



## mathei (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenngleich natürlich der logischerweise von mir angeschriebene LAV-Meck-Pomm als einer der maßgeblichen Mittreiber der (Kon)Fusion in der Initiative Pro DAFV (damals genauso Haupttreiber und mitverantwortlich der LFV-Bayern, der LAV Brandenburg und der LSFV-Schleswig-Holstein) nicht unbedingt scharf drauf ist, mir zu antworten und dies auch bisher nicht tat, bekam ich inzwischen aus mehreren anderen Quellen in diversen LV und BV bestätigt, dass auch nach deren Meinung bisher der LAV-Meck-Pomm die Kündigung nicht schriftlich und damit rechtswirksam zurückgenommen hat.
> 
> ..




[edit by Admin, kein wörtliches, sondern nur sinngemäßes zitieren erlaubt]

wat nun draus geworden ist. #c
falls man das hier so nicht posten darf thomas. bitte löschen #h


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn der Anteil der Caster?



DAS würde mich jetzt mal auch interessieren... hat dazu wer Zahlen?


----------



## Petterson (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

@ kathi

sorry, ich hätte schreiben sollen:
"...wie hoch der Anteil der Castingsportler *sein dürfte*..."

Hab` auch keine Zahlen, aber in meiner Kleinstadt mit Umgebung sind allein die organisierten (und damit "vertretenen" Angler) im fast     vierstelligen Bereich, jedoch weiß ich von keinem einzigen Castinsportler. Daraus hab ich mir eine subjektiv gefühlte "Hochrechnung" erlaubt, aus der ich schlussfolgerte, dass der Anteil der Caster wohl doch wesentlich geringer als der der Angler sein müsste. Mein Fehler, dass ich das nicht deutlich so dargestellt habe - möchte mich dafür auch gerne entschuldigen.
Wär aber ganz interessant, darüber belastbare Zahlen zu erfahren.


----------



## torstenhtr (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

@Petterson:
Laut castingsport.de haben / hatten 10% der ehem. 600000 VDSF-Mitgliedern einmal Castingsport ausgeübt oder machen es noch.
Ich selbst kenne mindestens 5 Vereine in Berlin und noch mal die gleiche Anzahl in Brandenburg, die Castingsport ausüben. Ich bin selbst in einem Verein in Berlin organisiert.
In der ehem. DDR wurde der Sport noch viel stärker gefördert, teilw. war er sogar Schulsport gewesen. Selbst von meinem DAV-Dorfverein hatten die ältere Vereinsmitgliedern einmal Casting ausgeübt. Leider ist das offensichtlich in den letzten Jahren stark zurück gegangen.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich es überlesen:
> 
> 
> Wie groß ist denn der Anteil der Caster?
> ...



Ich habe dazu keine belastbaren aktuellen Zahlen. Der Verband müsste das aber haben.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Petterson:
> Laut castingsport.de haben / hatten 10% der ehem. 600000 VDSF-Mitgliedern einmal Castingsport ausgeübt oder machen es noch.
> Ich selbst kenne mindestens 5 Vereine in Berlin und noch mal die gleiche Anzahl in Brandenburg, die Castingsport ausüben. Ich bin selbst in einem Verein in Berlin organisiert.
> In der ehem. DDR wurde der Sport noch viel stärker gefördert, teilw. war er sogar Schulsport gewesen. Selbst von meinem DAV-Dorfverein hatten die ältere Vereinsmitgliedern einmal Casting ausgeübt. Leider ist das offensichtlich in den letzten Jahren stark zurück gegangen.



Richtig. Aber nicht unbedingt mit so viel Geld.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Petterson schrieb:


> @ Brotfisch
> 
> Unterm Strich also dann doch eher ein "DCSV (Deutscher CastingSportVerband)" als Anglerverband, und im Hinblick auf die von mir oben angrführte Relation erst recht!



Was die Fiananzen betrifft, könnte man es fast so sehen. Was die Aktivitäten der Mitglieder betrifft, sicher nicht.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Petterson:
> Laut castingsport.de haben / hatten 10% der ehem. 600000 VDSF-Mitgliedern einmal Castingsport ausgeübt oder machen es noch.
> Ich selbst kenne mindestens 5 Vereine in Berlin und noch mal die gleiche Anzahl in Brandenburg, die Castingsport ausüben. Ich bin selbst in einem Verein in Berlin organisiert.
> In der ehem. DDR wurde der Sport noch viel stärker gefördert, teilw. war er sogar Schulsport gewesen. Selbst von meinem DAV-Dorfverein hatten die ältere Vereinsmitgliedern einmal Casting ausgeübt. Leider ist das offensichtlich in den letzten Jahren stark zurück gegangen.



Im VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg werden oder wurden die Fischen-Veranstaltungen des Landesverbandes mit Breitensportbestandteilen kombiniert. Eine Reihe von Berliner Vereinen betreibt Casting als Breitensport, ein oder zwei haben Leistungssportabteilungen. Einige der Vereine in Berlin erhalten verbilligte Pachten für ihre Vereinsgelände aus der Sportförderung. In Brandenburg gibt es Vereine, die auf Castingsport spezialisiert sind, aber insgesamt ist das eher die Ausnahme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Angeblich kamen die ersten Anträge zur Änderung der Tagesordnung schon an.
Wir versuchen rauszukriegen, von wem und welche genau..


----------



## torstenhtr (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> Richtig. Aber nicht unbedingt mit so viel Geld.



Tja, was ist viel und was ist wenig? Das hängt davon ab, wen du fragst. Ich pers. würde sagen es ist viel zu wenig, z.B. ein Fußballverein in der Regionalliga benötigt deutlich höhere Summen zum überleben. 

Der Begriff "Breitensport" ist nicht klar definiert; vgl. auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breitensport; wenn man kleinere und mittlere Wettkämpfe einschließt - ist ein großer Teil des Casting Breitensport. Festzustellen ist, das der Sport nicht professionell betrieben wird, siehe "Amateursport" im verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Die Caster sollen einfach wie in anderen Ländern auch ihren  eigenen Verband machen und sich selber finanzieren, statt Angler abzuzocken..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Caster sollen einfach wie in anderen Ländern auch ihren eigenen Verband machen und sich selber finanzieren, statt Angler abzuzocken..


 
Genau so ist es. Ich würde aber nicht so weit gehen, dass die Casting-Leute Angler abzocken. Die nehmen einfach mit, was man ihnen anbietet. Würde wohl jede Gruppe in einem Verband so machen.

Es gibt im Verband ein paar "Randgruppen", die Casting als Religion betreiben. Bei mir hier in der Nähe gibt es einen großen Verein, da dürfen Jugendliche, die ihren Fischereischein bestanden haben, erst dann vollwertige Mitglieder werden, wenn sie eine Casting-Prüfung bestanden haben.  (Wer da Mitglied ist, ist allerdings auch selbst schuld )

Manchmal spinnen halt nicht nur die Römer.


----------



## volkerm (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Casting ist eine Sportart, die vielleicht in zig Jahren sogar olympisch werden könnte- wer weiss.
Nur gehört die nicht so finanziert.


----------



## Knispel (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Ich würde aber nicht so weit gehen, dass die Casting-Leute Angler abzocken. Die nehmen einfach mit, was man ihnen anbietet. Würde wohl jede Gruppe in einem Verband so machen.
> 
> Es gibt im Verband ein paar "Randgruppen", die Casting als Religion betreiben. Bei mir hier in der Nähe gibt es einen großen Verein, da dürfen Jugendliche, die ihren Fischereischein bestanden haben, erst dann vollwertige Mitglieder werden, wenn sie eine Casting-Prüfung bestanden haben. (Wer da Mitglied ist, ist allerdings auch selbst schuld )
> 
> Manchmal spinnen halt nicht nur die Römer.


 
Sorry O.T.
Mich würde jetzt aber interessieren wie es gehandhabt wird, wenn die Prüfung erst als Senior abgelegt wird ? ..


----------



## Koalabaer (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Ich würde aber nicht so weit gehen, dass die Casting-Leute Angler abzocken. Die nehmen einfach mit, was man ihnen anbietet. Würde wohl jede Gruppe in einem Verband so machen.



...da geht es ja noch weiter: was darf denn alles mit der Kohle finanziert werden?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> ...da geht es ja noch weiter: was darf denn alles mit der Kohle finanziert werden?
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Theoretisch auch die Kirmesbuden, an denen man mit kleinen "Angeln" versucht Plastikfischchen zu "angeln".


----------



## torstenhtr (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

.. in der DDR war die Prüfung durchaus üblich, wenn man die Raubfischquali bekommen wollte, das war nichts besonderes - mit Religion hatte dies sicher nichts zu tun. Der Sport hieß damals auch "Turnierangelsport".



> Die Caster sollen einfach wie in anderen Ländern auch ihren eigenen Verband machen und sich selber finanzieren, statt Angler abzuzocken..



"Die Caster" sind Angler, bezahlen ihren Anteil und gehen zu sicher mehr als 90% auch praktisch angeln. Ansonsten wäre das eine Ausgrenzung. Natürlich ist es eine Interessensgruppe unter den Anglern, auch wenn es eine Minderheit ist.
Der Kommentar zu anderen Ländern ist durchaus interessant; hier werde ich einmal genauer recherchieren. Ein Beispiel kann ich nennen:
Den Golden Gate ANGLING & CASTING CLUB
http://www.ggacc.org/

Daher stammen Leute wie Jim Green (Erfinder der Kohlefaserrute) & Steve Rajeff (mehrfacher Castingsport Weltmeister, Chefdesigner von LOOMIS). Wie der Name des Clubs schon sagt: Angeln & Casting.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich hab ja nix gegen Casting, nur gibt es viel wichtigere Dinge zu finanzieren..

So wie es momentan aussieht, ists aber eh wurscht. 

Da wohl weder für das eine noch für das andere Kohle da sein wird..

Wird wohl auf der Hauptversammlung auch rauskommen, wenn die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP; Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und ihr  Vize für Finanzen, Björn Bauersfeld, endlich mal die Karten vollständig auf den Tisch legen müssen.

Und bevor nicht angelpolitische Leitlinien geklärt sind und wie man die erreichen und finanzieren will, ist eh jeder Cent für andere Dinge einer zu viel....

Wenn ihr diskutieren wollt, ob man Casting als Bundesverband mit unterstützen und finanzieren soll, macht doch dazu bitte nen eigenen Thread auf.

Oder nutzt den vorhandenen, wo es schon um Finanzierung und Casting geht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257323

Danke ..


----------



## Knispel (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wird wohl auf der Hauptversammlung auch rauskommen, wenn die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP; Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und ihr Vize für Finanzen, Björn Bauersfeld, endlich mal die Karten vollständig auf den Tisch legen müssen.
> 
> Danke ..


 
Wenn Herr Bauersfeld denn nicht wieder, wie auf den letzten beiden Sitzungen, kurzfristig erkrankt. Ich sage im Vorfeld schon mal gute Besserung .... ( ernstgemeint )


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> .. in der DDR war die Prüfung durchaus üblich, wenn man die Raubfischquali bekommen wollte, das war nichts besonderes - mit Religion hatte dies sicher nichts zu tun. Der Sport hieß damals auch "Turnierangelsport".


 
Wo bitte? |kopfkrat

Ich war in der DDR im Vorstand eines Angelvereins. Wenn man die Raubfischgenehmigung bekommen wollte, musste man (theoretisch) 10 Stunden Unterweisung nachweisen. Nix Casting.

Und meist bekam man den Schein einfach zugestanden, wenn man einige Zeit im Verein war und sich nichts zuschulden kommen ließ.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Knispel schrieb:


> Sorry O.T.
> Mich würde jetzt aber interessieren wie es gehandhabt wird, wenn die Prüfung erst als Senior abgelegt wird ? ..


 
Dann geht's selbstverständlich ohne Casting. Sonst wären die Jungs ja ohne Mitglieder. |supergri

Ist letztendlich eine Schikane gegen Jungangler, damit einige Casting-Opas mal den dicken Max raushängen lassen können. Die haben ja sonst nix zu sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Herr Bauersfeld denn nicht wieder, wie auf den letzten beiden Sitzungen, kurzfristig erkrankt.



Die haben doch genügend Leute im Präsidium sitzen, um solche Ausfälle zu kompensieren (ich spreche von Anzahl, nicht von Kompetenz).

Das ist zuerst mal Aufgabe der Präsidentin, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, aber natürlich auch aller Vizepräsidenten und Präsidiumsmitglieder.

Die auch *alle* dafür verantwortlich sind, dass bisher ausser einem (in?)diskutablen Logo in über 5 Monaten seit Rechtskraft nichts Zielführendes geschehen ist.

> Weder was Leitlinien und Ziele angeht..
> Noch was Finanzen angeht.
> Es gibt keine neue Geschäfts-, Wahl- oder Ehrenordnung..
> Die Geschäftsstellen murksen weiter ohne Abstimmung vor sich hin..
> Der Haushaltsplan ist bezüglich der Einnahmen nicht haltbar und bezüglich der Ausgaben schlicht beschämend..

Und das alles soll in einer Hauptversammlung in 3 Stunden geklärt werden, inklusive der  Anträge zur Tagesordnung, die gerade reinkommen??

In meinen Augen sollte das gesamte Präsidium angesichts so viel Untätigkeit (und Unfähigkeit?) bei so existentiellen Dingen wenigstens so viel Anstand haben, geschlossen zurückzutreten .........


----------



## Knispel (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Herr Dr. Jens Salva hat z.Z. keine Zeit sich um Finanzen zu kümmern, der untersucht mit seinem E-Fischgerät hier die kleinen Geestbäche - stand heute Morgen in der Kreiszeitung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Zeit scheint ja für einige im Präsidium ein Problem zu sein - dann sollte man einfach den Platz frei machen, für jemanden der Zeit hat..

Momentan kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ihre ganze Zeit für den 
(VDSF)DAFV investiert und eher ihre anderen Dinge vernachlässigt...


Sonst müsste man ja annehmen, dass sie die Öffentlichkeit bewusst belügt.  

Wahrheitswidrig steht bis heute, 10 Uhr (über einen Monat nach ihrer Abwahl, und nach Konstituierung des neuen Bundestages) auf ihrer Seite, sie wäre Mitglied des Deutschen Bundestages.
http://www.happach-kasan.de/

Und ebenso wahrheitswidrig steht im Impressum ihrer Seite bis jetzt noch die Adresse ihres ehemaligen Berliner Büros im Bundestag, das sie schon am 07.10. geräumt hatte..
http://www.happach-kasan.de/kontakt-impressum.html


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zeit scheint ja für einige im Präsidium ein Problem zu sein - dann sollte man einfach den Platz frei machen, für jemanden der Zeit hat..
> 
> Momentan kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ihre ganze Zeit für den
> (VDSF)DAFV investiert und eher ihre anderen Dinge vernachlässigt...
> ...



Vermutlich ist dem Betreuer ihrer Seite bereits gekündigt....|rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Du meinst, er soll sich nach einer Anschlußverwendung umsehen. |rolleyes

Ich wäre froh, wenn die sich mit was Anderem als Anglern beschäftigt.
Obwohl man das im DAFV ja eigentlich sowieso nicht macht... |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Der LSFV-Niedersachsen hat Anträge zur Hauptversammlung des (VDSF)DAFV im November eingebracht und die zu Grunde liegenden Dokumente öffentlich gemacht.
Siehe: *lsfv-nds.de* 
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331

Darunter ein Misstrauensantrag gegen die die Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan.

Ebenso ein Antrag, damit das Präsidium endlich gegen die Angriffe von PETA auf Angler tätig wird.

Sowie eine Mail, die daran erinnert, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung versprochen hatte, die Fragen, die wegen der zu kurz angesetzten Sitzung trotz vorheriger, rechtzeitig abgeschickter Mail nicht beantwortet werden konnten, schriftlich zu beantworten - was natürlich bis heute nicht geschehen ist.

Die Anträge sowie weitere Dokumente sind auf der Seite des LSFV NDS einzusehen:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331

*Misstrauensantrag*
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artikel/Fusion/Antrag1_Misstrauensantrag.pdf

*Antrag PETA*
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artikel/Fusion/Antrag2_PETA.pdf

*Bis dato unbeantwortete Fragen *
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artikel/Fusion/2013-09-04_Anforderung_von_Unterlagen.pdf


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Sehr gut. Ich kann garnicht schreiben, wieviel Respekt ich Herrn Klasing und der NDS Truppe zolle. Wenigstens ein Landesverband und Präsident, der sich noch für den Angelsport einsetzt.

Zu Peta. Ein Armutszeugnis für einen Verband, der gegen permanente Unterstellungen und Maßnahmen von Peta nichts unternimmt. Und ernsthaft, die Peta Leute und deren Aktionen sind doch sowas von hirnrissig, da sollte es doch für jeden normalgebildeten Menschen möglich sein, argumentativ etwas dagegen zu unternehmen. 

Das der Verband nicht von Haus aus gegen die Peta Leute tätig wird ist für mich als Arbeitsverweigerung zu bewerten. Dauerhaftes wegducken hat noch niemals dafür gesorgt, dass die Angegriffenen ihre Interessen auch in Zukunft verfolgen können. Aber die Peta Sache scheint gut zu, Verband zu passen. Ducken und Aussitzen. Nützt nur uns Anglern nichts.

Zu HK. Dazu wurde im AB schon eine Menge geschrieben. Zusammenfassend.

- Sie ist keine Anglerin
- Sie wollte schon bei den Imkern in deren Verband "mitarbeiten"
- Sie vetritt Monsato, einem Konzern der so ziemlich gegen alles steht wofür sich Leute einsetzen, welche die (Heile)Natur noch genießen wollen.
- Fortschritt im Verband = Null
- Einziger Grund für ihre Person war, das sie ja in Berlin so gut vernetzt ist. Dieser Punkt ist aber hinfällig geworden und nun spricht so garnichts mehr für sie, aber vieles dagegen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte nun so langsam mal etwas passieren. Noch besteht Chance, einmal aufzuräumen, neu zu positionieren (bzw. überhaupt zu positionieren) und dann zum Tagesgeschäft überzugehen. 

Die Interessen der Angler zu vertreten!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Danke Herr Klasing, danke LSFV Niedersachsen!


----------



## Knispel (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ganz großes Kino - Hut ab für mein Verband !
Ich sage einmal gaz salopp : Nach diesen Veröffenlichungen und Anträgen von Herrn Klasing steppt beim DAFV und seinen Abnickerverbänden bestimmt "der Bär " . Es sollte mich nicht wundern wenn als Gegenantrag kommt : Sofortiger Ausschluss des LF Niedersachsen wg Verbandsschädigenden Verhaltens - ...


----------



## Oldschoool (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Danke Herr Klasing, danke LSFV Niedersachsen!
__________________
Freundliche Grüße aus Niedersachsen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Knispel schrieb:


> Es sollte mich nicht wundern wenn als Gegenantrag kommt : Sofortiger Ausschluss des LF Niedersachsen wg Verbandsschädigenden Verhaltens - ...


 
 Ganz ehrlich- das war heute morgen mein erster Gedanke, als ich den Beitrag von Thomas gelesen habe. 

 Das zeigt was der DAFV und seine Abnicker in der Öffentlichkeit für ein Bild darstellen. Und damit meine ich nicht nur die demokratische Vorgehensweise bei Abstimmungen....


----------



## uwe2855 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hut ab Herr Klasing. Klare, deutliche, unmissverständliche Worte und Forderungen.
Da fällt sicherlich so manch anderem Präsidenten eines LV ein Stein vom Herzen, das Klasing ihm die Entscheidung abgenommen hat, ebenfalls einen solchen oder zumindest ähnlichen Brief an unsere Verbandsspitze zu richten.
So langsam wird’s eng für unsere Verbandsspitze und der von Klasing aufgelistete Aufgabenkatalog ist ziemlich umfangreich. Diesen abzuarbeiten benötigt der DAFV bei dem bisher gezeigten Arbeitstempo mehrere Monate, nein Jahre!

Wie die bislang sehr traurige Geschichte des DAFV ausgeht kann ich mir schon denken.
Neue Köpfe braucht das Land. Mit genaue definierten Zielen, neuen Ideen und Taten.
Genau dem Verbandslogo entsprechend: Kompetent, Aktiv und Erfolgreich

und nicht wie bisher: Inkompetent, Inaktiv und Erfolglos.

Uwe


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Da fällt sicherlich so manch anderem Präsidenten eines LV ein Stein vom Herzen, das Klasing ihm die Entscheidung abgenommen hat, ebenfalls einen solchen oder zumindest ähnlichen Brief an unsere Verbandsspitze zu richten.



Da halte ich mal locker gegen und wette eher auf Nestbeschmutzer und Schwarzseher.


----------



## uwe2855 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

@ Ralle

...ich bin eben ein optimistisch denkender Mensch...

Dann müssen die Nestbeschmutzer und Schwarzseher ebenfalls gleich mit weg.

Uwe

Uwe


----------



## kati48268 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der LSFV-Niedersachsen hat Anträge zur Hauptversammlung des (VDSF)DAFV im November eingebracht und die zu Grunde liegenden Dokumente öffentlich gemacht.
> Siehe: *lsfv-nds.de*
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331
> 
> ...


 
*Yes!  #6*


----------



## Bodensee89 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Vielen Dank in den Norden. 

Wir stehen hinter euch !!!!


----------



## prinz1 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Schade, das nur EINER den Arxxx in der Hose hat!!!!!!!!!!!!
Trotzdem, D A N K E Herr Klasing.
Wie komme ich in den Verband als Brandenburger ?????
Hier kannst Du nur lamentieren, diskutieren, in Brandenburg interessierts keine Sau. Die da oben machen schon, laß mich ma in Ruhe damit.
Boah, ich red mir hier die Fresse fusselig, aber keiner hört zu !!!!!

Abschließend: Ich freu mich! Hoffentlich zieht das auch Kreise bis nach BB.


der prinz


----------



## Werner1 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

wie unterstützen wir den Herrn Klasing den nun am Besten???

Gruß
Werner


----------



## antonio (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

in dem du über deinen verein und dieser mit anderen vereinen auf deinen lv einwirkst.

antonio


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Mal angenommen die beiden Anträge werden abgelehnt und die Fragen weiterhin nicht beantwortet. Wie sieht dann die Reaktion vom LV NDS aus?


----------



## Werner1 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

@ Antonio

ich wirke schon auf meine Vereinsoberen ein, indem ich mit denen diskutiere und immer wieder verwundert bin, wie wenig sie über die aktuelle Lage wissen. 
Allerdings ist das wohl eher ein langwieriger Prozess...
Aber ich kann das jedem nur empfehlen. Allerdings sollte man Argumente benutzen und nicht die "alles Sch..." - Schiene fahren.

Ich dachte daran was man tun kann um kurzfristig zu unterstützen. Könnte mir vorstellen das ihm ein kalter wind entgegen bläst...

Gruß
Werner


----------



## antonio (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

die haben doch sowieso gekündigt oder.
nach ablauf der kündigungsfrist sind die sowieso nicht mehr dabei.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



antonio schrieb:


> die haben doch sowieso gekündigt oder.
> nach ablauf der kündigungsfrist sind die sowieso nicht mehr dabei.
> 
> antonio


 
Denn kann die DAFV - Spitze wieder Mauscheln, Tricksen und Klicken wie in alten VDSF-Tagen ....


----------



## antonio (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Knispel schrieb:


> Denn kann die DAFV - Spitze wieder Mauscheln, Tricksen und Klicken wie in alten VDSF-Tagen ....



wenn noch mehr kündigen hat sich das problem erledigt.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Nee - es gibt immer noch zuviele, die denn für eine Verbandsrettungsabgabe für 10 Euro pro Mitglied stimmen würden - bzw. nocvh einmal etwas aus ihrer Portokasse rüberschieben.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich gebe dann mal den bad guy:

In die allgemeine Euphorie über den Misstrauensantrag kann ich nicht einstimmen, auch wenn die sonstigen Anträge in die richtige Richtung gehen.

1.) Im Erfolgsfalle würde nicht mehr erreicht werden, als dass die Präsidenten entweder durch jemand anderen (wen?) ersetzt würde. Wahrscheinlicher aber wäre, dass einer der Vizepräsidenten (welcher?) das kommissarisch übernehmen müsste, bis ein neuer Kandidat gefunden und gewählt ist.

2.) Im sehr viel wahrscheinlicheren Falle des Scheiterns wäre Niedersachsen isoliert und würde an Einfluss sowohl in fachlicher, als auch in verbandspolitischer Hinsicht deutlich verlieren, was ich für sehr bedauerlich halten würde.

3.) Der Antrag richtet sich gegen die Präsidentin. Sie trägt natürlich die Gesamtverantwortung. Aber dass die in der Begründung genannten Fragen noch nicht geklärt sind, das kann man wenn überhaupt nur dem Gesamtpräsidium anlasten. Anders als die Präsidentin sind das die erfahrenen Insider.

4.) Qui bono? Der Antrag nutzt vor allem denjenigen, die sich beim Amt des Präsidentin für eine Insider-Lösung eingesetzt haben und die in ihren verbliebenen Funktionen durchaus in den Startlöchern sitzen, um das "alte System" wiederherzustellen.

5.) Die Begründung, dass die Finanzprobleme und der Umgang mit Peta noch nicht geklärt sind, trägt meiner Auffassung nach eine so gravierende Entscheidung wie das Aussprechen des Misstrauens nicht. Sicher wünschte auch ich mir, dass bei der Neuaufstellung des Verbandes die Fragen offensiver, öffentlicher und auch schneller angegangen werden. Aber wenn wir jeden, von dem wir uns wünschen, dass er schneller Erfolg hat, gleich aus dem Amt jagen, dann wird sich die Suche nach Personen, die Funktionen übernehmen, künftig noch deutlich schwieriger gestalten als bisher schon. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob Präsident Klasing der Auffassung ist, er hätte es selbst schneller geschafft. Aber eigentlich geht es doch bei den in der Begründung genannten Fragen um Richtungsentscheidungen und nicht um Personalfragen. Ich habe nicht wahrgenommen, dass die Präsidentin die Diskussion über diese Richtungsfragen in den Gremien unterbunden hätte (dann muss man das sicher noch einmal neu bewerten). Aber der Umstand, dass vorgelegte Unterlagen als nicht ausreichend beurteilt werden, ist Grund für Kritik, aber nicht für Misstrauen. Frau Happach-Kasan hatte ja noch nicht einmal Zeit, Vertrauen zu stiften und sich zu erarbeiten. Ist es da fair, schon Misstrauen auszusprechen!?!

6.) Das Aussprechen des Mißtrauens wegen der in der Begründung genannten Aspekte wäre meiner Meinung nach auch unverhältnismäßig. Während ihr Amtsvorgänger die Finanzen des VDSF ruiniert und ein beispielloses Fusionsdesaster mit ramponierten Verbandsstrukturen hinterlassen hat, hieß es diesbezüglich hier immer, dass nicht er daran (allein) schuld sei, sondern das System. Keiner hat da das Aussprechen des Misstrauens beantragt, obwohl sehr viel schwerwiegendere Gründe dafür bestanden als jetzt.

7.) Der Antrag ist nicht geeignet, um dazu beizutragen, bei der zentralen Frage der Finanzen des Verbandes zu einer rascheren und akzeptableren Lösung zu kommen.

8.) Für diejenigen, denen es um eine Schwächung des Verbandes geht, ist der Antrag ebenfalls nicht zielführend, weil er dazu führen wird, dass viele derjenigen, die sich in den vergangenen Wochen kritisch zur Arbeit des Präsidiums geäußert haben, sich nun hinter das Präsidium stellen werden. Auch vor dem Hintergrund der Austritte von Landesverbänden bzw. der Prüfvorbehalte für einen Wiedereintritt trägt der Antrag aus meiner Sicht kaum zur Klärung bei. Der Antrag zeigt auch keine Alternativen auf.

9.) Der überzogene Misstrauensantrag diskreditiert die aus meiner Sicht wichtigen Fachanträge Niedersachsens.

Aus meiner Sicht wäre zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt massive, aber konstruktive Kritik mit konkreten Richtungsorientierungen und Vorschlägen das richtige Mittel, das Präsidium auf Vordermann zu bringen. Das allerdings halte ich für dringend erforderlich.

So, Feuer frei!


----------



## Werner1 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

@ Brotfisch

deine Einwendungen sind nicht ohne weiteres vom Tisch zu wischen. Wahrscheinlich wäre es besser eine kritischen Landesverband mit am Tisch sitzen zu haben als wenn nur Ja-Sager da sind.

Allerdings fehlt mir dazu wohl das Insider wissen um diese Situation reell zu beurteilen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Werner1 schrieb:


> @ Brotfisch
> 
> deine Einwendungen sind nicht ohne weiteres vom Tisch zu wischen. Wahrscheinlich wäre es besser eine kritischen Landesverband mit am Tisch sitzen zu haben als wenn nur Ja-Sager da sind.
> 
> ...



Jetzt bin ich aber doch etwas überrascht, lieber Werner. Ich stimme Dir zu, dass eine, besser mehrere kritische Stimmen jetzt mehr denn je benötigt werden. Ich bemängele keineswegs, dass von den LV Kritik geübt wird und wünsche mir sogar mehr davon. Die hier gewählte Form der Kritik liegt mir allerdings etwas schwer im Magen.


----------



## Werner1 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

verstehe ich jetzt nicht, warum bist du überrascht?

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Knispel schrieb:


> Nee - es gibt immer noch zuviele, die denn für eine Verbandsrettungsabgabe für 10 Euro pro Mitglied stimmen würden - bzw. nocvh einmal etwas aus ihrer Portokasse rüberschieben.




Diese Beitragserhöhung wird den Vereinen im LV nicht zu vermitteln sein.
 Eine Beitragserhöhung ohne Nennung von Zielen, Klärung der Finanzen (Haushaltsplan), Ausrichtung aufs Angeln etc. werden die Vereine nicht abnicken.
Nicht mit diesen Leuten vor Ort im Amt, nicht ohne Aufgabe einer Geschäftsstelle und somit Entlassungen  etc.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Werner1 schrieb:


> verstehe ich jetzt nicht, warum bist du überrascht?
> 
> Gruß
> Werner



Ich hatte mit einem Sturm der Entrüstung über meine Kritik am Vorgehen von Niedersachsen gerechnet.


----------



## Werner1 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit einem Sturm der Entrüstung über meine Kritik am Vorgehen von Niedersachsen gerechnet.


 
kann ja noch kommen ;-)


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Knispel schrieb:


> Nee - es gibt immer noch zuviele, die denn für eine Verbandsrettungsabgabe für 10 Euro pro Mitglied stimmen würden - bzw. nocvh einmal etwas aus ihrer Portokasse rüberschieben.



Das dürften sich die Landesverbände kaum leisten können, schon gar nicht aus der Portokasse. Die LV müssten die Beitragserhöhung des Bundes an die eigenen Mitglieder weiterreichen und das auch vertreten. Sie wissen, was ihnen dann blühen würde.
Es führt kein Weg drumherum. Der DAFV muss seine Hausaufgaben in Sachen Struktur des Haushalts machen und einen Konsolidierungsplan vorlegen. Es ist in meinen Augen gelinde gesagt politisch "unklug", nur Einsparungen und Leistungseinschränkungen im nächsten Haushalt vorzuschlagen, wohl wissend, dass das nicht reichen wird, ohne zu sagen, wann und wie das Wassertrinken wieder ein Ende hat. Es ist keine Politik, auf Mitleid zu hoffen und auf "freiwillige" Beitragserhöhungen zu spekulieren. Auch wenn der Zeitdruck immens ist. Der arm geborene DAFV muss jetzt ein Konzept vorlegen, aus dem hervorgeht, wann er wo mit welchen Mitteln sein will. Andernfalls kann er sich wegen jeder Kleinigkeit, die er nicht leistet oder nicht leisten kann, vor Dauerkritik nicht mehr in die Arbeit retten.


----------



## Brotfisch (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Werner1 schrieb:


> kann ja noch kommen ;-)




Dann fahre ich schnell den Rechner runter ;-)


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das dürften sich die Landesverbände kaum leisten können, schon gar nicht aus der Portokasse. Die LV müssten die Beitragserhöhung des Bundes an die eigenen Mitglieder weiterreichen und das auch vertreten. Sie wissen, was ihnen dann blühen würde.
> Es führt kein Weg drumherum. Der DAFV muss seine Hausaufgaben in Sachen Struktur des Haushalts machen und einen Konsolidierungsplan vorlegen. Es ist in meinen Augen gelinde gesagt politisch "unklug", nur Einsparungen und Leistungseinschränkungen im nächsten Haushalt vorzuschlagen, wohl wissend, dass das nicht reichen wird, ohne zu sagen, wann und wie das Wassertrinken wieder ein Ende hat. Es ist keine Politik, auf Mitleid zu hoffen und auf "freiwillige" Beitragserhöhungen zu spekulieren. Auch wenn der Zeitdruck immens ist. Der arm geborene DAFV muss jetzt ein Konzept vorlegen, aus dem hervorgeht, wann er wo mit welchen Mitteln sein will. Andernfalls kann er sich wegen jeder Kleinigkeit, die er nicht leistet oder nicht leisten kann, vor Dauerkritik nicht mehr in die Arbeit retten.




Da werden Köpfe rollen.
Ohne die Aufgabe einer Geschäftsstelle und deren Personal werden die LV bestimmt keine Einschnitte in den Leistungen des DAFV akzeptieren. wobei ja nicht mal die Leistungen überhaupt klar sind.
*Würde ich jedenfalls nicht. So Leid es mir auch für die Angestellten tut. Aber als finanziell schwacher Dienstleister für LV kann man sich diesen Luxus nicht leisten*
Sollte es zu Klagen der ehemaligen Angestellten  kommen, kann man Insolvenz anmelden.

Im Grunde läuft es eh auf eine Insolvenz raus.....*mein Eindruck*


----------



## Sharpo (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Kritik an Klasing? Jaein.
Sicherlich ist es nicht schön Internas in die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen.
Andererseits aber, bezahlt ja die Öffentlichkeit, die Angler diesen Verband.
Auch wenn wir nicht mittelbar Mitglied sind.

Ich denke, es ist eher die Aufgabe des DAFV solche Informationen der Öffentlichkeit, den Anglern zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

OK, Du hast es ja so gewollt. 



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich gebe dann mal den bad guy:
> 
> In die allgemeine Euphorie über den Misstrauensantrag kann ich nicht einstimmen, auch wenn die sonstigen Anträge in die richtige Richtung gehen.
> 
> ...



Du hast mal erwähnt, dass Du dann und wann einem guten Tröpfchen nicht abgeneigt bist (wie wohl die meisten von uns).
Die Krux ist, dass Deine Beiträge keine Rückschlüsse darauf zulassen, wann das der Fall ist.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Menno. Kann man euch denn nicht mal eine Woche allein lassen, ohne dass es im BV neu knallt? :m
Da ich mit Tapatalk auf dem Handy nur ungern viel schreibe, ganz kurz: Die neueste Initiative von Herrn Klasing ist der sauberste Weg, die Ungereimtheiten weiter öffentlich zu machen. Wir bewegen uns immer mehr auf das Ultimatum zu, entweder endlich alles lückenlos aufzuklären oder die Angelegenheit in die juristische Betrachtung der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft zu leiten. Gleichzeitig müssen die anderen LV Butter bei die Fische geben und sich in dieser Angelegenheit klar positionieren. 
Ich denke mal, dass das diesmal nicht so ohne weiteres an den Delegierten und Vereinen vorbei gemauschelt werden kann wie bei der Fusion. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Danke Ralle, gerade erst wieder heimgekommen, hast mir die Arbeit abgenommen...

Dazu noch:


> Qui bono?


Genau die richtige Frage:
Welchem Angler nützt diese Bundesverbandstrümmertruppe mit einem Präsidium aus abgewählten Politikern, alten VDSF-Hardlinern und ein paar Alibi-DAVlern und zerstrittenen bzw. zum Blick über den Tellerrand unfähigen LV??

Weg damit und gut (bzw. zumindest für jeden Angler besser und billiger) ist!!


----------



## flor61 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe mich ja schon des Öfteren mit Dir gerstritten, das soll ja auch so sein.

Auch wenn mich die Angelpolitik sehr interessiert, muß ich Dir leider sagen, daß das, was ihr  hier an dieser Stelle macht, keinen Karpfen interessiert, vom Lesen her. 

Warum: Das Thema ist so komplex, daß es für Otto-Normalangler nicht nachvollziehbar ist.

Deshalb wäre es schön, wenn daran Interesse bestehen würde, um Allgemeininteresse zu erzeugen, dieses Thema der Allgemeinheit zugänglicher zu machen, mit .... (ich weiß es selber nicht)

flor61


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wir können niemandem lesen, denken und handeln abnehmen (abgesehen davon, dass das hier offtopic ist) und wir können nichts dafür, dass organisierte Angelfischer diese Kompliziertheit in Verbänden und Gliederungen und bei den Themen zulassen, statt vernünftige(re) Delegierte und Funktionäre zu wählen.

Wir können auch nichts dafür,
dass der BV inhaltlich außer einem Logo, mehr oder weniger im Alleingang von der Präsidentin verordnet, nichts getan hat. 

dass weder Ziele noch Richtlinien noch die Diskussion darüber geschaffen oder zugelassen werden.

dass keine Klärung des desaströsen Finanzen, Zusammenführung der Geschäftsstellen, keine Beachtung von Satzung und Geschäftsordnung beim Einberufen und Durchführung von Sitzungen oder hinsichtlich Finanzen.

dass zu hoch angesetzter Einnahmen im Haushaltsplan schon eine Unterdeckung selber zugegeben wird bei Ausgaben.

dass gegenüber PETA stillgehalten wird, alles was mit konkreter Arbeit für Angler zu tun hätte (Öffentlichkeit, Europa) bis nahe NUll im Haushalt zusammen gestrichen wurde..

Verantwortlich dafür ist zuerst mal die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, das ganze Präsidium, das sie machen lässt, der Verbandsausschuss, der nicht eingreift, alle Delegierten und Funktionäre der Landesverbände, welche entweder wider bessren Wissens (alle Fakten waren (nicht nur bei uns) öffentlich) oder aus schlichter Abnickermentalität Satzung, Verschmelzungsvertrag und Personal zugestimmt haben - also praktisch ALLE ausser NDS...

Gut, dass die NDS nicht locker lassen, weiter ihre Bedenken aufführen und veröffentlichen und auch Verantwortung der Verantwortlichen einforden, statt nur einfach wie die anderen stillzuhalten und zu schauen, wie der Zug in den Abgrund rast (wenngleich in meinen Augen ein Zerschellen dieser Trümmertruppe das beste für Angler wäre):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der LSFV-Niedersachsen hat Anträge zur Hauptversammlung des (VDSF)DAFV im November eingebracht und die zu Grunde liegenden Dokumente öffentlich gemacht.
> Siehe: *lsfv-nds.de*
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331
> 
> ...



Unkomplizierter geht halt nicht, einfacher darstellen ist nicht bei der Menge an Chaos, das die Verbandler anrichten.,...


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> OK, Du hast es ja so gewollt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Böse, böse, mein Lieber. 17.05 ist aber noch nicht Tröpfchen-Zeit bei mir... und war es auch gestern nicht.

Ich akzeptiere Deine Kommentare, aber ich teile sie nur höchst bedingt. Wenn jetzt kein Misstrauensantrag gestellt worden wäre, hätten wir dieses "Versäumnis" Herrn Klasing vorgeworfen?

Meiner Meinung nach sollte auch ein LV, das bereits seinen Austritt erklärt hat, nicht mehr in die Gestaltung des LV in Fragen einwirken, die über die verbleibende Dauer der Mitgliedschaft hinauswirken. Das ist möglicherweise eine Stilfrage, denn formal besteht natürlich das Recht dazu.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Menno. Kann man euch denn nicht mal eine Woche allein lassen, ohne dass es im BV neu knallt? :m
> Da ich mit Tapatalk auf dem Handy nur ungern viel schreibe, ganz kurz: Die neueste Initiative von Herrn Klasing ist der sauberste Weg, die Ungereimtheiten weiter öffentlich zu machen. Wir bewegen uns immer mehr auf das Ultimatum zu, entweder endlich alles lückenlos aufzuklären oder die Angelegenheit in die juristische Betrachtung der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft zu leiten. Gleichzeitig müssen die anderen LV Butter bei die Fische geben und sich in dieser Angelegenheit klar positionieren.
> Ich denke mal, dass das diesmal nicht so ohne weiteres an den Delegierten und Vereinen vorbei gemauschelt werden kann wie bei der Fusion.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk



Nur zur Klarstellung: Ich kritisiere überhaupt nicht, dass Herr Klasing kritisiert. Im Gegenteil, da darf durchaus noch mehr kommen. Ich halte nur die gewählte Form des Misstrauensantrag nicht für geeignet, tatsächlich zu Aufklärung und besserer Verbandspolitik beizutragen. Die Abstimmung wird zeigen, wer am Ende Recht behält.

Wenn es darum geht, die Struktur des DAFV zu schwächen und dabei jedes Mittel recht ist, braucht man darüber nicht zu diskutieren, denn dann muss der Antrag willkommen sein. Das ist aber nicht mein Ansatz. Und daher meine Kritik an dem gewählten Mittel.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Böse, böse, mein Lieber. 17.05 ist aber noch nicht Tröpfchen-Zeit bei mir... und war es auch gestern nicht.
> 
> Hab ich auch nicht wirklich angenommen.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine Frage der Sichtweise. Die Kündigung muss ja nicht zwingend bedeuten, dass den Niedersachsen nichts mehr an einem Bundesverband liegt. Ich denke auch dort ist man sich bewusst, dass wir einen gesunden und starken Bundesverband brauchen. In so fern sehe ich die Kündigung als vorsorgliche Maßnahme um den eigenen Verband vor wirtschaftlichen Nachteilen zu bewahren für den Fall, dass eine Änderung nicht herbeigeführt werden kann. Ein kluger Schritt, denn die Vergangenheit zeigt uns, dass es bisher nicht möglich war Veränderungen herbeizuführen.
Und selbstverständlich bleibt davon das Recht unbenommen, sich für eben solche Änderungen einzustetzen und mit allen legalen Mittel anzustreben, aus dieser Chaostruppe einen ordentlichen Verband zu generieren. 
Sollte dies nicht gelingen, bleibt die Kündigung halt bestehen. 
Man muss das Vorgehen von Herrn Klasing wohl eher als letzte Bemühung verstehen, das Bundesverbandsschiff auf Kurs zu bringen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wenn es darum geht, die Struktur des DAFV zu schwächen und dabei jedes Mittel recht ist, braucht man darüber nicht zu diskutieren, denn dann muss der Antrag willkommen sein. Das ist aber nicht mein Ansatz. Und daher meine Kritik an dem gewählten Mittel.



Was soll denn in einem Verband, der weder Finanzen, Angelpolitische Richtlinien oder Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für den Angelsport macht, an Struktur vorhanden sein? Und was soll man da noch schwächen können?

Vielleicht muss man sich auch einfach mal eingestehen, dass der Verband am Boden liegt. Nur Aspirin hilft nichtmehr. Hier sind schon Wiederbelebungsversuche nötig.

Sieht man ja, wohin das ständige abwarten, ducken und "hinter verschlossenen Türen regeln" geführt hat.

Entweder es passiert nun wirklich was, oder der ganze Verband kann abgewickelt werden, da unfähig wie untätig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Man kann a auch tote Pferde reiten, wenn man nicht vorwärtskommen will.

Sondern nur ein bisschen "hoppe, hoppe  Reiter" spielen....

Wie eben leider wohl anscheinend die Mehrheit der Landesverbände, deren Delegierte und Funktionäre bisher auch alles kritiklos abgenickt hatten (ausser 1 LV, der ja bekannt sein dürfte)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Es hat sich übrigens inzwischen  rausgestellt, dass bei vielen Landesverbänden das Delegiertenmaterial, nicht (teilweise bis heute) bzw. nicht fristgerecht angekommen ist, weder postalisch noch per Mail...

Unabhängig von allem anderen rund um die HV, kann damit jeder LV (insbesondere davon betroffene LV natürlich, grundsätzlich aber alle) Beschlüsse der Sitzung kippen, weil nicht ordnungsgemäß einberufen..


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frage der Sichtweise. Die Kündigung muss ja nicht zwingend bedeuten, dass den Niedersachsen nichts mehr an einem Bundesverband liegt. Ich denke auch dort ist man sich bewusst, dass wir einen gesunden und starken Bundesverband brauchen. In so fern sehe ich die Kündigung als vorsorgliche Maßnahme um den eigenen Verband vor wirtschaftlichen Nachteilen zu bewahren für den Fall, dass eine Änderung nicht herbeigeführt werden kann. Ein kluger Schritt, denn die Vergangenheit zeigt uns, dass es bisher nicht möglich war Veränderungen herbeizuführen.
> Und selbstverständlich bleibt davon das Recht unbenommen, sich für eben solche Änderungen einzustetzen und mit allen legalen Mittel anzustreben, aus dieser Chaostruppe einen ordentlichen Verband zu generieren.
> Sollte dies nicht gelingen, bleibt die Kündigung halt bestehen.
> Man muss das Vorgehen von Herrn Klasing wohl eher als letzte Bemühung verstehen, das Bundesverbandsschiff auf Kurs zu bringen.



Ja klar, eine Frage der Sichtweise. Und mein eigentliches Problem bei der Wahl der Waffen liegt auch eher an einer Kündigung als Druckmittel, wenn einem der Bundesverband doch am Herzen liegt, wie Du schreibst und ich unterstelle. So gesehen ist der Misstrauensantrag ja fast harmlos ;-) Aber - und das geht nicht nur an die Adresse Niedersachsens - aus meiner Sicht ist die Kündigung kein legitimes Mittel, um politische Ziele zu erreichen. Naürlich kann man sagen, mir passt es hier grundsätzlich nicht mehr. Aber wenn diese Entscheidung getroffen ist, dann darf ich nicht nur den Verbleibenden den Entzug meiner Beitragsmittel einschenken, sondern ich muss auch mit der Konsequenz leben, nicht mehr mitgestalten zu können. Das eine geht mit dem anderen daher. (Hintergrund: Die Bayern haben zu meiner aktiven Zeit öfter mit Austritt gedroht und zwar regelmäßig aus kleinteiligsten Anlässen - und das ist mir damals schon mächtig auf die Nerven gegangen, auch weil es höllisch viel unnötige Arbeit macht.)

Ich finde allerdings Deine Darstellung der vermeintlichen Motivationslage in Hannover gut. Ich unterstelle Herrn Klasing in der Sache beste Absichten und viel Engagement.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es hat sich übrigens inzwischen  rausgestellt, dass bei vielen Landesverbänden das Delegiertenmaterial, nicht (teilweise bis heute) bzw. nicht fristgerecht angekommen ist, weder postalisch noch per Mail...
> 
> Unabhängig von allem anderen rund um die HV, kann damit jeder LV (insbesondere davon betroffene LV natürlich, grundsätzlich aber alle) Beschlüsse der Sitzung kippen, weil nicht ordnungsgemäß einberufen..



Wenn die Frist tatsächlich nicht eingehalten wurde, dann ist das - mit den von Dir dargestellten Folgen - natürlich einer jener Schnitzer, die man in der aktuellen Situation nicht sehen will. Schließlich geht es ja darum, dass die LV ausreichend Zeit zur eigenen Willensbildung bekommen und diese zu verkürzen ist das Präsidium nicht berechtigt. Wäre das Präsidium angetreten mit Signalen, mehr innerverbandliche Demokratie schaffen zu wollen, könnte man den Lapsus eher verzeihen. Da bisher nicht viel geschehen ist, um die Transparenz innerhalb des DAFV zu erhöhen und auch die hochherrschaftliche Art der Logo-Änderung keinerlei Anflug von Demokratieverständnis erkennen ließ, reiht sich die Fristversäumnis ein in etwas, was man einen durch und durch verkorksten Start nennen kann. 
Erklären kann ich es mir nicht wirklich. Die beiden Geschäftsstellen arbeiten seit Jahren sehr profihaft. Sollte innerhalb des Präsidiums so viel Uneinigkeit herrschen, dass die Unterlagen nicht rechtzeitig freigegeben werden konnten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> reiht sich die Fristversäumnis ein in etwas, was man einen durch und durch verkorksten Start nennen kann.


Der verkorkste Start war schon das, was die Delegierten und Funktionäre der LV bei den Verhandlungen zur (Kon)Fusion gezeigt hatten - der Geburtsfehler sozusagen.

Keine Ziele und Leitlinien
Keine Finanzen
Keine Information oder Diskussion bei von LV gestellten Fragen
Keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit

Und das alles wurde blind abgenickt..........

Da Hirn nicht plötzlich vom Himmel zu fallen pflegt, wage ich die Voraussage, dass auch bei dieser HV die Delegierten und Funktionäre der LV alles wieder blind mehrheitlich abnicken werden, was dieses Trümmertruppenpräsidium vorlegen wird..

Das ist kein "verkorkster Start" des (VDSF)DAFV, sondern die schlichte Fortführung bisheriger Unzulänglichkeiten in BV und LV, welche ja erst zu dieser Situation führten....

Den Geschäftsstellen mache ich keinen Vorwurf.

Da vom Präsidium bis dato nichts stattgefunden hat, um diese zusammen zu führen, die Leute da eigentlich nicht wissen was wer darf oder auch nicht, findet da nur Dienst nach Vorschrift statt - kann man keinem da verdenken, wenngleich es natürlich nicht zielführend ist und auch nur einmal mehr die Unfähigkeit von Präsidentin und Präsidium zur Verbandsführung zeigt.

Lassen wir uns überraschen von Verbandsausschusssitzung und Hauptversammlung.

Die Infos werden wir wieder zugänglich machen..


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist kein "verkorkster Start" des (VDSF)DAFV, sondern die schlichte Fortführung bisheriger Unzulänglichkeiten in BV und LV, welche ja erst zu dieser Situation führten....



Der Streit, wieviel Kontinuität und wieviel Erfahrungslosigkeit für die jetzige Lage ursächlich sind, ist müßig. Beides ist der Fall. Die Präsidentin ist neu, das Präsidium besteht jedenfalls in seinen Schwergewichten aus den "alten Garden", von denen auch kein Aufbruch erwartet werden kann. Da hier aber die Kritik an der Person der Präsidentin festgemacht wurde, habe ich auch den Start-Aspekt betont. Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob sie sich nicht traut, neue Wege zu gehen, Vorgefundenes am liebsten fortsetzt oder den Einflüsterungen von Gestrigen, die in den Kulissen nur scheinbar verschwunden sind, erliegt.

Richtig ist, dass die Strukturen des DAFV im Wesentlichen jenen des alten VDSF entsprechen, die wesentlichen Schwergewichte im Präsidium auch. So gesehen ist es kein neuer Verband und auch schon gar kein Generationenwechsel. Darin sind wir uns einig (Zitat: "(VDSF)DAFV" - oder wie Du das immer machst). Die Chance der Fusion, einen Neuanfang zu machen, ist gründlich vertan, die Präsidiumsmitglieder sind die Erben der Scherben und die Verursacher der Geburtsfehler und des Finanzdesasters reiben sich freudig erregt die Hände, weil sie für den Kehraus nicht mehr antreten müssen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Und mein eigentliches Problem bei der Wahl der Waffen liegt auch eher an einer Kündigung als Druckmittel, wenn einem der Bundesverband doch am Herzen liegt, wie Du schreibst und ich unterstelle. So gesehen ist der Misstrauensantrag ja fast harmlos ;-) Aber - und das geht nicht nur an die Adresse Niedersachsens - aus meiner Sicht ist die Kündigung kein legitimes Mittel, um politische Ziele zu erreichen.



Jein. Ich gebe Dir Recht, wenn eine Kündigung erpresserischen Charakter hat. Nach dem Motto: "Entweder ihr tut was wir wollen, oder wir sind weg".  
Hier geht es jedoch in erster Linie nicht darum, eine bestimmte Ausrichtung zu erzwingen, sondern darum, dass man - zu Recht -  die Gefahr eines kompletten wirtschaftlichen Scheiterns sieht. Und da stünde dann der Niedersächsische Verband mit einer enormen Menge Geld voll mit im Risiko. Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass die Verbände, die keine fristgerechte Kündigung abgegeben haben, mehr als fahrlässig mit den Geldern ihrer Mitglieder umgehen. 

Niedersachsen könnte es sich m.M. nach durch kündigen und stillhalten sehr viel einfacher machen. Dass man dennoch den Versuch unternimmt, die Notbremse zu ziehen und zu retten was vielleicht noch zu retten ist, sollte entsprechend gewürdigt werden.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jein. Ich gebe Dir Recht, wenn eine Kündigung erpresserischen Charakter hat. Nach dem Motto: "Entweder ihr tut was wir wollen, oder wir sind weg".
> Hier geht es jedoch in erster Linie nicht darum, eine bestimmte Ausrichtung zu erzwingen, sondern darum, dass man - zu Recht -  die Gefahr eines kompletten wirtschaftlichen Scheiterns sieht. Und da stünde dann der Niedersächsische Verband mit einer enormen Menge Geld voll mit im Risiko. Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass die Verbände, die keine fristgerechte Kündigung abgegeben haben, mehr als fahrlässig mit den Geldern ihrer Mitglieder umgehen.
> 
> Niedersachsen könnte es sich m.M. nach durch kündigen und stillhalten sehr viel einfacher machen. Dass man dennoch den Versuch unternimmt, die Notbremse zu ziehen und zu retten was vielleicht noch zu retten ist, sollte entsprechend gewürdigt werden.



Man kann über die Wahl der Mittel sicher streiten und für eine abschließende Bewertung bräuchte es sicher auch noch der Kenntnis näherer Umstände. Das Anliegen Niedersachsens ist ja durchaus berechtigt. Ich freue mich, dass Du mir an dem Punkt "erpresserischer Charakter" von Kündigungen zustimmst. (Da wird dann die Waffenungleichheit von großen und kleinen Landesverbänden besonders deutlich, die ja ohnehin schon beim Delegiertenschlüssel im Hintertreffen sind.)

Den Misstrauensantrag als "Notbremse" zu sehen, fällt mir allerdings doch etwas schwer. Ich habe durch Deine Ausführungen mehr über das Anliegen Niedersachsens erfahren als durch die Lektüre des Antrages. 

Aber egal. Antrag ist das eine, wie damit umgegangen wird, das andere. Von meiner Seite aus müssen wir dieses Unterthema auch nicht weiter vertiefen. Warum sollte es Frau Happach-Kasan in ihrer Funktion anders gehen als anderen Funktionären in der Angelfischerei. Der Job ist und bleibt spassarm und fordert ein Maximum an Frustrationstoleranz.

Vielleicht möchte sich ja jemand als Nachfolger ins Gespräch bringen, hm? Vorschläge?


----------



## Werner1 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der Job ist und bleibt spassarm und fordert ein Maximum an Frustrationstoleranz.
> 
> Vielleicht möchte sich ja jemand als Nachfolger ins Gespräch bringen, hm? Vorschläge?


 

darüber musste ich gerade schmunzeln. Kritik ist das eine, selber machen das andere....


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe durch Deine Ausführungen mehr über das Anliegen Niedersachsens erfahren als durch die Lektüre des Antrages.



Bitte mißverstehe meine Zeilen nicht. Ich interpretiere lediglich subjektiv die Handlungen des niedersächsischen Verbandes davon ausgehend, dass man dort tatsächlich etwas Gutes erreichen will. Ob ich Recht habe, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wenn die Frist tatsächlich nicht eingehalten wurde, dann ist das - mit den von Dir dargestellten Folgen - natürlich einer jener Schnitzer, die man in der aktuellen Situation nicht sehen will. Schließlich geht es ja darum, dass die LV ausreichend Zeit zur eigenen Willensbildung bekommen und diese zu verkürzen ist das Präsidium nicht berechtigt.


Nicht nur bei einem LV, bei mehreren LV kam weder postalisch noch per Mail das Material fristgemäß an, von einem LV weiss ich, dass der bis heute das Material nicht offiziell erhalten hat (ich hab das den armen Kerls da natürlich weitergeleitet...)....

Ich hoffe ja, dass einer diese Karte nicht ordnungsgemäßer Einladung zieht, um die Versammlung platzen zu lassen.

Dass sie nochmal eine einberufen müssen..

Dann kann das glorreiche Präsidium ja zeigen, ob sie in der Lage sind, eine Versammlung laut Satzung und Geschäftsordnung gültig einzuberufen - woran ja seit der VA-Sitzung selbst bei bisher der (Kon)Fusion wohlwollend gegenüberstehenden Teilnehmern gezweifelt wird...

Auch ich finde es schade, dass der Misstrauensantrag nur gegen die Präsidentin geht - wer von der Trümmertruppe da oben taugt denn wirklich was?

Man hört nix, sieht  nix (und nicht nur wir erfahren ja nix, auch die Mitglieder ja nicht, wie man daran sieht, wie die Präsidentin und das Präsidium sich weigern Fragen der Mitglieder zu beantworten seit dem 04.09. schon)), es fehlt jede inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung, finanziell ist der Verband kurz vorm Platzen und die Präsidiumsmitglieder schlucken alles und schlagen keinen Alarm...

So wie sie es eben aus den Altabnickerverbänden VDSF und DAV gewohnt waren.....

Mauscheln, tarnen, tricksen, verschweigen, vernebeln....

Mal sehen, wie viele noch bis zur HV aufwachen werden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

PS:


> Mal sehen, wie viele noch bis zur HV aufwachen werden...


Ich wette, es werden nicht all zu viele sein................


----------



## kati48268 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Als ich heute abend spät aus dem Büro heim fuhr (Überstunden), brannte im auf dem Heimweg liegenden Verbandsbüro noch Licht (auch Überstunden?)


----------



## sonstwer (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hi!

Eigentlich braucht ja niemand gespannt oder neugierig auf die HV zu sein.

Diese ist schließlich wegen grober, nicht heilbarer Formfehler in keiner Weise Beschlußfähig.

Selbst das herbeiführen irgendwelcher Beschlüsse bei dem "SitIn" ist schon wieder ein Satzungsverstoß, denn unter TOP1 muß erst mal die Beschlußfähigkeit der Versammlung festgestellt und zu Protokoll gegeben werden.

Sollte sich dann im Protokoll finden, daß die Versammlung sich für Beschlußfähig erklärt hat, dann stehen alle Türen offen für öffentliche Sanktionen nach dem BGB.

Da wäre ich dann aber mal sehr gespannt drauf!

LG,
frank


----------



## Brotfisch (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich würde einfach die Sitzung abwarten. Zunächst einmal müsste sich ja wenigstens ein Delegierter auf die Beschlussunfähigkeit berufen. Ob das passiert, ist unsicher. In der Folge würde es zwei, drei Monate später eine neue JHV geben. Mit ein wenig mehr Zoff und deutlich weniger Sacharbeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Die Trümmertruppe ist ja nicht mal in der Lage, vorliegende Anträge in die Tagesordnung einzuarbeiten.

Bei der Einladung zur Verbandsauschusssitzung fehlt der Antrag vom LSFV-NDS zu PETA....

Wer immer noch nicht begreift, dass die da oben im Präsidium ALLE weg gehören, der hat  nun wirklich den Schuss nicht gehört.

Auch im Hinblick auf das "sündenbockmäßige" Feuern des Vizes für Finanzen, Bauersfeld:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4003987#post4003987

Trümmertruppe. 
Dilettanten.
Anglerschädlinge..
*
WEG DAMIT!!!
ALLE!!!!*


----------



## Brotfisch (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ruhig, Brauner!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Is doch wahr....................


----------



## Marrec83 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Als ich heute abend spät aus dem Büro heim fuhr (Überstunden), brannte im auf dem Heimweg liegenden Verbandsbüro noch Licht (auch Überstunden?)


 
Ne Putzfrau war zu Gange:g


----------



## Ossipeter (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

:vik: Der war gut!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, hat übrigens für die Verbandsauschusssitzung mit all den wichtigen Themen (Finanzen, Abwahl Bauersfeld, Misstrauensantrag H-K, Peta etc.) gerade mal zweieinhalb Stunden angesetzt - nochmal ne halbe Stunde weniger als für die Mitgliederversammlung...

Realitätsverlust?
Absicht??
xxxxx??


----------



## Ossipeter (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ne halbe Stunde weniger "Schmerzen"? Nicht zu fassen! Diesmal geht's wahrscheinlich um eine vorzeitige Beendigung der Veranstaltung!


----------



## mathei (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Die Zeit reicht völlig aus.
Thema 1. Redezeit 10 Min. , dann bitte abnicken ( kennen alle )
u.s.w. u.s.w
Am Ende ist noch Zeit für ein Frischbier vom Fass.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hallo, hatte zur Zeit wenig Möglichkeiten,  das Thema zu Verfolgen - aber wie stehts mit dem Misstrauensantrag der Niedersachsen (?)? Ist der zur TO zugelassen worden (Frist- und Form?) Wie stehen die Aussichten auf Erfolg? Oder ist das der falsche Strohhalm an den ich mich klammer?

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Klar, frist- und formgerecht..

Chancen (auf Vernunft)??

Gleich null in meinen Augen..

Die Delegierten und Funktionäre der Landesverbände haben bis jetzt mehrheitlich doch jeden anderen Dreck zur (Kon)Fusion auch abgenickt, obwohl Fakten dagegen genug auf dem Tisch lagen.

Beim VDSF haben sie im Februar ja selbst die Diskussion über Finanzen verhindert...

Hirn und Rückgrat fällt nicht einfach vom Himmel........

Also werden die Abnickerdelegierten und -funktionäre aus den Landesverbänden Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium bestätigen und jeden Scheixx abnicken, der von denen vorgelegt werden wird..

Wie bisher auch immer in VDSF und DAV........


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Also muss man weiter auf die Pleite hoffen?

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

ja.......


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Keine Überraschung in der geheimen Abstimmung möglich?

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Bei den Abnickern?
Kaum.....
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.......


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

... Na toll. Meine ganze Euphorie wieder futsch.

Danke trotzdem für die Updates.


----------



## kati48268 (4. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also werden die Abnickerdelegierten und -funktionäre aus den Landesverbänden Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium bestätigen und jeden Scheixx abnicken, der von denen vorgelegt werden wird..


Deine Insiderquellen lassen nix durchblicken, dass da evtl. doch jemand der Vernunft erliegen könnte, die Zeichen der Zeit erkennt, den Wendehals macht, wie eine Ratte das sinkende Schiff noch rechtzeitig verlässt,... #t


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Bei einer geheimen Abstimmung würd ja nicht mal viel Mut dazu gehören...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Nochmal Jungs, so leid es mir ja auch tut:
Hirn und Rückgrat fällt halt nicht vom Himmel........


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Aber ich würds uns so sehr gönnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Dazu müssten sie jetzt das machen, was sie versäumt haben vor der Fusion:
Präsidium abwählen, für 2014 alle Ausgaben einstampfen, mehrere VA-Sitzungen um Ziele, den Weg dahin, Personal, Finanzierung, entsprechende Satzungsänderung zu beschliessen und umsetzen..

Das dann breit in den LV, diese in den Vereinen, diskutieren und abstimmen lassen - den Regeln von mehr Information, Demokratie und Mitnahme folgend..

Da sie damit ihre Fehler und Unfähigkeit - begangen über Jahre im (Kon)Fusionsprozess - zugeben würden, schätze ich die Chance auf einen vernünftigen Verband für Angler nach wie gering ein.

Gönnen würd ichs den Anglern natürlich auch................


----------



## Honeyball (5. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Was soll's?
Da dieser Verband nicht nur passiv zusieht sondern aktiv dazu beiträgt, dass das Angeln in Deutschland komplett den Bach runtergeht, sägen sie ohnehin an dem Ast, auf dem sie sitzen und werden irgendwann allesamt auf den dicken Allerwertesten krachen. Dann gibt's noch einmal ein Donnern vom Aufschlag hohler Birnen, und wenn das verhallt ist das Schweigen der Lämmer. :m


----------



## smithie (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das dann breit in den LV, diese in den Vereinen, diskutieren und abstimmen lassen - den Regeln von mehr Information, Demokratie und Mitnahme folgend...


Das ist überhaupt nicht gewünscht. Dazu gibt es doch ein Delegiertensystem, damit eben nicht jeder "Mist" ;-) in den Vereinen diskutiert wird.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Stimmt, den Regeln der Demokratie folgend ...


----------



## pro-release (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Was soll's?
> Da dieser Verband nicht nur passiv zusieht sondern aktiv dazu beiträgt, dass das Angeln in Deutschland komplett den Bach runtergeht, sägen sie ohnehin an dem Ast, auf dem sie sitzen und werden irgendwann allesamt auf den dicken Allerwertesten krachen. Dann gibt's noch einmal ein Donnern vom Aufschlag hohler Birnen, und wenn das verhallt ist das Schweigen der Lämmer. :m



Immer diese Schwarzmalerei... Um was wetten wir das das nicht passiert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



pro-release schrieb:


> Um was wetten wir das das nicht passiert?



Ich geb Dir recht diesmal - die Abnicker aus den Landesverbänden, die das angeleiert haben ohne Inhalte und Finanzierung zu klären, die damit zufrieden sind, dass ausser dem Logo in einem Jahr nix zu Stande kam, dass Einladungen zur HV nicht ordnungsgemäß waren, dass der Finanzvize geschasst wird, um vom Misstrauensantrag gegen die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, abzulenken, dass Anfragen von LVs trotz schriftlicher und telefonischer Nachfrage auf den Geschäftsstellen von der Präsidentin nicht beantwortet werden, dass man sich weigert Inhalte auch nur zu diskutieren (weder auf HV noch VA sind die Leitlinien Tagesordnungspunkt), dass man falsche Zahlen (Einnahmen) und komplett irre Ausgaben (Haushaltsplan 2014) mit Kürzungen in allen Bereichen ausser Casting vorstellt - diese Abnicker der Delegierten und Funktionäre aus den LV, die das alles gewählt haben trotz x-facher Warnungen (nicht von uns, von Mitgliedern), die werden natürlich auch weiter alles abnicken - und wie die EX-DAV-LV auch Kohle zuschiessen, um die Trümmertruppe weiter zu finanzieren.. 

Und solange die noch ein paar Angler finden, die das alles letzten Endes finanzieren, solange wird sich nichts ändern......


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und komplett irre Ausgaben (Haushaltsplan 2014) mit Kürzungen in allen Bereichen ausser Casting vorstellt - ....


 

Hier solltest Du noch einmal prüfen, ob das wirklich Kürzungen sind, oder geringere Ausgaben, die durch geringere Mitgliedszahlen zu Stande kommen, weil die Kopfgebunden sind. Hatte ich aber auch an andere Stelle schon in Frage gestellt....


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Könntest recht haben, dass es nicht passiert und hohle Birnen nicht donnern. :m

Ansonsten halte ich es nicht für unwahrscheinlich, dass bei weiterer Bewegungs- und Reaktionslosigkeit der verantwortlichen Verbände es über kurz oder lang Gerichtsurteile gegen Angler geben wird, die unter Berufung auf das TierSchG zu weitreichenden das Angeln einschränkenden Konsequenzen führen werden.
Ob das jetzt Schwarzmalerei oder einfach nur das Ergebnis logischer Schlussfolgerungen aus sich abzeichnenden Tendenzen ist, mag jeder für sich selbst beurteilen.|rolleyes

Vor einem Jahr haben es auch sehr viele hier als übertriebene Schwarzmalerei angesehen, als wir behauptet haben, der neue (Kon-)Fusionsverband würde aufgrund der ungenügenden Planung und der Unwägbarkeiten und Risiken aus bereits feststellbaren Finanzproblemen über einen längeren Zeitraum organisatorisch handlungsunfähig, finanziell extrem kritisch und bundesangelpolitisch wirkungslos da stehen.|rolleyes
Wenn ich das mit der aktuellen Ist-Situation des DAFV vergleiche, haben wir da eher noch viel zu rosa statt schwarz gemalt.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Hier solltest Du noch einmal prüfen, ob das wirklich Kürzungen sind, oder geringere Ausgaben, die durch geringere Mitgliedszahlen zu Stande kommen, weil die Kopfgebunden sind...



Die Zahlen liegen vor, auch Deinem LV..

Bilanzen beider Verbände seit 2010, an Hand derer man auch den finanziellen Niedergang leicht nachvollziehen kann.

Es sind aktuell laut HP 2014 klare Kürzungen, die weit über die gesunkenen Mitgliederzahlen hinausgehen (die zudem noch nicht mal alle erfasst wurden bei Einnahmen)..

Einfach das Material rausgeben lassen (oder auf der Seite des LSFV-NDS gucken), nachlesen und nachrechnen...

Oder eben weiter alles einfach glauben und abnicken und gut heissen, was von denen da oben kommt...

Jeder, wie er will.........


PS:
Wenn die Trümmertruppe in einer Bettelmail wegen 13.000 Euro/Jahr die LV anschreiben müssen, dass bisherige Leistungen (kostenlose Zusendung der AFZ an die Vereine) nicht mehr finanzierbar sind trotz weniger Mitglieder (= weniger Ausgaben, weil weniger Vereine), dann ist das nicht nur eine verdeckte Beitragserhöhung, sondern ein Offenbarungseid und zeígt, wie  elend das aussieht..............

Genauso, wie wenn Frau Dr. jetzt den Finanzvize feuert, dem sie monatelang tatenlos zugesehen hat, wie nichts gemacht wurde (laut ihrem Schreiben hat er ja nicht mal den Haushalt 2013 hingekriegt, was ja das erste gewesen wäre, was zu machen war)..

Und dass neben diesem finanziellen Desaster nicht nur nicht aktiv gegen Anglerfeinde gekämpft wird, sondern nicht mal inhaltliche Punkte wie Leitlinien auf der HV und dem VA diskutiert werden sollen, wem das noch nicht reicht um zu begreifen, dass diese Trümmertruppe und alle sie stützenden Abnickerdelegierten und Funktionäre aus den LV weg gehören, dem ist nicht zu helfen und der wird dann mit denen ja wohl auch glücklich werden. 

Sonst hätte man ja als Delegierter und Funktionär einen vernünftigen Fusionsvertrag gemacht, zuerst mal Inhalte und Finanzen geklärt, vernünftige Leute ins Präsidium gewählt, de auch willens und in der Lage sind, für Angler Lobbyarbeit zu machen - oder als zahlender organisierter Angelfischer eben bessere Delegierte und Funktionäre gewählt.........

Nun kriegen die halt genau das was sie immer wollten..

Passt doch...........


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es sind aktuell laut HP 2014 klare Kürzungen, die weit über die gesunkenen Mitgliederzahlen hinausgehen (die zudem noch nicht mal alle erfasst wurden bei Einnahmen)..
> 
> ........


 
In einigen Bereichen sind es Kürzungen, bei den Bereichen Versicherungen und Verbandsbeiträge an andere Organisationen sind es aber einfach nur geringere Kosten aufgrund der Kopfzahlen und da komme ich zumindest auf andere Ergebnisse als Du.

Du hast sicher mit einigen Dingen Recht, pauschalisierst aber einfach zu viel.



> Einfach das Material rausgeben lassen (oder auf der Seite des LSFV-NDS gucken), nachlesen und nachrechnen...


 
Ich habe die schon längst, keine Sorge und habe gelesen und gerechnet.

Und da es nur ein Haushaltsvoranschlag ist, fällt das endgültige Urteil darüber erst in der Versammlung, wenn darüber abgestimmt wird.


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

@Dorschgreifer:
Beantwortet sich diese Frage nicht schon allein durch die Diskrepanz zwischen den zu Grunde gelegten angenommenen wahrscheinlichen Mitgliedszahlen für 2014 und der tatsächlichen Differenz zwischen jetzigem Stand und Mitgliederanzahl der Verbände mit gültiger Kündigung?

Deine Theorie ist leider nicht ansatzweise haltbar, wenn man die Bilanzen und die dort aufgeführten nackten Zahlen liest und versteht. Das haben wir (übrigens genau wie die Wirtschaftsprüfer vor der Fusion) ja schon mehrfach unter Hinzuziehung von Bilanzexperten dar- und offengelegt.

Solange in den LV und bei deren Delegierten keine Bereitschaft zu erkennen ist, den Tatsachen und den sich daraus ergebenden Konsequenzen ins Auge zu sehen, sondern statt dessen weiter versucht wird, diese zu ignorieren oder schön zu färben, sehe ich keine Chance, diesen Karren aus dem Dreck zu ziehen. Würdet z.B. ihr in Schleswig-Holstein oder ein anderer der Fusionsförderverbände endlich mal anfangen, euch selbst und euren von euch so sehr herbeigepfuschten Bundesverband kritischer zu hinterfragen, bestünde ja wenigstens der Ansatz zur Möglichkeit, Änderungen und Verbesserungen herbei führen zu wollen.
In nicht mehr ganz acht Wochen sind aber die letzten und einzigen Kritiker in euren (BV-)Reihen auch nicht mehr dabei, und ohne deren Intervention ist jeder bisher erlebten Form des Dilettantismus der Weg nicht nur geebnet sondern geradezu mit Rosen gebettet.

Eigentlich bleibt allen Kritikern nur die Hoffnung auf eine möglichst schnelle Insolvenz des DAFV, um dann mit den richtigen Köpfen und der richtigen Einstellung zum Angeln als anerkannte Freizeitbeschäftigung nach Abraum des Trümmerhaufens ein neues tragfähiges Bauwerk entstehen zu lassen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Manchmal hab ich den Eindruck, dass man sich mit offensichtlich unhaltbaren Zuständen zufrieden gibt, weil ein Eingestehen der Wahrheit einem Eingeständnis der eigenen Fehleinschätzungen darstellen würde - und dadurch eigene Pfründe gefährdet werden könnten ...


----------



## uwe2855 (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Upps, Bewegung auf der Startseite des DAFV.
Man hat in den letzten Wochen an dem Fisch des Jahres 2014 hart gearbeitet.

Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Da werden die auch nix weiter getan haben..
Ist ja auch das Bundesamt für Naturschutz und die Ösis beteiligt - da werden die vom (VDSF)DAFV das nur veröffentlicht, aber nix konkret mitgearbeitet haben.
:q:q:q

Davon ab hat das nix mit der HV zu tun, Thema hier....


----------



## smithie (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einfach das Material rausgeben lassen (oder auf der Seite des LSFV-NDS gucken), nachlesen und nachrechnen...


Gibt's eigentlich einen wie auch immer gearteten Anspruch auf die Unterlagen?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



smithie schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich einen wie auch immer gearteten Anspruch auf die Unterlagen?


 
Die Landesverbände haben den Anspruch diese zu bekommen.

Die normalen organisierten einzelnen Angler müssen sich das dann von denen holen oder es dort einsehen.


----------



## pro-release (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Könntest recht haben, dass es nicht passiert und hohle Birnen nicht donnern. :m
> 
> Ansonsten halte ich es nicht für unwahrscheinlich, dass bei weiterer Bewegungs- und Reaktionslosigkeit der verantwortlichen Verbände es über kurz oder lang Gerichtsurteile gegen Angler geben wird, die unter Berufung auf das TierSchG zu weitreichenden das Angeln einschränkenden Konsequenzen führen werden.
> Ob das jetzt Schwarzmalerei oder einfach nur das Ergebnis logischer Schlussfolgerungen aus sich abzeichnenden Tendenzen ist, mag jeder für sich selbst beurteilen.|rolleyes
> ...




Ich sehe eben diesen Zusammenhang nicht. Was haben die klammen Finanzen damit zu tun, das es eurer Meinung nach das Angeln mit diesem Verband keine Zukunft hat, bzw. nicht mehr existent sein wird?
Das Grab wird geschaufelt  wenn man wieder Wettkampffischen einführt und den Status anerkannter Naturschutzverband damit aufgibt, was damit einher gehen würde. Da schauen gewisse Verbände ganz genau hin in welche Richtung sich der DAFV entwickelt.

Nehmen wir das Beispiel PETA:

Natürlich kann man dem DAFV Tatenlosigkeit in Bezug auf PETA vorwerfen. Aber sollte man diesen verbohrten Menschen tatsächlich eine Plattform geben, das ist doch genau das was angestrebt wird. Dann wäre man mit ähnlichen Vorwürfen aus der eigenen Reihe konfrontiert, die kommen wenn wieder eine Klage angestrebt wird. "Aus der Vergangenheit nichts gelernt!?" "Haben doch gesehn das das nichts bringt, jetzt wird wieder "unser" Geld für ne sinnlose Klage verschleudert." usw.

Man kann es eben nicht jedem Recht machen, und dem Anglerboard schon gar nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



pro-release schrieb:


> "Aus der Vergangenheit nichts gelernt!?"


Das Einzige war die Verhandlung wg. "Angler sind Mörder"....

Dass der VDSF schon immer Schwierigkeiten mit Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit hatte, und daher solchen Unfug startete, ist ja nun nix Neues.

Das hatte und hat aber rein gar nichts mit Angeln, Tierschutz, Wettangeln o. ä. zu tun:
Da hatte sich der VDSF ja noch nie engagiert, etwas FÜR Angler zu erreichen, keine Verhandlung, keine Lobbyarbeit etc...

Wer diesem Weg weiter folgen will, den Du vorschlägst, dem empfehle ich den Eintritt in BUND, NABU oder PETA - aber die sollen gefälligst Angler in Ruhe lassen......

Dass der (VDSF)DAFV dieser elenden, alten VDSF-Tradition weiter folgen will und sich sogar weigert, angelpolitische Richtlinien auf der VA oder HV zu diskutieren (steht da nicht auf der Tagesordnung), das alleine zeigt schon, dass diese Trümmertruppe so anglerfeindlich wie PETA ist und nur darauf aus, den Anglern Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



pro-release schrieb:


> Ich sehe eben diesen Zusammenhang nicht. Was haben die klammen Finanzen damit zu tun, das es eurer Meinung nach das Angeln mit diesem Verband keine Zukunft hat, bzw. nicht mehr existent sein wird?
> 
> Sehr viel! Ohne finanzielle Ausstattung ist eine Interessenvertretung nicht handlungsfähig! Wie soll man Klagen führen, Gutachten erstellen, Studien bezahlen, Image-Kampagnen finanzieren können, wenn man kein Geld hat? Die billige Version (ein einfacher Briefkopf mit tollem DAFV-Logo und der Unterschrift einer abgewählten M.d.B.-Präsidentin) wird da nichts bewegen! Geld regiert die Welt!
> 
> ...


Ja, wenn sie nur mal irgendwas machen würden! Aber sie machen ja gar nichts ... bis auf Logos ...


----------



## Sharpo (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



pro-release schrieb:


> Ich sehe eben diesen Zusammenhang nicht. Was haben die klammen Finanzen damit zu tun, das es eurer Meinung nach das Angeln mit diesem Verband keine Zukunft hat, bzw. nicht mehr existent sein wird?
> Das Grab wird geschaufelt  wenn man wieder Wettkampffischen einführt und den Status anerkannter Naturschutzverband damit aufgibt, was damit einher gehen würde. Da schauen gewisse Verbände ganz genau hin in welche Richtung sich der DAFV entwickelt.
> 
> Nehmen wir das Beispiel PETA:
> ...



Also...

Wettkampffischen wird bereits in D durchgeführt. Es wurde sogar in Berlin eine WM veranstaltet.
Die Experten nennen dies jedoch Hegefischen. 
Müsste normalerweise mittlerweile jedem klar sein.

Ob der DAFV ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband ist, ist Jacke wie Hose. Nämlich EGAL!
Es gibt auf Bundes u. EU- Ebene kein Anhörungs bzw. Mitspracherecht.
Ausserdem geht sehr stark das Gerücht auf gewissen Ebenen um, dass der VDSF u. DAV die Lobbyarbeitauf Bundesebene eingestellt haben.
Dies war mit ein Grund weswegen die Fusion mal eben durchgedrückt wurde. Thema: Wasserkraftwerke 

(Dies sollte mittlerweile auch bei jedem angekommen sein.   )

Die Schlussfolgerung, das der DAFV schädlich für uns Angler ist, ist begründet durch die letzten 40 Jahre.

Selbst zu den Anzeigen von PETA ist der DAFV nicht in der Lage angemessen zu reagieren. Wie auch bei klammen Kassen?


Desweiteren gibt es Ideen die Angler aus den Naturschutzgebieten zu verdrängen. 


Ich mein, wenn Du die ganzen Threads hier mal etwas verfolgst, Nachtangelverbot....Schleppangelverbot etc.

Zu welcher Schlussfolgerung kann man dann für die nächsten ~50 Jahre kommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Und jetzt gut - hier geht's ja um die HV, da haben die genug Scheixxe am Hacken.

Zur Erinnerung:
> Keine ordnungsgemäße Einladung

> Keine fristgerechte Zusendung  des Delegiertenmaterials

> Keine Beantwortung schriftlicher Anfragen von LV-Präsis trotz schriftlicher und telefonischer Nachfrage

> Nur 3 Stunden angesetzt für eine so wichtige HV, aber unsinnige Vorträge vorher und "bunter Abend" nachher...

> Angelpolitische Richtlinien und Ziele stehen nicht mal auf der Tagesordnung

> Katastrophaler Haushaltsplan vorgelegt mit fehlerhaften Einnahmen und desaströsem Haushaltsplan

> Bettelbrief wg. AFZ, obwohl schon auf der VA beschlossen wurde, dass die so beibehalten werden soll.

> Misstrauensantrag gegen H-K

> Finanzvize Bauersfeld rausgeschmissen

> und,
und,
und......

Daher jetzt hier wieder gut mit OT, auch wenn das Verbandsleute immer wieder versuchen, so vom eigentlichen Thema abzulenken, weiteres OT wird gnaden-  und kommentarlos gelöscht...

Danke


----------



## pro-release (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ja, wenn sie nur mal irgendwas machen würden! Aber sie machen ja gar nichts ... bis auf Logos ...



Tja, und da drehen wir uns wieder im Kreis... Der DAFV macht einiges, es dringt nur nicht zum gemeinen Angler durch. Einen Auszug verschafft ein Blick in die Fischwaid, die jeder Vorstand kostenlos alle 2 Monate erhält.

Und dann beißt sich natürlich die Katze in den Schwanz. Einerseits wie Niedersachsen viele Forderungen aufstellen, auf der anderen Seite austreten und dementsprechend Gelder entziehen. Andersrum wird doch ein Schuh draus. Alles was war (VDSF und DAV) ruhen lassen und aktiv an der Gestaltung des neuen Verbandes mitwirken. 

Die Ausschreibung angelpolitischer Grundsätze gehört natürlich auch dazu.

Klasing anstelle von Bauersfeld.

@sharpo:

Die meisten "Veränderungen" sind doch auf Länderebene geschehen. Du weißt doch ganz genau das hier der Dachverband keinen Einfluss hat. Und gerade auf die Landesverbände kann man unmittelbar durch die Vereine als Angler Einfluss nehmen. Fischereirecht ist Länderrecht. So ist das nunmal...

@Thomas:
Schon seltsam das andersdenkende sofort als "Verbandsleute" gelten. Gut, dann macht mal weiter eure Welt wie sie euch gefällt...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



pro-release schrieb:


> Der DAFV macht einiges, es dringt nur nicht zum gemeinen Angler durch. Einen Auszug verschafft ein Blick in die Fischwaid, die jeder Vorstand kostenlos alle 2 Monate erhält.




Stimmt. Und die es weiterhin kostenlos geben soll... und keinen Sparzwängen unterliegt 

Ach ja - was hilft es, wenn die eigenen Leute wissen, was der DAFV tut, die Öffentlichkeit diesen Verband bzw. die von ihm vertretenen Interessen nicht wahrnimmt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> Einen Auszug verschafft ein Blick in die Fischwaid, die jeder Vorstand kostenlos alle 2 Monate erhält.


Siehe Bettelbrief von Struppe - ist Geschichte und verdeckte Beitragserhöhung.
Muss zukünftig abonniert werden.



> Alles was war (VDSF und DAV) ruhen lassen und aktiv an der Gestaltung des neuen Verbandes mitwirken.


*Man kann an nichts mitwirken, was tot geboren ist, das entsorgt man...*

Das sieht man an der Unfähigkeit der Präsidentin, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und ihres gesamten Präsidiums, auch nur ansatzweise ausser einem Logo etwas hinzukriegen.

Weder die Zusammenführung der Geschäftsstellen, noch angelpolitische Inhalte, noch zielführende Finanzen, noch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, noch Lobbyarbeit....

Wenn das Präsidium nicht mal in der Lage ist, vernünftige Verbandsauschusssitzungen abzuhalten, wenn die nicht mal in der Lage sind, fristgerecht den LV das Material zukommen zu lassen, wenn die nicht in der Lage sind, schriftliche Anfragen mehrerer LV zu beantworten im Hinblick auf die kommende HV, dann bleibt nur eines:
Zu hoffen, dass möglichst viele der bisherigen Abnickerdelegierten und Abnickerfunktionäre, die ja trotz der ganzen Fakten (nicht (nur) von uns, von NDS), die auf dem Tisch lagen, diesem Dreck zugestimmt hatten, jetzt auf der HV reinen Tisch machen und den Verband auflösen.

*Damit ALLE Altlasten (finanziell wie personell) weg sind und sich ein vernünftiger, an Anglern und Angeln orientierter Verband überhaupt erst mal gründen kann* - der (VDSF)DAFV ist es ja nun nachgewiesen nicht...

Da meine Hoffnung gering ist, da es Hirn und Rückgrat eben nicht vom Himmel regnet und die Abnicker wie bisher wohl auch weiter alles, was von oben kommt blind abnicken werden, ist dann letztlich der Austritt die beste Möglichkeit, Schaden für einen Landesverband abzuwenden..

Die HV wird zeigen, ob wieder die Abnicker triumphieren werden - gegen alle Fakten, Logik und Vernunft - oder ob endlich Delegierte und Funktionäre mal dran denken werden, für die von Anglern abgezockte Kohle auch was für Angler und Angeln zu tun...........


----------



## pro-release (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Richtig, die Fischwaid MUSS in dieser Form weitergeführt werden. Die Basis muss aktiv informiert werden, man kann nicht verlangen das die Basis sich in Eigeninitiative informiert.  Deshalb halte ich auch die von Thomas ins lächerliche gezogen "Bettelaktion" für absolut richtig!

@Thomas:Woher nimmst du diese Information das die FW zukünftig abboniert werden muss? Ich dachte das wird auf der JHV beschlossen wie es weitergeht... Evtl. hat der  Bettelbrief ja gezündet...


----------



## Sharpo (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



pro-release schrieb:


> Tja, und da drehen wir uns wieder im Kreis... Der DAFV macht einiges, es dringt nur nicht zum gemeinen Angler durch. Einen Auszug verschafft ein Blick in die Fischwaid, die jeder Vorstand kostenlos alle 2 Monate erhält.
> 
> Und dann beißt sich natürlich die Katze in den Schwanz. Einerseits wie Niedersachsen viele Forderungen aufstellen, auf der anderen Seite austreten und dementsprechend Gelder entziehen. Andersrum wird doch ein Schuh draus. Alles was war (VDSF und DAV) ruhen lassen und aktiv an der Gestaltung des neuen Verbandes mitwirken.
> 
> ...




Dann können wir den DAFV ja einstampfen.
Denn soweit ich informiert bin ist selbst Wasserkraft, durchgängigkeit der Flüsse Ländersache.

Aber warum sollte sich ein DAFV der Anglerinteressen vertritt sich nicht gegen ein allg. Nachtangelverbot im Bundesland X  oder gegen das Schleppangelverbot etc. einsetzen dürfen?
Ich sehe hier die moralische Grenze nicht.

Der DAFV ist ein Bundesverband, dieser kann sich sehr wohl pro Angler innerhalb seiner Mitgliedsverbände einsetzen.


----------



## Sharpo (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



pro-release schrieb:


> Richtig, die Fischwaid MUSS in dieser Form weitergeführt werden. Die Basis muss aktiv informiert werden, man kann nicht verlangen das die Basis sich in Eigeninitiative informiert.  Deshalb halte ich auch die von Thomas ins lächerliche gezogen "Bettelaktion" für absolut richtig!




Die Zeitschrift ist nicht mal an der Basis angekommen.
Desweiteren steht da eh nur Blabla drin.

Taten sind gefragt, nicht "nur" Worte.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



pro-release schrieb:


> ...  das die Basis sich in Eigeninitiative informiert.



DAS ist das Glück des DAFV. Denn wenn sich die Basis informieren würde, dann würde es für den DAFV zappenduster werden.

Aber zumindest gestehst du wohl schon mal ein, dass die Finanzsituation derart desaströs sein muss, dass die FAZ (und das Sprachrohr des Verbandes) in erheblicher Gefahr ist, den wirtschaftlichen Sparzwängen zum Opfer zu fallen.

Wer aufhört zu werben um Geld zu sparen, kann auch die Uhr anhalten um Zeit zu sparen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> DAS ist das Glück des DAFV. Denn wenn sich die Basis informieren würde, dann würde es für den DAFV zappenduster werden.



Deswegen werden wir - UM ZUM THEMA ZURÜCKZUKOMMEN - auch wieder von der HV berichten.

Ebenso von dem vorher stattfinden Verbandsausschuss und evtl. Biertischgesprächen, die oft ja erhellender sind, als die jetzt laut Teilnehmern "geschönten Protokolle" wie vom letzten VA (da sind weit drastischere Formulierungen gefallen, alleine schon, dass wieder keiner aus der Abnickertruppe dann dem Protokoll widerspricht, sondern nur hintenrum meckert, zeigt, dass mit denen kein Staat, geschweige denn ein guter Anglerverband zu machen ist).


----------



## pro-release (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn das Präsidium nicht mal in der Lage ist, vernünftige Verbandsauschusssitzungen abzuhalten, wenn die nicht mal in der Lage sind, fristgerecht den LV das Material zukommen zu lassen, wenn die nicht in der Lage sind,..



Selbst der andere Thomas konnte sich beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das hier auf Seiten der Geschäftsstelle in OF nicht korrekt gearbeitet wird. Ohne nähere Informationen und Namen halte ich das für eine haltlose Unterstellung. Für das verschlampen bei der Post kann keiner was, Fehlendes Material/Einladungen kann doch einfach nachbestellt werden. Aber für dich scheint das stellvertretend wieder der Untergang des Abendlandes zu sein. 

Ebenso bei den Sitzungen... Unzufriedene gab es schon immer, selbst im kleinsten Ortsverein, die Unzufriedenen werden immer eine höhere Intention haben sich mitzuteilen als der Rest, liegt scheinbar in der Natur des Menschen... 

So und jetzt bin ich wieder mal raus...


----------



## pro-release (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dann können wir den DAFV ja einstampfen.
> Denn soweit ich informiert bin ist selbst Wasserkraft, durchgängigkeit der Flüsse Ländersache.
> 
> Aber warum sollte sich ein DAFV der Anglerinteressen vertritt sich nicht gegen ein allg. Nachtangelverbot im Bundesland X  oder gegen das Schleppangelverbot etc. einsetzen dürfen?
> ...



Weil der Landesverband durch die Mitgliedsvereine gestellt/gewählt wird. Der Landesverband wird also demokratisch gewählt, dieser trifft dann fischereiliche Entscheidungen die vom Bund nicht gewünscht sind und dieser soll dann überall intervenieren und alle auf eine Linie bringen? :q

Ok, kannst ja mal unseren lieben Angela vorschlagen das es dir nicht passt das man in Bayern in den Biergärten die eigens mitgebrachten Speisen verzehren darf, die sollen sich doch gefälligst dem Rest anpassen!


----------



## Sharpo (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> DAS ist das Glück des DAFV. Denn wenn sich die Basis informieren würde, dann würde es für den DAFV zappenduster werden.
> 
> Aber zumindest gestehst du wohl schon mal ein, dass die Finanzsituation derart desaströs sein muss, dass die FAZ (und das Sprachrohr des Verbandes) in erheblicher Gefahr ist, den wirtschaftlichen Sparzwängen zum Opfer zu fallen.
> 
> Wer aufhört zu werben um Geld zu sparen, kann auch die Uhr anhalten um Zeit zu sparen ...



Wo soll man sich informieren?
Die rücken doch alle nichts raus.
Es gibt doch nur die vielen geheimen "Snowdens" die dem AB Informationen stecken.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wo soll man sich informieren?
> Die rücken doch alle nichts raus.
> Es gibt doch nur die vielen geheimen "Snowdens" die dem AB Informationen stecken.



Ja - eben dort.


----------



## Sharpo (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



pro-release schrieb:


> Selbst der andere Thomas konnte sich beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das hier auf Seiten der Geschäftsstelle in OF nicht korrekt gearbeitet wird. Ohne nähere Informationen und Namen halte ich das für eine haltlose Unterstellung. Für das verschlampen bei der Post kann keiner was, Fehlendes Material/Einladungen kann doch einfach nachbestellt werden. Aber für dich scheint das stellvertretend wieder der Untergang des Abendlandes zu sein.
> 
> Ebenso bei den Sitzungen... Unzufriedene gab es schon immer, selbst im kleinsten Ortsverein, die Unzufriedenen werden immer eine höhere Intention haben sich mitzuteilen als der Rest, liegt scheinbar in der Natur des Menschen...
> 
> So und jetzt bin ich wieder mal raus...



Schon komisch, dass die Post in OF dauernd die Briefe vom VDSF bzw. DAFV verschlampt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



pro-release schrieb:


> . Ohne nähere Informationen und Namen halte ich das für eine haltlose Unterstellung. ...


Bei der HV-Geschichte gibt's keinen schriftlichen "Beweis", nur Aussagen diverser LV, wird aber wohl auf der HV thematisiert werden..

Bei der Einladung zum VA gibt's auch schriftliche Beweise für die Offenbacher Unfähigkeit:
Die waren nicht mal in der Lage, alle vorliegenden Anträge mit in die Einladung aufzunehmen und mussten das nach Hinweis nachliefern und haben sich dafür entschuldigt... ..

Wenn Du das alles gut findest, ist doch klasse:
Die Abnicker haben Dir doch Deinen Wunschverband beschert.
Glückwunsch..


----------



## Sharpo (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



pro-release schrieb:


> Weil der Landesverband durch die Mitgliedsvereine gestellt/gewählt wird. Der Landesverband wird also demokratisch gewählt, dieser trifft dann fischereiliche Entscheidungen die vom Bund nicht gewünscht sind und dieser soll dann überall intervenieren und alle auf eine Linie bringen? :q
> 
> Ok, kannst ja mal unseren lieben Angela vorschlagen das es dir nicht passt das man in Bayern in den Biergärten die eigens mitgebrachten Speisen verzehren darf, die sollen sich doch gefälligst dem Rest anpassen!




Zu Absatz 1:
Danke für die Aufklärung bezüglich demokratischer Wahlen in den LV . DAFV.
War nicht nötig. Kenn mich aus.
Aber warum sollte der DAFV nicht intervenieren dürfen?
Hier bestehen doch nur Grenzen in den Köpfen irgendwelcher bornierter Delegierte.
Schubladen denken.

Zu Absatz 2:
Dumme Polemik.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Zum thema zurückkommen

HV

danke


----------



## pro-release (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei der HV-Geschichte gibt's keinen schriftlichen "Beweis", nur Aussagen diverser LV, wird aber wohl auf der HV thematisiert werden..
> 
> Bei der Einladung zum VA gibt's auch schriftliche Beweise für die Offenbacher Unfähigkeit:
> Die waren nicht mal in der Lage, alle vorliegenden Anträge mit in die Einladung aufzunehmen und mussten das nach Hinweis nachliefern und haben sich dafür entschuldigt... ..
> ...




Mein Gott, es wurde ein Antrag nicht mit in die Einladung integriert und wurde nachgeliefert. Das ist natürlich unverzeilich, Thomas!

Na da kann man gespannt sein, wetten diese Beschwerde verläuft im Sand weil sie haltlos ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Nicht unverzeihlich - unfähig..

Vor allem mit dem, was zuvor im VA abging und bezüglich nicht ordnungsgemäßer Versendung des Delegiertenmaterials (der Hinweis an die GS, dass man bei Anhängen wie beim Delegiertenmaterial die so weit verkleinern soll und kann, dass die unter 5 MB liegen (Kapazitätsende vieler Mailpostfächer) ist nachlesbar in Protokollen. Wenn die dann das Delegiertenmaterial wieder mit weit über 20 MB verschicken und postalisch zu spät, kann man das natürlich verzeihen - unfähig bleibt es...) 

Einfach ein weiteres Mosaiksteinchen........

Wie gesagt, ich gehe bis jetzt davon aus, dass solche Dinge auch auf der HV angesprochen werden..

Dass die "Aussenstelle Offenbach" (Wortlaut Bayern, Brandenburg, MeckPomm, aus der bayrischen Verbandszeitung) eh nicht mehr für alle eine große Rolle spielt und schnellstmöglich geschlossen werden soll, sei mal einfach angemerkt...

Dass die Präsidentin Monate brauchte, um sich auf der Geschäftsstelle Offenbach mal kurz vorzustellen - und sie sich in Berlin wohl noch gar nicht vorgestellt hat - dass dementsprechend seitens des Präsidiums bis jetzt keinerlei Koordinierung der Geschäftsstellen stattfand, beide weiter vor sich hin wurschteln, getrennte Konten, kein gemeinsamer Haushalt, ohne klare Zuordnung von Aufgaben, auch das wird sicher auf der HV vom einen oder anderen LV angesprochen werden..


----------



## pro-release (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die "Aussenstelle Offenbach" (Wortlaut Bayern, Brandenburg, MeckPomm, aus der bayrischen Verbandszeitung) eh nicht mehr für alle eine große Rolle spielt und schnellstmöglich geschlossen werden soll, sei mal einfach angemerkt...
> 
> Dass die Präsidentin Monate brauchte, um sich auf der Geschäftsstelle Offenbach mal kurz vorzustellen - und sie sich in Berlin wohl noch gar nicht vorgestellt hat - dass dementsprechend seitens des Präsidiums bis jetzt keinerlei Koordinierung der Geschäftsstellen stattfand, beide weiter vor sich hin wurschteln, getrennte Konten, kein gemeinsamer Haushalt, ohne klare Zuordnung von Aufgaben, auch das wird sicher auf der HV vom einen oder anderen LV angesprochen werden..




Du orientierst dich wieder nur an den schriftlichen Aussagen die du instrumentalisieren kannst. Wie formulieren das die anderen LV´s, also die Mehrheit?

Bzgl. Koordinierung, Aufgabenverteilung usw. geb ich dir absolut recht falls das noch nicht geschehen ist. Evtl. ist das intern ja schon längst geregelt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> Evtl. ist das intern ja schon längst geregelt?


Nach Aussagen von Telefonaten diverser LV-Funktionäre mit beiden GS definitiv nein.
Laut "Protokoll" VA fangen die damit jetzt erst an im Präsidium, was immer die bisher (ausser Logo) gemacht haben..



> Wie formulieren das die anderen LV´s, also die Mehrheit?


Wie immer:
Gar nicht, verschweigen, desinformieren, mauscheln, tarnen, tricksen und am Ende alles abnicken..

Davon ab haben alleine diese 3 Verbände schon an die 250.000 Zahler, so klein ist diese Minderheit nicht. Und weitere wie NDS und welche aus NRW sehen das auch kritisch, womit man schon bei 380.000 wäre... 

Nur mal so zum Thema "Mehrheit" - das geht halt nach Zahl der Zahler, auch bei der HV...


----------



## pro-release (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Bayern ist definitiv draußen und haben in der Hinsicht nichts mehr zu melden, Niedersachsen vermutlich auch. Bleibt nur noch Brandenburg und Mecklenburg. Also eine Minderheit...

Nee, Thomas, die anderen sagen nicht alle nichts. Es gibt auch einige die sich definitiv pro OF aussprechen. Was hat denn Berlin zu bieten? 1 GF und 1 Sekretär, in OF alles kappen und Berlin aus dem Boden stampfen wie soll das gehen? Woher das Personal nehmen und arbeiten? Geschweige denn evtl. Abfindungen.

Mein Vorschlag:
Politische Bühne:  Berlin, 
Verwaltung, Tagungsraum, Redaktion, GmbH, Buchhaltung, Sekretariat: OF


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> Bayern ist definitiv draußen und haben in der Hinsicht nichts mehr zu melden, Niedersachsen vermutlich auch. Bleibt nur noch Brandenburg und Mecklenburg. Also eine Minderheit...


Alle diesmal noch dabei und bezahlt und somit volles Stimmrecht..

Und Beispiele bitte, wo sich einer öffentlich für Offenbach ausspricht??

Ich habe ja öffentliche Beispiele (Bayern, Verbandszeitschrift) gebracht.

Oder meinst Du nur wieder das übliche Hinterzimmermauscheln?

Zudem wurde ja das alles eh auf 8 Jahre festgeschrieben und nochmal auf der VA von der Präsidentin bestätigt, genauso wie der Beitrag von 2 Euro..

Das klappt eh nur, wenn dann alles ausser Eigenverwaltung, Beiträge und Versicherungen gestrichen wird (anderes Thema Finanzen, siehe hier:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970) und dann gar nix mehr für Mitglieder und Angler gemacht wird..

Da zudem inzwischen auch vorherige (Kon)Fusionäre anfangen nachdenklich zu werden, angesichts der Nichtleistung des Präsidiums und nur wenige Hardlinerabnicker wie die Schleswig Holsteiner, Hessenfischer oder die Saarländer noch mehr oder weniger kritiklos hinter diesem Verband/Präsidium stehen, bleibt mal die HV abzuwarten (und der vorherige VA); wie viele dann noch endlich mal das Maul aufmachen oder kündigen werden. 

Denn immer mehr merken eben, dass da nix - und wenn, dann wie beim Logo nur heisse Luft - kommt...

Und immer mehr fragen sich, warum sie das weiter bezahlen sollen..

Ich glaube allerdings dennoch, dass über 30 Jahre schützergeprägter Verbandsgehirnwäsche immer noch reichen werden, um eine Mehrheit der Abnickerdelegierten aus den LV  für diese  Trümmertruppe mit diesem unfähigen Präsidium nochmal hinzukriegen..

Da können sich doch die (Kon)Fusionäre dann weiter an ihrem immer weiter schrumpfenden Verband erfreuen...


Wird auf jeden Fall ne interessante Sitzung werden - wir werden berichten..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem wurde ja das alles eh auf 8 Jahre festgeschrieben und nochmal auf der VA von der Präsidentin bestätigt, genauso wie der Beitrag von 2 Euro..
> 
> ..


 
Lediglich die 2 Geschäftstellen sind auf 8 Jahre festgeschreiben, der Beitrag lediglich für das Jahr der Fusion, mittlerweile aber auf 2014 ausgedehnt, oder nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Fusionsvertrag:
8 Jahre Geschäftsstellen/Personal festgeschrieben.



> 1. Sitz des "Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes" (DAFV) mit Hauptgeschäftsstelle wird mit Erreichen der Rechtskraft der Verschmelzung Berlin. Die beiden VerbandsgeschäftssteIlen bleiben unter Beibehaltung der Arbeitsverträge der Mitarbeiter im bisherigen Umfang bestehen.
> 2. *Nach Ablauf von 8 Jahren ab Rechtskraft der Verschmelzung* kann das Präsidium des DAFV der Mitgliederversammlung eine Neuregelung zu den Geschäftsstellen vorschlagen.



Beitrag jetzt nochmal für 2014 bestätigt und auch grundsätzlich festgeschrieben, müsste dann durch die HV geändert werden, da dies eh nicht reichen wird..

Oder eben eine Geschäftsstelle schliessen, was schert die Trümmertruppe schon Verträge, Satzungen, Ordnungen etc. (nur zur Erinnerung: laut immer noch gültiger Geschäftsordnung (weil die bis jetzt nicht schafften, eine neue zu machen) müssten immer MINDESTENS 1/4 der Mitgliedsbeiträge als liquide Reserve gehalten werden, also am Ende des Jahres noch ca. 400.000 Euro flüssig da sein)...

Man wird sehen ob das auch LV auf der HV ansprechen werden, dass der neue Verband wie der alte VDSF ständig gegen Satzung (Revisionen, zugegeben von Mohnert) und Ordnungen (1/4 liquide Mittel) etc. verstösst...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fusionsvertrag:
> 8 Jahre Geschäftsstellen festgeschrieben.
> 
> Beitrag jetzt nochmal für 2014 bestätigt und auch grundsätzlich festgeschrieben, müsste dann durch die HV geändert werden, da dies eh nicht reichen wird..
> ...


 
Hatte versehentlich ne 2 statt ner 8 geschrieben, habe es korrigiert.

Aber danke für deine Bestätigung Thomas, weil hier hattest Du das ja etwas anders geschrieben:



> Zudem wurde ja das alles eh auf 8 Jahre festgeschrieben und nochmal auf der VA von der Präsidentin bestätigt, *genauso wie* der Beitrag von 2 Euro..


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Der Beitrag steht erstmal so im Fusionsvertrag drin. Ohne jede zeitliche Begrenzung.


> (6) Der Mitgliedsbeitrag für den DAFV wird mit 2,- € für jedes natürliche mittelbare oder unmittelbare Mitglied im Jahr festgesetzt.



Ich hab nie behauptet, dass der Fusionsvertrag, die Satzung, das Präsidium oder die Abnicker aus den Landesverbänden, die das alles so gewählt haben, clever wären (wie man auch  am festschreiben von Geschätsstellen und Beitrag sieht)...

Mal sehen, wie viele da jetzt langsam aufwachen und dann auch mal das Maul aufmachen  auf der HV.

Statt wie bisher immer nur stumpf abnicken trotz aller auf dem Tisch liegenden Fakten und der verhinderten Diskussion zu den inhaltlichen und finanziellen Fragen wie vor der (Kon)Fusion..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Beitrag steht erstmal so im Fusionsvertrag drin. Ohne jede zeitliche Begrenzung.
> 
> 
> ..


 

Ja, genau, kann also jederzeit durch die Mitglieder bei einer der nächsten HV geändert werden.

Ich habe es nur angemerkt, weil Du das mit den 8 Jahren in einen Sack geschmissen hattest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Kann erstmal nicht geändert werden, weil zeitlich unbegrenzt festgeschrieben..

Nochmal:


> Ich hab nie behauptet, dass der Fusionsvertrag, die Satzung, das Präsidium oder die Abnicker aus den Landesverbänden, die das alles so gewählt haben, clever wären (wie man auch am festschreiben von Geschätsstellen und Beitrag sieht)...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann erstmal nicht geändert werden, weil zeitlich unbegrenzt festgeschrieben..


 
Alles, was zeitlich unbefristet ist kann für die Zukunft geändert werden, nur eben frühestens auf der HV 2014 für 2015.


----------



## Sharpo (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



pro-release schrieb:


> Du orientierst dich wieder nur an den schriftlichen Aussagen die du instrumentalisieren kannst. Wie formulieren das die anderen LV´s, also die Mehrheit?
> 
> Bzgl. Koordinierung, Aufgabenverteilung usw. geb ich dir absolut recht falls das noch nicht geschehen ist. Evtl. ist das intern ja schon längst geregelt?




Um vernünftig Lobbyarbeit zu machen sollte man Berlin behalten.
Dort wird Politik gemacht, dort sitzen die entsprechenden Politiker. 
Dort sind die kurzen Wege zu den entsprechenden Stellen.

OF  reine Geldverschwendung.

Aber leider leider leider...8 Jahre...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> OF reine Geldverschwendung.



Seien wir doch ehrlich:
Der gesamte (VDSF)DAFV ist in der Konstellation mit dem Präsidium reine Geldverschwendung...

Als Angler kann man nur hoffen, dass die entweder auf der HV nen kompletten Neuanfang schaffen oder eben die Katastrophentruppe auflösen.

Also all das, was vor der (Kon)Fusion "vergessen" wurde, erst mal nachholen.
Definieren von Zielen, Leitlinien und Inhalten.
Satzungsänderung mit Verkleinerung Präsidium, Profis rein für Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit, raus mit abgehalfterten Politkern, alten VDSF-Sturköpfen und schweigenden Alibi-DAVlern..
Dann danach Aufstellung einer vernünftigen Finanzierung für diese Aufgaben..

Am besten wäre natürlich die Auflösung der Trümmertruppe, um finanzielle, Geschäftsstellenmäßige  und personelle Altlasten loszuwerden und VERNÜNFTIG neu anzufangen...

Aber so viel Vernunft und Weitsicht kann man wohl leider nicht von den Delegierten und Funktionären der Abnickerverbände erwarten - die fahren lieber den jetzigen Verband erstmal an die Wand oder weiter in die komplette Bedeutungslosigkeit..

Naja, für Angler auch gut, Hauptsache die Trümmertruppe wird entsorgt, egal wie...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seien wir doch ehrlich:
> Der gesamte (VDSF)DAFV ist in der Konstellation mit dem Präsidium reine Geldverschwendung...
> 
> ...


 
Ist deine Bescheidene Meinung, viele andere haben da scheinbar eine völlig andere Meinung.:m




> Satzungsänderung mit Verkleinerung Präsidium, Profis rein für Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit, ...


 
Was ja frühestens auf der JHV 2014 für 2015 beschlossen werden könnte.




> Dann danach Aufstellung einer vernünftigen Finanzierung für diese Aufgaben..


 
Das müsste man aber erst einmal definieren, da sind die Meinungen ja extrem unterschiedlich und nein, Deine Meinung als "Nichtorganisierter zählt da nicht die Bohne, sondern ausschließlich die Meinung der "Organisierten".




> Am besten wäre natürlich die Auflösung der Trümmertruppe, um finanzielle, Geschäftsstellenmäßige und personelle Altlasten loszuwerden und VERNÜNFTIG neu anzufangen...
> 
> Aber so viel Vernunft und Weitsicht kann man wohl leider nicht von den Delegierten und Funktionären der Abnickerverbände erwarten - die fahren lieber den jetzigen Verband erstmal an die Wand oder in die komplette Bedeutungslosigkeit..
> 
> Naja, für Angler auch gut, Hauptsache die Trümmertruppe wird entsorgt, egal wie


 
Wie kann man nur so gefrustet sein, dass man sich ständig nur wiederholt.... Geh mal Angeln, das soll beruhigen.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> Ist deine Bescheidene Meinung, viele andere haben da scheinbar eine völlig andere


Natürlich, wessen Meinung sonst??

Dass gerade die Hauptschuldigen, die Funktionäre und Delegierten der Abnickerverbände und deren Claqueure, speziell also laut öffentlich einsehbarem Schreiben von Brilloswki die aus Bayern, Schleswig Holstein, Hessen, MeckPomm und Weser Ems, die eine Diskussion über Finanzen und Inhalte im Feburar verhinderten (weil keine negative Entwicklung bei Finanzen zu sehen wäre... ööööhm ja...) das anders sehen, mag ja sein..

Gestehe ich denen ja auch zu..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natürlich, wessen Meinung sonst??
> 
> 
> Gestehe ich denen ja auch zu..


 
Na dann entspanne dich doch endlich mal und akzeptiere das endlich.

Deine Dauerwiederholungen ändern doch überhaupt nichts, außer dass das kaum noch einer lesen will, was ja schon genügend User geschrieben haben.

Und da das ja nun wirklich nur deine Meinung ist, wie du ja eben geschrieben hast, dann schreibe es auch so und zwar z.B. "Ich will..." oder "Ich meine..." oder "Kann ich..."


aber nicht:



> Seien *wir* doch ehrlich .....
> 
> oder
> 
> Als Angler kann *man* ......


 
Wer ist wir und wer ist man?


Was machst Du eigentlich, wenn es den Verband noch 100 Jahre so gibt, wie er jetzt ist, die Mitgliederzahlen weit über eine Million steigen und sich nichts ändert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Und was hat das, was und wie ich meine Meinung äußere,  mit der HV zu tun, dem Thema hier?

Wieder mal am ablenken??

Kein Kommentar dazu............

Dass gerade die Hauptschuldigen, die Funktionäre und Delegierten der Abnickerverbände und deren Claqueure, speziell also laut öffentlich einsehbarem Schreiben von Brilloswki die aus Bayern, Schleswig Holstein, Hessen, MeckPomm und Weser Ems, die eine Diskussion über Finanzen und Inhalte im Feburar verhinderten (weil keine negative Entwicklung bei Finanzen zu sehen wäre... ööööhm ja...) das anders sehen, mag ja sein..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das müsste man aber erst einmal definieren, da sind die Meinungen ja extrem unterschiedlich und nein, Deine Meinung als "Nichtorganisierter zählt da nicht die Bohne, sondern ausschließlich die Meinung der "Organisierten".



Die Meinung der Organisierten interessiert doch genau so wenig ... schau doch die Realität an, landauf landab ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Offtopic gelöscht, hier zur Erinnerung wieder zum eigentlichen Thema:

*(VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung​*
Das Delegiertenmaterial zur Hauptversammlung des (VDSF)DAFV ging heute raus.

88 Seiten, 17 Anlagen, viel zum durchackern...

So viel kurz vorab:
Im Anschreiben schreibt Frau Dr. von "2 aktuellen Beispielen, warum eine starke Interessenvertretung der Angler notwendig sei"..

Dreimal dürft ihr raten.....
RÜSCHTÜCH!!!

Kleine Wasserkraft
Kormorane....



Anzeigen gegen Angler?
Bundestierschutzgesetz?
Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln im Bundestag?
Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln in Europa?

FÜR Angler und Angeln meine ich da ganz bewusst, nicht GEGEN Wasserkraft und Kormorane..

Richtig:
Komplette Fehlanzeige...

*Nach erstem grobem durchackern des Delegiertenmaterials:*
Zwischen Vorträgen morgens und buntem Abend bleiben laut Tagesordnung gerade mal 3 Stunden Zeit für die Hauptversammlung (wer bezahlt die Referenten eigentlich, zu was braucht man auf einer solchen Hauptversammlung, bei der es um die Zukunft des Verbandes geht, Vorträge z. B. über den "Doppelschlitzpass Geesthacht"???) .

*Wie kaum anders zu erwarten, sind die zukünftigen angelpolitischen Leitlinien des (VDSF)DAFV NICHT Bestandteil der Tagesordnung.*

Die Auseinandersetzung/Sichtung/Beurteilung mit dem Haushaltsvoranschlag 2014 dauert noch.

Das ist ein komplett wirres und undurchschaubares Konstrukt, in dem Dinge noch drinstehen, die längst auf der gerade stattgefundenen Verbandsausschusssitzung anders beschlossen wurden (Abschaffung AFZ Fischwaid z. B.)..

Ebenso wurden bei den Einnahmen bei Mitgliedsbeiträgen nach unserer Nachrechnung mehrere im Aussenverhältnis rechtsgültige Kündigungen nicht berücksichtigt.

Ob andere LV wie z. B. Meck-Pomm inzwischen ihre Kündigung wie eigentlich ja notwendig auch schriftlich zurückgenommen haben, oder da nur das Wort Brillowskis auf der letzten Verbandsauschusssitzung mit Mohnert steht, als der fragte, wer denn nun die Kündigung zurücknimmt, ist offen.

Das meinte da ja auch der VFG B-W, dass sie die Kündigung wieder zurücknehmen. 
Dann aber von der Mehrheit der MV des VFG die Kündigung bestätigt und aufrecht erhalten wurde...


Dennoch scheint nach erster Durchsicht eine Unterdeckung von ca. 100.000 Euro für 2014 mehr oder weniger zugegeben zu werden (Unterdeckung von knapp 70.000 Euro, 30.000 Euro beim Casting einmal in Einnahmen verbucht und einmal als Minderausgabe bei Ausgaben), realistisch dürften an Hand Kündigungen und "schönem Rechnen" die "Minuszahlen" eher zwischen 300.000 und 350.000 Euro liegen.

Dabei sind aber weder weitere Risiken wie der eigentlich laut Verschmelzungsvertrag zurückzuzahlende Zusatzbeitrag von 55 Cent je Ex-DAV-Zahler berücksichtigt. 

Noch die in unseren Augen nicht rechtmäßige Kostenerstattung des BV an die LV.

Dass nämlich nur jeder 2 Delegierte (jeweils  der erste, dritte, fünfte und so weiter) die Anfahrt zur HV vom Bundesverband bezahlt bekommt statt alle Delegierten alle anfallenden Kosten (Unterbringung, Verpflegung, Anfahrt etc.), wie das wohl laut § 670 BGB eigentlich sein müsste..

Dass zudem auch überall eingespart werden soll, wo so ein Bundesverband etwas bewirken kann und soll (von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit über Jugendarbeit, über Europa bis zum Angeln, Casting wird wohl unterm Strich leicht erhöht..), stellt sich natürlich die Frage wieder ganz neu, zu was einem solchen Dachverband überhaupt nur ein Cent bezahlt wird, wenn keinerlei Leistung für die Mitglieder, die Landesverbände, letztlich mehr oder weniger ausser dem Aufrechterhalten der Bundesverbandsverwaltung, gegenübersteht..

Alles in allem scheinen sich nach erstem durchackern des Delegiertenmaterials die bis jetzt schlimmsten Befürchtungen als noch zu positiv gedacht herauszustellen


----------



## Lui Nairolf (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Auf welchem TOP ist denn der Misstrauensantrag?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> Auf welchem TOP ist denn der Misstrauensantrag?


Steht im neuesten Delegiertenmaterial gar nicht drin, das ist recht kurz:
9Uhr30 - 13 Uhr Jahreshauptversammlung (da nach altem Material Vorträge bis zum Mittag).
15Uhr - 18 Uhr Fortsetzung der JHV (da soll dann alles abgearbeitet werden)..
Ab 20 Uhr gemütlicher Abend ..

(Mehr steht da wirklich nicht zur HV!!!)

Da wird auf dem VA evtl. auch noch vieles umgestellt werden (müssen)...



Neuste Infos, da das neueste Delegiertenmaterial rausging...

Steffen Quinger wurden am 5.11. von Brandenburg und Sachsen als Nachfolger von Björn Bauersfeld vorgeschlagen, nachdem der aus privaten Gründen am 4.11. seinen Rücktritt erklärte.

Frau Dr. schrieb dann, es wäre nicht notwendig, jemanden aus dem Alt-DAV zu wählen, wie das Brandenburg und Sachsen verlangten, da man nun fusioniert sei und deshalb freies Vorschlagsrecht herrsche und sie bittet um weitere Vorschläge...

Nachfolger von Steffen Quinger als Referent soll nach dem Wunsch Brandenburgs und Sachsens dann Daniel Müller werden.



Dann ging Frau Dr. auf den Misstrauensantrag ein, indem sie schrieb, dass sie dazu nix schreibt.

Richtig stellen wollte sie nur die angeblich falsche Zeitschiene der Fusion aus dem Antrag,weil ja angeblich Rechtskraft erst am 19. 06. eingetreten sei. 

Und sie wohl dann nach ihrer Meinung erst da was hätte arbeiten dürfen/können/wollen....

Gaaaaanz vergessen (oder was auch sonst) hat sie dabei wohl, dass mit ihrer Unterschrift auf der Seite des (VDSF)DAFV zu lesen ist, dass die Verschmelzung schon am 28. 5. wirksam geworden sei mit Eintragung in Offenbach :
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/pressemitteilung-05-juni-2013

Und natürlich auch, dass man auch vorher schon gemeinsam hätte arbeiten können, und das alles vernünftig vorbereiten, wenn man gewollt hätte.


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich frag mich immer noch was passiert, wenn die Misstrauensanträge abgelehnt werden?

Reagiert der NDS LV dann, oder machen die nichts?

Wenn die nichts machen, dann verlieren die NDS'ler ein wenig das Gesicht und wenn die reagieren und austreten (oder nicht eintreten, wie auch immer) dann kann ist wiederrum jede Finanzplanung hinfällig.

Ich glaub das ganze hin und her wird noch mindestens 2-3 Jahre so weitergehen. In der Zeit müssen dann eben die Interessen der Angler etwas zurückstecken.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neuste Infos, da das neueste Delegiertenmaterial rausging...
> 
> Steffen Quinger wurden am 5.11. von Brandenburg und Sachsen als Nachfolger von Björn Bauersfeld vorgeschlagen, nachdem der aus privaten Gründen am 4.11. seinen Rücktritt erklärte.
> 
> ...




Hoffentlich brüskiert sie vor der Abstimmung zum Misstrauensantrag noch ein paar Landesverbände ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Macht euch keine Hoffnung, die Abnickerlandesverbände  wollten das ja genauso, nur NDS hatte ja gegen den ganzen Unfug gestimmt.

Und da bisher die Delegierten und Funktionäre der Abnickerlandesverbände auch schon immer alles genauso wollten, werden sie schon dafür sorgen, dass das so weitergeht..

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, wie die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, so nett zu schreiben geruhte...


PS:
NETTER Gimmick am Rande.

Das Dokument trägt den Titel "Delegiertenmaterial für die *DAV*-Hauptversammlung am 22.11. 2013 in Saarbrücken"
;-))))))


----------



## Lui Nairolf (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Welche Landesverbände oder wie viele (oder Delegierte) müssten eigentlich dem Misstrauensantrag zustimmen, um eine gültiges Votum zu erhalten und das Amtsende der Präsidentin einzuläuten?


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> Frau Dr,. schrieb dann, es wäre nicht notwendig, jemanden aus dem  Alt-DAV zu wählen, wie das Brandenburg und Sachsen verlangten, da man  nun fusioniert sei und deshalb freies Vorschlagsrecht herrsche und sie  bittet um weitere Vorschläge...


Rein rechtlich mag das ja stimmen. Aber vor dem Hintergrund, das immernoch keine Ausrichtung der gemeinsamen Politik stattgefunden hat wäre es schon schön (und irgendwie auch fair) wenn sich das Verhältnis der Deligierten nicht so stark verändert. VDSF und DAV haben (oder hatten) ja komplett unterschiedliche Ansichten bzgl. der Angelei.

Auch frage ich mich, wie ihr Statement auszulegen ist. Ist es nur aus Interesse an der Demokratie, oder doch, um mit Chance einen aus der VDSF Truppe wählen zu lassen.

So wie ich es sehe, ist HK dem VDSF Ansatz doch näher als dem des DAV.

Bei diesem Punkt bin ich noch mehr gespannt, als bei den Finanzen. 

Irgendwie werd ich das (ungute) Gefühl aber nicht los, das letztlich ein Abknüppelverband rauskommt, der eher die Interessen von NABU und BUND vertritt, statt die der sie bezahlenden Angler.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Irgendwie werd ich das (ungute) Gefühl aber nicht los, das letztlich ein Abknüppelverband rauskommt, der eher die Interessen von NABU und BUND vertritt, statt die der sie bezahlenden Angler.



Das ist kein Gefühl sondern Fakt. Haben sie ja schon klar gemacht: Naturschutz vor Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Welche Landesverbände oder wie viele (oder Delegierte) müssten eigentlich dem Misstrauensantrag zustimmen, um eine gültiges Votum zu erhalten und das Amtsende der Präsidentin einzuläuten?



Ist ein Misstrauens- und kein Abwahlantrag.

Damit macht man zuerst mal nur klar, dass man mit der Amtsführung nicht einverstanden ist..

Selbst wenn ihr 90% das Vertrauen entziehen würden, könnte sie im Amt bleiben.

Sie müsste da schon selber zurücktreten.....

;-))))))


----------



## Lui Nairolf (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Was ist dann das Ziel dieses Antrags?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Auf die mangelhafte Leistung des Präsidiums aufmerksam machen und dieses mit einer genügend hohen Stimmenzahl zum Rücktritt zu bewegen oder dazu zu bringen, statt dessen endlich anfangen konkret und sinnvoll zu arbeiten.

Nochmal:
Wird eh scheitern!!

Die Abnicker wollten das ja genau so!

Und werden das wieder so abstimmen, dass die so weitermachen können..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und werden das wieder so abstimmen, dass die so weitermachen können..


 
 Und wie immer natürlich der Demokratie folgend! 

 Die haben bestimmt schon Abstimmungstermine bis 2017 im Kalender geblockt


----------



## Jose (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, wie die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, so nett zu schreiben geruhte...
> ...



"den regeln der demokratie folgend" ist gut.

die dame ist seit dem 22.10.2013 kein MdB mehr - auf ihrer website merkt man davon nix: Immer noch MdB, im Impressum falsche angaben zuhauf. 
zum vergleich, die website von Bahr ist bereinigt.

aber der hat sicher mehr zeit jetzt als die  DAFV-präsidentin.

nebenbei,  falsches impressum ist strafbar, das führen eines titels ohne berechtigung wohl auch.

sag ich mal, den regeln der demokratie folgend, welcher rechtskundige unter uns könnte denn diesem missstand abhelfen bzw. wie geht das?

außerdem scheint mir, die gute geniert sich ein bisschen wegen ihrer nebentätigkeit für den DAFV, auf ihrer website ergibt die suche nach "DAFV" Null ergebnisse.

wie ihre präsidentschaft auch.


----------



## kati48268 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Jose schrieb:


> ...
> außerdem scheint mir, die gute geniert sich ein bisschen wegen ihrer nebentätigkeit für den DAFV, auf ihrer website ergibt die suche nach "DAFV" Null ergebnisse.
> wie ihre präsidentschaft auch.


Das ist der excellente Draht zu Bund & EU, den man sich geholt hat.
|muahah:

Mal abgesehen von all den Schäden die durch diesen Griff ins Klo bei der Präsidentenwahl bereits entstanden sind und noch entstehen, materiell wie immateriell, 
_es ist so unglaublich *peinlich* für die LV-Vertreter, wie für die gesamte Anglerschaft!_


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Bitte beim Thema bleiben:
HV!

Nicht H-K

Danke..


----------



## Knispel (9. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Als Finanzboss ein wirklich guter Wettkampfangler und als Oberhaupt der Süsswasserangler ein keine Kompromisse eingehender radikaler Wettkampfangelgegner - na da bin ich mal gespannt was das wird ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Knispel schrieb:


> na da bin ich mal gespannt was das wird ....



Der Versuch der Ex-DAVler zu retten, was noch zu retten ist?

Sind ja zuerst mal nur Vorschläge von Brandenburg und Sachsen - nicht umsonst hat Frau Dr. ja wohl um weitere Vorschläge/Kandidaten gebeten.

Und dabei extra noch darauf hingewiesen, dass sie nix davon hält, dass hier Ex-DAVler ein "Vorschlagsrecht" hätten, wie diese ja meinen. Das hätte nur vor der Fusion gegolten..

Sondern dass nun eben ein freies Vorschlagrecht bestehen würde und selbstverständlich nun auch ein Ex-DAV-Vize durch einen aus dem VDFS ersetzt werden könne......

Und selbst wenn keine Vorschläge weiteren kommen - die müssten immer noch gewählt werden...

Gegen eine klare VDSF-Mehrheit..

Wird definitiv noch interessant werden...

Da vor der Fusion bis dato ja keinerlei inhaltliche Abstimmung, angelpolitische Ausrichtung, Leitlinien etc. festgeschrieben wurden (trotz gegenteiliger, nun klar gebrochener Versprechen seitens des EX-DAV-Bund),  und das auch kein Tagesordnungspunkt der HV ist, müssen die Ex-DAVler nun eben so versuchen, über Personal ihre angelpolitischen Leitlinien durchzusetzen..

Ob und in wie weit das klappen wird, wird sicher interessant sein zu beobachten... 

Abgesehen davon, dass für fischereiliche Veranstaltungen auch nach dieser HV eh keine Kohle da sein wird...


----------



## Knispel (9. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dabei extra noch darauf hingewiesen, dass sie nix davon hält, dass hier Ex-DAVler ein "Vorschlagsrecht" hätten, wie diese ja meinen. Das hätte nur vor der Fusion gegolten..
> .


 
Damit ist also die vom AB früher aufgestellte Prognose offiziell aus dem Munde von Frau Dr. bestätigt worden, dass die ehemalige DAV`ler im Präsidium des DAFV eine eher untergeortnete Rolle spielen - mit anderen Worten endgültig "platt" gemacht werden. 

Wo sind die Leute die gesagt haben, dass tritt nie ein - nur gemeinsam sind wir stark ?
Ich sag´s ja - alles tritt ein wie bereits prognostiziert !



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass für fischereiliche Veranstaltungen auch nach dieser HV eh keine Kohle da sein wird...


 
Stimmt nicht, Herr Q. hat immer im Stipperforum behauptet, alles geplante findet statt und ist bezahlt ! Mich würde z.B. sehr interessieren, wieviel Geld die Teilnahme an der Feeder WM in Südafrika verschlingt ? Das ist ja nun nicht mal eben im Nachbarsee um die Ecke und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass unsere "Feedernationalmanschaft" nebst event. mitreisenden Fuktionärsanhang das mal eben aus der privaten Portokasse nimmt ... Na, ja eventuell lässt ja Shimanski und co. was springen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Die Gerüchteküche kocht ja schon wieder.

Es soll in VDSF-Kreisen schon über Gegenkandidaten verhandelt werden..

Ob  das eine Kandidatur als Finanzer oder zuerstmal nur als Vize sein soll, und das Präsidium dann später die Aufgabenbereiche neu verteilen soll, hört man genauso wie immer  größer werdende Unzufriedenheit in Ex-DAV-Kreisen bezüglich dessen, dass nun die Fusion vollzogen wäre und es damit natürlich auch kein Vorschlagsrecht für Ex-DAVler mehr gibt, wie Friedel Richter das in seinem Vorschlagsschreiben verlangt und was von Frau Dr. ja schon deutlich einkassiert wurde.

Ich glaube es wird eine spannende HV geben, bei der es sich rächen wird, dass weder Inhalte noch Finanzen VOR der Fusion geklärt wurden...




PS:
So ein persönlicher Gedanke von mir:
Wer ist denn so bescheuert, sich freiwillig als Finanzvize aufstellen zu lassen bei der desaströsen Finanzsituation???

Und dazu brauchts dann sicher auch nen Fachmann, um das überhaupt in den Griff zu kriegen (Banker, Steuerberater etc.).

Und wenn so einer mal richtig die Bilanzen der letzten Jahre und das aktuelle Chaos durchgeht, wird sich da keiner, der Ahnung hat, wirklich die Finger verbrennen wollen.

Ich finds immer spannender............


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ist doch kein Problem, solange sie sich um sich selber kümmern, können sie nichts negatives für den Angelsport anrichten.

Alles hat auch seine guten Seiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Siehst Du falsch:
Ein inaktiver Verband bei aktiven Gegnern schadet den Anglern..

Das ist ja das Problem..

Aber keines der HV, um die es hier geht - ist eines der Grund/Strukturprobleme.......


----------



## Honeyball (9. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

...und trotzdem bin ich weder davon überzeugt, dass die Ex-DAVler merken, wie sie untergebuttert werden, noch dass sie irgendwelche Konsequenzen daraus ziehen werden.

Aber wo wir hier gerade von unseren sich jetzt (meiner Meinung nach erwartungsgemäß) erfüllenden Prognosen reden: Haben wir eigentlich jemals einen Tipp dafür abgegeben, was nach der erfolgten widerstandslosen Vereinnahmung des DAV und der damit vollzogenen Ergreifung der Gesamtmacht als nächstes ansteht? Gab es da nicht mal eine Diskussion zum Thema DAV-Gewässerpool?
...und wir haben wieder November und wieder steht eine HV an und wieder wird im Vorfeld gemauschelt, getrickst, an Machtpositionen gebastelt, unliebsame Wahrheiten verleugnet etc.pp.

...und wie immer gibt es hier tatsächlich noch einzelne, die das zu verteidigen versuchen (obwohl es schon deutlich weniger geworden sind )
...und wie immer steht dahinter die große Masse der tumben Ignoranten, die sich keinen Deut drum scheren und sich nur wundern, dass alles irgendwie nicht mehr so ist, wie es mal war.

Also, mein Blick in die Glaskugel: Spätestens im November 2015 diskutieren wir hier über die Auflösung des Gewässerpools:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hier gehts aber ums Jetzt, um die jetzt stattfindende HV, da gibts erstmal genug aufzuräumen.

*Bitte also wieder beim Thema bleiben*:
Das Delegiertenmaterial zur Hauptversammlung des (VDSF)DAFV 
88 Seiten, 17 Anlagen, viel zum durchackern...

So viel kurz vorab:
Im Anschreiben schreibt Frau Dr. von "2 aktuellen Beispielen, warum eine starke Interessenvertretung der Angler notwendig sei"..

Dreimal dürft ihr raten.....
RÜSCHTÜCH!!!

Kleine Wasserkraft
Kormorane....



Anzeigen gegen Angler?
Bundestierschutzgesetz?
Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln im Bundestag?
Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln in Europa?

FÜR Angler und Angeln meine ich da ganz bewusst, nicht GEGEN Wasserkraft und Kormorane..

Richtig:
Komplette Fehlanzeige...

*Nach erstem grobem durchackern des Delegiertenmaterials:*
Zwischen Vorträgen morgens und buntem Abend bleiben laut Tagesordnung gerade mal 3 Stunden Zeit für die Hauptversammlung (wer bezahlt die Referenten eigentlich, zu was braucht man auf einer solchen Hauptversammlung, bei der es um die Zukunft des Verbandes geht, Vorträge z. B. über den "Doppelschlitzpass Geesthacht"???) .

*Wie kaum anders zu erwarten, sind die zukünftigen angelpolitischen Leitlinien des (VDSF)DAFV NICHT Bestandteil der Tagesordnung.*

Die Auseinandersetzung/Sichtung/Beurteilung mit dem Haushaltsvoranschlag 2014 dauert noch.

Das ist ein komplett wirres und undurchschaubares Konstrukt, in dem Dinge noch drinstehen, die längst auf der gerade stattgefundenen Verbandsausschusssitzung anders beschlossen wurden (Abschaffung AFZ Fischwaid z. B.)..

Ebenso wurden bei den Einnahmen bei Mitgliedsbeiträgen nach unserer Nachrechnung mehrere im Aussenverhältnis rechtsgültige Kündigungen nicht berücksichtigt.

Ob andere LV wie z. B. Meck-Pomm inzwischen ihre Kündigung wie eigentlich ja notwendig auch schriftlich zurückgenommen haben, oder da nur das Wort Brillowskis auf der letzten Verbandsauschusssitzung mit Mohnert steht, als der fragte, wer denn nun die Kündigung zurücknimmt, ist offen.

Das meinte da ja auch der VFG B-W, dass sie die Kündigung wieder zurücknehmen. 
Dann aber von der Mehrheit der MV des VFG die Kündigung bestätigt und aufrecht erhalten wurde...


Dennoch scheint nach erster Durchsicht eine Unterdeckung von ca. 100.000 Euro für 2014 mehr oder weniger zugegeben zu werden (Unterdeckung von knapp 70.000 Euro, 30.000 Euro beim Casting einmal in Einnahmen verbucht und einmal als Minderausgabe bei Ausgaben), realistisch dürften an Hand Kündigungen und "schönem Rechnen" die "Minuszahlen" eher zwischen 300.000 und 350.000 Euro liegen.

Dabei sind aber weder weitere Risiken wie der eigentlich laut Verschmelzungsvertrag zurückzuzahlende Zusatzbeitrag von 55 Cent je Ex-DAV-Zahler berücksichtigt. 

Noch die in unseren Augen nicht rechtmäßige Kostenerstattung des BV an die LV.

Dass nämlich nur jeder 2 Delegierte (jeweils  der erste, dritte, fünfte und so weiter) die Anfahrt zur HV vom Bundesverband bezahlt bekommt statt alle Delegierten alle anfallenden Kosten (Unterbringung, Verpflegung, Anfahrt etc.), wie das wohl laut § 670 BGB eigentlich sein müsste..

Dass zudem auch überall eingespart werden soll, wo so ein Bundesverband etwas bewirken kann und soll (von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit über Jugendarbeit, über Europa bis zum Angeln, Casting wird wohl unterm Strich leicht erhöht..), stellt sich natürlich die Frage wieder ganz neu, zu was einem solchen Dachverband überhaupt nur ein Cent bezahlt wird, wenn keinerlei Leistung für die Mitglieder, die Landesverbände, letztlich mehr oder weniger ausser dem Aufrechterhalten der Bundesverbandsverwaltung, gegenübersteht..

Alles in allem scheinen sich nach erstem durchackern des Delegiertenmaterials die bis jetzt schlimmsten Befürchtungen als noch zu positiv gedacht herauszustelle
....

Sündenbock gefunden??

*Vize für Finanzen, Bauersfeld, wird rausgeschmissen..*

Jetzt auf einmal..

Quelle:
Delegiertenmaterial Verbandsausschuss

Er hätte nichts gemacht und wäre seit September auch nicht mehr erreichbar..

Für mich ein durchsichtiger Versuch der Präsidentin, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die Verantwortung nach dem Misstrauensantrag abzuwälzen.

Dass sie bei den vielen Anfragen bez. Finanzen vor und seit der Fusion, ihrem Versprechen im Mai Zahlen vorzulegen, der Nichtbeantwortung und Nichtreaktion ihrerseits auf finanzielle, schriftlich gestellte und wiederholt angemahnte Fragen der Landesverbände erst jetzt reagiert, das legt die Verantwortung auch zu hundert Prozent zu ihr.

Und der Rest des Präsidiums ist genauso voll verantwortlich, das dem Allem, was da Präsidentin und Finanzvize angerichtet haben, tatenlos zugesehen hat.

Es gehört in meinen Augen nun auf Grund der veränderten Sachlage der Misstrauensantrag gegen die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsageordnete der FDP, frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, erweitert auf das ganze Präsidium.

Einmal mehr haben die ALLE ihre Unfähigkeit bewiesen, indem sie das so lange laufen liessen..

*SCHANDE über die Anglergeldvernichter im Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV!!!!!!!!*




*Neuste Infos, da das neueste Delegiertenmaterial rausging...*

Steffen Quinger wurden am 5.11. von Brandenburg und Sachsen als Nachfolger von Björn Bauersfeld vorgeschlagen, nachdem der aus privaten Gründen am 4.11. seinen Rücktritt erklärte.

Frau Dr. schrieb dann, es wäre nicht notwendig, jemanden aus dem Alt-DAV zu wählen, wie das Brandenburg und Sachsen verlangten, da man nun fusioniert sei und deshalb freies Vorschlagsrecht herrsche und sie bittet um weitere Vorschläge...

Nachfolger von Steffen Quinger als Referent soll nach dem Wunsch Brandenburgs und Sachsens dann Daniel Müller werden.



Dann ging Frau Dr. auf den Misstrauensantrag ein, indem sie schrieb, dass sie dazu nix schreibt.

Richtig stellen wollte sie nur die angeblich falsche Zeitschiene der Fusion aus dem Antrag,weil ja angeblich Rechtskraft erst am 19. 06. eingetreten sei. 

Und sie wohl dann nach ihrer Meinung erst da was hätte arbeiten dürfen/können/wollen....

Gaaaaanz vergessen (oder was auch sonst) hat sie dabei wohl, dass mit ihrer Unterschrift auf der Seite des (VDSF)DAFV zu lesen ist, dass die Verschmelzung schon am 28. 5. wirksam geworden sei mit Eintragung in Offenbach :
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/pressemitteilung-05-juni-2013

Und natürlich auch, dass man auch vorher schon gemeinsam hätte arbeiten können, und das alles vernünftig vorbereiten, wenn man gewollt hätte.

*NETTER* Gimmick am Rande:
Das Dokument trägt den Titel "Delegiertenmaterial für die *DAV*-Hauptversammlung am 22.11. 2013 in Saarbrücken"
;-))))))

*Was nun draus wird???*
Der Versuch der Ex-DAVler zu retten, was noch zu retten ist?

Sind ja zuerst mal nur Vorschläge von Brandenburg und Sachsen - nicht umsonst hat Frau Dr. ja wohl um weitere Vorschläge/Kandidaten gebeten.

Und dabei extra noch darauf hingewiesen, dass sie nix davon hält, dass hier Ex-DAVler ein "Vorschlagsrecht" hätten, wie diese ja meinen. Das hätte nur vor der Fusion gegolten..

Sondern dass nun eben ein freies Vorschlagrecht bestehen würde und selbstverständlich nun auch ein Ex-DAV-Vize durch einen aus dem VDFS ersetzt werden könne......

Und selbst wenn keine Vorschläge weiteren kommen - die müssten immer noch gewählt werden...

Gegen eine klare VDSF-Mehrheit..

Wird definitiv noch interessant werden...

Da vor der Fusion bis dato ja keinerlei inhaltliche Abstimmung, angelpolitische Ausrichtung, Leitlinien etc. festgeschrieben wurden (trotz gegenteiliger, nun klar gebrochener Versprechen seitens des EX-DAV-Bund), und das auch kein Tagesordnungspunkt der HV ist, müssen die Ex-DAVler nun eben so versuchen, über Personal ihre angelpolitischen Leitlinien durchzusetzen..

Ob und in wie weit das klappen wird, wird sicher interessant sein zu beobachten... 

Abgesehen davon, dass für fischereiliche Veranstaltungen auch nach dieser HV eh keine Kohle da sein wird... 


*Die Gerüchteküche kocht ja schon wieder.*

Es soll in VDSF-Kreisen schon über Gegenkandidaten verhandelt werden..

Ob das eine Kandidatur als Finanzer oder zuerstmal nur als Vize sein soll, und das Präsidium dann später die Aufgabenbereiche neu verteilen soll, hört man genauso wie immer größer werdende Unzufriedenheit in Ex-DAV-Kreisen bezüglich dessen, dass nun die Fusion vollzogen wäre und es damit natürlich auch kein Vorschlagsrecht für Ex-DAVler mehr gibt, wie Friedel Richter das in seinem Vorschlagsschreiben verlangt und was von Frau Dr. ja schon deutlich einkassiert wurde.

Ich glaube es wird eine spannende HV geben, bei der es sich rächen wird, dass weder Inhalte noch Finanzen VOR der Fusion geklärt wurden...




PS:
So ein persönlicher Gedanke von mir:
Wer ist denn so bescheuert, sich freiwillig als Finanzvize aufstellen zu lassen bei der desaströsen Finanzsituation???

Und dazu brauchts dann sicher auch nen Fachmann, um das überhaupt in den Griff zu kriegen (Banker, Steuerberater etc.).

Und wenn so einer mal richtig die Bilanzen der letzten Jahre und das aktuelle Chaos durchgeht, wird sich da keiner, der Ahnung hat, wirklich die Finger verbrennen wollen.

Ich finds immer spannender............


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob einer der Delegierten und Funktionäre, die diese (Kon)Fusion,  die Satzung, den Fusionsvertrag, die Präsidentin und das Präsidium gewählt hatten, so viel Anstand und Rückgrat hat, dass sich wenigstens einer jetzt auf der HV und auch bei seinen Anglern zu Hause in den Vereinen dafür entschuldigen wird.

Dafür, dass sie trotz all der vorliegenden Fakten, verhinderten Diskussionen und abzusehenden Folgen das alles einfach nur nach Vorgabe ihrer LV und der Alt-BV abgenickt haben...........

Wenigstens vielleicht einer mit so viel Anstand und Rückgrat???????


----------



## Lui Nairolf (10. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob einer der Delegierten und Funktionäre, die diese (Kon)Fusion,  die Satzung, den Fusionsvertrag, die Präsidentin und das Präsidium gewählt hatten, so viel Anstand und Rückgrat hat, dass sich wenigstens einer jetzt auf der HV und auch bei seinen Anglern zu Hause in den Vereinen dafür entschuldigen wird.
> 
> Dafür, dass sie trotz all der vorliegenden Fakten, verhinderten Diskussionen und abzusehenden Folgen das alles einfach nur nach Vorgabe ihrer LV und der Alt-BV abgenickt haben...........
> 
> Wenigstens vielleicht einer mit so viel Anstand und Rückgrat???????



Also - tut mir leid, da bin ich jetzt noch skeptischer als du beim Misstrauensantrag ... um das zu machen gehört nämlich nicht nur Anstand und Rückgrat dazu, sondern auch der Mut, den Fehler einzugestehen.

Da glaub ich eher, dass mancher die geheime Abstimmung nutzt um der Frau Monsanto per nicht nachvollziehbarer Stimme "eine mitzugeben".


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> um das zu machen gehört nämlich nicht nur Anstand und Rückgrat dazu, sondern auch der Mut, den Fehler einzugestehen.



Mut oder Fähigkeit???

Aber gerade die HV wäre da ja die richtige Bühne, um auch öffentlich den anderen zu zeigen, dass man einen solchen Verband nicht (mehr) will. 
Aber gewillt wäre, neue Wege zu gehen..

Mir stinkt es ohne Ende, dass hinter den Kulissen überall bei den LV jetzt über den BV und das Präsidium rumgemosert wird, weil von denen nix kommt... 

Und nicht nur, dass keiner zugibt, selbst daran schuld zu sein, weil die das so gewählt haben.

Auch statt öffentlich gegenüber den Anglern zu ihrer Meinung zu stehen, wird weiter nur in Hinterzimmern und kleineren oder größeren Zirkeln rumgemauschelt..

Anstand, Rückgrat, wegen mir auch Mut, Intelligenz und Cleverness, Klugheit, politischer Instinkt, Offenheit, einsetzen für Angler und Angeln bleibt dabei wie bisher in den Altverbänden auch weiter auf der Strecke..

Deswegen meine Hoffnung auf  wenigstens EINEN der Abnicker, der seinen Fehler auf der HV eigesteht und sich entschuldigt und damit evtl. ne Initialzündung gibt..

Und ja ich weiss, hab ich selber oft genug geschrieben, hoffen und harren.................


----------



## Jose (10. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Oops, jetzt hab ich in 'nem anderen trööt gelesen, dass die HV erst am 21/22.11 stattfindet.

und ich dachte, die beginnt morgen um 11:11 uhr, als rheinländer find ich das schade.

egal, pappnase ist ok bis aschermittwoch :m


----------



## Lui Nairolf (10. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Jose schrieb:


> pappnase



Auch am 21./22. werden viele Pappnasen zu sehen sein. Gerüchteweise konnte über besondere Beziehungen  ein Sponsor gewonnen werden. Monsanto oder so ähnlich.


----------



## smithie (10. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die Landesverbände haben den Anspruch diese zu bekommen.
> 
> Die normalen organisierten einzelnen Angler müssen sich das dann von denen holen oder es dort einsehen.


Ich rede jetzt von Bayern:
also Landesverband -> Bezirksverband -> Verein
Mitglied im BV ist der LV.

Habe ich als zahlendes Vereinsmitglied (und damit nur indirekt im LV organisiert), das Recht, das Material zu sehen?
Muss der LV mir das zeigen, wenn ich in der Geschäftsstelle vorbeigehe?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



smithie schrieb:


> Habe ich als zahlendes Vereinsmitglied (und damit nur indirekt im LV organisiert), das Recht, das Material zu sehen?
> Muss der LV mir das zeigen, wenn ich in der Geschäftsstelle vorbeigehe?



Kommt auf die jeweilige Satzung an (daran siehst Du dann auch, ob Du denen als Angler/Mensch mehr wert bist als nur um zu zahlen...) - aber warum sollte man das verweigern??

Wenn man nix zu verbergen hat??


----------



## smithie (10. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



pro-release schrieb:


> Richtig, die Fischwaid MUSS in dieser Form weitergeführt werden. Die Basis muss aktiv informiert werden, man kann nicht verlangen das die Basis sich in Eigeninitiative informiert.


Du hattest weiterhin geschrieben, dass jeder Vereinsvorstand die Fischwaid bekommt und "informiert" ist.

1) Du bist Dir schon über den Informationsgehalt der Zeitschrift im Klaren? Hast Du da mal was zu Angelpolitischen Themen, und damit meine ich INHALTEN, gefunden (nicht, dass sich x % für HK ausgesprochen haben)?

2) Du willst die Basis informieren. Die Zeitschrift als Papier bekommt der Vereinsvorstand.
Wie soll der Vorstand die Mitglieder informieren? 
- jedem einen Brief schreiben?
- die Zeitschrift jedem kopieren, der sie haben will?
- beim Stammtisch auslegen?
- den Inhalt abschreiben und ins Internet stellen?

Warum kein Newsletter per E-Mail seitens des BV?
Warum keine Fischwaid als pdf für ALLE Mitglieder?

Wir leben im Jahr 2013 und es sollte zwischenzeitlich wohl jeder, der einen bundesweit organisierten Verband "betreiben" will in der Lage sein, Information selbst zu verteilen, die vorhandenen Kanäle effektiv zu nutzen.
Und wenn er das nicht kann (Kommentar dazu verkneiffe ich mir) erwarte ich zumindest, dass die Informationen in einer Form weiterzugeben, dass andere, die die Verteilung machen können, nicht unnötig mit Arbeit belastet bzw. behindert werden.


Habe vor ein paar Tagen einen Vortrag der Leiterin social media des WWF gehört - die sind *Lichtjahre *voraus...


----------



## smithie (10. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommt auf die jeweilige Satzung an (daran siehst Du dann auch, ob Du denen als Angler/Mensch mehr wert bist als nur um zu zahlen...) - aber warum sollte man das verweigern??
> 
> Wenn man nix zu verbergen hat??


Eben das befürchte ich ja...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (10. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Social Media sind etwas sehr unangenehmes. Denn dort findet Kommunikation statt. Nicht nur einseitige. Wer will das schon, vor allem, wenn es unangenehm werden würde. Außerdem ist das Internet nur eine Erscheinung des Zeitgeistes.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



smithie schrieb:


> Muss der LV mir das zeigen, wenn ich in der Geschäftsstelle vorbeigehe?



Der LSFV SH hat mich an meinen Verein verwiesen! Als nicht (direktes) Mitglied hätte ich keinen Anspruch darauf (aber meine Kohle nehmen und verbrennen die gerne...). Egal was also hier von DAFV Befürwortern geschrieben und behauptet wird- in SH geht das nur über den Verein. 

Das habe ich schriftlich als E-Mail auf meine Anfrage nach Unterlagen zum DAFV vorliegen. Das ist dann wohl die anglerfreundliche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände. 

Die Unterlagen schön in den eigenen Reihen behalten. Nicht das noch jemand hier bestätigen kann, dass im AB wirklich die Wahrheit von TF verbreitet wird....|supergri


----------



## smithie (10. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Als nicht (direktes) Mitglied hätte ich keinen Anspruch darauf


Hm, könnte in Bayern noch schwieriger sein, als Vereinsmitglied bin ich ja ein "noch indirekteres" Mitglied im BV:

Verein ist Mitglied im Bezirksverband, Bezirksverband ist Mitglied im LV, LV im BV.
Noch verzwickter geht's kaum... -.-


----------



## Lui Nairolf (10. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist der Landesfischereiverband Bayern nicht mehr im DAFV. Ausgetreten wegen Finanzen und Konzeptlosigkeit (die sie aber im Fusionsverfahren mitgetragen haben...). Also bist du gar nichts, außer vom BV und seiner Untätigkeit betroffener Angler, wie viele unorganisierten Angler auch.


----------



## smithie (10. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist der Landesfischereiverband Bayern nicht mehr im DAFV. Ausgetreten wegen Finanzen und Konzeptlosigkeit (die sie aber im Fusionsverfahren mitgetragen haben...). Also bist du gar nichts, außer vom BV und seiner Untätigkeit betroffener Angler, wie viele unorganisierten Angler auch.


Der Austritt ist zum 31.12.2013.
Also bin ich "noch" was


----------



## Lui Nairolf (11. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Stimmt  Na dann los - wenn du jetzt anfrägst, hast die Unterlagen bestimmt schon übermorgen


----------



## Knispel (11. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

OT.

Mich würde eines mal interessieren wg. der LV - Austritte aus dem BV. Es gibt Vereine die schreiben bei Ausgabe von Gastkarten die Mitgliedschaft in einem dem (damals) VDSV oder DAV vor ( z.B.  der SFV Bremen ). Ich bin jetzt Niedersachse und in keinem dem BV angehörigen LV mehr Mitglied - obwohl 6 von den 8 Weserpacht IV Vereinen jetzt quasi "Verbandslos" sind. Bin ich jetzt "vogelfrei" und habe keinen Anspruch auf Gastkarten mehr ? Ich kann damit Leben aber bestimmt einige Kollegen nicht !


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Knispel schrieb:


> *OT.*
> 
> Mich würde eines mal interessieren wg. der LV - Austritte aus dem BV. Es gibt Vereine die schreiben bei Ausgabe von Gastkarten die Mitgliedschaft in einem dem (damals) VDSV oder DAV vor ( z.B.  der SFV Bremen ). Ich bin jetzt Niedersachse und in keinem dem BV angehörigen LV mehr Mitglied - obwohl 6 von den 8 Weserpacht IV Vereinen jetzt quasi "Verbandslos" sind. Bin ich jetzt "vogelfrei" und habe keinen Anspruch auf Gastkarten mehr ? Ich kann damit Leben aber bestimmt einige Kollegen nicht !


Das stimmt so in Vereinen die nur im gemeinsamen Bundesverband organisierte Angelfischer wollen. Dürfte aber nur die Minderheit sein (sowohl Vereine die das machen, wie Angler die das brauchen), zudem gibts LV in die man als Einzelmitglied eintreten kann, das sind dann 10 - 20 Euro im Jahr, für den, der das meint zu brauchen, und viele sind eh in mehreren Vereinen/LV schon organisiert.  Ausserdem: Soll deswegen ein LV im BV bleiben, um wegen einer Minderheit das ganze Geld an den BV zahlen zu müssen wegen Gastkarten und sonst für nix, wo die doch (s.o.) andere Möglichkeiten haben?? Aber dadurch, dass Du hier wieder OT reinbringst (warum eigentlich immer wieder??), muss ich wieder mal aufs eigentliche Thema verweisen:


*Bitte also wieder beim Thema bleiben*:
Das Delegiertenmaterial zur Hauptversammlung des (VDSF)DAFV 
88 Seiten, 17 Anlagen, viel zum durchackern...

So viel kurz vorab:
Im Anschreiben schreibt Frau Dr. von "2 aktuellen Beispielen, warum eine starke Interessenvertretung der Angler notwendig sei"..

Dreimal dürft ihr raten.....
RÜSCHTÜCH!!!

Kleine Wasserkraft
Kormorane....



Anzeigen gegen Angler?
Bundestierschutzgesetz?
Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln im Bundestag?
Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln in Europa?

FÜR Angler und Angeln meine ich da ganz bewusst, nicht GEGEN Wasserkraft und Kormorane..

Richtig:
Komplette Fehlanzeige...

*Nach erstem grobem durchackern des Delegiertenmaterials:*
Zwischen Vorträgen morgens und buntem Abend bleiben laut Tagesordnung gerade mal 3 Stunden Zeit für die Hauptversammlung (wer bezahlt die Referenten eigentlich, zu was braucht man auf einer solchen Hauptversammlung, bei der es um die Zukunft des Verbandes geht, Vorträge z. B. über den "Doppelschlitzpass Geesthacht"???) .

*Wie kaum anders zu erwarten, sind die zukünftigen angelpolitischen Leitlinien des (VDSF)DAFV NICHT Bestandteil der Tagesordnung.*

Die Auseinandersetzung/Sichtung/Beurteilung mit dem Haushaltsvoranschlag 2014 dauert noch.

Das ist ein komplett wirres und undurchschaubares Konstrukt, in dem Dinge noch drinstehen, die längst auf der gerade stattgefundenen Verbandsausschusssitzung anders beschlossen wurden (Abschaffung AFZ Fischwaid z. B.)..

Ebenso wurden bei den Einnahmen bei Mitgliedsbeiträgen nach unserer Nachrechnung mehrere im Aussenverhältnis rechtsgültige Kündigungen nicht berücksichtigt.

Ob andere LV wie z. B. Meck-Pomm inzwischen ihre Kündigung wie eigentlich ja notwendig auch schriftlich zurückgenommen haben, oder da nur das Wort Brillowskis auf der letzten Verbandsauschusssitzung mit Mohnert steht, als der fragte, wer denn nun die Kündigung zurücknimmt, ist offen.

Das meinte da ja auch der VFG B-W, dass sie die Kündigung wieder zurücknehmen. 
Dann aber von der Mehrheit der MV des VFG die Kündigung bestätigt und aufrecht erhalten wurde...


Dennoch scheint nach erster Durchsicht eine Unterdeckung von ca. 100.000 Euro für 2014 mehr oder weniger zugegeben zu werden (Unterdeckung von knapp 70.000 Euro, 30.000 Euro beim Casting einmal in Einnahmen verbucht und einmal als Minderausgabe bei Ausgaben), realistisch dürften an Hand Kündigungen und "schönem Rechnen" die "Minuszahlen" eher zwischen 300.000 und 350.000 Euro liegen.

Dabei sind aber weder weitere Risiken wie der eigentlich laut Verschmelzungsvertrag zurückzuzahlende Zusatzbeitrag von 55 Cent je Ex-DAV-Zahler berücksichtigt. 

Noch die in unseren Augen nicht rechtmäßige Kostenerstattung des BV an die LV.

Dass nämlich nur jeder 2 Delegierte (jeweils  der erste, dritte, fünfte und so weiter) die Anfahrt zur HV vom Bundesverband bezahlt bekommt statt alle Delegierten alle anfallenden Kosten (Unterbringung, Verpflegung, Anfahrt etc.), wie das wohl laut § 670 BGB eigentlich sein müsste..

Dass zudem auch überall eingespart werden soll, wo so ein Bundesverband etwas bewirken kann und soll (von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit über Jugendarbeit, über Europa bis zum Angeln, Casting wird wohl unterm Strich leicht erhöht..), stellt sich natürlich die Frage wieder ganz neu, zu was einem solchen Dachverband überhaupt nur ein Cent bezahlt wird, wenn keinerlei Leistung für die Mitglieder, die Landesverbände, letztlich mehr oder weniger ausser dem Aufrechterhalten der Bundesverbandsverwaltung, gegenübersteht..

Alles in allem scheinen sich nach erstem durchackern des Delegiertenmaterials die bis jetzt schlimmsten Befürchtungen als noch zu positiv gedacht herauszustelle
....

Sündenbock gefunden??

*Vize für Finanzen, Bauersfeld, wird rausgeschmissen..*

Jetzt auf einmal..

Quelle:
Delegiertenmaterial Verbandsausschuss

Er hätte nichts gemacht und wäre seit September auch nicht mehr erreichbar..

Für mich ein durchsichtiger Versuch der Präsidentin, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die Verantwortung nach dem Misstrauensantrag abzuwälzen.

Dass sie bei den vielen Anfragen bez. Finanzen vor und seit der Fusion, ihrem Versprechen im Mai Zahlen vorzulegen, der Nichtbeantwortung und Nichtreaktion ihrerseits auf finanzielle, schriftlich gestellte und wiederholt angemahnte Fragen der Landesverbände erst jetzt reagiert, das legt die Verantwortung auch zu hundert Prozent zu ihr.

Und der Rest des Präsidiums ist genauso voll verantwortlich, das dem Allem, was da Präsidentin und Finanzvize angerichtet haben, tatenlos zugesehen hat.

Es gehört in meinen Augen nun auf Grund der veränderten Sachlage der Misstrauensantrag gegen die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsageordnete der FDP, frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, erweitert auf das ganze Präsidium.

Einmal mehr haben die ALLE ihre Unfähigkeit bewiesen, indem sie das so lange laufen liessen..

*SCHANDE über die Anglergeldvernichter im Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV!!!!!!!!*




*Neuste Infos, da das neueste Delegiertenmaterial rausging...*

Steffen Quinger wurden am 5.11. von Brandenburg und Sachsen als Nachfolger von Björn Bauersfeld vorgeschlagen, nachdem der aus privaten Gründen am 4.11. seinen Rücktritt erklärte.

Frau Dr. schrieb dann, es wäre nicht notwendig, jemanden aus dem Alt-DAV zu wählen, wie das Brandenburg und Sachsen verlangten, da man nun fusioniert sei und deshalb freies Vorschlagsrecht herrsche und sie bittet um weitere Vorschläge...

Nachfolger von Steffen Quinger als Referent soll nach dem Wunsch Brandenburgs und Sachsens dann Daniel Müller werden.



Dann ging Frau Dr. auf den Misstrauensantrag ein, indem sie schrieb, dass sie dazu nix schreibt.

Richtig stellen wollte sie nur die angeblich falsche Zeitschiene der Fusion aus dem Antrag,weil ja angeblich Rechtskraft erst am 19. 06. eingetreten sei. 

Und sie wohl dann nach ihrer Meinung erst da was hätte arbeiten dürfen/können/wollen....

Gaaaaanz vergessen (oder was auch sonst) hat sie dabei wohl, dass mit ihrer Unterschrift auf der Seite des (VDSF)DAFV zu lesen ist, dass die Verschmelzung schon am 28. 5. wirksam geworden sei mit Eintragung in Offenbach :
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/pressemitteilung-05-juni-2013

Und natürlich auch, dass man auch vorher schon gemeinsam hätte arbeiten können, und das alles vernünftig vorbereiten, wenn man gewollt hätte.

*NETTER* Gimmick am Rande:
Das Dokument trägt den Titel "Delegiertenmaterial für die *DAV*-Hauptversammlung am 22.11. 2013 in Saarbrücken"
;-))))))

*Was nun draus wird???*
Der Versuch der Ex-DAVler zu retten, was noch zu retten ist?

Sind ja zuerst mal nur Vorschläge von Brandenburg und Sachsen - nicht umsonst hat Frau Dr. ja wohl um weitere Vorschläge/Kandidaten gebeten.

Und dabei extra noch darauf hingewiesen, dass sie nix davon hält, dass hier Ex-DAVler ein "Vorschlagsrecht" hätten, wie diese ja meinen. Das hätte nur vor der Fusion gegolten..

Sondern dass nun eben ein freies Vorschlagrecht bestehen würde und selbstverständlich nun auch ein Ex-DAV-Vize durch einen aus dem VDFS ersetzt werden könne......

Und selbst wenn keine Vorschläge weiteren kommen - die müssten immer noch gewählt werden...

Gegen eine klare VDSF-Mehrheit..

Wird definitiv noch interessant werden...

Da vor der Fusion bis dato ja keinerlei inhaltliche Abstimmung, angelpolitische Ausrichtung, Leitlinien etc. festgeschrieben wurden (trotz gegenteiliger, nun klar gebrochener Versprechen seitens des EX-DAV-Bund), und das auch kein Tagesordnungspunkt der HV ist, müssen die Ex-DAVler nun eben so versuchen, über Personal ihre angelpolitischen Leitlinien durchzusetzen..

Ob und in wie weit das klappen wird, wird sicher interessant sein zu beobachten... 

Abgesehen davon, dass für fischereiliche Veranstaltungen auch nach dieser HV eh keine Kohle da sein wird... 


*Die Gerüchteküche kocht ja schon wieder.*

Es soll in VDSF-Kreisen schon über Gegenkandidaten verhandelt werden..

Ob das eine Kandidatur als Finanzer oder zuerstmal nur als Vize sein soll, und das Präsidium dann später die Aufgabenbereiche neu verteilen soll, hört man genauso wie immer größer werdende Unzufriedenheit in Ex-DAV-Kreisen bezüglich dessen, dass nun die Fusion vollzogen wäre und es damit natürlich auch kein Vorschlagsrecht für Ex-DAVler mehr gibt, wie Friedel Richter das in seinem Vorschlagsschreiben verlangt und was von Frau Dr. ja schon deutlich einkassiert wurde.

Ich glaube es wird eine spannende HV geben, bei der es sich rächen wird, dass weder Inhalte noch Finanzen VOR der Fusion geklärt wurden...




PS:
So ein persönlicher Gedanke von mir:
Wer ist denn so bescheuert, sich freiwillig als Finanzvize aufstellen zu lassen bei der desaströsen Finanzsituation???

Und dazu brauchts dann sicher auch nen Fachmann, um das überhaupt in den Griff zu kriegen (Banker, Steuerberater etc.).

Und wenn so einer mal richtig die Bilanzen der letzten Jahre und das aktuelle Chaos durchgeht, wird sich da keiner, der Ahnung hat, wirklich die Finger verbrennen wollen.

Ich finds immer spannender............

*PS:*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob einer der Delegierten und Funktionäre, die diese (Kon)Fusion, die Satzung, den Fusionsvertrag, die Präsidentin und das Präsidium gewählt hatten, so viel Anstand und Rückgrat hat, dass sich wenigstens einer jetzt auf der HV und auch bei seinen Anglern zu Hause in den Vereinen dafür entschuldigen wird.

Dafür, dass sie trotz all der vorliegenden Fakten, verhinderten Diskussionen und abzusehenden Folgen das alles einfach nur nach Vorgabe ihrer LV und der Alt-BV abgenickt haben...........

Wenigstens vielleicht einer mit so viel Anstand und Rückgrat???????


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Laut Geschäftsführer Vollborn findet der LSFV-SH die (Nicht)Arbeit der Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, wohl klasse.

Anders lässt sich ja kaum erklären, dass der LSFV-SH laut Vollborn gegen den Misstrauensantrag stimmen will:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=336173#post336173

Da sich das voraussichtlich Kreisverbände und Vereine des LSFV-SH wie bisher auch widerspruchslos gefallen lassen, "folgt dies", wie es Frau Dr. so schön formulierte, "den Regeln der Demokratie".

Und man kann konstatieren, dass die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer im LSFV-SH die 
(Nicht)Arbeit von Frau Dr. dann auch toll finden.....

oder so..................


Oder es passiert doch noch was bis zur HV - wer weiss schon???


----------



## Lui Nairolf (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wie viele Stimmen hat eigentlich jeder LV?
Gibts so etwas wie einen Fraktionszwang (wäre ja nur den Regeln der Demokratie folgend?)

OT:
Und was zum Teufel meinen die im verlinkten Forum, die Forenleitung würde hier irgendwas in irgendeine Richtung lenken? Oder meinen die den Bundesverband, der sich selbst an die Wand lenkt?


----------



## kati48268 (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anders lässt sich ja kaum erklären, dass der LSFV-SH laut Vollborn gegen den Misstrauensantrag stimmen will:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=336173#post336173


_"Der LSFV wird den Antrag ablehnen..."_ und dann fehlt das "weil..." samt einer Begründung, einem Statement, einer Meinung, die ja durchaus anders als die der NiederenSachsen sein kann.
Aber es fehlt an allem, sogar an einer Meinung.
Sehr, sehr, sehr schwach! #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Wie viele Stimmen hat eigentlich jeder LV?
> Gibts so etwas wie einen Fraktionszwang (wäre ja nur den Regeln der Demokratie folgend?)



Pro 4.000  Zahler eine Stimme..

Das ist ne geheime Abstimmung.

Sollte also ein Delegierter aus SH sein Gewissen oder Rückgrat entdecken, könnte er auch für den Misstrauensantrag stimmen.

Aber im Allgemeinen wird von Delegierten und Funktionären auf den HV brav so abgestimmt, wie von oben vorgegeben..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ne geheime Abstimmung.



Das weiß ich - meine Intention war: Können die Delegierten in einem LV mit unterschiedlichen Stimmen abstimmen, aber das hat sich dann ja wohl erledigt.

Rückgrat bräuchte man nicht, bei einer geheimen Abstimmung...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Das weiß ich - meine Intention war: Können die Delegierten in einem LV mit unterschiedlichen Stimmen abstimmen, aber das hat sich dann ja wohl erledigt.
> .



Klar könnten die - max. 3 Stimmen darf ein Delegierter auf sich vereinen.

SH hat 38.500 zum Stichtag abgerechnete Zahler und kriegt dafür 10 Stimmen, für die sie dann mindestens 4 Delegierte brauchen.

Wieso die dann mit doppelt so viel Mann laut Delegiertenmaterial angemeldet sind, obwohl ja auch jeder zweite selber bezahlt werden muss, dass müssten die organisierten Angelfischer in SH nachfragen, ob die zu viel Kohle haben..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wenn man das Jahr über hart arbeitet, kann man sich in der beginnenden Vorweihnachtszeit schon mal was gönnen, noch dazu wenns der bezahlt, für den man sich hart abgerackert hat. Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _
> Sehr, sehr, sehr schwach! #d_


_

Taktisch nicht ... nicht mehr preisgeben, als der "Gegner" wissen will... da find ich es eher befremdlich, dass nicht konkret NACHGEHAKT wird, warum denn nun - und warum man die Gründe nicht öffentlich diskutieren kann/will...._


----------



## Hezaru (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Servus,
Wie ist das mit Bayern und der Kündigung?
Und den anderen Lvs die gekündigt haben?
Welche LVs sind auf der HV nicht mehr dabei?;+
Und weiss jemand was mich in Bayern der Verband (Bezirk,LV,BV)
kostet?
Danke vorab, auch wenn ich leicht abschweife...

Grus Hezaru


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Servus,
> Wie ist das mit Bayern und der Kündigung?
> Und den anderen Lvs die gekündigt haben?
> Welche LVs sind auf der HV nicht mehr dabei?;+
> ...



Ja, leider wieder OT, dennoch kurze Antwort, bevor wir wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkommen:
Auf dieser HV 2013 sind noch alle vertreten.
Gekündigt mit Beschluss der HV ab 01.01 2014 haben Bayern und der VFG-BW (aber beide, sei es aus Dummheit oder Bösartigkeit, zuerst für die (Kon)Fusion gestimmt), der LSVF-NDS hat gültig gekündigt (und auch gegen die (Kon)Fusion gestimmt) und muss dies noch am 8. Dezember im Innenverhältnis absegnen lassen.

Die Kosten müsste Dir Dein Verein sagen können, ist überall komplett unterschiedlich.
Der LSFV-NDS verlangt zur Zeit 2,50 für sich plus 2,00 für  den Bundesverband, also zusammen 4,50 Euro (dürfte der preiswerteste sein, geht bei manchen auch deutlich und weit über 10 oder 15 Euro zusammen).

*Und damit wieder zurück zum Thema:*
Das Delegiertenmaterial zur Hauptversammlung des (VDSF)DAFV 
88 Seiten, 17 Anlagen, viel zum durchackern...

So viel kurz vorab:
Im Anschreiben schreibt Frau Dr. von "2 aktuellen Beispielen, warum eine starke Interessenvertretung der Angler notwendig sei"..

Dreimal dürft ihr raten.....
RÜSCHTÜCH!!!

Kleine Wasserkraft
Kormorane....



Anzeigen gegen Angler?
Bundestierschutzgesetz?
Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln im Bundestag?
Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln in Europa?

FÜR Angler und Angeln meine ich da ganz bewusst, nicht GEGEN Wasserkraft und Kormorane..

Richtig:
Komplette Fehlanzeige...

*Nach erstem grobem durchackern des Delegiertenmaterials:*
Zwischen Vorträgen morgens und buntem Abend bleiben laut Tagesordnung gerade mal 3 Stunden Zeit für die Hauptversammlung (wer bezahlt die Referenten eigentlich, zu was braucht man auf einer solchen Hauptversammlung, bei der es um die Zukunft des Verbandes geht, Vorträge z. B. über den "Doppelschlitzpass Geesthacht"???) .

*Wie kaum anders zu erwarten, sind die zukünftigen angelpolitischen Leitlinien des (VDSF)DAFV NICHT Bestandteil der Tagesordnung.*

Die Auseinandersetzung/Sichtung/Beurteilung mit dem Haushaltsvoranschlag 2014 dauert noch.

Das ist ein komplett wirres und undurchschaubares Konstrukt, in dem Dinge noch drinstehen, die längst auf der gerade stattgefundenen Verbandsausschusssitzung anders beschlossen wurden (Abschaffung AFZ Fischwaid z. B.)..

Ebenso wurden bei den Einnahmen bei Mitgliedsbeiträgen nach unserer Nachrechnung mehrere im Aussenverhältnis rechtsgültige Kündigungen nicht berücksichtigt.

Ob andere LV wie z. B. Meck-Pomm inzwischen ihre Kündigung wie eigentlich ja notwendig auch schriftlich zurückgenommen haben, oder da nur das Wort Brillowskis auf der letzten Verbandsauschusssitzung mit Mohnert steht, als der fragte, wer denn nun die Kündigung zurücknimmt, ist offen.

Das meinte da ja auch der VFG B-W, dass sie die Kündigung wieder zurücknehmen. 
Dann aber von der Mehrheit der MV des VFG die Kündigung bestätigt und aufrecht erhalten wurde...


Dennoch scheint nach erster Durchsicht eine Unterdeckung von ca. 100.000 Euro für 2014 mehr oder weniger zugegeben zu werden (Unterdeckung von knapp 70.000 Euro, 30.000 Euro beim Casting einmal in Einnahmen verbucht und einmal als Minderausgabe bei Ausgaben), realistisch dürften an Hand Kündigungen und "schönem Rechnen" die "Minuszahlen" eher zwischen 300.000 und 350.000 Euro liegen.

Dabei sind aber weder weitere Risiken wie der eigentlich laut Verschmelzungsvertrag zurückzuzahlende Zusatzbeitrag von 55 Cent je Ex-DAV-Zahler berücksichtigt. 

Noch die in unseren Augen nicht rechtmäßige Kostenerstattung des BV an die LV.

Dass nämlich nur jeder 2 Delegierte (jeweils  der erste, dritte, fünfte und so weiter) die Anfahrt zur HV vom Bundesverband bezahlt bekommt statt alle Delegierten alle anfallenden Kosten (Unterbringung, Verpflegung, Anfahrt etc.), wie das wohl laut § 670 BGB eigentlich sein müsste..

Dass zudem auch überall eingespart werden soll, wo so ein Bundesverband etwas bewirken kann und soll (von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit über Jugendarbeit, über Europa bis zum Angeln, Casting wird wohl unterm Strich leicht erhöht..), stellt sich natürlich die Frage wieder ganz neu, zu was einem solchen Dachverband überhaupt nur ein Cent bezahlt wird, wenn keinerlei Leistung für die Mitglieder, die Landesverbände, letztlich mehr oder weniger ausser dem Aufrechterhalten der Bundesverbandsverwaltung, gegenübersteht..

Alles in allem scheinen sich nach erstem durchackern des Delegiertenmaterials die bis jetzt schlimmsten Befürchtungen als noch zu positiv gedacht herauszustelle
....

Sündenbock gefunden??

*Vize für Finanzen, Bauersfeld, wird rausgeschmissen..*

Jetzt auf einmal..

Quelle:
Delegiertenmaterial Verbandsausschuss

Er hätte nichts gemacht und wäre seit September auch nicht mehr erreichbar..

Für mich ein durchsichtiger Versuch der Präsidentin, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die Verantwortung nach dem Misstrauensantrag abzuwälzen.

Dass sie bei den vielen Anfragen bez. Finanzen vor und seit der Fusion, ihrem Versprechen im Mai Zahlen vorzulegen, der Nichtbeantwortung und Nichtreaktion ihrerseits auf finanzielle, schriftlich gestellte und wiederholt angemahnte Fragen der Landesverbände erst jetzt reagiert, das legt die Verantwortung auch zu hundert Prozent zu ihr.

Und der Rest des Präsidiums ist genauso voll verantwortlich, das dem Allem, was da Präsidentin und Finanzvize angerichtet haben, tatenlos zugesehen hat.

Es gehört in meinen Augen nun auf Grund der veränderten Sachlage der Misstrauensantrag gegen die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsageordnete der FDP, frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, erweitert auf das ganze Präsidium.

Einmal mehr haben die ALLE ihre Unfähigkeit bewiesen, indem sie das so lange laufen liessen..

*SCHANDE über die Anglergeldvernichter im Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV!!!!!!!!*




*Neuste Infos, da das neueste Delegiertenmaterial rausging...*

Steffen Quinger wurden am 5.11. von Brandenburg und Sachsen als Nachfolger von Björn Bauersfeld vorgeschlagen, nachdem der aus privaten Gründen am 4.11. seinen Rücktritt erklärte.

Frau Dr. schrieb dann, es wäre nicht notwendig, jemanden aus dem Alt-DAV zu wählen, wie das Brandenburg und Sachsen verlangten, da man nun fusioniert sei und deshalb freies Vorschlagsrecht herrsche und sie bittet um weitere Vorschläge...

Nachfolger von Steffen Quinger als Referent soll nach dem Wunsch Brandenburgs und Sachsens dann Daniel Müller werden.



Dann ging Frau Dr. auf den Misstrauensantrag ein, indem sie schrieb, dass sie dazu nix schreibt.

Richtig stellen wollte sie nur die angeblich falsche Zeitschiene der Fusion aus dem Antrag,weil ja angeblich Rechtskraft erst am 19. 06. eingetreten sei. 

Und sie wohl dann nach ihrer Meinung erst da was hätte arbeiten dürfen/können/wollen....

Gaaaaanz vergessen (oder was auch sonst) hat sie dabei wohl, dass mit ihrer Unterschrift auf der Seite des (VDSF)DAFV zu lesen ist, dass die Verschmelzung schon am 28. 5. wirksam geworden sei mit Eintragung in Offenbach :
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/pressemitteilung-05-juni-2013

Und natürlich auch, dass man auch vorher schon gemeinsam hätte arbeiten können, und das alles vernünftig vorbereiten, wenn man gewollt hätte.

*NETTER* Gimmick am Rande:
Das Dokument trägt den Titel "Delegiertenmaterial für die *DAV*-Hauptversammlung am 22.11. 2013 in Saarbrücken"
;-))))))

*Was nun draus wird???*
Der Versuch der Ex-DAVler zu retten, was noch zu retten ist?

Sind ja zuerst mal nur Vorschläge von Brandenburg und Sachsen - nicht umsonst hat Frau Dr. ja wohl um weitere Vorschläge/Kandidaten gebeten.

Und dabei extra noch darauf hingewiesen, dass sie nix davon hält, dass hier Ex-DAVler ein "Vorschlagsrecht" hätten, wie diese ja meinen. Das hätte nur vor der Fusion gegolten..

Sondern dass nun eben ein freies Vorschlagrecht bestehen würde und selbstverständlich nun auch ein Ex-DAV-Vize durch einen aus dem VDFS ersetzt werden könne......

Und selbst wenn keine Vorschläge weiteren kommen - die müssten immer noch gewählt werden...

Gegen eine klare VDSF-Mehrheit..

Wird definitiv noch interessant werden...

Da vor der Fusion bis dato ja keinerlei inhaltliche Abstimmung, angelpolitische Ausrichtung, Leitlinien etc. festgeschrieben wurden (trotz gegenteiliger, nun klar gebrochener Versprechen seitens des EX-DAV-Bund), und das auch kein Tagesordnungspunkt der HV ist, müssen die Ex-DAVler nun eben so versuchen, über Personal ihre angelpolitischen Leitlinien durchzusetzen..

Ob und in wie weit das klappen wird, wird sicher interessant sein zu beobachten... 

Abgesehen davon, dass für fischereiliche Veranstaltungen auch nach dieser HV eh keine Kohle da sein wird... 


*Die Gerüchteküche kocht ja schon wieder.*

Es soll in VDSF-Kreisen schon über Gegenkandidaten verhandelt werden..

Ob das eine Kandidatur als Finanzer oder zuerstmal nur als Vize sein soll, und das Präsidium dann später die Aufgabenbereiche neu verteilen soll, hört man genauso wie immer größer werdende Unzufriedenheit in Ex-DAV-Kreisen bezüglich dessen, dass nun die Fusion vollzogen wäre und es damit natürlich auch kein Vorschlagsrecht für Ex-DAVler mehr gibt, wie Friedel Richter das in seinem Vorschlagsschreiben verlangt und was von Frau Dr. ja schon deutlich einkassiert wurde.

Ich glaube es wird eine spannende HV geben, bei der es sich rächen wird, dass weder Inhalte noch Finanzen VOR der Fusion geklärt wurden...




PS:
So ein persönlicher Gedanke von mir:
Wer ist denn so bescheuert, sich freiwillig als Finanzvize aufstellen zu lassen bei der desaströsen Finanzsituation???

Und dazu brauchts dann sicher auch nen Fachmann, um das überhaupt in den Griff zu kriegen (Banker, Steuerberater etc.).

Und wenn so einer mal richtig die Bilanzen der letzten Jahre und das aktuelle Chaos durchgeht, wird sich da keiner, der Ahnung hat, wirklich die Finger verbrennen wollen.

Ich finds immer spannender............

*PS:*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob einer der Delegierten und Funktionäre, die diese (Kon)Fusion, die Satzung, den Fusionsvertrag, die Präsidentin und das Präsidium gewählt hatten, so viel Anstand und Rückgrat hat, dass sich wenigstens einer jetzt auf der HV und auch bei seinen Anglern zu Hause in den Vereinen dafür entschuldigen wird.

Dafür, dass sie trotz all der vorliegenden Fakten, verhinderten Diskussionen und abzusehenden Folgen das alles einfach nur nach Vorgabe ihrer LV und der Alt-BV abgenickt haben...........

Wenigstens vielleicht einer mit so viel Anstand und Rückgrat???????

*PPS:*
Laut Geschäftsführer Vollborn findet der LSFV-SH die (Nicht)Arbeit der Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, wohl klasse.

Anders lässt sich ja kaum erklären, dass der LSFV-SH laut Vollborn gegen den Misstrauensantrag stimmen will:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=336173#post336173

Da sich das voraussichtlich Kreisverbände und Vereine des LSFV-SH wie bisher auch widerspruchslos gefallen lassen, "folgt dies", wie es Frau Dr. so schön formulierte, "den Regeln der Demokratie".

Und man kann konstatieren, dass die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer im LSFV-SH die 
(Nicht)Arbeit von Frau Dr. dann auch toll finden.....

oder so..................


Oder es passiert doch noch was bis zur HV - wer weiss schon???



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Das weiß ich - meine Intention war: Können die Delegierten in einem LV mit unterschiedlichen Stimmen abstimmen, aber das hat sich dann ja wohl erledigt.
> .



Klar könnten die - max. 3 Stimmen darf ein Delegierter auf sich vereinen.

SH hat 38.500 zum Stichtag abgerechnete Zahler und kriegt dafür 10 Stimmen, für die sie dann mindestens 4 Delegierte brauchen.

Wieso die dann mit doppelt so viel Mann laut Delegiertenmaterial angemeldet sind, obwohl ja auch jeder zweite selber vom LV bezahlt werden muss, dass müssten die organisierten Angelfischer in SH nachfragen, ob die zu viel Kohle haben..


----------



## Kjeld (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wo stehen den die beiden Thüringer Verbände? Für oder gegen Fr. Dr.?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Die Thüringer waren ja auch immer bekennende (Kon)Fusionäre und Abnicker.

Ich würde vermuten, dass die dann auf der HV jetzt auch so weitermachen.

Wenn Du da organisiert bist:
Nachfragen beim Verein/Verband, ist Dein Recht.


----------



## Hezaru (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Das ist doch nicht OT ob die Kritiker noch dabei sind.
Und wenn wieder alles durchgewunken wird macht ja die Situation nicht besser. Der Knall am Schluss wird nur lauter.
Zu Finanzen(sollte ja eigentlich ein Thema auf einer JHV sein..)
Wir Bayern sind es ja gewont fürs Angeln viel Kohle hinzulegen..
und ich bin mir sicher, wenn die Kaxxe mal richtig dampft könnten wir auch mal Richtung Osten fahren um den BV zu retten#t
Für mich nur eine Frage der Zeit...
Hier sind wahnsinnig viele Spezialtrööts..
Ich finde hier fehlt ein Königströöt zum Thema Verband,Fusion und was dazupasst|bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Mit OT meinte ich die Frage bez. Landesverbandsbeiträge .

Zu den Finanzen im BV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970

Königsthread kannst Du vergessen, da das alles (verbandsseitig bewusst, um möglichst vielen die Lust zu nehmen, sich zu informieren??) so kompliziert und vielschichtig ist, dass das schlicht nicht geht.
Weswegen wir auch immer aufpassen die Themen getrennt zu halten um beim jeweils eigentlichen Thema zu bleiben.
Sorry - wir haben den Dreck nicht verbrochen, wir versuchen nur die Infos so zu bringen, dass sie auch zu den einzelnen Punkten gefunden werden können.

Und damit bitte wieder zurück zum Thema hier.
Der HV..
Danke.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Aber die Landesverbände, die gekündigt haben, werden doch (hoffentlich) dem Misstrauensantrag zustimmen? Wobei - die Kündigungen an sich ja wohl schon als deutlichste Misstrauensäußerungen zu werten wären ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Aber die Landesverbände, die gekündigt haben, werden doch (hoffentlich) dem Misstrauensantrag zustimmen?



Immer dran denken:
Ausser NDS haben die ALLE auch der (Kon)Fusion zugestimmt!!!

Obwohl all die Gründe, welche gegen eine Fusion, gegen die Satzung, gegen den Verschmelzungsvertrag und gegen Präsidentin/Präsidium sprechen und sich alle bewahrheiten, auch damals allen  schon bekannt waren...

Man kann bei diesen Delegierten und Funktionären der Abnickerlandesverbände mit allem rechnen - ausser mit Verstand, Rückgrat und sich einsetzen für Angler, wie es scheint.

Und es gibt für mich keinen Grund, das für die jetzige HV anders zu sehen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Obwohl all die Gründe, welche gegen eine Fusion, gegen die Satzung, gegen den Verschmelzungsvertrag und gegen Präsidentin/Präsidium sprechen und sich alle bewahrheiten, auch damals allen schon bekannt waren...



Das ist mir schon klar - welche Beweggründe z. B. meinen LV dazu bewegt haben, erst kadavergehorsam dieses Chaos zu unterstützen und dann - als das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen war - plötzlich zu kündigen, das frag ich mich selber ... allerdings soll ja auch der Denkprozess bei manchen einer sein, der länger dauert ...

Trotzdem - warum fahren die gekündigten LVs überhaupt zur HV? Könnte ihnen ja wurst sein - außer man will noch nachtreten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Für NDS wird es von der HV und dem was da beschlossen wird (oder eben nicht) ja abhängen, ob sie dann am 08.12. die Kündigung aufrechterhalten oder nicht.
Die müssen hin.

Bayern wird das auch sehen wollen. Die behalten sich ja vor 2015 wieder einzutreten, sollten endlich mal Inhalte und Finanzen zufriedenstellend geklärt sein.

Und die haben ja auch alle bezahlt für 2013 und damit auch das Recht und in meinen Augen die Pflicht (aber Pflicht heisst ja bei Verbandlern allgemein wenig), da hinzugehen und ihre Verantwortung bis zum Schluss wahrzunehmen. 

Und ob der VFG noch kommt, weiss ich nicht..


----------



## Hezaru (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Bayern hat neue Vorstände, Herr Braun ist ja plötzlich erkrankt.
Das wird schon seine Gründe und Auswirkungen haben...
Und so einige Deligierte werden inzwischen ja auch mal was mitbekommen haben...
Ich denke, das wird keine übliche Veranstaltung..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ich denke, das wird keine übliche Veranstaltung..


Ich hoffe auf viel Spannung und "Diskussion" ;-))) - wir werden auf jeden Fall wieder berichten..
Wie zeitnah, wird sich dann zeigen.


----------



## kati48268 (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _"Der LSFV wird den Antrag ablehnen..."_ und dann fehlt das "weil..." samt einer Begründung, einem Statement, einer Meinung, die ja durchaus anders als die der NiederenSachsen sein kann.
> Aber es fehlt an allem, sogar an einer Meinung.
> Sehr, sehr, sehr schwach! #d
> 
> ...


Da kann/will ein GF eines Verbandes nicht mal in 2 Sätzen eine Beründung für Ablehnung erläutern, sondern verweist auf das Präsidium.
Das ist mehr als schwach.

Schön aber, dass er schon weiß, wie seine Deligierten in geheimer Abstimmung abstimmen


----------



## Elbangler_70 (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schön aber, dass er schon weiß, wie seine Deligierten in geheimer Abstimmung abstimmen



Gelebte Demokratie.


----------



## Ossipeter (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Bayern hat neue Vorstände, Herr Braun ist ja plötzlich erkrankt.
> Das wird schon seine Gründe und Auswirkungen haben...
> Und so einige Deligierte werden inzwischen ja auch mal was mitbekommen haben...
> Ich denke, das wird keine übliche Veranstaltung..


Das ist schon etwas her!! Weder im LV Bayern, noch in den Bezirksverbänden ist auch nur ein Wort darüber zu hören. Wie sollen die Vereine und die Mitglieder in diese Entwicklung mitgenommen werden? Wenn der LV Bayern nicht einmal seine volle Delegiertenanzahl nominiert, wirft das schon Fragen auf.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (12. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ja, das Verhalten des LFV Bayern ist äußerst fragwüdig. Auch wenn ich den Austritt per se mal als gutes Signal werte - und sei es nur, damit dem BV weniger Einnahmen zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## pro-release (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Wenn man das Jahr über hart arbeitet, kann man sich in der beginnenden Vorweihnachtszeit schon mal was gönnen, noch dazu wenns der bezahlt, für den man sich hart abgerackert hat. Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend.



Da hier immer wieder dieses Zitat von der Präsidentin auftaucht. Hier ein Beitrag zu meinem Verständnis von Demokratie und ich denke auch das des DAFV:

http://www.br.de/radio/bayern2/send...e-ausweitung-der-direkten-demokratie-100.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wieder mal die übliche Ablenke - es geht hier im Thread nicht um allgemeinpolitische Diskussionen, ob repräsentative oder Basisdemokratie.

Und bei beiden gehörte dann auch zuerst einmal offene und umfängliche Information dazu - wer die beim (VDSF)DAFV und seinen LV findet, hat wohl eher Wahrnehmungsstörungen..

Dass daher jede Diskussion über die "Auswahl" der Delegierten und Funktionäre im (VDSF)DAFV zumindest diskutabel wird, ist genauso sicher richtig wie hier im Thread fehl am Platz..

Zudem habe gerade ich schon mehrfach betont, dass "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" erstens die organisierten Angelfischer selber schuld sind, wenn sie solche Fehlbesetzungen als Delegierte und Funktionäre wählen - oder eben das genauso wollen. 

Und daher ab hier wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, der HV..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ja, das is nix anderes als der Metzger weiterhin das Recht hat, über die Zukunft des Kalbes zu entscheiden. Das Volk ist der Souverän und alle Macht geht von ihm aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Und ab hier wieder gut mit OT............

Danke..


----------



## pro-release (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieder mal die übliche Ablenke - es geht hier im Thread nicht um allgemeinpolitische Diskussionen, ob repräsentative oder Basisdemokratie.



Du musst nicht ständig wiederholen das jeder der dir nicht bedingungslos nachplappert, ein niederträchtiges Ablenkungsmanöver initiiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



pro-release schrieb:


> Du musst nicht ständig wiederholen das jeder der dir nicht bedingungslos nachplappert, ein niederträchtiges Ablenkungsmanöver initiiert.


Auch Du hast die Möglichkeit, in diesem Forum einen Thread zu den von Dir gewünschten Themen aufzumachen.

Dazu brauchst Du nicht immer andere Threads zerschiessen mit da nicht hingehörenden Dingen.

Wird zukünftig, nach jetzt x-tem Hinweis, schlicht kommentarlos gelöscht deswegen.

Hier nun zum x-ten Male wiederholt, da einige leider immer wieder meinen, Themen zerschiessen zu müssen:


*Und damit wieder zurück zum Thema:*
Das Delegiertenmaterial zur Hauptversammlung des (VDSF)DAFV 
88 Seiten, 17 Anlagen, viel zum durchackern...

So viel kurz vorab:
Im Anschreiben schreibt Frau Dr. von "2 aktuellen Beispielen, warum eine starke Interessenvertretung der Angler notwendig sei"..

Dreimal dürft ihr raten.....
RÜSCHTÜCH!!!

Kleine Wasserkraft
Kormorane....



Anzeigen gegen Angler?
Bundestierschutzgesetz?
Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln im Bundestag?
Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln in Europa?

FÜR Angler und Angeln meine ich da ganz bewusst, nicht GEGEN Wasserkraft und Kormorane..

Richtig:
Komplette Fehlanzeige...

*Nach erstem grobem durchackern des Delegiertenmaterials:*
Zwischen Vorträgen morgens und buntem Abend bleiben laut Tagesordnung gerade mal 3 Stunden Zeit für die Hauptversammlung (wer bezahlt die Referenten eigentlich, zu was braucht man auf einer solchen Hauptversammlung, bei der es um die Zukunft des Verbandes geht, Vorträge z. B. über den "Doppelschlitzpass Geesthacht"???) .

*Wie kaum anders zu erwarten, sind die zukünftigen angelpolitischen Leitlinien des (VDSF)DAFV NICHT Bestandteil der Tagesordnung.*

Die Auseinandersetzung/Sichtung/Beurteilung mit dem Haushaltsvoranschlag 2014 dauert noch.

Das ist ein komplett wirres und undurchschaubares Konstrukt, in dem Dinge noch drinstehen, die längst auf der gerade stattgefundenen Verbandsausschusssitzung anders beschlossen wurden (Abschaffung AFZ Fischwaid z. B.)..

Ebenso wurden bei den Einnahmen bei Mitgliedsbeiträgen nach unserer Nachrechnung mehrere im Aussenverhältnis rechtsgültige Kündigungen nicht berücksichtigt.

Ob andere LV wie z. B. Meck-Pomm inzwischen ihre Kündigung wie eigentlich ja notwendig auch schriftlich zurückgenommen haben, oder da nur das Wort Brillowskis auf der letzten Verbandsauschusssitzung mit Mohnert steht, als der fragte, wer denn nun die Kündigung zurücknimmt, ist offen.

Das meinte da ja auch der VFG B-W, dass sie die Kündigung wieder zurücknehmen. 
Dann aber von der Mehrheit der MV des VFG die Kündigung bestätigt und aufrecht erhalten wurde...


Dennoch scheint nach erster Durchsicht eine Unterdeckung von ca. 100.000 Euro für 2014 mehr oder weniger zugegeben zu werden (Unterdeckung von knapp 70.000 Euro, 30.000 Euro beim Casting einmal in Einnahmen verbucht und einmal als Minderausgabe bei Ausgaben), realistisch dürften an Hand Kündigungen und "schönem Rechnen" die "Minuszahlen" eher zwischen 300.000 und 350.000 Euro liegen.

Dabei sind aber weder weitere Risiken wie der eigentlich laut Verschmelzungsvertrag zurückzuzahlende Zusatzbeitrag von 55 Cent je Ex-DAV-Zahler berücksichtigt. 

Noch die in unseren Augen nicht rechtmäßige Kostenerstattung des BV an die LV.

Dass nämlich nur jeder 2 Delegierte (jeweils  der erste, dritte, fünfte und so weiter) die Anfahrt zur HV vom Bundesverband bezahlt bekommt statt alle Delegierten alle anfallenden Kosten (Unterbringung, Verpflegung, Anfahrt etc.), wie das wohl laut § 670 BGB eigentlich sein müsste..

Dass zudem auch überall eingespart werden soll, wo so ein Bundesverband etwas bewirken kann und soll (von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit über Jugendarbeit, über Europa bis zum Angeln, Casting wird wohl unterm Strich leicht erhöht..), stellt sich natürlich die Frage wieder ganz neu, zu was einem solchen Dachverband überhaupt nur ein Cent bezahlt wird, wenn keinerlei Leistung für die Mitglieder, die Landesverbände, letztlich mehr oder weniger ausser dem Aufrechterhalten der Bundesverbandsverwaltung, gegenübersteht..

Alles in allem scheinen sich nach erstem durchackern des Delegiertenmaterials die bis jetzt schlimmsten Befürchtungen als noch zu positiv gedacht herauszustelle
....

Sündenbock gefunden??

*Vize für Finanzen, Bauersfeld, wird rausgeschmissen..*

Jetzt auf einmal..

Quelle:
Delegiertenmaterial Verbandsausschuss

Er hätte nichts gemacht und wäre seit September auch nicht mehr erreichbar..

Für mich ein durchsichtiger Versuch der Präsidentin, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die Verantwortung nach dem Misstrauensantrag abzuwälzen.

Dass sie bei den vielen Anfragen bez. Finanzen vor und seit der Fusion, ihrem Versprechen im Mai Zahlen vorzulegen, der Nichtbeantwortung und Nichtreaktion ihrerseits auf finanzielle, schriftlich gestellte und wiederholt angemahnte Fragen der Landesverbände erst jetzt reagiert, das legt die Verantwortung auch zu hundert Prozent zu ihr.

Und der Rest des Präsidiums ist genauso voll verantwortlich, das dem Allem, was da Präsidentin und Finanzvize angerichtet haben, tatenlos zugesehen hat.

Es gehört in meinen Augen nun auf Grund der veränderten Sachlage der Misstrauensantrag gegen die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsageordnete der FDP, frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, erweitert auf das ganze Präsidium.

Einmal mehr haben die ALLE ihre Unfähigkeit bewiesen, indem sie das so lange laufen liessen..

*SCHANDE über die Anglergeldvernichter im Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV!!!!!!!!*




*Neuste Infos, da das neueste Delegiertenmaterial rausging...*

Steffen Quinger wurden am 5.11. von Brandenburg und Sachsen als Nachfolger von Björn Bauersfeld vorgeschlagen, nachdem der aus privaten Gründen am 4.11. seinen Rücktritt erklärte.

Frau Dr. schrieb dann, es wäre nicht notwendig, jemanden aus dem Alt-DAV zu wählen, wie das Brandenburg und Sachsen verlangten, da man nun fusioniert sei und deshalb freies Vorschlagsrecht herrsche und sie bittet um weitere Vorschläge...

Nachfolger von Steffen Quinger als Referent soll nach dem Wunsch Brandenburgs und Sachsens dann Daniel Müller werden.



Dann ging Frau Dr. auf den Misstrauensantrag ein, indem sie schrieb, dass sie dazu nix schreibt.

Richtig stellen wollte sie nur die angeblich falsche Zeitschiene der Fusion aus dem Antrag,weil ja angeblich Rechtskraft erst am 19. 06. eingetreten sei. 

Und sie wohl dann nach ihrer Meinung erst da was hätte arbeiten dürfen/können/wollen....

Gaaaaanz vergessen (oder was auch sonst) hat sie dabei wohl, dass mit ihrer Unterschrift auf der Seite des (VDSF)DAFV zu lesen ist, dass die Verschmelzung schon am 28. 5. wirksam geworden sei mit Eintragung in Offenbach :
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/pressemitteilung-05-juni-2013

Und natürlich auch, dass man auch vorher schon gemeinsam hätte arbeiten können, und das alles vernünftig vorbereiten, wenn man gewollt hätte.

*NETTER* Gimmick am Rande:
Das Dokument trägt den Titel "Delegiertenmaterial für die *DAV*-Hauptversammlung am 22.11. 2013 in Saarbrücken"
;-))))))

*Was nun draus wird???*
Der Versuch der Ex-DAVler zu retten, was noch zu retten ist?

Sind ja zuerst mal nur Vorschläge von Brandenburg und Sachsen - nicht umsonst hat Frau Dr. ja wohl um weitere Vorschläge/Kandidaten gebeten.

Und dabei extra noch darauf hingewiesen, dass sie nix davon hält, dass hier Ex-DAVler ein "Vorschlagsrecht" hätten, wie diese ja meinen. Das hätte nur vor der Fusion gegolten..

Sondern dass nun eben ein freies Vorschlagrecht bestehen würde und selbstverständlich nun auch ein Ex-DAV-Vize durch einen aus dem VDFS ersetzt werden könne......

Und selbst wenn keine Vorschläge weiteren kommen - die müssten immer noch gewählt werden...

Gegen eine klare VDSF-Mehrheit..

Wird definitiv noch interessant werden...

Da vor der Fusion bis dato ja keinerlei inhaltliche Abstimmung, angelpolitische Ausrichtung, Leitlinien etc. festgeschrieben wurden (trotz gegenteiliger, nun klar gebrochener Versprechen seitens des EX-DAV-Bund), und das auch kein Tagesordnungspunkt der HV ist, müssen die Ex-DAVler nun eben so versuchen, über Personal ihre angelpolitischen Leitlinien durchzusetzen..

Ob und in wie weit das klappen wird, wird sicher interessant sein zu beobachten... 

Abgesehen davon, dass für fischereiliche Veranstaltungen auch nach dieser HV eh keine Kohle da sein wird... 


*Die Gerüchteküche kocht ja schon wieder.*

Es soll in VDSF-Kreisen schon über Gegenkandidaten verhandelt werden..

Ob das eine Kandidatur als Finanzer oder zuerstmal nur als Vize sein soll, und das Präsidium dann später die Aufgabenbereiche neu verteilen soll, hört man genauso wie immer größer werdende Unzufriedenheit in Ex-DAV-Kreisen bezüglich dessen, dass nun die Fusion vollzogen wäre und es damit natürlich auch kein Vorschlagsrecht für Ex-DAVler mehr gibt, wie Friedel Richter das in seinem Vorschlagsschreiben verlangt und was von Frau Dr. ja schon deutlich einkassiert wurde.

Ich glaube es wird eine spannende HV geben, bei der es sich rächen wird, dass weder Inhalte noch Finanzen VOR der Fusion geklärt wurden...




PS:
So ein persönlicher Gedanke von mir:
Wer ist denn so bescheuert, sich freiwillig als Finanzvize aufstellen zu lassen bei der desaströsen Finanzsituation???

Und dazu brauchts dann sicher auch nen Fachmann, um das überhaupt in den Griff zu kriegen (Banker, Steuerberater etc.).

Und wenn so einer mal richtig die Bilanzen der letzten Jahre und das aktuelle Chaos durchgeht, wird sich da keiner, der Ahnung hat, wirklich die Finger verbrennen wollen.

Ich finds immer spannender............

*PS:*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob einer der Delegierten und Funktionäre, die diese (Kon)Fusion, die Satzung, den Fusionsvertrag, die Präsidentin und das Präsidium gewählt hatten, so viel Anstand und Rückgrat hat, dass sich wenigstens einer jetzt auf der HV und auch bei seinen Anglern zu Hause in den Vereinen dafür entschuldigen wird.

Dafür, dass sie trotz all der vorliegenden Fakten, verhinderten Diskussionen und abzusehenden Folgen das alles einfach nur nach Vorgabe ihrer LV und der Alt-BV abgenickt haben...........

Wenigstens vielleicht einer mit so viel Anstand und Rückgrat???????

*PPS:*
Laut Geschäftsführer Vollborn findet der LSFV-SH die (Nicht)Arbeit der Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, wohl klasse.

Anders lässt sich ja kaum erklären, dass der LSFV-SH laut Vollborn gegen den Misstrauensantrag stimmen will:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=336173#post336173

Da sich das voraussichtlich Kreisverbände und Vereine des LSFV-SH wie bisher auch widerspruchslos gefallen lassen, "folgt dies", wie es Frau Dr. so schön formulierte, "den Regeln der Demokratie".

Und man kann konstatieren, dass die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer im LSFV-SH die 
(Nicht)Arbeit von Frau Dr. dann auch toll finden.....

oder so..................


Oder es passiert doch noch was bis zur HV - wer weiss schon???



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Das weiß ich - meine Intention war: Können die Delegierten in einem LV mit unterschiedlichen Stimmen abstimmen, aber das hat sich dann ja wohl erledigt.
> .



Klar könnten die - max. 3 Stimmen darf ein Delegierter auf sich vereinen.

SH hat 38.500 zum Stichtag abgerechnete Zahler und kriegt dafür 10 Stimmen, für die sie dann mindestens 4 Delegierte brauchen.

Wieso die dann mit doppelt so viel Mann laut Delegiertenmaterial angemeldet sind, obwohl ja auch jeder zweite selber vom LV bezahlt werden muss, dass müssten die organisierten Angelfischer in SH nachfragen, ob die zu viel Kohle haben..


----------



## Oldschoool (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Bei allem Respekt Thomas, 
aber das nervt langsam wirklich auch wenn ich Deine Arbeit schätze, habe ich keine Lust mir ewig den selben Senf durchzulesen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Es ist erstens auch wieder OT und zweitens wird keiner zum lesen gezwungen.
Aber ich werde zukünftig einfach die OT`s kommentarlos löschen, um nicht immer wieder das eigentliche Thema präsentieren zu müssen, bevors in Vergessenheit gerät.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Es wurde inzwischen von mehreren Seiten aus zuverlässigen Quellen bestätigt, dass es Gespräche gäbe, dass  Ex-VDSF-Vize Heinz Günster (Präsi Landesfischereiverband Rheinland Pfalz) das Amt des Vize für Finanzen im (VDSF)DAFV übernehmen solle.

Weil man sich in Ex-VDSF-Kreisen so sehr über den Antrag des LV Sachsen geärgert habe.

Der unter Hinweis auf den Fusionsvertrag (angebliches Vorschlagsrecht Ex-DAV auch jetzt nach der Fusion) Steffen Quinger als Nachfolger von Bauersfeld nur unter Absprache mit Brandenburg vorgeschlagen hatte. 

Ebenso wird kolportiert, dass Steffen Quinger zwar gerne Vizepräsident werden würde, aber nicht für Finanzen, sondern lieber Piepers Posten (Angeln) übernehmen würde . 

Ein offizieller Antrag/Vorschlag für die Wahl von Heinz Günster als zukünftiger Vize liegt nach unserem Wissen noch nicht vor, das reicht ja aber auch auf der Sitzung.

Wäre witzig, wenn das so käme:
Da macht man dann wieder mal den Bock zum Gärtner.

Als Ex-Vize im Bundesverband VDSF ist ja Günster mit einer der Hauptverantwortlichen für die jetzige, desaströse finanzielle Situation des (VDSF)DAFV.

Quinger kann man da weniger vorwerfen, er hatte ja noch nie im DAV größer was mit Finanzen zu tun, ausser das zugeteilte Geld für die Wettfischen des DAV auszugeben  (auch ne Art Qualifikation für Finanzen natürlich...)..

Wie gesagt, die HV scheint spannend zu werden..

Wir werden berichten.....


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ist ein Vize für den Bereich "Angeln" in einem Verband der in erster Linie für Naturschutz steht, nicht genau so sinnlos wie ein Vize im Bereich "Finanzen"  in einem Verband der kaum Finanzen hat?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Berechtigte Frage zur HV, vielleicht stellt die da ja einer..

Wenn meine Infos stimmen, wird's recht zeitnah eh noch ne Ladung Fragen von LV an Präsidentin/Präsidium zur HV geben.

Wir werden berichten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Bleibt weiter spannend.

Während der bezahlte Angestellte des LSFV-SH, der Geschäftsführer Robert Vollborn, eine klare Aussage machte, dass der LSFV-SH bei der HV gegen den Misstrauensantrag stimmen würde, siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut Geschäftsführer Vollborn findet der LSFV-SH die (Nicht)Arbeit der Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, wohl klasse.
> 
> Anders lässt sich ja kaum erklären, dass der LSFV-SH laut Vollborn gegen den Misstrauensantrag stimmen will:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=336173#post336173
> ...



machte jetzt der Pressesprecher Michael Kuhr genauso eindeutig klar, dass es keine Vorgaben geben würde und er abstimmen würde, wie er das für richtig hielte...
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...usammenschluss&p=336264&viewfull=1#post336264

Anscheinend wissen im LSFV-SH entweder die bezahlten Kräfte nicht, was ihnen die Ehrenamtler da vorgeben...

Oder die Ehrenamtler haben noch nicht begriffen, das ihnen die von ihnen Bezahlten die Richtung vorgeben...

So oder so:
Bei so viel Konfusion in diesem LV ist es kein Wunder, dass der auch bei der (Kon)Fusion immer ganz vorne dabei war - und dass von da auch der Vorschlag kam, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete Frau DR. Happach-Kasan zur Präsidentin des (kon)fusionierten Verbandes zu wählen..

Wäre witzig, wenns nicht so traurig wäre.............


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anscheinend wissen im LSFV-SH entweder die bezahlten Kräfte nicht, was ihnen die Ehrenamtler da vorgeben...
> 
> Oder die Ehrenamtler haben noch nicht begriffen, das ihnen die von ihnen Bezahlten die Richtung vorgeben...
> 
> ...


 
Das traurige ist doch, dass die machen können was sie wollen. Bei der nächsten HV gibt es Standing Ovations uns Schulterklopfen für alle "Ehrenamtler" (der Begriff ist in SHdanscheinend nicht genau definiert!). 

Ich bin wirklich beeindruckt wie die Ihren Verband kennen. Na gut, als Ehrenamtler hast du auch nicht so viel Zeit sich mit solchen belanglosen Dingen auseinanderzusetzen. Da handelst du einfach nach bestem *Wissen* und Gewissen. 

Da habe ich volles vertrauen, dass er nach bestem *Wissen* und Gewissen - was ja nicht unbedingt im Interesse der Mitglieder sein muss - in Saarbrücken abstimmen wird. So wie alle anwesenden- wobei das Wissen wohl bei einigen begrenzt scheint...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Aber täuscht es, oder scheinen sich durchaus auch immer mehr organisierte Fischer in SH eine andere Haltung ihres Verbandes wünschen? Dieses Stimmungsbild scheinen die, sich mit Fortschreiten des Threads verändernden Inhalten wiederzuspiegeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Aber täuscht es, oder scheinen sich durchaus auch immer mehr organisierte Fischer in SH eine andere Haltung ihres Verbandes wünschen?



ooooch, die werden im LSFV-SH, wie bisher auch - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - sowohl weiter intern alles brav abnicken, was von oben kommt.

Wie auch ihren Pressesprecher oder ihren Geschäftsführer zur Räson bringen, damit die auch wieder brav zukünftig bei der HV mit einer Stimme sprechen..

Nach dem Motto "Deutschland - Einig Angelland"...

;-)))))))))))))))

Sorry, da bleibt doch nur noch Sarkasmus..........


----------



## muddyliz (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wurde inzwischen von mehreren Seiten aus zuverlässigen Quellen bestätigt, dass es Gespräche gäbe, dass  Ex-VDSF-Vize Heinz Günster (Präsi Landesfischereiverband Rheinland Pfalz) das Amt des Vize für Finanzen im (VDSF)DAFV übernehmen solle.


Na toll, das ist ja ein Super-Naturschützer. "Wir haben uns gegen Windkraft, Biogas und Wasserkraft ausgesprochen und mit den Umweltverbänden beschlossen." Originalzitat von Günster auf der JHV unseres ASV 2013.
Und bei jeder Gelegenheit läuft das Endlosband "Kormoran".


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Selber schuld - "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" hat die Mehrheit bei euch genau diese Leute gewählt für deren Politik.

Passt doch zu den Chaoten aus dem LSFV-SH, wo bezahlte Angestellte den Ehrenamtlern sagen, wies läuft oder umgekehrt oder wie auch immer wie die dann mit (laut GF) oder ohne (laut Ehrenamtler) Vorgabe bei der HV in Saarbrücken abstimmen werden.......

Dass eine solche Konfusion in eine (Kon)Fusion münden MUSSTE, kann doch inzwischen jeder klar Denkende sehen.

Geliefert wie bestellt - Chaos pur..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

So, nun sieht sich nach dem Geschäftsführer


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut Geschäftsführer Vollborn findet der LSFV-SH die (Nicht)Arbeit der Präsidentin des (VDSF)DAFV, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, wohl klasse.
> 
> Anders lässt sich ja kaum erklären, dass der LSFV-SH laut Vollborn gegen den Misstrauensantrag stimmen will:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=336173#post336173
> ...



 und dem Pressesprecher


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> machte jetzt der Pressesprecher Michael Kuhr genauso eindeutig klar, dass es keine Vorgaben geben würde und er abstimmen würde, wie er das für richtig hielte...
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...usammenschluss&p=336264&viewfull=1#post336264
> 
> Anscheinend wissen im LSFV-SH entweder die bezahlten Kräfte nicht, was ihnen die Ehrenamtler da vorgeben...
> ...



 mit ihren gegenteiligen Meinungen,  ob man den Delegierten das Abstimmungsverhalte vorgeben kann/darf/soll/muss, auch der Präsident des LSFV-SH zu einer Stellungnahme genötigt:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/127-neuigkeiten-2013/1061-dafv-versammlung-2013

Da kann und darf man dann gespannt sein, wie die das intern regeln bis zur HV mit dem Abstimmungsvehalten.


----------



## Honeyball (15. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Herrlich!!!
Peter Heldt schreib genau das, was Thomas hier auch immer sagt:
Wir Verantwortlichen haben euch mit eurer kompletten demokratischen Zustimmung in diese Sch..sse geritten und werden jetzt auch nichts unternehmen, euch da wieder rauszuziehen, solange ihr nicht mehrheitlich sagt, dass ihr das auch wollt.

Jetzt im November, ein ganzes Jahr nach den ersten Fusionsversuchen, öffentlich von sich zu geben, man müsse Geduld haben denn es "braucht der neue Verband noch Zeit, um sich im Inneren zu finden und dann nach außen hin auszurichten und zu positionieren", zeugt nicht gerade von vorausschauendem Denken und Weitsicht, denn genau das, nämlich dass die Weichen für den Vollzug der Fusion noch lange nicht gestellt sind und man erst einmal seine Hausaufgaben zu erledigen hätte und die Vielzahl der Unklarheiten beseitigen müsse, *bevor* man den entscheidenden gemeinsamen Schritt in Angriff nimmt, haben wir hier im AB schon vor eineinhalb Jahren immer wieder betont.

Heldts Stellungnahme liest sich für mich als Bestätigung dessen, was wir ihm und den anderen LV-Präsidenten der Initiative seit Monaten vorwerfen: Den zweiten Schritt vor dem ersten zu gehen.

Er hat jetzt indirekt bestätigt, dass er und seine Gesinnungsgenossen das in vollem Bewusstsein getan haben und nicht aus Unkenntnis oder Fehleinschätzung, und das auch noch angeblich ganz im Sinne seiner Mitglieder, die, wie wir alle wissen, über die möglichen Kritikpunkte und Gefahren überhaupt nicht umfassend genug informiert waren.
Die haben ihren Delegierten vor der Entscheidung gebetsmühlenartig eingetrichtert, man brauche einen starken Bundesverband, um mit einer Stimme zu sprechen und versuchen ihnen jetzt auf genauso tumbe Art die Tatsache zu verkaufen, dass diese Stimme noch Monate braucht, bis sie überhaupt die Chance hätte, irgendwo wahrgenommen zu werden.

Und in der Zwischenzeit nisten sich die Angelgegner besser ein als die Wollhandkrabben, ohne das auch nur einer von der ganzen Meschpoke ansatzweise in der Lage wäre, ihnen Paroli zu bieten. Ich bleibe dabei, der ganze Haufen wird sich ohnehin nicht selbst überleben, aber Dänemark, Holland und Norge werden uns erhalten bleiben.:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Geil finde ich den Satz, dass der DAFV-Vorstand aus vielen Köpfen mit unterschiedlichstem Fachwissen und Fähigkeiten zusammengesetzt wurde- dem entnehme ich, dass es Leute gibt die unter Umständen von nichts eine Ahnung haben. Eventuell passiert deshalb auch nicht positives. Und ich entnehme dem Schreiben, dass anscheinend keiner dabei ist, der seine Fähigkeiten im Bereich Finanzen und Logogestaltung hat.... 

Man wird kritische Punkte ansprechen, aber den DAFV nicht zerlegen? Also wird es auch keine Auswirkungen haben, ob auf die kritischen Punkte eingegangen wird oder nicht oder gar Änderungen herbeigeführt werden. Weil man weiß das eh nix passiert? Man erwartet also nicht zwingend Antworten oder das angehen der Probleme, sondern will das "nur mal so gesagt haben"- um ein Alibi vor seinen Mitgliedern zu haben?

In meinen Augen ist der LSFV SH weiterhin mit dieser Positionierung einfach nur peinlich!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (15. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Geil finde ich den Satz, dass der DAFV-Vorstand aus vielen Köpfen mit unterschiedlichstem Fachwissen und Fähigkeiten zusammengesetzt wurde- dem entnehme ich, dass es Leute gibt die unter Umständen von nichts eine Ahnung haben. Eventuell passiert deshalb auch nicht positives. Und ich entnehme dem Schreiben, dass anscheinend keiner dabei ist, der seine Fähigkeiten im Bereich Finanzen und Logogestaltung hat....
> 
> Man wird kritische Punkte ansprechen, aber den DAFV nicht zerlegen? Also wird es auch keine Auswirkungen haben, ob auf die kritischen Punkte eingegangen wird oder nicht oder gar Änderungen herbeigeführt werden. Weil man weiß das eh nix passiert? Man erwartet also nicht zwingend Antworten oder das angehen der Probleme, sondern will das "nur mal so gesagt haben"- um ein Alibi vor seinen Mitgliedern zu haben?
> 
> In meinen Augen ist der LSFV SH weiterhin mit dieser Positionierung einfach nur peinlich!



Und dieser Satz ist das Eingeständnis dessen, dass die Präsidentin nichts kann und wissen muss, denn irgendwo in diesem Wasserkopf sitzt schon wer (hoffentlich) der das was nötig ist, weiß. Kann man das an sich schon nicht nachvollziehen,  fragt man sich erst recht, wieso man an der nun noch festhält, nachdem sie nicht mal mehr im Bundestag ist ... 

Und dass es angeblich in der gesamten Anglerschaft keinen gäbe, der geeignet wäre für dieses Amt - das ist der Hohn schlecht hin. Es gab da mal ein Video von einem angelnden Affen ... der gäbe immerhin einen Präsidenten ab, der wenigstens angelt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wahrscheinlich wird alles ganz toll auf der HV.

Die organisierten Angelfischer haben aus gutem Grunde die Leute in ihren Vereinen und Landesverbänden gewählt - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, laut Frau Dr. - die dann selber gewählt haben:
Die Satzung, den Verschmelzungsvertrag, die Präsidentin, das Präsidium des BV..

Man kann nicht einfach umstossen, was man - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - mehrheitlich beschlossen hat..

Schon gar nicht, wenns ja keine neuen Erkenntnisse gibt.....

Und es waren ja schon lange vor der Fusion die Stolpersteine von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag bekannt, genauso wie das finanzielle Desaster.

Wahrscheinlich wird alles ganz toll auf der HV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Die endgültige Tagesordnung kam raus.

Keine großen Veränderungen.

Morgens noch ein Vortrag mehr.

Immer noch sind die angelpolitischen Leitlinien kein Tagesordnungspunkt ..

Immer noch für alles ausser der Vorträge, aber inkl. aller Anträge, Wahlen, Diskussionen etc. nur 3 Stunden vorgesehen ..

Wird aber sicher ein schöner bunter, landestypischer Abend werden, da werden sich die Delegierten und Funktionäre drauf freuen.


----------



## Heidechopper (15. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hatte schon in der Vorzeit die Schnauze vom VDSF gestrichen voll und von deren Selbstherrlichkeit! Und wenn ich hier lese was für ein Müll nun in diesem Vereinigten Vereinsverband angezettelt wird, kann ich mir ausmalen, das wir bald alle zu Schwarzangler werden; -durch Beschlüsse dieser vom Nabu & BUND unterwanderten Bande! Prost!

 Rolf (bald ein freier Forellenteichangler, wenn es so weiter geht)


----------



## smithie (16. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die endgültige Tagesordnung kam raus.
> 
> Keine großen Veränderungen.
> 
> ...


und was ist mit Finanzen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Nix Neues, nach wie vor keine Kohle...


----------



## smithie (18. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nix Neues, nach wie vor keine Kohle...


schon klar, aber auf der Tagesordnung`?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband kam noch ein umfangreicher Fragenkatalog (über 5 Seiten) sowohl zu inhaltlichen, wie auch sehr detailliert zu den vielen nach wie vor offenen Fragen zu den Finanzen.

Wir werden sehen, in wie weit Präsidium und Präsidentin in der Lage und/oder Willens sind, die Fragen konkret, vollumfänglich und der Wahrheit entsprechend zu beantworten.

Die auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung versprochene schriftliche Beantwortung der Fragen des LSFV-NDS (um damit nicht den viel zu kurz gewählten Sitzungszeitrahmen zu sprengen, stimmte NDS da der schriftlichen Beantwortung der Fragen zu) erfolgte ja bis heute auch immer noch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Und zum ganzen Thema Wettangeln, Gemeinschaftsfischen CIPS, FIPS, internationale Veranstaltungen etc. gibt's nun langsam auch Klarheit, dass der ehemalige DAV nix zu melden und alles nach VDSF-Richtlinien weiterlaufen wird - die Richtung ist klar, bestätigt jetzt von der Präsidentin des (VDFS)DAFV, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
http://www.lav-union-nord.de/images/stories/DOWNLOADS/2013/Schreiben_DAFV_an_LAV-SH_11.2013.pdf


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und zum ganzen Thema Wettangeln, Gemeinschaftsfischen CIPS, FIPS, internationale Veranstaltungen etc. gibt's nun langsam auch Klarheit, dass der ehemalige DAV nix zu melden und alles nach VDSF-Richtlinien weiterlaufen wird - die Richtung ist klar, bestätigt jetzt von der Präsidentin des (VDFS)DAFV, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan:
> http://www.lav-union-nord.de/images/stories/DOWNLOADS/2013/Schreiben_DAFV_an_LAV-SH_11.2013.pdf




Quingers & Co. machen doch auch nur Hegefischen.


----------



## Honeyball (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Eigentlich sollte man jetzt die alten Threads rauskramen, wo soviele Schlauberger letztes Jahr behauptet haben, für den DAV würde sich durch die "Fusion" nichts ändern.
Ich erhebe mein Glas auf die verantwortungsbewussten Delegierten des ehemaligen DAV, die dieser Fusion zweimal nacheinander einstimmig zugestimmt haben!!!#g #d#d#d

Fazit dieses Schreibens ist:

Alles, was der VdSF jemals verbrochen hat, gilt uneingeschränkt im DAFV weiter.
Alles, was der DAV jemals Sinnvolles erreicht hat, ist null und nichtig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Manchmal kann man nur noch kxtzen, wenn man recht behält ;-(((((((((((((


----------



## Franky (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Skål!
Das sieht m. E. wie ein demokratischer Niederschlag aus...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.lav-union-nord.de/images/stories/DOWNLOADS/2013/Schreiben_DAFV_an_LAV-SH_11.2013.pdf


#d


----------



## gründler (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Lieber Gott,liebe Götter!

Wenn es euch gibt,bitte lasst 7 Mann zusammen finden und schenket ihnen Mut und Kraft auf das sie einen neuen "alten" *Verband für Angler* aufbauen.

Amen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

*Telefoninterview*

Siegfried Stockfleth, Präsident des Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V., der Frau Dr. die entsprechenden Fragen gestellt hat, um endlich Klarheit zu bekommen, hat nach telefonischer Rückfrage seine Enttäuschung über die Art und Weise der Fusion bekräftigt.

Er fühlt sich vom ehemaligen DAV-Präsidium und den (Kon)Fusionstreibern im ehemaligen DAV verxxxxxxx....

Nichts von dem. was den DAV-Landesverbänden vom ehemaligen DAV-Präsidium und den Fusionstreibern (speziell Brandenburg, Sachsen) versprochen worden wäre, wäre bis jetzt auch nur ansatzweise eingetroffen.

Und nun diese Klarstellung seitens der Präsidentin, in der nun klar mit allen DAV-Traditionen gebrochen werden würde, würde das alles nicht besser machen.

Es wäre eine sehr große Enttäuschung.

Bei Herrn Stockfleth lief das Telefon diesbezüglich heiss...

Da nun augenscheinlich keine internationalen Veranstaltungen mehr stattfinden sollen, trotz der vorherige Absprachen, will Herr Stockfleth auch an die Anglerpresse gehen.

Schon alleine, dass die Antwort trotz mehrfacher telefonischer und Mailnachfrage erst nach  Wochen beantwortet wurde, trägt auch nicht zum Vertrauen in Präsidium und Präsidentin bei.

Aussage Stockfleth:
"Wir sind ein Anglerverband.
Wir wollen uns in Deutschland und international mit anderen guten Anglern auch vergleichen können."


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



gründler schrieb:


> Lieber Gott,liebe Götter!
> 
> Wenn es euch gibt,bitte lasst 7 Mann zusammen finden und schenket ihnen Mut und Kraft auf das sie einen neuen "alten" *Verband für Angler* aufbauen.
> 
> Amen!


So wie wir schon immer allen Verbänden und Vereinen kostenlose Publikationsmöglichkeiten geboten haben, würden wir das natürlich auch sehr gerne machen, wenn es in Deutschland wieder einen Angler- und nicht nur einen Naturschutzverband geben würde.........

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194284


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

ich würde sogar ein Amt übernehmen.... habs nicht so weit von Offenbach 

Bin Angler, habe Fachwissen im Bereich Angeln ... bin angehender Betriebswirt... sollte doch reichen oder *gg*


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Telefoninterview*
> 
> Siegfried Stockfleth, Präsident des Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V., der Frau Dr. die entsprechenden Fragen gestellt hat, um endlich Klarheit zu bekommen, hat nach telefonischer Rückfrage seine Enttäuschung über die Art und Weise der Fusion bekräftigt.
> 
> ...



Da irrt der Herr ganz gewaltig.
Der DAFV ist ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband.

Priorität 1: Naturschutz

Sollte man auch mit einem Hauptschulabschluss 9. Klasse verstehen können


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich würde sogar ein Amt übernehmen.... habs nicht so weit von Offenbach
> 
> Bin Angler, habe Fachwissen im Bereich Angeln ... bin angehender Betriebswirt... sollte doch reichen oder *gg*



Eindeutig überqualifiziert!



Ich glaube das wird bei der HV echt gemütlich werden...Ob sich das die ehemaligen DAV'ler auch wieder gefallen lassen? Vermutlich leider ja #c 


Bitte Thomas immer aktuelle Infos aus der HV hier posten. Versprochen?

Habe mir da extra nix vorgenommen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich denke mal, dass nach dem über 5-seitigen Fragenkatalog vom Rheinischen, den nach wie vor trotz gegenteiligem Versprechen unbeantworteten Fragen vom LSFV-NDS, dem Misstrauensantrag gegen Frau Dr., dem schon bei den Einnahmen nicht haltbaren Haushaltsplan etc., etc. die Präsidentin recht froh ist, dass das in den angesetzten 3 Stunden wohl kaum alles vorgelesen werden kann, geschweige denn diskutiert und abgestimmt...

Und ich bin gespannt, wie sich die (Kon)Fusionstreiber und Abnicker aus den Ex-DAV-Verbänden nun verhalten, angesichts dieser klaren Aussagen Präsidentin zu FIPS etc..

Denn alles, was sie den LV und auch den Anglern versprochen hatten vor dem Übertritt in den VDSF, ist nun ja nicht so gekommen und eingetreten - im Gegenteil.....

Ich hoffe dass deren Angler sie zu Erklärungen zwingen werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Im Moment "flutet" das Präsidium die LV auch noch mit immer mehr Material zu den Finanzen, wohl extra kurz vor den Versammlungen - das letzte ging erst jetzt am Freitag Mittag noch raus....

Auch da wird es interessant  werden, wie Verbandsausschuss und Präsidium morgen die seit Monaten vorliegenden Fragen vom LSFV-NDS und den aktuellen jetzt vom Rheinischen beantworten werden/können/wollen......

Die wollen eben nicht mehr wie bisher im Ex-DAV und im VDSF einfach nur "glauben müssen", was "die da oben" vorlegen, die wollen jetzt konkret erklärt haben, was da Sache ist, wo all die Millionen der Angler hin sind und warum mit all der Anglerkohle nichts für Angler erreicht wurde..

Achja - für die Verbandsauschusssitzung sind ja auch nur zweieinhalb Stunden angesetzt - um Diskussionen und Antworten  zu vermeiden?????..

Ich wär da echt gerne Mäuschen, im Sitzungssaal....................


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wie lange lassen die sich das eigentlich gefallen? Es müsste doch von DAV-Landesverbänden an Kündigungen nur so hageln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

???????????????
Wieso???

"Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend", wie Frau Dr. das so schön formulierte, wollte der EX-DAV, dessen Delegierte, Funktionäre und Abnicker aus den LV das doch genauso...

Der einzige Unterschied zu früher (Fakten etc. war ja alles bekannt):
Jetzt hats Frau Dr. eben offiziell bestätigt........

Wette darauf, dass das zwar ne krachige Sitzung wird, am Ende aber wieder alle die Angler verraten und alles wie von oben vorgegeben abnicken werden.......


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Das mag ja sein - aber wenn ich das richtig vertehe hat man sich wohl im guten Glauben an die Richtigkeit der Fusion und im Verlassen auf die Gültigkeit von (auch mündlichen) Absprachen und Zusagen (leichtgläubig und naiv vielleicht) eingelassen.

Spätestens jetzt müsste sich doch die Erkenntnis einstellen, dass man verarxxxt wurde und reagieren?


----------



## kati48268 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband kam noch ein umfangreicher Fragenkatalog...



Die Rheinischen haben doch auch schon mal gedroht alles hinzuschmeißen, wenn die Finanzlage ungeklärt/desaströs bleibt, bzw. Erhöhungen kommen... oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Spätestens jetzt müsste sich doch die Erkenntnis einstellen, dass man verarxxxt wurde und reagieren?


Wieso denn?
Rückgrat und Hirn regnets nicht plötzlich vom Himmel........
DIE WOLL(T)EN DAS SO!!



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Rheinischen haben doch auch schon mal gedroht alles hinzuschmeißen, wenn die Finanzlage ungeklärt/desaströs bleibt, bzw. Erhöhungen kommen... oder?




Ja, auch so Umfaller und Abnicker, die dann am Ende trotzdem für die (Kon)Fusion stimmten..
Siehe oben, gilt auch hier (und man wird ja mitkriegen, wie das diesmal laufen wird):


> Rückgrat und Hirn regnets nicht plötzlich vom Himmel........


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso denn?
> Rückgrat und Hirn regnets nicht plötzlich vom Himmel........
> DIE WOLL(T)EN DAS SO!!



I have a Dream ... 

Die Delegierten nutzen die geheime Abstimmung, Frau Dr. wird das Misstrauen ausgesprochen, sie tritt zurück ...


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Die inneren Fragen der Einheit sind ja in der Fusion nicht beantwortet worden, sondern ausgeklammert. Es sollte ja schließlich Schnelligkeit vor Gründlichkeit gehen.
Das, was Herr Stockfleht angesprochen hat, ist eine dieser ungeklärten Fragen. Auch wenn er sich durch Versprechungen vor der Fusion getäuscht sieht, so ist ihm seither klar geworden, dass hier offenkundig nicht das gilt, was er sich vorgestellt hat.
Die Präsidentin hat formal Recht: Da der DAFV Rechtsnachfolger des VDSF ist, gilt die VDSF-Beschlusslage fort.
Aber kann und darf eine Fusionspräsidentin, deren oberste Aufgabe die Herstellung der inneren Einheit sein müsste, politisch so handeln, dass sie sich auf formale Argumente zurückzieht. Es ist zynisch, jetzt den ehemaligen DAV-LV, die niemals eine Chance auf Mehrheit haben, entgegenzurufen: "Stellt doch einen Antrag." Und irgendwie ist es auch eine Form von Arbeitsverweigerung, angesichts derer man daran erinnern sollte, dass es sich um ein Ehrenamt handelt, das man ausüben kann, aber nicht muss. Aufeinanderzugehen, zusammenzuführen, das scheint nicht zum Amtsverständnis der Präsidentin zu gehören. Fehlt nur noch, dass zur Verbesserung der Kassenlage ein Bußgeld eingeführt wird für das Stellen unangenehmer Fragen.
Der Vorgang wird unter den ehem AV-Landesverbänden sicher nicht ohne Resonanz bleiben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich habe selbst 4 Jahre lang einen wichtigen Bereich eines nicht leicht zu führenden Industrieverbandes als Chairman geführt. Meine Einschätzung zur Arbeit von H-K: Die Frau ist völlig überfordert!

Es mangelt an grundlegenden Eigenschaften zur Konsensfindung. Wie aktuell mit den Interessen der früheren DAV-Landesverbände umgegangen wird, spricht Bände.

Ihre Art der Kommunikation ist völlig verfehlt. Schweigen zu wichtigen Dingen, verspätete Informationsbereitstellung für Landesverbände etc.

Mangelndes Fachwissen. Da sie nie selbst Angler war bzw. Gewässer bewirtschaftet hat, fehlt ihr grundlegender Hintergrund zur Diskussion mit der Verbands-Basis als auch mit Interessengruppen, von Tierschutz über Besatzstrategie bis Wettkampfangeln. 

Man könnte noch viele Punkte mehr aufführen.

Wenn der Verband nicht signifikant umsteuert, gebe ich ihm noch max. 3 Jahre, bis er auseinanderfliegt. Die Vorsitzende muss durch einen gestandenen, kommunikations- und konsensfähigen Experten ersetzt werden und ich denke, einige Betonschädel aus dem Vorstand sollte man gleich mit austauschen. Vor allen diejenigen, die die Verantwortung für die Fehlbesetzung des Vorstandsvorsitzes tragen.

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob einige dieser Punkte auf der Hauptversammlung zur Sprache kommen. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. |rolleyes


----------



## gründler (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2013/Happach-Kasan-CIPS-Mitgliedsschaft.php


Deutschlands bekannteste Stippszenenseite berichtet auch.Und in der Szene selbst laufen gerade alle tele's und Mailfächer heiß. 

Obwohl sich ja für uns Angler gaaaar nix ändern wird ganz wie in ne 80er ^^

#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Herr Stockfleth ist einer der wenigen Funktionäre, der tatsächlich noch ein Interesse am Angelsport in all seinen Facetten hat.

Ich wünsche mir, das er hier oben noch ein wenig Druck macht. 

Aber was soll man sich die Finger Wund schreiben. Es passiert eh nichts. Das Geld sprudelt und wird größtenteils für den Erhalt des Verbandes ausgegeben...und das wars.

Und falls es die meisten noch nicht verstanden haben. Dem neuen Verband sind alle Angler, welche einen Fisch nicht nur aus Kochtopfgründen fangen, ein Dorn im Auge. Also werden ausschliesslich die Interessen der Wurmbaderfraktion vertreten und keine Interessen von spezialisierten Angler egal aus welchem Bereich.


----------



## Honeyball (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Wie lange lassen die sich das eigentlich gefallen? Es müsste doch von DAV-Landesverbänden an Kündigungen nur so hageln...



Hallo???
Bis die lahmen Trantüten endlich begriffen haben, dass sie verraten und verkauft wurden und werden, haben die alles verloren, was es je an Sinnvollem dort gegeben hat.
Ich erinnere nochmal: Die (ex)DAV-Delegierten haben beide Male zu 100% der Fusion zugestimmt, auch als es durch die Initiative von Herrn Klasing im (ex)VdSF zu Unsicherheiten und dem Verfehlen der notwendigen Mehrheit beim ersten Versuch der Fusion gekommen war. Die haben doch allesamt den Schuss noch lange nicht gehört |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Pitti (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

@ Allrounder27
 Das war schon vor schlappe 20 Jahren so, es hat niemanden so Dolle interessiert warum jetzt ? Die Politik ist das beste Beispiel wie man es macht. Viel versprechen wenig halten, nach der Wahl.

 Ich glaube, erst wenn der gemeine Angler auf die Straße geht, wird sich was ändern !


----------



## Honeyball (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Muss mich korrigieren: Die wurden gar nicht verkauft, sondern haben sich quasi selbst verschenkt!!! :m


----------



## Blauzahn (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hallo???
> Die haben doch allesamt den Schuss noch lange nicht gehört |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:




Wenn da mal nicht der "Schuss" die nächsten Tage etwas lauter ausfällt... |wavey:


----------



## Elbangler_70 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Es freut mich durchaus, dass die Alt-DAV´ler gezeigt bekommen wer die Macht hat und wo ihr Platz im DAFV sein wird. 

Damit bekommt der ein oder andere genau die bittere "Medizin" die gern Mal  den Mitgliedern "verabreicht" wird. Da kann man nur sagen ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst 4 Jahre lang einen wichtigen Bereich eines nicht leicht zu führenden Industrieverbandes als Chairman geführt. Meine Einschätzung zur Arbeit von H-K: Die Frau ist völlig überfordert!
> 
> Es mangelt an grundlegenden Eigenschaften zur Konsensfindung. Wie aktuell mit den Interessen der früheren DAV-Landesverbände umgegangen wird, spricht Bände.
> 
> ...



Könnte so sein; einiges spricht dafür. 
Auf jeden Fall haben wires miteinem Versuch der diskussionsfreien Richtungsvorgabe durch die Verbandsspitze zu führen mit klarem Kurs in die Richtung, wo der VDSF bereits vor rund 15 Jahren war. Zu der Zeit muss ja alles in Ordnung gewesen sein im Westen. Es besteht offenbar ein Unwille, sich mit anglerischen Themen auseinanderzusetzen, selbst wenn diese die unterschiedlichen Selbstverständnisse der beiden Gründerverbände im Kern betreffen. 
Es scheint, durch die Fusion hat sich nur eines geändert: die Schreiben der Verbandsspitze enthalten nicht mehr so viele sprachliche Zumutungen wie zuvor.
Na, das hat sich ja wirklich gelohnt...


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wenn da mal nicht der "Schuss" die nächsten Tage etwas lauter ausfällt... |wavey:



Wenn es einen Schuss gibt, der nicht im Glühwein landet.


----------



## Brotfisch (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Der Gedanke der "Überforderung" beschäftigt mich; keinesfalls im Sinne einer Entschuldigung.

Was ist denn die Gesamtsituation?
1.) Wir haben eine Verbandskonstruktion, in der kaum Elemente des alten DAV enthalten sind (Ausnahme: Spartenverbände).
2.) Wir haben keinerlei inhaltliche Regelungen im Fusionsprozess, also kraft der Rechtsnachfolge des VDSF dessen inhaltliche Positionierungen, jedenfalls wenn sie Beschlusslage sind, weitergelten, während DAV-Positionierungen mit Rechtskraft des neuen Verbandes untergegangen sind.
3.) Wir haben unterhalb der Ebene der Präsidentin Präsidiumsmitglieder, die entweder für den "alten VDSF" stehen oder aber noch nicht nennenswert für inhaltliche "Reformen" in Erscheinung getreten sind.
4.) Wir haben, trotz allem, auf der Ebene des Verbandsausschusses eine Mehrheit, die sich überwiegend aus Vertretern des "alten VDSF" zusammensetzt.
5.) Wir haben ein noch nicht funktionierendes Zusammenspiel zwischen Präsidium intern und zu den Geschäftsstellen.
6.) Wir haben eine einschneidende Finanzkrise, bei der noch nicht einmal ansatzweise Lösungsansätze erkennbar sind. Neben den Großbaustellen "innerer Einheit" und Wegfall der Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Nehmen wir spasseshalber einmal an, dass die Präsidentin nach innen wirken und die Strukturen verbessern wollte. Wo könnte sie erfolgreich beginnen? Wer würde sie dabei unterstützen?

Nein, wahrlich keine gute Zeit, um anglerische Themen wirkungsvoll in Bewegung zu bringen. Und doch sollte man es dringend versuchen.

Wird nicht an dem Stockfleht'schen Thema deutlich, dass zwei Welten in einen Verband gezwängt wurden mit teilweise diametral unterschiedlichen Auffassungen!? Und statt zu integrieren, sagt man jetzt der einen Welt, dass sie keine Mehrheit hat! Der DAV hat mit seiner Zustimmung zur Fusion wirklich vieles aufgegeben und jetzt nicht mal mehr ein Druckpotenzial in der Hand. Trotzdem werden dieses und die anderen Kontroversthemen zwischen DAV und VDSF immer wieder und immer schneller hochkommen. Und der Verband wird sie auf Dauer nicht unterdrücken können.

Noch aber gilt: Warum sollte eine Präsidentin, die ohnehin unter dem Druck unlösbar erscheinender Sachzwänge steht, sich jetzt Auffassungen einer Seite zueigen machen, für die sie sich auf der Mehrheitsseite scharf würde rechtfertigen müssen?

Muss sie aber gar nicht. Sie sollte Diskussionen zulassen und ggf. auch Veränderungen der Beschlusslagen. Mehr als diese Veränderung ihres Amtsverständnisses muss man derzeit gar nicht verlangen. 

Was hat Stockfleht erwartet? Dass die Präsidentin auf seinen Zug aufspringt? Die LV-Spitzen müssen lernen, Ost wie West, dass sie, wenn sie Änderungen wollen, sich selbst um Mehrheiten bemühen müssen und das Präsidium kein Mehrheitsbeschaffer für sie ist. Als es darum ging, die Fusion gegen einen irrlichternden VDSF-Präsidenten durchzusetzen, hat das genauso funktioniert. Und es kann auch in Sachfragen funktionieren. Macht aber Arbeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der Gedanke der "Überforderung" beschäftigt mich; keinesfalls im Sinne einer Entschuldigung.
> 
> Was ist denn die Gesamtsituation?
> 1.) Wir haben eine Verbandskonstruktion, in der kaum Elemente des alten DAV enthalten sind (Ausnahme: Spartenverbände).
> ...



Und?

Alles seit Jahren bekannt und veröffentlicht - trotzdem haben die Delegierten der organisierten Angelfischer in VDSF wie DAV einstimmig, bis auf den LSFV-NDS, genau diese Scheixxe gewählt, gewollt und finanziert - und wehren sich ja immer noch nicht, und werden das weiter wohl auch nicht...........

Glückwunsch Fusionäre, erstes Ziel erreicht...

Und das Angeln werden sie schon noch zu Casting umfunktionieren - finanziell und bei Veranstaltungen sind sie ja schon soweit - Bester Naturschutz....

Glückwunsch, Fusionäre....

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265568


Die Frage hatte ich schon mal gestellt, früher im Thread hier und auch im Finanzthread:
Ob wohl einer der Delegierten aus den Abnickerlandesverbänden, die diese Scheixxe durch ihr Wahlverhalten zu verantworten haben, so viel Anstand im Leib hat, sich nun dafür auch bei seinen organisierten Angelfischern zu entschuldigen??


Ob einer der Präsidenten aus den Landesverbänden, die diese Fusion durchgepresst haben im Ex-DAV (Brandenburg, Sachsen) den Anstand hat, sich zu entschuldigen, zurückzutreten und seine Unfähigkeit bezüglich einer gleichberechtigten Fusion öffentlich einzugestehen??

Ich nehme Wetten an.............................................................................................


----------



## gründler (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Die ersten Angelgerätehändler melden sich auch zu Wort.

http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2013/Happach-Kasan-CIPS-Mitgliedsschaft.php


#h


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Irgendwie eiert die Frau rum. Weiss wohl selbst nicht was se will.
Einige Jungs sind aktuell zur WM in Südafrika.
Im Haushaltsplan werden Gelder fürs Angeln (nur Meeresfischen ohne Preisvergabe etc. ?) bereit gestellt.

Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS etc. ohne Wettkampfangeln? Sehr unlogisch.

Im Grunde hat die Dame sich gerade selber den Genickschuss gegeben.


----------



## Honeyball (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wenn da mal nicht der "Schuss" die nächsten Tage etwas lauter ausfällt... |wavey:


Ich habe aufgehört zu träumen, aber ihr scheint ja doch noch euren Optimismus zu behalten.#c
Nichts desto trotz: Ich wünsche es Euch allen und Dir insbesonders von ganzem Herzen!!!!


----------



## ha.jo (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wenn da mal nicht der "Schuss" die nächsten Tage etwas lauter ausfällt... |wavey:



Ich hoffe es inständig.
Mittlerweile ist das alles nur noch beschämend.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Irgendwie eiert die Frau rum. Weiss wohl selbst nicht was se will.
> Einige Jungs sind aktuell zur WM in Südafrika.
> Im Haushaltsplan werden Gelder fürs Angeln (nur Meeresfischen ohne Preisvergabe etc. ?) bereit gestellt.
> 
> ...


 
Es würde mich gar nicht wundern, wenn H-K sich mit der gesamten Materie bisher gar nicht auseinandergesetzt hat. Ich vermute, das ist für ihren Geschmack alles viel zu nah am Angeln dran und zu weit weg vom Naturschutz (und der Gentechnik).

Genau das ist der mangelnde Sachverstand, den ich ihr vorwerfe. Und genau so wenig Ahnung hat sie von den anderen Aspekten, mit denen sich der Verband hinsichtlich des Themas Angeln auseinandersetzen sollte.

Ich kenne ein Dutzend Leute (mich selbst eingeschlossen), von denen ich behaupte, sie würden den Job aus dem Stand besser machen. Das Problem wäre, dass dann ggf. der Vorstand auseinanderfliegen würde, weil einige VDF-Altvorderen den Weg zu einem modernen Angelverband nicht mitgehen würden. Das muss man als Vorstand, der wirklich was bewegen will, aber aushalten. Und sich dann eventuell auch abwählen lassen, um das richtige Signal zu senden.

Das Problem: Modern orientiere Leute werden erst gar nicht in diese Position gewählt. Wenn Mohnert, Braun & Co. über die Ausrichtung eines Anglerverbandes bestimmen, wird das Resultat nichts Fortschrittliches sein. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass diese Herren im Hintergrund noch Fäden ziehen.

H-K hat lediglich einen neuen Posten gesucht und gefunden, wenn sie dazu noch einen Anglerverband zum Naturschutzverband umgestalten kann, fühlt sie sich vermutlich noch besser.

Schickt diese Frau in die Wüste! Und zumindest einen Teil des Vorstands dazu.


----------



## Knispel (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Im Grunde hat die Dame sich gerade selber den Genickschuss gegeben.


 
Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht. Alle werden dafür sein, ist doch ein Verband und so gewollt. Das ganze Prozetere kommt mir aus den 80er Jahren des letzten Jahrhundert irgentwie bekannt vor, praktisch ein Abklatsch dessen, was der VDSF damals veranstaltet hat. Die Jungs aus den neuen Bundesländern haben sich wieder einmal über den Tisch ziehen lassen und werden zum 2. male Abgewickelt.


----------



## Ingo1 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Das glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht. Alle werden dafür sein, ist doch ein Verband und so gewollt.

Ich glaube der Freitag wird einiges richten !
Immerhin hat ja Frau H-K schon einen Misstrauensantrag und das nach so kurzer Amtszeit.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Knispel schrieb:


> Die Jungs aus den neuen Bundesländern haben sich wieder einmal über den Tisch ziehen lassen und werden zum 2. male Abgewickelt.


 
Wer nur etwas Einblick in die Finanzen des DAV hatte weiß, dass der DAV mit dem Rücken zur Wand stand. 

Insofern habe ich etwas mehr Verständnis für das Agieren des DAV, als vielleicht einige andere hier im Board. 

Wenn schon ein Bundesverband, dann einer der sich für die Belange der Angler einsetzt. Und das lässt sich nur erreichen, wenn einige Betonschädel auf die Terrasse im Garten geschickt werden.


----------



## Sharpo (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wer nur etwas Einblick in die Finanzen des DAV hatte weiß, dass der DAV mit dem Rücken zur Wand stand.
> 
> Insofern habe ich etwas mehr Verständnis für das Agieren des DAV, als vielleicht einige andere hier im Board.
> 
> Wenn schon ein Bundesverband, dann einer der sich für die Belange der Angler einsetzt. Und das lässt sich nur erreichen, wenn einige Betonschädel auf die Terrasse im Garten geschickt werden.



Naja, wirklich viel besser sehen die Finanzen jetzt auch nicht aus.

Da haben wohl Pleite und Pleite fusioniert.


----------



## angler1996 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

wenn die heutige Präsidentin den Bestand der Beschlüsse des ehemaligenVDSF als gegeben unterstellt und als allgemeingültige Richtschnur weiter fortschreibt - ohne dazu von sich aus eine Diskission dazu anzuregen, hat sie zwar dejure Recht aber ich weiß nicht , überblickt sie ihr Tun nicht? ( nur ne Vermutung/Meinung).
Defakto schafft sie damit m. Erachtens eine Situation,
die einen weiteren Verbleib der ehemaligen DAV Mitgliedsverbände in diesem Konstrukt namens DAFV ausschließt.  Aber die Konsequenz ? Zieht die jemand?

Thomas, du mußt meine Fragen nicht beantworten, war mehr Selbstgespräch:m

Gruß A., dem die Hoffnung fehlt


----------



## mathei (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Ingo1 schrieb:


> Immerhin hat ja Frau H-K schon einen Misstrauensantrag und das nach so kurzer Amtszeit.


ist der antrag denn zu gelassen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ja, natürlich, wurde form- und fristgerecht gestellt..

Aber warum sollten die Abnicker derjenigen das Misstrauen aussprechen, die sie ja voller Freude und Elan abgenickt haben??

Anglerverräter bleibt Anglerverräter........

Bis jetzt im (VDSF)DAFV also jeder Delegierte ausser die vom LSFV-NDS - mal sehen, ob sonst noch einer Anstand, Rückgrat und Hirn entdeckt morgen und übermorgen bei VA und HV...

Will jemand wetten darauf???


----------



## kati48268 (20. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wie geil wäre es, wenn so eine, nein, diese(!) Sitzung öffentlich wäre!!!

_Bislang konnte man doch so gut miteinander, hat alles zusammen verbrochen.
Diesmal gehen einige wenige den geraden Weg.

Verschämt schauen die ewigen Mitläufer diesen nicht in die Augen ...zumindest diejenigen davon, die genau wissen, dass HK ganz dringend weg sollte und am besten die ganze uralte, vollkommen verfilzte Sippschaft. 

Und das werden so einige sein, die doch so gerne mal Mut haben möchten...würden...haben wollen.

Sich von den Anglern daheim als tapfere Reformer feiern lassen... für Mut & Verstand zu Höherem berufen werden... wie verlockend.

Ist es schon soweit? Vielleicht machen diesmal ja sogar mehr mit? 
Oder doch besser stillhalten, abnicken und noch ein paar Jahre warten, bis sich einige mehr vorher öffentlich zu meutern trauen und dann einfach mit der Masse mitschwimmen?

Wenn nur die 'ewig Fahnentreuen bis zum Endsieg' nicht so böse gedroht hätten, "wehe, es verlässt noch jemand die Linie"..._

Wäre es für uns Angler nicht so verdammt teuer und verflucht schädlich, was da passiert, 
es wäre einfach nur ekelhaft mitleiderregend und verachtenswert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Die wissen schon, warum sie die Sitzung nicht öffentlich machen.

Bei den ganzen neuen Zahlen, mit denen die LV geflutet wurden, betont Frau Dr. immer wieder, dass die verbandsintern seien und die Öffentlichkeit nix angehen, am besten nicht mal die eigenen KV und Vereine informieren nehm ich an, ist da gewollt.

Von Offenheit, Transparenz, Information, Mitnahme ist da weiterhin keine Spur..

Oder die haben nur Angst, dass da mal Leute draufgucken auf ihre seltsamen Zahlenkonstrukte, die davon was verstehen und dann die wahre finanzielle Situation schnell breit öffentlich wird.

Man wird sehen - heute Präsidiumssitzung und Verbandsausschuss, morgen HV.... ..


----------



## Ingo1 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber warum sollten die Abnicker derjenigen das Misstrauen aussprechen, die sie ja voller Freude und Elan abgenickt haben??
> 
> Anglerverräter bleibt Anglerverräter........
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

erstens war es in MeckPomm der VDSF-Verband--
Dazu waren da bei den (Kon)Fusionären noch immer ganz vorne mit dabei der LSFV-SH (VDSF), die Hessen (VDSF), Brandenburg (DAV)etc..

Und erst als Brandenburg unter Weichenhahn dann drohte, bei Nichtfusion aus dem DAV auszutreten und Richter von Sachsen dann auch umkippte auf die Linie, mussten die DAVler die Kröte schlucken, ohne festschreiben aller wichtigen Punkte, ohne Finanzierung und mit katastrophalem Personal trotz aller vorheriger gegenlautender Versprechungen von Markstein dann in den VDSF übertreten, statt auf Augenhöhe fusionieren zu können.

Damit auch das nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, wer die wirklichen Schuldigen am jetzigen Zustand des Übertritts statt einer vernünftigen Fusion sind.

Man wird ja jetzt auf der HV und im Verbandsausschuss sehen, ob die weiter alles abnicken werden.

Oder sich für ihr damaliges Verhalten, das in diese Katastrophe führte, dann auch entschuldigen und dann auch jetzt mal endlich das Maul aufmachen für Angeln und Angler, statt nur für Casting und Naturschutz - und zukünftig dann vielleicht auch noch Gentechnik.....


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wenn da mal nicht der "Schuss" die nächsten Tage etwas lauter ausfällt... |wavey:



Der Knall wird noch lauter wenn ihr (Vorstände in den Vereinen und Delegierte im LV und DAFV) endlich mal alles Öffentlich machen würdet.
  Dann würde euch aber der DAFV um die Ohren fliegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Jetzt sitzt ja erstmal die Präsidiumstruppe zusammen, um zu eruieren, wie man den Anglern und dem Angeln weiterhin möglichst viel Schaden zufügen - äääh, sorry:
möglichst "zielführende", von Anglern bezahlte Naturschutzlobbyarbeit machen kann....

Dann heute Nachmittag Verbandsausschuss...............


----------



## Deep Down (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Dann wird es ja langsam interessant, ob Fr. HK den Kopf noch über Wasser halten kann!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Klar, die Abnicker werden ihr schon schwimmen helfen...

Die Angler und das Angeln wird absaufen, nicht Trümmertruppe (VDSF)DAFV, Präsidentin oder Präsidium......


----------



## Knispel (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> möglichst "zielführende", von Anglern bezahlte Naturschutzlobbyarbeit machen kann....
> ..........


 
Soll ich mal aufzählen ? Bleiverbot wie die Jäger in niedersächsischen Staatsforsten ( ab 2014 ), Verbot von Ködern mit Weichmacher, Verbot von Hegefischen - da gibt es andere schonendere Maßnahmen usw.


----------



## Oldschoool (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wo zur Hölle ist der Livestream ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ein offener Brief an die Delegierten bei der HV morgen.
Lesenswert:
http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2013/Offener-Brief-Stefan-Posselt-an-den-DAFV.php

Da offener Brief, hier der Text:


> Werte Delegierte,
> 
> Sie werden sich kommendes Wochenende zur Jahreshauptversammlung des DAFV e.V. treffen, der ersten seit der erfolgten Verschmelzung zwischen VDSF und DAV zum neuen einheitlichen Verband für alle Angelfischer in Deutschland. Wie nicht anders zu erwarten waren die ersten Monate turbulent und alles andere als einfach und von der versprochenen einheitlichen Vertretung für alle Angler Deutschlands sind wir noch weit entfernt. Als Teilnehmer an der Hauptversammlung, dem höchsten Gremium dieses Verbandes, werden Sie mit darüber entscheiden, wie es mit der Interessenvertretung der deutschen Anglerschaft weitergeht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Die Stipper, Karpfenangler, Bootsangler und was weiss ich noch alles für Gruppen können rumnöhlen, soviel sie wollen. Solange die bezahlen, wird sich rein garnichts ändern.


----------



## Fr33 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Eigentlich kann man den DAFV nur "ausbluten" lassen, indem man austritt und eben keine Gelder mehr fließen ... das würde bedeuten, dass die Verbandsgewässer vom DAVF leider erstmal nicht mehr befischt werden dürfen.....

Aber ich denke, dass würde max 1-2 Jahre so sein, denn wer finanziell in der Klemme steckt - aber die Rechte an den Gewässern auf der hohen Kante - dann muss von ausgehen, dass diese Rechte wohl irgendwann abgetreten werden müssen. Wenn sich der Verband allerdings rechtlich auflöst - dann wären auch die Pachtverträge augehoben, oder?

Im Grunde brauchen wir einen neuen Verband, der sich dem annimmt und wirklich Angler vertritt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Der (VDSF)DAFV hat keine Gewässer...

Pleite wird er ohne kräftige Finanzspritze wohl eh schon näxtes jahr sein..

Raus aus dem VDSF(DAFV) ist aber für jeden ehrbaren Angler natürlich immer das Mittel der Wahl, wo es geht und wo man ohne Zugehörigkeit angeln kann..

Warten wir halt mal, was die Abnickerdelegierten morgen beschliessen werden,.


----------



## ha.jo (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hallo Fr33

Welche Verbandsgewässer hat denn der DAFV?



> Aber ich denke, dass würde max 1-2Jahre so sein, denn Schulden hat und  die Gewässer auf der hohen Kante - diese Rechte an den Gewässern wohl  abgeben können....


Sorry aber da komm ich jetzt nicht ganz mit.
Kannst du nochmal etwas verständlicher deine Aussage darlegen?

PS. Ersten Teil meiner Frage hat Thomas nun schon klargestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Nein, kann er nicht - nicht wieder OT.
Siehe oben!


----------



## ha.jo (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, kann er nicht - nicht wieder OT.
> Siehe oben!



i.O.

Geht ja auch per PN.


----------



## Fr33 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Okey ich habs verbessert... aber ich führe das gerne nochmal anders aus:

Es gibt doch Verbandsgewässer bzw. Gewässerverbunde von den jeweiligen LV (welche im DAFV angeschlossen sind). Diese dürfen m. Wissens nur von Mitgliedern des LV und damit gleichzeitig Mitglied im DAFV beangelt werden. Tritt nun ein Verein aus dem LV aus, so dürfen dessen Vereinsangehörige nicht mehr an die Pachtgewässer des jeweiligen LV. 

Tritt nun ein LV aus dem DAFV aus, so können z.B Angler aus Grenznahmen gebieten aus anderen Bundesländern nicht mehr wie vorher in den Verbandsgewässern des anderen LV angeln...

Verbessert mich bitte, wenn ich das falsch sehe - aber das ist doch die Hauptangst vieler Angler, dass Sie, sofern ihr Verein oder LV austritt, nicht mehr an die Gewässer kommt... quasi auf dem trockenen sitzt oder?

EDIT:
Sorry Thomas, hatte das eben erst mit dem OT gelesen....


Back to Topic:

Warten wir mal ab, was für Überraschungen morgen auf uns zukommen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Warten wir halt mal*



Das ist der absolute Running Gag im Zusammenhang mit Arbeit von Angelverbänden. 

Keynes sagte, das wir auf lange Sicht alle tot sind und meinte damit, das wir Probleme schon rechtzeitig (oder überhaupt) lösen müssen. Der Verband täte gut daran, sich den Spruch mal zu Herzen zu nehmen.

Denn so langsam ist dieser Spruch im Zusammenhang mit den Verbänden auch genug an Realsatire...


----------



## antonio (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

@fr33

siehst du falsch es gibt länderübergreifende regelungen einzelner lv bezüglich der pools.also als beispiel lv sachsen hat mit lv thüringen so ne regelung und andere auch.
thüringer dürfen in sachsen fü 5 € den pool nutzen und umgekehrt.
das hat rein gar nichts mit dem bv zu tun.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

@ Fr33:

Das hat nix mit dem BV, nur mit den LV zu tun und deren jeweiligen Bedingungen.
Und damit gut jetzt mit OT!


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich bin ehrlich erstaunt wieviel Unwissenheit es nach so langer Zeit noch gibt.
Selbst "Experten" wissen nicht mal, dass es keine Neugründung gab etc..

Was haben die alle die ganzen Jahre gemacht?
Auf allen Ebenen gepennt?

Angeln gegangen, Quingers wird es schon richten?

Bezog sich jetzt nicht nur auf dieses Forum...auch Stipperforum und diese von Gründler geposteten Link.


Auch dass er DAFV keine Gewässer hat, ist hier doch schon gefühlte tausendmal erläutert worden.

Erschreckend.

Wer solche Angler hat, brauch sich nicht über den DAFV wundern.


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Offener Brief von Stefan Posselt:

http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2013/Offener-Brief-Stefan-Posselt-an-den-DAFV.php


----------



## Fr33 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Sorry ich verbringe mein Leben nicht nur damit, mich um den DAFV zu kümmern  
Daher habe ich ja gefragt und auch gebeten, mich zu korrigeren falls ich völlig falsch liege. Antonio hat das gut dargelegt - danke dafür!

Nur ich höre aus jedem gefühlten 5. Post raus, dass die Angler Angst haben zu rebellieren bzw. ihren Verein oder LV zu nötigen aus dem BV auszutreten, da man sonst keine "freien" Angelgewässer hat....und daran muss ja irgendwas drann sein.... daher meine Frage.

Mir gings um nix anderes... sorry! 

Und nun könnt ihr wieder über die HV reden....bin aber für weitere Gespräche via PN offen.


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

FR33

Sorry, das es Dich getroffen hat.
Du liest aber auch nicht seit gestern hier mit, oder?

 

Ich nehm Dir es aber auch nicht übel.  
Dennoch erschreckend.


----------



## mathei (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

generell finde ich den brief super. aber warscheinlich zu spät.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Gorbachov, fällt mir dazu nur ein.........
"Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben"......

Schlimm genug, dass man als Angler sich um so einen Dreck kümmern muss,  statt einfach angeln zu gehen.

Und letztlich nur, weil man Funktionären und Delegierten nicht ansatzweise vertrauen kann.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Erste, unbestätigte Infos aus dem Verbandsausschuss:

Dauerte jetzt doch bis 19 Uhr.

Finanzsituation desolat.

Da keiner da war als Finanzvize (Bauersfeld weg), nahm dazu der Steuerberater des VDSF Stellung.

Es sollen angeblich (nicht belegt) am Ende des Jahres noch ca. 150.000 - 200.000 Euro über sein (glaube ich ja noch nicht, wir werden sehen).

Es müssen aber schnellstens entweder Leistungen abgebaut werden (welche denn, die leisten eh nix?), oder die Beiträge erhöht werden, und zwar schon 2014, trotz anderslautender Versprechen der Präsidentin beim letzten Verbandsausschuss.

Um mindestens 0,75 - 1 Euro (also 50%!)....

Was diese Aussage wert ist vom Steuerberater, das sieht man daran, dass er nach dem Wegfall der Bayern mit 700.000 Mitgliedern kalkuliert.

Das sind ohne die Bayern zum einen nur 670.000, dass der VFG auch raus ist, NDS evtl. noch raus ist und auch Brillowski auf der Sitzung nicht gesagt hat, dass MeckPomm die  Kündigung zurücknehmen würde, wären das nur noch knapp über 500.000...

Müsste also um noch mehr erhöht werden oder auf deutsch:
Die kapierens immer noch nicht.........

Bezüglich internationaler Veranstaltungen ist sie schon wieder teilweise zurückgerudert, sie wüsste das ja selber nicht genau, was da ausgemacht wäre, die würden 2014 vielleicht doch stattfinden. Warum sie  dann den Brief an Stockfleth geschrieben hat, hat blöderweise wohl keiner gefragt - die Helden haben halt wieder alles geschluckt...

Zu angelpolitischen Inhalten immer noch nichts - die arbeiten weiter ohne Plan und Ziel.

Sie würden was erarbeiten und das dann in die LV geben - wann?? Wer weiss das schon.....

Sie war wohl nicht mal bei der internen Rechnungsprüfung des Haushaltes 2012 zugegen (12./13.09 2013) und hat wohl erst überhaupt danach angefangen zu arbeiten.

Gerüchteweise wollen die Bayern nach dieser Sitzung jetzt frühestens 2015 über einen Wiedereintritt überhaupt erst nachdenken.

Es wurden keine Entscheidungen oder Absprachen bez. morgen getroffen.

Seitens der Ex-DAV-Verbände hörte man keine Kritik an Frau Dr....

Das mal so zur ersten Info....


----------



## Lui Nairolf (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ende des Jahres noch ca. 150.000 - 200.000 Euro über sein (glaube ich ja noch nicht, wir werden sehen).



"Über" im Sinne von Rücklagen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

PS:
Vergessen, gerade nochmal meinen Laufzettel überflogen.

Als Nachfolger für Finanzvize Bauersfeld wurde bis jetzt nur Steffen Quinger nominiert.

Seine Qualifikation (für Finanzen?) auf Nachfrage:
Er ist Landschaftsarchitekt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> "Über" im Sinne von Rücklagen?



angeblich ja,


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

PS:
Zum Teil hat H-K angeblich Applaus bekommen, weil sie "persönlich betroffen war über den Misstrauensantrag", zum Teil sagten Anwesende, sie hätte scheinbar überhaupt nichts geblickt und zu keinem Punkt auch nur ansatzweise etwas Konkretes sagen können..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> angeblich ja,



Weißt du, wie hoch die Rücklagen zum gleichen Zeitpunkt im letzten Jahr 2012 waren bei DAV und VDSF?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

ausm Kopp nicht.....

Ist doch aber auch komplett wurscht - dass sie trotzdem erhöhen müssen 2014 haben sie ja schon gesagt - oder eben Leistung kürzen (was immer die unter Leistung verstehen und warum immer man dann die Trümmertruppe noch finanzieren soll, wenn die noch weniger leisten würden...).

Dass es immer noch keine Ziele und angelpolitischen Leitlinien gibt, für die man zahlen würde, ebenso wurscht.

Dass sie das bei den Veranstaltungen nicht alles so wirklich blickt (und trotzdem Briefe raushaut) auch..

Und dass wohl die Mehrzahl der Abnicker das weiterhin so will und wieder abnicken wird - nach dem Applaus zu schliessen - davon kannst Du auch ausgehen..

Passt doch - laut Frau Dr. "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" wollen das die organisierten Angelfischer eben genau so...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> Seine Qualifikation (für Finanzen?) auf Nachfrage:
> Er ist Landschaftsarchitekt...


 Dann kann er zu den (finanziellen) Luftschlössern gleich den Garten Eden für den DAFV planen. Passt doch zu einem Naturschutzverband!

Und bei uns wurden ja auch der Natur nahestehende Taxifahrer schon zum Bundesminister ernannt...


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Applaus bekommen?
Die Leben offenbar in einer ganz anderen Welt.

Steffen in die Finanzen abschieben bedeutet für die Angler Ende mit Wettangeln.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ausm Kopp nicht.....



Wurst is sicherlich ... würd mich nur interessieren, in welchem Umfang im ersten Fusionsjahr der Rücklagenbestand schon angegangen werden musste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Es gab ja schon fast keine mehr - ich hab sowas von einem Rest Anfang 2013 um die 140.000 im Kopp (ohne Gewähr!!!!) 
Demnach hätten die jetzt das erste Mal SEIT JAHREN!!! ein Plus gemacht, wenn sie nun mehr haben wollen 

Und das, ohne dass die Geschäftsstellen zusammen arbeiten, ohne dass ein Plan 2013 vorlag (hat ja Bauersfeld laut H-K-Schreiben nicht gemacht), aber mit doppelter HV und dadurch da dopelten Kosten(durch die wiederholte Abstimmung im Februar, da die (Kon)Fusionäre ja solange abstimmen liessen, bis das Wunschergebnis da war)..

Kann man glauben.........
Muss man aber nicht...

Oder das sind vielleicht die 55 Cent Zusatzbeitrag der Ex-DAV-LV, die man damit den Übertritt in den VDSF praktisch auch noch selber finanzieren liess und den die EX-DAV-LV ja bis heute trotz rückwirkender wirtschaftlicher Einheit (Vertrag) seit 01.01. 2013 nicht zurückgefordert haben (Untreue??).
Und was auch als Beitrag genannt in den Zahlen des Präsidiums so drinsteht (wie auch auf der Rechnung für die DAV-LV ja konkret steht: Zusatzbeitrag)......


----------



## Hänger06 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hallo Tomas,

kann man(n) irgentwo nachlesen "Satzung Vertrag ect. " welche Verwendung die Mittel haben die der Verband hat? Aufwendung ect.

MfG

Jens


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Der LSFV-NDS hat alle Dokumente (Satzung, Vertrag etc.) öffentlich gemacht:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331

Haushaltsplan wie bisher vorgelegt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970&page=5


----------



## Deep Down (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Dann kann er zu den (finanziellen) Luftschlössern gleich den Garten Eden für den DAFV planen. Passt doch zu einem Naturschutzverband!




Ich kann nicht mehr.......brüll.........!


----------



## Hänger06 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Hallo Tomas,
> 
> kann man(n) irgentwo nachlesen "Satzung Vertrag ect. " welche Verwendung die Mittel haben die der Verband hat? Aufwendung ect.
> 
> ...



Nachtrag mir ist immer noch scheilerhaft warum die GmbH dazwischen geschaaltet wurde rein rechtlich ist das fragwürdig für mich als Kaufmann....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Nachtrag mir ist immer noch scheilerhaft warum die GmbH dazwischen geschaaltet wurde rein rechtlich ist das fragwürdig für mich als Kaufmann....



Da ist so vieles "fragwürdig" - aber die Abnickerdelegierten nicken eben lieber ab, statt mal vernünftig nachzufragen - Daher kommt ja auch das finanzielle Desaster..

Und rechtlich ist das kein Problem, ist in vielen Vereinen gang und gäbe mit so GmbH`s.

Nur wenn trotz mehrfacher Nachfragen die Zahlen der GmbH nicht offengelegt werden, ist 
das "fragwürdig" (nicht rechtlich, die nicken das ja ab). 
Die haben auf der Sitzung im Februar ja darüber abgestimmt, dass man die Fragen zu den Finanzen/GmbH vom LSFV-NDS nicht beantworten/diskutieren will.

Und genauso wird's auch diesmal laufen:
Keine vernünftigen (Nach)Fragen und am Ende wieder alles abnicken.


----------



## Hänger06 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der LSFV-NDS hat alle Dokumente (Satzung, Vertrag etc.) öffentlich gemacht:
> http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331




schön dann habe ich Lektüre im Bett...

danke für die schnelle Antwort

p.s. bald werde wir privat in unsern Kellerbecken konsperativ Angelpartys veranstalten, aber nicht petzen


----------



## Deep Down (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Was soll Fr.HK denn auch Konkretes sagen? Ml wieder "Kleine Wasserkraft" und "Naturschutzverband"?

Der geht es weiterhin nur darum, ihren Lebenslauf mit Präsidentin eines Naturschutzbundes 
zu schmücken und das muss schon nen gewissen Zeitraum ausmachen! Also, halten um jeden Preis, solange es geht!

Applaus dafür, dass in der Vogel Strauss Mentalität der Tag vorbeigegangen ist?

Worauf warten die Abnicker eigentlich........auf den Weihnachtsmann? 
Der kommt hat nen schwarzen Anzug an und ne Sense in der Hand! Tatsächlich kommt er aber im Auftrag des Amtsgerichtes und nennt sich Insolvenzverwalter!


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Mich wundert, das HK nichts substantielles sagen konnte.

Sie wurde doch als "Kennerin des Angelsports" beworben und da sie in Berlin rausgeflogen ist, hat sie ja auch eine Menge Zeit sich in die Themen einzuarbeiten.

Nicht, das nachher noch diejenigen recht bekommen sollten, die schon von Anfang an sagten, dass HK das nicht aus Liebe zu den Bienen...ähm...dem Angelsport macht.

Pleite gehen wird der Verband wohl nicht. Dafür haben sie zuviel Spielraum, den Beitrag ordentlich anzuheben. Von daher droht dort keine Gefahr.

Über die Angelpolitische Ausrichtung diskutieren wir (und der Verband, falls es das Thema mal auf die Tagesordnung schafft) hier im AB noch im Jahr 2043. Falls es den Verband dann noch gibt.

Müssen wir eben noch ein wenig abwarten.


----------



## Honeyball (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Nachtrag mir ist immer noch scheilerhaft warum die GmbH dazwischen geschaaltet wurde rein rechtlich ist das fragwürdig für mich als Kaufmann....



Hihi, und genau weil ich das vor über 2(!) Jahren schon genauso gesehen habe, hat der damalige VDSF-Präsident versucht, Thomas und mich strafrechtlich dran zu kriegen, was letztlich Richter und Staatsanwältin zu einem breiten Schmunzeln veranlasste....


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Bitte keine Fragen zur GmbH. Denn das ist Ketzerei und Majestätsbeleidigung in einem.

Ausserdem besteht überhaupt garkein Grrund zur Sorge. Denn wenn so ein Geheimnis draus gemacht wird, selbst die Fragen von LV nicht beantwortet werden und kritische Stimmen mit Prozessen mundtot gemacht werden, dann ist das 100%ig ein absolut seriöses Konstrukt welches einzig und alleine dem deutschen Angelsport dient!


----------



## Elbangler_70 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Hänger06 schrieb:


> Nachtrag mir ist immer noch scheilerhaft warum die GmbH dazwischen geschaaltet wurde rein rechtlich ist das fragwürdig für mich als Kaufmann....



Ganz einfach, wenn der Verband Überschüsse hat muss er die irgendwo verstecken oder verbraten sonst mault irgendwann das Finanzamt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich hab noch im Kopp, dass irgendwie der Verband mehrmals mit Krediten der GmbH unter die Arme greifen musste...
Aber was weiss ich schon.....

Nochmal:
Schlimmer als Finanzen ist die anglerische Unfähig- und Untätigkeit von Präsidentin und Präsidium, die immer noch keine inhaltlichen Ziele vorlegen wollten, die das organisatorische nicht hinkriegen/angehen (Zusammenarbeit Geschäftsstellen, Geschäftsordnung, Wahlordnung, Ehrenordnung etc.), und dass wohl wieder fast alle (ausser wieder wohl NDS??) alles abnicken werden, was da mit größtem Dilettantismus vorgelegt wird von "denen da oben"....


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch im Kopp, dass irgendwie der Verband mehrmals mit Krediten der GmbH unter die Arme greifen musste...
> Aber was weiss ich schon.....



Es weiss doch nun wirklich jeder den wirklichen Grund für die ominöse GmbH. Ist doch schon lächerlich das ganze, dass die LV da nicht mal ein wenig Nachhaken oder Druck machen.

Aber da ist die Angst vor dem Häuptling wohl zu groß und letztlich müssen die LV da vor ihren eigens geschaffenen Strukturen, aus die Alten haben recht und Einschüchterung bei abweichender Meinung kapitulieren.

Schon blöd gelaufen, aber auch selbst verschuldet. Von daher kann man das Thema eigentlich auch vollständig abhaken.


Selbst wenn sie nun nur die angelpolitische Ausrichtung festlegen wäre das ja schon einmal ein Schritt nach vorne. 

Aber auch das wird wohl nicht passieren.


----------



## Hänger06 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hihi, und genau weil ich das vor über 2(!) Jahren schon genauso gesehen habe, hat der damalige VDSF-Präsident versucht, Thomas und mich strafrechtlich dran zu kriegen, was letztlich Richter und Staatsanwältin zu einem breiten Schmunzeln veranlasste....


Wie jetzt ist das eine Ente von dir oder echt war? des hätte mir mal passieren sollen..........lang lebe das Deutsche-Vereinswesen.. an dem sollen alle genesen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

Hänger06 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ist das eine Ente von dir oder echt war? des hätte mir mal passieren sollen..........lang lebe das Deutsche-Vereinswesen.. an dem sollen alle genesen



Ist hier (Thema HV) Offtopic.

Wir berichten seit Jahren über diese unfähigen Verbände, alles hier im Politikforum nachzulesen.

Die Geschichte mit der Anzeige:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227800
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=235707

*Und damit wieder zurück zum Thema:*
Erste, unbestätigte Infos aus dem Verbandsausschuss:

Dauerte jetzt doch bis 19 Uhr.

Finanzsituation desolat.

Da keiner da war als Finanzvize (Bauersfeld weg), nahm dazu der Steuerberater des VDSF Stellung.

Es sollen angeblich (nicht belegt) am Ende des Jahres noch ca. 150.000 - 200.000 Euro über sein (glaube ich ja noch nicht, wir werden sehen).

Es müssen aber schnellstens entweder Leistungen abgebaut werden (welche denn, die leisten eh nix?), oder die Beiträge erhöht werden, und zwar schon 2014, trotz anderslautender Versprechen der Präsidentin beim letzten Verbandsausschuss.

Um mindestens 0,75 - 1 Euro (also 50%!)....

Was diese Aussage wert ist vom Steuerberater, das sieht man daran, dass er nach dem Wegfall der Bayern mit 700.000 Mitgliedern kalkuliert.

Das sind ohne die Bayern zum einen nur 670.000, dass der VFG auch raus ist, NDS evtl. noch raus ist und auch Brillowski auf der Sitzung nicht gesagt hat, dass MeckPomm die Kündigung zurücknehmen würde, wären das nur noch knapp über 500.000...

Müsste also um noch mehr erhöht werden oder auf deutsch:
Die kapierens immer noch nicht.........

Bezüglich internationaler Veranstaltungen ist sie schon wieder teilweise zurückgerudert, sie wüsste das ja selber nicht genau, was da ausgemacht wäre, die würden 2014 vielleicht doch stattfinden. Warum sie dann den Brief an Stockfleth geschrieben hat, hat blöderweise wohl keiner gefragt - die Helden haben halt wieder alles geschluckt...

Zu angelpolitischen Inhalten immer noch nichts - die arbeiten weiter ohne Plan und Ziel.

Sie würden was erarbeiten und das dann in die LV geben - wann?? Wer weiss das schon.....

Sie war wohl nicht mal bei der internen Rechnungsprüfung des Haushaltes 2012 zugegen (12./13.09 2013) und hat wohl erst überhaupt danach angefangen zu arbeiten.

Gerüchteweise wollen die Bayern nach dieser Sitzung jetzt frühestens 2015 über einen Wiedereintritt überhaupt erst nachdenken.

Es wurden keine Entscheidungen oder Absprachen bez. morgen getroffen.

Seitens der Ex-DAV-Verbände hörte man keine Kritik an Frau Dr....

Das mal so zur ersten Info.... 

Als Nachfolger für Finanzvize Bauersfeld wurde bis jetzt nur Steffen Quinger nominiert.

Seine Qualifikation (für Finanzen?) auf Nachfrage:
Er ist Landschaftsarchitekt... 

Zum Teil hat H-K angeblich Applaus bekommen, weil sie "persönlich betroffen war über den Misstrauensantrag", zum Teil sagten Anwesende, sie hätte scheinbar überhaupt nichts geblickt und zu keinem Punkt auch nur ansatzweise etwas Konkretes sagen können.. 

Finanzen:
Dass sie trotzdem erhöhen müssen 2014 haben sie ja schon gesagt - oder eben Leistung kürzen (was immer die unter Leistung verstehen und warum immer man dann die Trümmertruppe noch finanzieren soll, wenn die noch weniger leisten würden...).

Dass es immer noch keine Ziele und angelpolitischen Leitlinien gibt, für die man zahlen würde, ebenso wurscht.

Dass sie das bei den Veranstaltungen nicht alles so wirklich blickt (und trotzdem Briefe raushaut) auch..

Und dass wohl die Mehrzahl der Abnicker das weiterhin so will und wieder abnicken wird - nach dem Applaus zu schliessen - davon kannst Du auch ausgehen..

Passt doch - laut Frau Dr. "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" wollen das die organisierten Angelfischer eben genau so... 

Es gab ja schon fast keine Rücklagen mehr - ich hab sowas von einem Rest Anfang 2013 um die 140.000 im Kopp (ohne Gewähr!!!!) 
Demnach hätten die jetzt das erste Mal SEIT JAHREN!!! ein Plus gemacht, wenn sie nun mehr haben wollen 

Und das, ohne dass die Geschäftsstellen zusammen arbeiten, ohne dass ein Plan 2013 vorlag (hat ja Bauersfeld laut H-K-Schreiben nicht gemacht), aber mit doppelter HV und dadurch da doppelten Kosten(durch die wiederholte Abstimmung im Februar, da die (Kon)Fusionäre ja solange abstimmen liessen, bis das Wunschergebnis da war)..

Kann man glauben.........
Muss man aber nicht...

Oder das sind vielleicht die 55 Cent Zusatzbeitrag der Ex-DAV-LV, die man damit den Übertritt in den VDSF praktisch auch noch selber finanzieren liess und den die EX-DAV-LV ja bis heute trotz rückwirkender wirtschaftlicher Einheit (Vertrag) seit 01.01. 2013 nicht zurückgefordert haben (Untreue??).
Und was auch als Beitrag genannt in den Zahlen des Präsidiums so drinsteht (wie auch auf der Rechnung für die DAV-LV ja konkret steht: Zusatzbeitrag)...... 

Nochmal:
Schlimmer als Finanzen ist die anglerische Unfähig- und Untätigkeit von Präsidentin und Präsidium, die immer noch keine inhaltlichen Ziele vorlegen wollten, die das organisatorische nicht hinkriegen/angehen (Zusammenarbeit Geschäftsstellen, Geschäftsordnung, Wahlordnung, Ehrenordnung etc.), und dass wohl wieder fast alle (ausser wieder wohl NDS??) alles abnicken werden, was da mit größtem Dilettantismus vorgelegt wird von "denen da oben"....

Die ersten Meldungen heute (22.11., 0Uhr15) nach zig Rückmeldungen:
Obwohl Satzung vorschreibt, dass Verbandsausschuss Präsidium BV und die Präsidenten der LV sind, waren wiederum mehrere Geschäftsführer aus den LV zusätzlich da - wer immer die eingeladen hat. Hatte Frau Dr. ja schon auf der letzten VA-Sitzung missachtet.

Ist den Abnickern aber mehrheitlich eh wurscht, hat wohl nur einer moniert.

MeckPomm soll nach Aussage mehrerer Teilnehmer wohl nach deren Meinung tatsächlich raus sein - da sind auch welche dabei, die den M-P-Präsi Brillowski gut kennen.

Keiner der Ex-DAV-Präsis hat angeblich wegen des Briefes (keine internationalen Veranstaltungen) richtig konkret nachgefasst, nur äußerst zuvorkommend "angemerkt". Auch und speziell Richter aus Sachsen, so wurde mir erzählt.

Der "Flurfunk" (anwesende Delegierte im Hotel) meldete, dass viele der DAV-Delegierten immer noch meinen, sie wären nicht zum VDSF übergetreten, sondern es wäre doch eine gleichberechtigte Fusion gewesen.
Das hätten ihnen das Ex-DAV-Präsidium und Weichenhahn und Richter doch versprochen. Und dass deswegen die alten VDSF-Beschlüsse eh nicht mehr gelten würden  (empfehle einfach mal nachzulesen/zu googlen: Verschmelzung durch Übernahme..)..

Steffen Quinger will zwar Vizepräsident werden, aber NICHT für Finanzen (für was dann? Alle anderen Posten sind doch besetzt). Er würde sich aber im Notfall "einarbeiten können"..............

Frau Dr. rechnet (wie ich auch) damit, dass sie beim Misstrauensantrag ein erstklassiges Vertrauensvotum erhalten wird, hätte sie gesagt.....

Die Abnicker werden in meinen Augen schon dafür sorgen, lieber Frau Dr. das Vertrauen auszusprechen, statt etwas für Angler und das Angeln zu tun.....

Auch nochmal von mehreren Seiten bestätigt wurde, dass möglichst schon 2014 der Beitrag angehoben werden soll - dazu soll es eine ausserordentliche HV 2014 geben (dann brauchen die wirklich mehr Kohle, kost ja auch immer, so ne HV...

Angeblich soll es einen Stick geben, auf dem die angelpolitischen Richtlinien gespeichert wären, die aber so nicht rausgegeben werden könnten/sollten....

Trotz dem Versprechen von Frau Dr. (HV Februar 2013), dass die bereits im Juni vorliegen sollten..

Vielleicht meinte sie ja ein anderes Jahr????


----------



## Hänger06 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Lieber Tomas,

dir ein ganz großes Hamburger-Jung-Respekt! nach durch lesen diese Forum ist bei mir die Idee gereift eine eigene unabhängige Interessengemeinschft zu Gründen. Ich selbst bin im Verein und somit auch im Verband HH. Mir aber durchwech schleierhaft was dieser macht und für wem........bei uns im Verein ist der Grund Tenor der, das wir als Sportangler in HH scheinbar keine Lobby haben. Dies wird sich aber erst dann ändern wenn die Hamburger Sport(Angel) händelr ihre Umsatzeinbußen bemerken , sicher auch in Deutschland (Europa) weit. 

FRAGE ? warum keine unabhängige Konsumenten/Händler/Hersteller von Sportartikel Interessensgemeinschaft gründen ? wenn nicht von innen her dann von aussen Druck erzeugen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

ist auch OT:
Händler und Hersteller sind sich ja auch nicht grün untereinander und nicht einig und deren Verband (BVA) die gleiche Katastrophe bezüglich Einsatz für Angler (deren Kunden ja am Ende):
Nix, null, nada, niente, rein gor nix wird da kommen.,,..

Bitte ab jetzt hier beim Thema bleiben, die HV..

Danke


----------



## Deep Down (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Das ist zu befürchten! Diese Luschen!


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der "Flurfunk" (anwesende Delegierte im Hotel) meldete, dass viele der DAV-Delegierten immer noch meinen, sie wären nicht zum VDSF übergetreten, sondern es wäre doch eine gleichberechtigte Fusion gewesen.



Ich schätze mal, das die angelpolitische Ausrichtung, wenn sie denn in 20 Jahren mal fertig ist, recht genau den aktuellen (oder alten) VDSF Richtlinien entsprechen wird.

Dann ist es zwar zu spät, aber evtl. merken dann ja einige DAV Leute was gelaufen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, das die angelpolitische Ausrichtung, wenn sie denn in 20 Jahren mal fertig ist, recht genau den aktuellen (oder alten) VDSF Richtlinien entsprechen wird.
> 
> Dann ist es zwar zu spät, aber evtl. merken dann ja einige DAV Leute was gelaufen ist.


Das weiss man nicht, da Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium ja (bewusst??) kein Wort zum Inhalt verloren haben...

Und auch vorher während der Fusionsvorbereitung oder auf den HV (3 insgesamt, da die 
(Kon)Fusionäre  ja solange abstimmen liessen, bis ihnen das Ergebnis dann passte) wurde ja zu den Inhalten von keiner Seite etwas gesagt, es wurde nicht ein Angler in den Vereinen informiert...

Warum die Delegierten der Abnickerlandesverbände trotzdem der (Kon)Fusion zugestimmt haben, obwohl es keine Inhalte und Ziele gab, werde ich nie verstehen....

Da sind wir dann wohl auch wieder beim Thema Anstand, Hirn und Rückgrat bei Delegierten und Funktionären....

Und da werden wir sicher heute bei der HV wieder ein "Paradebeispiel" geliefert bekommen, wie diese Tugenden massiv von den Delegierten und Funktionären der Abnickerlandesverbände eingesetzt werden..




PS:
Wo konnte man noch mal Castinggewichte und Ahrenbergscheiben kaufen???

Ganz wegschmeissen will ich mein Angelzeug ja nicht...............


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und rechtlich ist das kein Problem, ist in vielen Vereinen gang und gäbe mit so GmbH`s.
> 
> Nur wenn trotz mehrfacher Nachfragen die Zahlen der GmbH nicht offengelegt werden, ist
> das "fragwürdig" (nicht rechtlich, die nicken das ja ab).
> Die haben auf der Sitzung im Februar ja darüber abgestimmt, dass man die Fragen zu den Finanzen/GmbH vom LSFV-NDS nicht beantworten/diskutieren will.


 
Naja, die offiziellen Bilanzen sind ja auf jeden Fall veröffentlicht, zwar leider mit einer Verzögerung (derzeit erst 2011), aber sie werden veröffentlicht, z.B. hier:

https://www.bundesanzeiger.de/ebanzwww/wexsservlet


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Die sind komplett nichtssagend, deswegen wollte ja der LSFV-NDS eine genaue Aufschlüsselung der Geldflüsse, Verträge etc. bei der GmbH.

Das offenzulegen und die Finanzen zu diskutieren, wurde ja von den übrigen LV im VDSF im Februar mittels Abstimmung verhindert.

Siehe dazu den Brief von Brillwoski:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331
(nach unten scrollen)

*Demnach sind dafür das die hauptverantwortlichen Landesverbände im VDSF gewesen, welche die Information und Diskussion dieser Punkte auf der HV VOR der Fusion verhindert haben:
LFV Bayern, LSFV-Schleswig Holstein, Hessen, Weser-Ems, Meck-Pomm*

Aber nachdem die allen den Anglern und den andern LV umfassende Information eh schon vor der Fusion verweigert/verhindert hatten und die dann trotzdem alle (kon)fusionierten, ist das nun ja auch eh wurscht.


*Das Thema jetzt und hier ist aber ja auch die aktuelle HV* - auf der mit Sicherheit diesmal vollumfänglich zu Finanzen informiert wird, die Fragen vom LSFV-NDS vom letzten VA endlich beantwortet werden (hatte Frau Dr. ja versprochen), die Fragen vom Rheinischen beantwortet werden, etc.

*Wir können da Frau Dr., ihrem Präsidium und den Abnickerlandesverbänden weiterhin voll vertrauen*:
Sie hat ja nun schon seit 28. Mai 2013 (Rechtskraft der Verschmelzung nach ihren eigenen Angaben) bewiesen, wie konsequent sie arbeitet. 

Bei ihren ganzen Versprechen aus dem Februar 2013 hat sie sicher nur vergessen das Jahr zu nennen (Vorlage Finanzen bis Mai, Vorlage Inhalte bis Juni, da meinte sie eben wohl nicht 2013.......)..

Verständlich!!

Denn die Aufgabe ein Logo zu entwerfen  - und alles um Inhalte, Organisation (Geschäftsordnung, Wahlordnung, Ehrenordnung gelten ja noch die alten weiter vom VDSF (Übertritt, ihr erinnert euch, Ex-DAVler?)) und Zusammenführung und Organisation der Geschäftsstellen *auf die Folgejahre zu schieben*, das hat natürlich ihre ganze Kraft und Kreativität beansprucht. Ebenso wie die wohl schon geplante ausserordentliche HV nächstes Jahr zur Beitragserhöhung...

Ich vergess das immer wieder  - *Sooooorry!!*


----------



## mathei (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die ersten Meldungen heute nach zig Rückmeldungen:
> 
> 
> MeckPomm soll nach Aussage mehrerer Teilnehmer wohl nach deren Meinung tatsächlich raus sein - da sind auch welche dabei, die den M-P-Präsi Brillowski gut kennen.



auch wenn ich es gut finde, verstehen kann mann es nicht.
erst vor jahren der übertritt zum vdsf, dann die initiative pro- dafv. zu allem ja und amen und nun ;+;+
ich sag euch alles so gewollt. |evil: die haben was im köcher.
feindliche übernahme des dafv durch den lav- mv.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

So, nun geht das los...

Da ja anscheinend keine für Angler wichtigen Punkte auf dem Programm stehen bzw. die wohl schon auf dem Verbandsausschuss "geklärt" wurden, ist das bis heute Nachmittag um 15 Uhr das Programm laut Tagesordnung:
Die Begrüßung der Präsidentin, dann 3 Vorträge, so für Angler wichtige Dinge wie die "Doppelschlitzschleuse Geestacht"...

Ab 15 Uhr dann alles andere rund um den (VDSF)DAFV, die eigentliche inhaltliche Arbeit, Wahlen etc. - um 18 Uhr soll dann schon Schluss sein (wurde nach Rückmeldungen gestern schon angemerkt von diversen Abnickern,  das soll heute nicht wieder so lange gehen wie gestern Abend)....... 

Damit die Delegierten und Funktionäre dann endlich ihren wohlverdienten bunten, landestypischen Abend geniessen können..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich bekomme beim Lesen hier immer wieder Bluthochdruck- und das nicht vor Begeisterung. Die werden heute vermutlich tatsächlich wieder alles abnicken und mit Stolz geschwellter Brust den landestypischen Abend verbringen. 

 Ich vermute die sind einfach nur viel intellektueller als wir und wir verstehen nur deren versteckte Botschaft nicht....

 Ich habe Angst vor unserer anglerischen Zukunft- wenn wir denn eine haben werden!


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme beim Lesen hier immer wieder Bluthochdruck- und das nicht vor Begeisterung. Die werden heute vermutlich tatsächlich wieder alles abnicken und mit Stolz geschwellter Brust den landestypischen Abend verbringen.
> 
> Ich vermute die sind einfach nur viel intellektueller als wir und wir verstehen nur deren versteckte Botschaft nicht....
> 
> Ich habe Angst vor unserer anglerischen Zukunft- wenn wir denn eine haben werden!



Den hab ich schon die ganze Zeit.
Mir fällt dazu auch nicht mehr wirklich was ein.

Was ist das?
Sind die dort alle dämlich? Oder Korrupt? Oder...

Ich versteh es nicht.
Das sind doch keine erwachsenen mündigen Staatsbürger.
Was für eine Show ziehen die dort ab?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Den hab ich schon die ganze Zeit.
> Mir fällt dazu auch nicht mehr wirklich was ein.
> 
> Was ist das?
> ...


 
Ohne Ironie: Das sind Beamte, die agieren genau so wie unsere Regierung und (leider) viele andere Verbände: Verwalten, Konflike niederhalten, keine Unruhe aufkommen lassen und bei Gelegenheit Vorteile mitnehmen.

Der Angler spielt bei denen nur als Beitragszahler eine Rolle. *Frage dich doch mal, wie viele von denen, die dort am Tisch sitzen, überhaupt noch aktiv angeln.* Dann wird auch klar, wieviel Interesse sie an Erleichterungen für das praktische Angeln haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das sind doch keine erwachsenen mündigen Staatsbürger.


DOCH!! 

Selbstverständlich!!

Und die organisierten Angelfischer wollen das ja genauso, da sie - laut Frau Dr. - "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend", immer wieder diese Funktionäre und Delegierten wählen.

*Habt gefälligst Vertrauen zu diesen Leuten und zur Präsidentin*, die es immerhin geschafft hat, ein Logo durchzudrücken und nen Finanzvize rauszuschmeissen!

Alles andere wird schon noch kommen!!

Finanzen, Inhalte, Organisation, Strukturen, Ziele - das ist nichts, was man vor der (Kon)Fusion hätte vorbereiten können oder seit der (Kon)Fusion hinkriegen.

Schliesslich wollen das die organisierten Angelfischer genau so!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Oh man...die müsste man in so ein Konferenzsaal einsperren und erst rauslassen, bis Ergebnisse auf dem Tisch sind.

So wie es überall anders auch gemacht wird. Diese ständigen 3-5 stündigen Sitzungen bringen ja offensichtlich garnichts. Begrüssung, Gelaber, Vorträge und Wahlen und der 5h Arbeitstag ist ergebnislos rum...

Trotzdem wundert mich auch hier, dass die alten DAV Leute nicht mal bzgl. angelpolitischer Ausrichtung vorsichtig vorstossen und mal nachhaken. Aber wahrscheinlich trauen sie sich nicht, weil dann die Illusion von einer "Verschmelzung auf Augenhöhe" innerhalb kürzester Zeit der Realität weichen muss. Dass der DAV vom VDSF übernommen wurde.

Aber vielleicht geschehen in den nächsten Stunden ja noch wunder.


----------



## gründler (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Claus hat sich zu Wort gemeldet.

http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2013/Happach-Kasan-CIPS-Mitgliedsschaft.php


Doch "noch" net alles Verloren!


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Woher die bloss wissen, was die HV beschliesst, die ja noch läuft (siehe Zeitangabe), wo das zudem nicht auf der Tagesordnung steht und gegen den eindeutigen Brief der Präsidentin, für dessen Antwort sie ja ca. 9 Wochen recherchierte und sie sich da sicher nicht (noch mehr) lächerlich machen will...

Sobald ich Bescheid kriege von Teilnehmern wird's hier veröffentlicht - bis dahin dürft ihr glauben was ihr wollt (danach natürlich auch).....

Wär natürlich toll...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

irgendwie scheint die Sitzung länger zu dauern als geplant (warum auch immer)...............
Noch keine Flurfunkmeldungen.................


----------



## Chris85m (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

das ihr noch nicht mit der kamera da steht und jedem der da raus kommt en mikro unter die nase haltet wundert mich schon^^ 

vllt. würde das ja den herren die nötige angst einjagen..das mal an die öffentlichkeit gelangt was die da so verzapfen(oder auch ned) ..


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Glaub nicht das die so froh wären, wenn Thomas da auftaucht. #c

Mal abwarten was der Abend noch so bringt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Chris85m schrieb:


> das ihr noch nicht mit der kamera da steht und jedem der da raus kommt en mikro unter die nase haltet wundert mich schon^^
> 
> vllt. würde das ja den herren die nötige angst einjagen..das mal an die öffentlichkeit gelangt was die da so verzapfen(oder auch ned) ..




Wenn wir bei den alten Damen und Herren mit der Kamera auftauchen,  würde die Herzinfarktrate drastisch steigen.
Und wir wären am Ende wegen fahrlässiger Tötung dran - die zeigen zu gerne Angler an......

Isses nich wert mit denen....

Die Wahrheit kommt auch so ans Licht - heute, morgen oder sonst wann - versprochen..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Es ist allerdings bezeichnend, dass KEINE Fachpresse vor Ort ist ... die ganzen Hochglanzangelmagazine ... kein Interesse am Fortbestand des Hobbys ihrer Kundschaft.


----------



## Chris85m (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

oha |supergri ok ich verfolge dann mal eure wahrheitsfindung schön weiter..klasse das ihr andere über sachen aufklärt von denen sie sonst kaum etwas mitbekommen würden :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings bezeichnend, dass KEINE Fachpresse vor Ort ist ... die ganzen Hochglanzangelmagazine ... kein Interesse am Fortbestand des Hobbys ihrer Kundschaft.



Ist aber auch ne geschlossene, nichtöffentliche Sache (die wissen schon, warum....)....

Dass sich ausser uns aber kein Medium drum kümmert - nun ja.........
Auch Don Quichotte musste alleine reiten...


----------



## ha.jo (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Thomas ernsthaft, solche Aussagen kannst Du dir trotz allen Frust ersparen.



> Wenn wir bei den alten Damen und Herren mit der Kamera auftauchen,  würde die Herzinfarktrate drastisch steigen.
> Und wir wären am Ende wegen fahrlässiger Tötung dran - die zeigen zu gerne Angler an......


So ein Kommentar ist einfach nur Scheixxe.|peinlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Entspricht Tatsachen, am eigenen Leib erfahren. Anzeige/Gerichtsverhandlung mit Mohnert..

Und ist zudem hier nicht das Thema..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist aber auch ne geschlossene, nichtöffentliche Sache (die wissen schon, warum....)....



Das macht "richtige" Journalisten doch eher neugieriger ... dass der Blinker kein Interesse daran hat, dem DAFV ans Bein zu pinkeln, leuchtet ja noch ein, schließlich hat der ja monatlich da ein paar Seiten mit nichtssagenden Texten drin. Aber so ein gewisser investigativer Journalismus täte den Printmedien auch ganz gut ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Thomas ernsthaft, solche Aussagen kannst Du dir trotz allen Frust ersparen.
> 
> 
> So ein Kommentar ist einfach nur Scheixxe.|peinlich



 Ich finde das gehört zu einem Satire-Magazin irgendwie dazu- oder willst Du mir erzählen, dass das hier geschriebene aus dem realen Leben entstammt und es den DAFV so wirklich gibt...? |supergri Das ist doch bestimmt der Angelverband aus Stenkelfeld, oder?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stenkelfeld


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Das macht "richtige" Journalisten doch eher neugieriger ... dass der Blinker kein Interesse daran hat, dem DAFV ans Bein zu pinkeln, leuchtet ja noch ein, schließlich hat der ja monatlich da ein paar Seiten mit nichtssagenden Texten drin. Aber so ein gewisser investigativer Journalismus täte den Printmedien auch ganz gut ...



Kein Geld mit zu verdienen - ist bei uns auch nur Service aus Idealismus..
Interessiert (leider) viel zu wenig Leute und vor allem praktisch keine organsierten Angelfischer - nur ein paar Angler..


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hier aus dem SH Forum vom Pressesprecher:

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=336654#post336654

HK wurde das Vertrauen ausgesprochen...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Sind die denn alle Besoffen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Da bin ich dann mal gespannt auf reale Stimmen statt auf Schönschreiber..
Cool, dass auch M-V raus ist neben Bayern und dem VFG-BW..

Aber dieser "Pressereferent" des LSFV-SH sollte auch wissen, dass der Präsi vom LSFV NICHT Werner "Kleint" heisst, sondern Klasing...

Nur soviel zur Seriosität.......

Aber das  war ja auch so zu erwarten bei den Abnickern...

Und gewollt von  den organisierten Angelfischern (ausser NDS..)..


Cool - die kriegen, was sie wollen und verdienen..........


PS:
Komischerweise steht da nix von den internationalen Veranstaltungen, die der danach nun ja der nicht als Vize gewählte Steffen Quinger (ihr merkt schon: wieder ein VDSFler mehr...)gestern Abend per SMS als gesetzt durch die Welt gehen liess..

PPS:
Danke an Michael Kuhr für die Infos!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da bin ich dann mal gespannt auf reale Stimmen statt auf Schönschreiber..



Ich musste beim lesen des Textes auch grinsen und bin ebenfalls gespannt, was nun noch so durchsickern wird.

Ebenfalls bin ich auf die Reaktion der NDS Truppe gespannt.

Gut ist dieser Satz von Kath: "Wir brauchen eine Geschlossenheit in der Außenwirkung". Das ist ja prinzipiell einmal eine völlig richtige Sache! 

Nützt nur leider nichts, wenn man die angelpolitischen Richtlinien (Nur Wurmbader und Kochtopfangler, oder auch spezialisierte Angler und Angler, welche Nahrungserwerb nicht als einzigen Grund für das Angeln haben) einfach nicht beschliesst.

Die können am Dach usw. solange rumzimmern wie sie wollen. Es ist alles lächerlich, solange das Fundament nicht steht und alle (inklusive der Verband und die Angler) endlich wissen, was Sache ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wenn das so stimmt , haben schlicht die organisierten Angelfischer ihren Willen kundgetan, die "fachlichen Fähigkeiten" einer nichtangelnden Präsidentin weiter zu wollen..

Jeder kriegt, was er will und verdient..........


----------



## Lui Nairolf (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jeder kriegt, was er will und verdient..........



Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend 

Ein 71-Jähriger Vizepräsident ... da fallen mir jetzt so viele Bosheiten ein, dass ich mich direkt selbst schäme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

ich muss mich auch seeeeeeeeeehr zusammen reissen...........


----------



## Blauzahn (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn das so stimmt , haben schlicht die organisierten Angelfischer ihren Willen kundgetan, die "fachlichen Fähigkeiten" einer nichtangelnden Präsidentin weiter zu wollen..
> 
> *Jeder kriegt, was er will und verdient*..........



Was regst du dich auf?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber das  war ja auch so zu erwarten bei den Abnickern...
> 
> *Und gewollt von  den organisierten Angelfischern* (ausser NDS..)..
> 
> ...



Entspricht doch genau dem, was du seit Monaten propagierst.

Ist doch alles Paletti und "neues Futter"



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Komischerweise steht da nix von den internationalen Veranstaltungen, die  der danach nun ja der nicht als Vize gewählte Steffen Quinger (ihr  merkt schon: wieder ein VDSFler mehr...)gestern Abend per SMS als  gesetzt durch die Welt gehen liess..



War übrigens ne MMS - nur der Form halber #h

Und Dank an einen Schönredner |kopfkrat



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PPS:
> Danke an Michael Kuhr für die Infos!!



Muss man sich Sorgen machen?

*Sarkasmus off *

OK. war jetzt wieder OT


----------



## mathei (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

für mich erst mal die 1. gesicherte Erkenntnis , das mv raus ist.
aber wer weis was am 13.12. auf der Präsidiumssitzung bei raus kommt. ob die alleine die Kündigung zurück ziehen dürfen ohne deligierten-Versammlung. ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

So, wenn man geschlossen so hinter diesem DAFV steht, dann wird wohl jetzt erst einmal eine ordentliche Beitragserhöhung beschlossen! Eine Kiste Bier setze ich...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So, wenn man geschlossen so hinter diesem DAFV steht, dann wird wohl jetzt erst einmal eine ordentliche Beitragserhöhung beschlossen! Eine Kiste Bier setze ich...



Ja, das glaube ich auch, bei der Blanko-Vollmacht. Hoffentlich richtig deftig und schmerzhaft.


----------



## Deep Down (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Das war doch genau so zu erwarten! Gegenseitiges Bepinseln! Ist doch immer so!

Es nutzt nichts, da seine Energie in jeglicher Form weiter zu investieren!

Die Aussteiger sollten sich endlich selbst in einem Verband organisieren und durch fachliche Arbeit, siehe nds LSFV, überzeugen.  Damit schaffen sie eine ernsthafte Alternative zum bedingungslosen Untergang.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das war doch genau so zu erwarten! Gegenseitiges Bepinseln!
> 
> Die Aussteiger sollten sich endlich selbst in einem Verband organisieren und durch fachliche Arbeit, siehe nds LSFV, überzeugen.  Damit schaffen sie eine ernsthafte Alternative zum bedingungslosen Untergang.



Auch die Aussteiger müssen erst beweisen, dass sie besser sind, als der Naturschutzverband mit abgehalfterten Bundestagsmitgliedern und vergreisten Vizepräsidenten.


----------



## Hezaru (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Mehr als befürchtet, weniger als erhofft.
Mal abwarten was noch so gezwitschert wird.​


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



mathei schrieb:


> für mich erst mal die 1. gesicherte Erkenntnis , das mv raus ist.
> aber wer weis was am 13.12. auf der Präsidiumssitzung bei raus kommt. ob die alleine die Kündigung zurück ziehen dürfen ohne deligierten-Versammlung. ich weiß es nicht.



Er will am 13. abstimmen lassen, die Kündigung zurückzunehmen und ist da guter Dinge...

Die Versammlung hat beschlossen, auf die liquide Reserve von 25% der Beiträge, die laut Geschäftsordnung notwendig wäre, zu verzichten, da die jetzt schon nicht mehr vorhanden wäre..

Beitragserhöhung um mindestens 50 Cent, wahrscheinlich 1 Euro wurde für 2014 angekündigt - noch mehr Kohle für die unfähige Desastertruppe mit bisher praktisch Nullleistung für Angler..

Die Mitgliedschaft des VFG-BW müsse noch überprüft werden (gültige Kündigung samt Beschluss auf deren HP im Protokoll nachzulesen - bloss die "Helden" im BV habens noch nicht realisiert)...

Der Rheinische mit Walter Sollbach ist wieder umgekippt, hat geschlossen für die Präsidentin gestimmt und auf die Beantwortung seiner Fragen verzichtet.

Dies könne die Präsidentin dann schriftlich machen.
(Anmerkung: Der LSFV NDS wartet auf die versprochene Beantwortung der Fragen von der Verbandsauschusssitzung im November immer noch...........).

Die haben auch nix gelernt und sind eben auch nur reine Abnicker.......

Steffen  Quinger trat zwar an als Vize, gegen die Mehrheit der VDSFler hat er natürlich keine Chance gehabt.
Da wurde dann lieber ein weiterer"Über 70-Jähriger" gewählt.
Vielleicht weil die Älteren mehr Zeit hatten, das Abnicken zu üben?

Zum Thema internationale Veranstaltungen/Wettfischen hiess es nur, dass vorbehaltlich Finanzen die für 2014 durchgeführt werden sollten wie besprochen (Finanzen siehe oben, nicht mal die laut GO vorgeschriebene Liquidität ist da - hier meint also die Präsidentin, was schert mich mein Geschreibsel (Erinnerung: Antwort an LAV-SH) von gestern..
Danach ist eh alles weiterhin offen, damit will man wohl nur Stress vermeiden, bis man die Ex-DAVler dann vollends auf VDSF-Linie getrimmt hat..

Dazu fragte ich Siegfried Stockfleth, Präsi des LAV-SH, der nicht an der Versammlung teilnehmen konnte:
"Toll, wenn das wieder möglich wäre mit internationalem Wettangeln - aber warum dann dieser Brief der Präsidentin auf meine Frage - nach über 9 Wochen?"
"Ein Präsident, ein Wort...
Eine Präsidentin - ein Wörterbuch"........

PS:
Meine Empfehlung:
Kauft Castingruten............


PPS:
Und sie haben sich wieder aufgeregt, dass gestern ein "Protokoll" der VA-Sitzung im Anglerboard zu lesen gewesen wäre ;-)))))

PPPS:
Achja, angelpolitische Leitlinien, Inhalte etc.??

Wasn das?

Braucht man das?

Kein Wort dazu jedenfalls auf der glorreichen Veranstaltung..............................


----------



## JimiG (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Dat alles erinnert mich an alte Ostgewohnheiten, olle Tattus beklatschen dat junge Mäken wat dat alles so kann und wie fein dat reen kann und wie dolle es doch is sich liebzuhaben. Was wollen eigentlich diese Querulanten mit der Spinnerei von wegen Angeln wird eingeschränkt. Wenn diese Herrschaften von ihrem Bungalow am Seegrundstück mit ihrem Bierchen und Angeln unterm Arm zum eigenen Steg stolpern dann stört die doch keiner, ausser diese olle Angler die auch angeln dürfen,  ist doch nur Panikmache und besser wärs doch wenn weniger von den Störenfrieden gäbe. 

So oder so ähnlich sind wohl deren Gedanken übrigens habe ich niemals aber auch nur einen dieser bekl... Delegierten aus meinem LAV gewählt oder wurde jemals zur Wahl dieser aufgerufen, aber das ja das Demokratieverständnis in diesem Verband. Ich bezahle denen da nichts mehr, gebe den Beitrag dann eben im Forellenpuff aus und spare dabei sogar noch so selten wie ich angeln bin.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Langsam verliere ich mit den Namen den Überblick. Welche LVs sind damit ab 01.01.14 raus und welche kehren doch wieder in Angelfischer-Muttis Schoß zurück?

Fakt ist doch dann wohl auch - wenn die Rücklage de facto weg ist, können die ohne Beitragserhöhung nicht weiterwursteln?


----------



## Deep Down (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Auch die Aussteiger müssen erst beweisen, dass sie besser sind, als der Naturschutzverband mit abgehalfterten Bundestagsmitgliedern und vergreisten Vizepräsidenten.



Der Inhalt dieses Satz, trägt den Keim des Erfolges schon in sich!


----------



## kati48268 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hier aus dem SH Forum vom Pressesprecher:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=336654#post336654
> ...


|bigeyes
Ich kann gar nicht so viel trinken wie ich kotzen möchte bei dieser selbstherrlichen Onaniererei von Kuhr auf diese Versagertruppe!









Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch Don Quichotte musste alleine reiten...


...gegen die Windmühlen der Dummheit!
Und sie drehen sich und drehen und drehen... #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

PS:
Achja, angelpolitische Leitlinien, Inhalte etc.??

Wasn das?

Braucht man das?

Kein Wort dazu jedenfalls..............................


----------



## Lui Nairolf (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...gegen die Windmühlen der Dummheit!
> Und sie drehen sich und drehen und drehen... #d



Und sie tragen sich applaudierend selbst zu Grabe. Was für eine Groteske.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Achja, angelpolitische Leitlinien, Inhalte etc.??
> 
> Wasn das?
> ...



Als Naturschutzverband drittrangig....


----------



## JimiG (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Die Totengräber unseres Hobbys in voller Aktion somit.


----------



## Deep Down (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Am Meisten bewundere ich die Erklärung, dass sie neben ihrem politischen auch das fachliche Wissen im Interesse der Sache einbringe! 

Das sollte eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, aber welches fachliche Wissen in der Sache ist gemeint?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Gentechnik?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Am Meisten bewundere ich die Erklärung, dass sie neben ihrem politischen auch das fachliche Wissen im Interesse der Sache einbringe!
> 
> Das sollte eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, aber welches fachliche Wissen in der Sache ist gemeint?



Ja, und irgend was mit politisch wollte sie auch noch machen... ist die noch kommunalpolitisch irgendwo aktiv? Oder erinnert sich in Berlin noch wer an FDP-Hinterbänkler?


----------



## Chris85m (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

*das fachliche Wissen im Interesse der Sache*

dazu fällt mir der Begrif *Lobbyarbeit* ein

dann stell ich mir nur die Frage:

Welche Lobby?
und
Welche Arbeit?

|supergri


----------



## mathei (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die Aussteiger sollten sich endlich selbst in einem Verband organisieren und durch fachliche Arbeit, siehe nds LSFV, überzeugen. Damit schaffen sie eine ernsthafte Alternative zum bedingungslosen Untergang.


 
bleib ruhig. alles in arbeit. schrieb ich doch schon. übernahme des dafv durch den lav- mv. die sind damals nur zum vdsf gewechselt um ihn zu unterwandern. Geheimabkommen mit nds. somit hat mann sh in der Zange. der wird umkippen logischer weise. Fazit, mit der küste hast du die macht. |evil:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Jeder, der organisiert ist und jetzt mault, soll sich in die Ecke stellen und schämen........

Ihr wählt und finanziert die schliesslich, dann tragt die Mehrheitsentscheidungen gefälligst auch mit Anstand mit.....


----------



## Honeyball (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Ich kann gar nicht so viel trinken wie ich kotzen möchte bei dieser selbstherrlichen Onaniererei von Kuhr auf diese Versagertruppe!
> 
> 
> ...



Du solltest diese "offizielle Stellungnahme" nicht zu ernst nehmen, kati :m
Ein Pressesprecher muss das schreiben, was der von sich geben will, für den er das schreibt, und wie ein Peter Heldt oder gar sein Geschäftsführer dazu stehen, wissen wir alle ja zu genüge und haben es lange genug mitbekommen.
Ein kurzes Statement à la:


> Wir haben uns stundenlang gegenseitig am Bauch gepinselt und dem Klasing gesagt, er soll sich konstruktiv einbringen statt uns zu kritisieren. Ansonsten war alles Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, und die Dummossis vom ex-DAV haben wir auch wieder mit ein paar leeren Versprechungen ruhig gestellt.


ist da einfach nicht genug :m


----------



## Hezaru (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ein paar Hammer Aussagen sind ja auch wieder dabei....

Liquide Mittel? Ham wir eh nicht, gestrichen
60 nicht Ja Stimmen ist viel für diese Truppe
Beitragserhöhung: Muss erstmal durchgehen und akzeptiert werden 
Dann ist mal wieder jemand umgekippt nach grossen Worten;+
Und das mit dem AB ist natürlich ein Skandal... Mönsch haben die Sorgen..

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*
         Jeder, der organisiert ist und jetzt mault, soll sich in die Ecke stellen und schämen........

Ihr wählt und finanziert die schliesslich, dann tragt die Mehrheitsentscheidungen gefälligst auch mit Anstand mit.....     

Die meisten org. Angler wissen noch nicht mal dass es einen BV gibt, ohne AB wüsste ichs warscheinlich auch nicht#t


----------



## kati48268 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Die meisten org. Angler wissen noch nicht mal dass es einen BV gibt, ohne AB wüsste ichs warscheinlich auch nicht#t


So schaut's (leider) aus.


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Droht ein Nachtangelverbot in Nds?
Oder wie habe ich die Stellungnahme vom LSFV Sh zu verstehen?


----------



## mathei (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er will am 13. abstimmen lassen, die Kündigung zurückzunehmen und ist da guter Dinge...
> 
> .


ja aber doch nur im Präsidium. ist das denn konform ;+


----------



## Oldschoool (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

In einer Welt mit Facebook etc... ist es doch leicht Infos zu publizieren. .  also warum keine Seite : Interessengemeinschaft der Angler auf Facebook einrichten und sehen wer sich dafür interessiert. Ab einer gewissen Anzahl von Teilnehmern würde das sogar sinn ergeben.


----------



## ha.jo (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Kann mir einer diese Aussage erklären.#c

Laut Michael Kuhr, LSFV-Pressesprecher



> Es solle kein Abwahlantrag oder eine Aufforderung zum Rücktritt sein,  stellte er klar. Klasing sah in der Abstimmung einer Missbilligung eine  „gelbe Karte“ für Dr.Christel Happach-Kasan.



Wenn diese Aussage stimmt, verstehe ich diese Aussage nicht.


> Der LSFV Niedersachsen bittet somit die Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV, der
> Präsidentin – in geheimer Abstimmung – das Vertrauen zu entziehen



http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artikel/Fusion/Antrag1_Misstrauensantrag.pdf


----------



## Sharpo (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Kann mir einer diese Aussage erklären.#c
> 
> Laut Michael Kuhr, LSFV-Pressesprecher
> 
> ...




Klasing kippt um.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Stellt bitte eure Fragen den jeweiligen Landesverbänden oder dem Bundesverband.

Ihr könnt das dann auch alles gerne hier veröffentlichen und weiter diskutieren. 

Aber angesichts der eindeutigen Mehrheiten und des damit klar geäusserten Willens der organisierten Angelfischer macht die Arbeit der Information der organisierten Angelfischer von meiner Seite aus keinen Sinn mehr.

Deja vu

Danke.


PS:
Sollte es irgendwann mal einen richtigen Verband für Angler geben, werden wir den gerne (wie alle anderen Verbände/Vereine auch) unterstützen mit der Möglichkeit hier kostenlos zu informieren.


----------



## Deep Down (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Nun mal kein Katzenjammer!


----------



## kati48268 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Kann mir einer diese Aussage erklären.#c
> 
> Laut Michael Kuhr, LSFV-Pressesprecher
> _Zitat:_
> ...


Das ist wohl nur Kuhrs ganz eigene Deutung.
A la: sie wussten doch, dass kein anderer mitzieht, also kann es nicht so ernst gemeint gewesen sein.
Der Typ erinnert mich ziemlich an unseren USA-Verteidungsminister Friedrich...


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich schreib lieber nicht, an wen er mich erinnert...


----------



## ha.jo (22. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist wohl nur Kuhrs ganz eigene Deutung.



Ich hoffe es, ernsthaft.

@Thomas9904

Deine Reaktion kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen.#c
Hast du Wunder erwartet?
Wenn ja, Willkommen in der Realität.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> In einer Welt mit Facebook etc... ist es doch leicht Infos zu publizieren. .  also warum keine Seite : Interessengemeinschaft der Angler auf Facebook einrichten und sehen wer sich dafür interessiert. Ab einer gewissen Anzahl von Teilnehmern würde das sogar sinn ergeben.



Na dann - leg los.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

So, noch 4 Punkte zum Abschluss:
Die haben im Bundesverband tatsächlich noch nicht begriffen, dass der VFG-BW auf seiner Mitgliederversammlung die Beibehaltung der Kündigung beschlossen haben und meinen die würden weiter dabei bleiben - obwohl die schon gar nicht mehr dabei waren auf der Versammlung jetzt..
Siehe deren Protokoll, TOP 13:
http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Protokoll_JHV_2013.pdf

Bayern will frühestens 2015 drüber nachdenken, ob sie 2016 wieder eintreten.

Die Präsidentin hat nochmal ausdrücklich klar gemacht, dass es seitens des (VDSF)DAFV keinerlei Unterstützung für internationale Wettfischen gäbe, die so in Deutschland verboten wären.

Da es noch keinerlei angelpolitische Leitlinien gibt etc. , gelten klar die alten Regeln des VDSF weiter, ebenso Geschäftsordnung etc. (die sie ja aber schnell da ausser Kraft setzen, wo es ihnen nicht passt, siehe Abschaffung Liquiditätsreserve, solange kleine Kohle da ist..), auch eine klare Aussage seitens Frau Dr..


PS:
Am lautesten hätten Frau Dr. immer die Abnicker der Ex-DAV-Landesverbände applaudiert.. ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Gültige Kündigungen also zum 01.01. 2014:
Bayern
VFG-BW
(bei beiden auch schon durch Mitgliederversammlung bestätigt.)
LSFV-NDS
MeckPomm
(die beiden wollen das noch abstimmen lassen, bis jetzt aber gültig)

Laut Flurfunk will der Rheinische nach dieser Versammlung austreten und kündigen, was dann aber erst zum 01.01 2015 eintreten wird.


----------



## silversurfer81 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte...
Sollten diese Betonköpfe nicht mehr in der Lage sein, ihren Schädel gegen die Wand zu hauen, um die anscheinend sehr ausgeprägte Verkalkung zu lösen, sollten Sie um Hilfe bitten...oder mal mit Antikalk gurgel oder so.|uhoh:

Ich werde mir dann mal schwarze Klamotten kaufen - für meinen nächsten Angelausflug. Evtl ist es ja der Letzte...der Angelsport wird hier nicht erst Dummheit totgeschlagen und dann verscharrt, sondern schon in den letzten Zügen liegend zu Grabe getragen. :c:c:c
Ich sollte mich beim Rutenbau wohl auch in Sachen Castingruten weiterbilden...Sonst bleibt mir irgendwann gar nichts mehr vom Hobby "Angelsport".

Danke an alle Versager in den LV! Ich glaube, ich mache mir auch nochmal die Mühe, mich postalisch bei meinem LV für die Umsetzung der Interessen der Angler zu bedanken 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## mathei (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gültige Kündigungen also zum 01.01. 2014:
> Bayern
> VFG-BW
> (bei beiden auch schon durch Mitgliederversammlung bestätigt.)
> ...



was bedeutet es in zahlen für den dafv


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Bayern ca,. 131.000, NDS ca. 89.000, VFG ca. 21.700, MeckPomm ca. 42.500, der Rheinische auch nochmal um die 43.800..
Zusammen also über 327.000...

Sicher aber schon die 152.700 Bayern und VFG....


----------



## Deep Down (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wie viele verbleiben im DAFV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Rechne halt, sind mal knapp 800.000 gewesen, bevor Frau Dr. "arbeiten" anfing....


----------



## Deep Down (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Über 327.000 wären doch ein guter Anfang für einen modernen neuen Verband!

 Nds und Meck-Pomm hätten gute Karten, wenn sie ihren Mitgliedern so eine Alternative anböten oder aber in Aussicht stellen!

Ich weiß gar nicht auf was die noch warten?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Also im Idealfall wär die Einheit der Angler schon arg reduziert. Ich werde heute meinem LV schreiben, dass sie sich hüten sollen, in die Arme dieser Totengräber zurückzukehren. Wird zwar nix helfen, aber vielleicht bin ich ja nicht alleine.

Und den verbliebenen Verbänden und ihren Mitgliedern wünsche ich eine Beitragserhöhung, dass ihnen die Augen tränen.

Und dem Deutschen Anglerfischerverarschungsverband wünsche ich so schnell die Pleite, dass sie auch das vergreiste Präsidium noch miterleben kann.


----------



## Deep Down (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Dann schreib auch gleich Deinen Vereinsvorsitzenden und soweit vorhanden den Bezirksvorsitzenden an!

Ich steh auch schon kurz davor! Die Würfel in der Entwicklung des DAFV sind gefallen!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Über 327.000 wären doch ein guter Anfang für einen modernen neuen Verband!
> 
> Nds und Meck-Pomm hätten gute Karten, wenn sie ihren Mitgliedern so eine Alternative anböten oder aber in Aussicht stellen!
> 
> Ich weiß gar nicht auf was die noch warten?



 Die meisten ausgetretenen LVs sind doch keinen Deut liberaler als der Bundesverband. Dann würde wieder Pest und Cholera die Angler auf Bundeseben vertreten.


----------



## Deep Down (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Man könnte die gegenseitigen Positionen ja in Sondierungsgesprächen erstmal ermitteln!|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Über 327.000 wären doch ein guter Anfang für einen modernen neuen Verband!
> 
> Nds und Meck-Pomm hätten gute Karten, wenn sie ihren Mitgliedern so eine Alternative anböten oder aber in Aussicht stellen!
> 
> Ich weiß gar nicht auf was die noch warten?




Brillowski von MeckPomm als einer der größten (Kon)Fusionäre will doch unbedingt zurück sich bei Frau Dr. wieder brav einkuscheln zum weiteren abnicken..

In wie weit er da Angler aus seinem Verband einbindet oder nur sein Präsidium, wird sich zeigen.

Da sich organisierte Naturschützer/Angelfischer eh alles gefallen lassen, das abnicken und selbst mit angekündigten Erhöhungen weiter zahlen, ists aber auch eh wurscht.

Verabschiedet euch einfach von dem Gedanken, dass aus den bisherigen Naturschutzstrukturen ein Verband für Angler entstehen könnte.

Mit dieser Sitzung und diesem Ergebnis der Abstimmungen wurde die alte VDSF-Philosophie zementiert und von den Ex-DAVlern auch noch laut beklatscht.

Das war das endgültige Beerdigen eines Anglerverbandes und die Konstituierung eines Naturschutzverbandes von Gewässerbewirtschaftern, bezahlt von organisierten Angelfischern....

Die letzten paar Vernünftigen werden sich abwenden oder in die innere Abkehr gehen, falls ihr Abnicker-LV bei der Trümmertruppe bleibt (fällt aber eh nicht ins Gewicht, waren eh nicht viele)...

Einer Präsidentin das Vertrauen auszusprechen, die ausser einem Logo nix hingekriegt hat, dazu von Angeln und Anglern keine Ahnung, dann noch VDSF-Strukturen und Überalterung mit der Wahl des neuen Vizes fest zu zurren, immer noch weder Inhalte, Organisation noch Zahlen im Griff zu haben ...

Glückwunsch.......


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Brillowski von MeckPomm als einer der größten (Kon)Fusionäre will doch unbedingt zurück sich bei Frau Dr. wieder brav einkuscheln zum weiteren abnicken..
> 
> In wie weit er da Angler aus seinem Verband einbindet oder nur sein Präsidium, wird sich zeigen.
> 
> ...



Dem ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen.

Trotzdem meine große Bitte: Bleibt am Ball und legt die Finger in die Wunden, damit es denen richtig weh tut. Woanders kriegt man nämlich (kaum) Infos über diese seltsame Organisation.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Unfähigkeit und Untätigkeit so groß ist, dass sie zumindest aktiv keinen Schaden anrichten können. Aber das ist wohl auch nur ein frommer Wunsch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber angesichts der eindeutigen Mehrheiten und des damit klar geäusserten Willens der organisierten Angelfischer macht die Arbeit der Information der organisierten Angelfischer von meiner Seite aus keinen Sinn mehr.



Thomas, ich - und viele andere auch - schätzen Deine Arbeit sehr. Bitte mache weiter alle Dir vorliegenden Informationen öffentlich- oder sollen die sich auf die Schulter klopfen und sagen "Der Finkbeiner gibt auf, wir haben ihn besiegt"?

Wenn der letzte Gallier des Angelsports aufgibt können die wirklich machen was sie wollen. Das kann nicht Dein Ziel sein. Es geht ja nicht nur um die organisierten Angelfischer. Es geht um die Zukunft unser aller Hobby! 

Das war hoffentlich nur im ersten Anflug von Frust. Ich hatte mir auch deutlich mehr erhofft...


----------



## Sharpo (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Brillowski von MeckPomm als einer der größten (Kon)Fusionäre will doch unbedingt zurück sich bei Frau Dr. wieder brav einkuscheln zum weiteren abnicken..
> 
> In wie weit er da Angler aus seinem Verband einbindet oder nur sein Präsidium, wird sich zeigen.
> 
> ...



Ist der scharf auf einen Posten im DAFV wenn sein Verband beim Austritt bleibt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2013)

Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Trotzdem meine große Bitte: Bleibt am Ball und legt die Finger in die Wunden, damit es denen richtig weh tut. Woanders kriegt man nämlich (kaum) Infos über diese seltsame Organisation.
> 
> .



Warum sollten wir uns die Arbeit machen?

Die organisierten Naturschützer/Angelfischer wollen das doch so, den Regeln der Demokratie folgend.

Wers nicht will, soll austreten oder das intern ändern, dazu brauchts uns nicht.

Die Plattform steht bei uns nach wie vor jedem offen, der über Verbände informieren und diskutieren will - macht was draus...

Oder tragt Mehrheitsentscheidungen in euren Vereinen eben wie ein Mann.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ist der scharf auf einen Posten im DAFV wenn sein Verband beim Austritt bleibt?


Frag ihn........


----------



## Deep Down (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Auch mit Vorhaltungen wird sich kein Lämmchen jemals in Bewegung setzten! So ein Revolutions-oder Motivationspotential trägt der Deutsche gar nicht in sich. Der lästert lieber und will keine eigene Verantwortung übernehmen, dass sollen die anderen machen! Da braucht es einen Anführer, der das Wort für sie schwingt und letztlich aber auch allein die Verantwortung tragen soll, wenn es schief geht! Man selbst grast dann lieber gemütlich weiter!
Da reicht berichten eben allein nicht aus! Man muss den Leuten was Vorgekautes vorsetzen, dem sie sich schnell, einfach und unkompliziert anschließen können! Dann noch ein paar Aktionen an Ort und Stelle durch die bereitwilligen Helfer und schon hat man die öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit!

Das Grundprinzip ist immer und überall das Gleiche! Nur der Einsatz der Mittel und der verfolgte Zweck sind jeweils unterschiedlich!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir uns die Arbeit machen?



Weil ohne Information keine Argumentation möglich ist? Weil auch  diejenigen aus dem Inner-Circle, die dich regelmäßig mit Infos versorgen, einen Ansprechpartner brauchen? Weil es ein Dorn in den Augen der Funktionäre ist, dass es eine nicht kontrollierbare "Instanz" gibt, die Infos sammelt, aus- und bewertet (und ihre Quellen zuverlässig schützt)?

Aber - ich kann deinen tiefen Frust absolut nachvollziehen. Und Anspruch auf dieses Engagement haben wir nicht. Wenn allerdings die letzte Bastion anglerischen Freigeistes bricht, hat die FDP doch noch auf Bundesebene gewonnen ...


----------



## uwe2855 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich bin von der Basis. Nur die Leute von der Basis bekommen ja eigentlich gar nichts mit von dem was auf Bundesebene passiert. Es sei denn, man liest hier mit. Und ich bin froh, das Thomas uns ständig auf dem Laufenden hält. Weiter so! Bitte!! 
Was da gestern auf der Hauptversammlung abgegangen ist kotzt mich auch an. Aber dieses Prozedere läuft ja schon seit Jahrzehnten immer gleich ab. Was schon seit Jahrzehnten ständig verpennt worden ist lässt sich auch schwerlich auf die Schnelle wieder aufholen. Mit den alten Köpfen schon mal gar nicht. Mit deren Einstellung kommen wir keinen Schritt weiter. Sieht man deutlich auf der Internetseite des DAFV – keine klar erkennbaren Ziele. Traurig. Und ohne ein klares Ziel vor Augen zu haben brauch ich gar nicht erst anzufangen.
Gut, das können wir von der Basis nicht beeinflussen. Aber in den Landesverbänden können wir ja über die angeschlossenen Vereine etwas bewegen. Denn die Verbände haben (zumindest einige) klare Zielsetzungen. Steht in den jeweiligen Jahres- bzw. Geschäftsberichten. Man braucht nur googeln.
Nein, ich werde mir keine Castingruten und Arenbergscheiben zulegen. Das ist für mich keine Perspektive. Da beweg ich mich lieber zur den Versammlungen meines Landesverbandes um mich dort einzubringen. So sehen meine Ziele aus. Hoffentlich denken noch mehr Leute von der Basis ebenso.
Klar, wir brauchen einen Dachverband. Aber wie das jetzt läuft hat es für uns offensichtlich absolut keinen Sinn mehr. Da ist ein Neuanfang mit den bisher ausgetretenen bzw. denen die austreten wollen eine neue Chance. Die Idee mit den Sondierungsgesprächen finde ich hervorragend. Wartet nicht lange. Fangt sofort damit an obwohl es eigentlich schon viel zu spät ist. Die Kohle die wir jetzt an den DAFV umsonst abdrücken wäre an anderer Stelle bestimmt besser und sinnvoller angebracht. Auch wenn es 1,- oder 2,- € mehr würden. Ohne Moos nix los. Gescheite Arbeit kostet eben Geld.

Uwe


----------



## Deep Down (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Weshalb sollte es die Altvorderen interessieren, wenn eh keine Reaktion erfolgt?

Zur bloßen Bespaßung und Unterhaltung würde ich das auch nicht weiter machen!

Die Jahreshauptversmmlungen der Vereine kann man doch ebenfalls vergessen. Das sind auch nur trannige Veranstaltungen der immer gleichen Gestalten. Da macht keiner das Maul auf, weil er dann ja wieder Verantwortung übernehmen muss und Ärger im Verein bekommt: "Ah neee, lass mal!"

Da muss die Basis schon auf anderem Wege ihren Willen kundtun!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Weil ohne Information keine Argumentation möglich ist? Weil auch  diejenigen aus dem Inner-Circle, die dich regelmäßig mit Infos versorgen, einen Ansprechpartner brauchen? Weil es ein Dorn in den Augen der Funktionäre ist, dass es eine nicht kontrollierbare "Instanz" gibt, die Infos sammelt, aus- und bewertet (und ihre Quellen zuverlässig schützt)?
> 
> Aber - ich kann deinen tiefen Frust absolut nachvollziehen. Und Anspruch auf dieses Engagement haben wir nicht. Wenn allerdings die letzte Bastion anglerischen Freigeistes bricht, hat die FDP doch noch auf Bundesebene gewonnen ...



Hast Du falsch verstanden:
Selbstverständlich werden wir weiter jede Info veröffentlichen, die uns zukommt.

Nur macht es mit der Lage jetzt eben keinerlei Sinn, aktiv zu recherchieren.


----------



## Chris85m (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Moin Leute

  In der heutigen Zeit wird doch überall gefordert das größere Interessensvertretungen (Firmen, Vereine etc..) eine höhere Transparenz der Basis gegenüber haben muß oder soll.
  Ich frage mich wie unser Dachverband, der die Interessen von geschätzten 800.000 Mitgliedern ( nach thomas aussagen ja jetzt anscheinend nicht mehr) vertritt, sich dann so gegenüber der Basis verhalten kann? Meiner Meinung nach können und dürfen die nicht einfach so ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen. Zumindest nicht wenn man allein schon hier in diesem Forum sieht wieviele nicht dahinter stehn.

  Ich wüßte jetzt auf Anhieb kein Beispiel dafür das sich an solchen Zuständen etwas geändert hätte wenn es nicht eine Gegenbewegung gab. Durch ihre schönen Versammlungen wissen die da oben vllt. garnicht wie sehr die eigentliche Basis, für die sie ja eigentlich ihre Arbeit leisten sollen, mit dem unzufrieden ist wie es gerade abläuft. (Ok mit ein bisschen Menschenverstand und Sachkenntnis wissen sie es vllt doch xD). Die Vorschläge einer Gegenbewegung wie z.b. durch Facebook Gruppen oder anderer art finde ich sehr interessant. Da meiner Meinung nach ohne Druck von unten wahrscheinlich wenig bis garnichts passieren wird. Ich wäre gerne auch bereit dafür den einen oder anderen Euro zu investieren. Man kann sich doch denken was passieren wird wenn man sieht wie es sie schon stört das im Anglerboard nur drüber berichtet wird 

  Der Anfang könnte ja vllt. schon eine Umfrage hier auf der Startseite sein alla: 

  Seid ihr mit der *Arbeit* unseres Dachverbandes zufrieden?
  Könntet ihr euch vorstellen euch für eine Gegenbewegung einzusetzen die dem entgegenwirkt? usw...

  Ich denke genau hier ist doch der Nährboden für so eine Vereinigung so perfekt...kluge Köpfe mit sehr viel Sachverstand und Interesse am Angelsport sowie dem Interesse auch dafür zu streiten findet man sonst wohl kaum..


oder bin ich jetzt damit vollkommen auf dem Holzweg? xD


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Chris85m schrieb:


> oder bin ich jetzt damit vollkommen auf dem Holzweg? xD



Ja, ich fürchte, das bist du. Schau mal, wie viele Mitglieder im AB registriert sind und dann schau, wie viele davon sich im "Angelpolitik"-Forum rumtreiben. Das ist nicht mal ein Prozent der registrierten Nutzer - und wird wohl ziemlich zutreffend den Anteil der Angler wiederspiegeln, die mit den Umtrieben der Angelfischer-Verarscher nicht einverstanden sind.

Aber - wenn du eine FB-Seite erstellst: Die Mühe "Gefällt mir" zu drücken, mach ich mir natürlich.


----------



## Chris85m (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wow 
ich denke aber das viele hier nur mitlesen. Das sie dann nichts dazu schreiben..naja das kann ja viele gründe haben..und muß nicht zwangsläufig bedeuten das sie sich nicht dafür interessieren usw  

aber andere möglichkeiten gibts doch auch kaum..oder sind wir alle Merkel(aner) ... *Mal abwarten was kommt*


----------



## Knispel (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ist schon toll, dass jetzt ein Vize für Finanzen im 71. Lebensjahr gewählt wurde. Nichts gegen das Alter - aber der gute Mann hat in seinem Verein in dem er einmal 1. Vorsitzender war durgesetzt, das Vorstandsposten nur bis zum 70. Lebensjahr wargenommen dürfen ...


----------



## Dok (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich denke Ihr habt beide damit eines der Hauptprobleme auf den Punkt gebracht. Solange die meisten denken "Was geht mich das an, ich will nur Angeln" oder "Mal abwarten, so schlimm wird das schon nicht" ist es kein Wunder das es so läuft wie es läuft. Denn alles andere macht Arbeit, und spätestens da hört leider bei vielen das Interesse auf. 
Mit Weitblick das zwar nichts zu tun, aber es ist halt einfach, leider!


----------



## Esox-Toby (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich habe erst mal meine Prüfung bestanden, lese hier aber schon ne ganze Weile mit weil es mich natürlich interessiert, aber dazu beitragen kann ich noch nichts, dazu hab ich noch zu wenig Erfahrung in der Materie.

ABER, nach dem was ich allein aus diesem Post erlesen kann, bin ich auch für eine eigene Organisation von Anglern für Angler, die alleinig unsere Interessen vertritt! 
Auch ich wäre bereit den ein oder anderen Euro dafür zu bezahlen! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## antonio (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Chris85m schrieb:


> Wow
> ich denke aber das viele hier nur mitlesen. Das sie dann nichts dazu schreiben..naja das kann ja viele gründe haben..und muß nicht zwangsläufig bedeuten das sie sich nicht dafür interessieren usw
> 
> das ist wie in der praxis draußen.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Dok (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Esox-Toby schrieb:


> Ich habe erst mal meine Prüfung bestanden, lese hier aber schon ne ganze Weile mit weil es mich natürlich interessiert, aber dazu beitragen kann ich noch nichts, dazu hab ich noch zu wenig Erfahrung in der Materie.



Aber mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr, als "unsere" Präsidentin. Und genau das ist es was so schräg ist und mir Sorgen macht...


----------



## Chris85m (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ja Dok diese Meinung teile ich auch 

Ich lese ja hier auch öfters das es Leute gibt die selber Briefe oder Mails verfassen und an gewisse Stellen verschicken... 

wenn das unkoordiniert passiert warum kann man es dann nicht schaffen die leute die was ändern wollen zusammen zu bringen und die *kräfte* sozusagen zu bündeln?

man geht doch auch nicht angeln setzt sich ans wasser und sagt sich dann ach heut beißt ja eh nix, da häng ich einfach mal den haken ohne köder ins wasser und ärgere mich dann das die pose nicht auf tauchfahrt geht.


----------



## Esox-Toby (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

So, um meinen kleinen Beitrag zu leisten, hab ich bei Facebook eine Gruppe eröffnet, diese ist offen, falls ihr rein wollt:

Angelsport Interessengemeinschaft


----------



## Knispel (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Sicher gibt es einige Leute aber auch welche, die das bereits (wie ich ) vorJahren schon versucht hatten aber dabei soviele knüppel zwischen den Beinen geschmissen bekam ( bis zum Rausschmiss aus dem Vorstand eines LFV - und alle Vereine waren still ... ) dass sie heute wirklich die "Schnautze" voll haben und nur noch leise, still und heimlich ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich kann Thomas absolut verstehen.

In den 80ern hab ich mir den Ar$ch aufgerissen, um der negativen Entwicklung im Angelsport entgegenzuwirken. Da gab es noch kein Internet und so war es ungleich schwerer, eine breite Masse zu mobilisieren. Ich bin tausende Kilometer gefahren und habe endlose Stunden investiert.
Ich bin damals gescheitert, und zwar klar und gnadenlos.
In der Kneipe, am Wasser, ja selbst noch an den Versammlungsorten, vor dem offiziellen Beginn einer Versammlung, wurden die Schauzen aufgerissen a la " das machen die mit uns nicht ". Andere haben gar nix gesagt.
Auf der Versammlung wurde dann unter ehrfürchtigem Staunen alles abgenickt, was durch die Verbandsfürsten gefordert wurde. 
Nach der Versammlung wurde wieder die Schnauze aufgerissen, oder alles verharmlost.

Das Ende vom Lied war, dass das Angeln, so wie ich damit aufgewachsen bin und wie ich es gelernt und geliebt habe, ein für alle mal vorbei war. 

Ich hab dann die Brocken hingeworfen und bin fast 20 Jahre lang nur noch im Ausland angeln gegangen. Selten zwar, da aber noch so, wie ich es er- und gelebt habe. Seltene Tage anglerischen Glücks.

Die jüngere Generation mag den lebenden Köfi, den Setzkescher, das Wettfischen etc. nicht vermissen. Die sind in einer kastrierten Angelwelt aufgewachsen und fanden das zum großen Teil als völlig normal, viele sogar für gut und richtig.

Jedenfalls standen wir vor der Fusion vor einem ähnlich einschneidenden Ereignis, wie in den 80ern. Diesmal aber gab es Internet. Eine Chance, wesentlich mehr Angler zu erreichen, mehr Öffentlichkeit zu finden. Vermeintlich.
Darum bin ich- im Grunde wider besseres Wissen - nochmal auf den Zug aufgesprungen. Ich habe zwar kaum Kilometer abgerissen, dafür aber um so mehr Stunden mit Recherche und Schreiben verbracht. 

Dass es auch mit Internet nicht gelingen würde, die breite Masse zu mobilisieren, wurde mir schon vor Monaten endgültig klar. Und so habe ich mein Engagement hier seit dieser Zeit auch drastisch zurückgefahren.
Das Ergebnis war abzusehen und ich habe Recht behalten.

Ihr, die ihr heute angelt, hier lest und schreibt, verabschiedet Euch schonmal von einem Großteil Eurer liebgewonnenen Angelwelt. Ihr Karpfenangler, Stipper, Releaser, "Spaßangler", alle, die Ihr nicht nur zum Nahrungserwerb angelt, werdet diese Welt genauso verlieren, wie ich und viele in meinem Alter unsere damalige.

Dieses Jahr war ich genau einmal angeln, und zwar in Holland. Das Angelzeug ist eingemottet. Eben für jene seltenen Tage, in denen ich im Ausland angeln kann. 
Das hat 20 Jahre funktioniert, und das wird auch funktionieren, bis ich irgendwann in der Kiste liege. Bis dahin werde ich mich weiter darauf beschränken, gelegentlich zu mahnen und zu erinnern.

Mir den Hintern zum drittenmal aufreißen? Nein, das seid Ihr nicht wert. Ihr, die Ihr nichts tut, zuseht und alles nicht nur hinnehmt, sondern auch noch finanziert.
Ihr seid die Arbeit nicht wert, die ein Finkbeiner, ein Klasing, ein Honeyball, ein Blauzahn, ein Brotfisch oder einige andere die ich nicht kenne oder vergessen habe, für Euch investieren. 

Ich habe nur einen einzigen Trost. Nämlich den, dass die Verbandsfürsten von heute sich selbst den Ast absägen, auf dem sie sitzen. Dass das Ende des Angelsports in Deutschland gleichsam auch das Ende der Verbände sein wird. 
Denn ohne Angler braucht es keinen Verband mehr.

Dann, so dass noch zu meiner Zeit geschehen mag, mache ich mir ein Fläschchen Sekt auf während ich beobachte, wie der lebende Köderfisch meine Pose bewegt. Irgendwo an einem Gewässer im Ausland. 

Prost.


----------



## gründler (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich kann Thomas absolut verstehen.
> 
> In den 80ern hab ich mir den Ar$ch aufgerissen, um der negativen Entwicklung im Angelsport entgegenzuwirken. Da gab es noch kein Internet und so war es ungleich schwerer, eine breite Masse zu mobilisieren. Ich bin tausende Kilometer gefahren und habe endlose Stunden investiert.
> Ich bin damals gescheitert, und zwar klar und gnadenlos.
> ...


 

Danke Ralf!

Dann brauch ich ja selbst nix mehr schreiben.

Gleichzeitig kündige ich hiermit ebenfalls an ich bin raus aus solchen themen,nach Jahrzehnte langen bemühungen gebe ich mich als Spinner und Vollidiot geschlagen.

#h

Ps: Das gilt auch für alle anderen foren,lesen ja eh alle hier mit.


----------



## looser-olly (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

moin ralle , 

du sprichst mir aus der seele,

diese ganze sch......e hab ich auch hinter mir,

alle grosse klappe--und dann nichts mehr !!

wenns drauf ankommt , sind die meisten weg , 

aber hinterher -hät`s mal , hät`s mal ................. so und so ,

da hätt ich jedesmal kotz.... können!



lg olly.


----------



## Blauzahn (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wenn alle aufgeben, hat das System gesiegt.

Solang es jedoch noch einige wenige Bekloppte gibt (kenne da noch ein paar) geht es weiter.

Und an alle die, welche meinen ihre Meinung und ihren Standpunkt überall und jedem mitzuteilen:
Macht das da, wo es was bringt: in der Versammlung und nicht draussen vor der Tür oder im Internet.

Glück Auf!


----------



## JimiG (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich selber hatte auch letzte Woche noch ne mail an meinem LAV geschickt mit der Bitte endlich mal im Sinne der Angler abzustimmen. Die Antwort die ich bekam lautet so :










Naja, eben wie von mir erwartet. Aber warum jetzt aufgeben? Ich sehe da keinen Grund drin ich werde weiterhin versuchen andere aufzuklären und zum nachdenken zu bringen.


----------



## antonio (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wenn alle aufgeben, hat das System gesiegt.
> 
> Solang es jedoch noch einige wenige Bekloppte gibt (kenne da noch ein paar) geht es weiter.
> 
> ...



recht hast du ja, nur wie sieht es denn in den meisten versammlungen aus.
wenn das thema kommt schalten eben doch viele auf durchgang, interessiert mich nicht, betrifft mich nicht etc.
erst wenn sie dann am eigenen leib bestimmte dinge verspühren, dann kommt eventuell mal ein kurzer aufschrei.
da können die die wirklich etwas bewegen wollen, sich den a... aufreißen, so lange die lmaa - mentalität vorherrsch ändert sich da nix.

antonio


----------



## Elbangler_70 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Bei einer fairen Versammlung mag das Sinn machen. Wenn der Vorstand jedoch mehr oder minder die Meinung beeinflusst hat man keine Chance. Oft genug erlebt. Solche Veranstaltungen kann man sich schenken. Das ist vergeudete Zeit!


----------



## antonio (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Bei einer fairen Versammlung mag das Sinn machen. Wenn der Vorstand jedoch mehr oder minder die Meinung beeinflusst hat man keine Chance. Oft genug erlebt. Solche Veranstaltungen kann man sich schenken. Das ist vergeudete Zeit!



selbst wenn der vorstand für die änderungen/gegen den verband spricht, stößt er meist auf taube ohren.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Solche Veranstaltungen kann man sich schenken. Das ist vergeudete Zeit!


 
Die wirst du bald mehr haben als dir lieb ist. Ich prophezeie - als nächstes kommt das bundesweite Blei und weichmacherhaltige Köderverbot, wetten :m ....


----------



## Elbangler_70 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Tja, solange nach dem Prinzip abgestimmt wird der Kaiser* hat immer recht wir machen was der Kaiser sagt wird sich nichts ändern.




*absolutistischer Herrscher


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hihi, Jungs, nun mal Kopf hoch.

Ich schimpfe und lästere erst seit ca. 3-4 Jahren hier gegen den Verbandsfürstenschwachsinn und bin noch nicht so verbraucht wie Ralle und Thomas :m
Wenn's irgendwas gibt, um laut zu geben, werde ich das auch weiterhin tun, hier und anderswo, wo es interessierte Öffentlichkeiten gibt.

Aber in einem schließe ich mich den beiden an, die -genau wie ich- als Nicht-Vereins- und damit auch Nicht-Verbandsmitglieder den Schwachsinn auch nicht mitfinanzieren: 
Wenn nicht innerhalb der nächsten sechs Monate von irgendwo innerhalb der bestehenden Strukturen her eine deutliche und unterstützenswerte Initiative erwächst, die sich selbst auf die Fahnen schreibt, das Angeln in Deutschland zu einer anerkannten naturnahen Freizeitbeschäftigung zu positionieren und dem gesamten VDSF/DAV/DAFV-Verbandsklüngel dem Kampf anzusagen, dann werde auch ich mich nicht mehr allzu aktiv in das Getümmel stürzen.
Mein ketzerisches Lästermaul werde ich zwar wohl nie halten, aber ich kann mich ja auf Satire und andere Dinge stürzen, die mir selbst auch mehr Spaß bringen.
Angeln werde ich weiterhin mit viel Freude in Norwegen, Dänemark und Frankreich, und dort mit den Einheimischen gemeinsam die ganzen idiotischen Dumpfbacken in Deutschland belächeln, die auch noch freiwillig dafür bezahlen, sich das schönste nur denkbare aller Hobbys von macht- und geldgierigen vergreisten Holz- und Sturköppen kaputtregeln zu lassen.
Genauso wie ich hier seit Jahren nur noch Mitleid habe mit dem ganzen Schönrednerpack, das sich nur zu Wort meldet, wenn es meint, irgendwie irgendwas Gutes und Richtiges aus dem ganzen Verbandsmüll herausfiltern zu können.

Aber da ich ja gerne spekuliere und nie die Hoffnung aufgebe:
Vielleicht wird ja der gute Herr Klasing als einer der wenigen engagierten und informierten Angelfunktionäre in unserem Land durch die auch in seinem Verband mehrheitlich existierenden Dumpfbacken in seiner Initiative gegen den DAFV-Schwachsinn ausgebremst und ist dann konsequent genug, dem ganzen Müll den Rücken zu kehren und von sich aus was Neues in Angriff zu nehmen.
Vielleicht findet sich ein hier und in seinem Blog sehr umtriebiger Jurist und Ex-VdSFler dann ein, um dies zu unterstützen.
Vielleicht sind die hier mit mir verbliebenen positiv und kreativ denkenden Boardies bereit, Freizeit, Computerstrom und Tastaturfinger bereitzustellen, um eine Bewegung gegen den Strom in Gang zu setzen.
Sicher bin ich mir, dass Thomas als Chefredakteur und Dok als Betreiber des AB jeder Initiative dieser Art hier eine perfekte Kommunikationsplattform bieten. Allein dies ist ein technischer Vorteil, den die senile Greisenschar unter der Führung der einflussberaubten FDP-Frau wahrscheinlich noch nichtmal begreifen geschweige denn bekämpfen kann.

...die nächsten Monate werden es zeigen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wie gesagt:
Wir sind für alle da - auch für die Minderheit der organisierten Angelfischer.

Die aber selbstverständlich auch gerne die Plattform nutzen können, um etwas bei ihrer Trümmertruppe der naturschützenden, angelfischenden Gewässerbewirtschafter zu ändern.

Noch mehr würden wir uns freuen, wenn ein richtiger Verband für Angler entstehen würde, abseits der verkrusteten Strukturen.

Den würden wir gerne auch aktiv mit unseren Möglichkeiten unterstützen....


----------



## Brotfisch (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

¡Venceremos!

Leute, das war doch kein Endspiel. Das war nicht mal Qualifikation. Holt Eure Hakenschärfer raus. Jetzt  feilen wir sie richtig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

siehe oben..


----------



## BERND2000 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Bei einer fairen Versammlung mag das Sinn machen. Wenn der Vorstand jedoch mehr oder minder die Meinung beeinflusst hat man keine Chance. Oft genug erlebt. Solche Veranstaltungen kann man sich schenken. Das ist vergeudete Zeit!


 
 Dann ist Demokratie nicht für Dich ?
 Denn das ist wohl normal, das dort einige Versuchen Ihre Interessen und Meinungen durch zu setzen.
 Gleichzeitig wollen alle, aber schnell wieder nach Hause.

 Oft wohl ein Spiel der Eitelkeit, der Bereicherung, Vorteil und Einflussnahme und möglichst vielen selbstlosen Idealisten.
 Funktioniert nur mit mündigen Wählern, die die Augen aufmachen und nicht schlafen.
 Sonst verschwinden die Idealisten, weil sie weniger von dem Amt haben, oder das Amt eher als Last betrachten.

 Beispiel: Die U.S.A wollte Alaska nicht kaufen, die Russen wollten es aber auch gar nicht verkaufen.
 Es reichte aber das ein Makler die Provision wollte, den Verkauf nach Einflussnahme zu erreichen.
 Gewinner gab es nur sehr wenige, aber zu Lasten der dortigen Bevölkerung.


----------



## Deep Down (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ihr macht den Fehler, dass ihr zwar recherchiert und macht und tut, nur damit seid Ihr eben auf halber Strecke bis zum Ziel stehen geblieben!

Ihr wartet auf den Messias? Der kommt aber nicht von selbst oder sonstwo her! Der muss entweder aus Euch selbst heraus kommen oder ihr lasst es bleiben. 
Im letzteren Fall hättet Ihr Euch ansonsten die ganze Arbeit und Aneignung eines solchen Wissens von Anfang an sparen können!

Euer Frust ist letztlich daher selbst gemacht!  

Ich würde jetzt erstmal die eigenen Wunden lecken und dann endlich mal anfangen das Erreichen des Zieles konsequent selbst in die Hand zu nehmen! 

Die objektive Berichterstattung habt Ihr eh längst verlassen und steckt persönlich soooooo tief drin!

Thomas, wir haben vor einem halben Jahr telefoniert, da regte ich bereits an, dass eine Alternative geschaffen werden muss und man in diesem Trümmerhaufen selbst gar nichts ändern wird. Das ist verschwendete Energie!

Warum muss in einem Verband eigentlich eine Struktur herrschen, wie Landesverband, Bezirk, Verein, Mitglied!

Niemand hindert einen daran, dass in einem Verband der Angler selbst  unmittelbares Mitglied ist?

Potentielle Unterstützer/Mitglieder für sowas scheint es ja zu geben!

Mehr als Scheitern könnt ihr damit nicht! Endet die Geschichte jetzt, seid ihr aber schon gescheitert.


----------



## Jose (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

mal durchatmen...
die enttäuschung einzelner versteh ich wohl - man engagiert sich und was ist? nix. da brauchts dann mal ein durchatmen. dann gehts weiter.

was ist denn passiert? 
die "oben" haben sich behauptet. verbessert hat sich nichts. deren probleme bleiben denen erhalten: finanzprobleme & (zwangs)mitgliederschwund. 
glaubt wirklich einer von uns, dass die das in den griff kriegen?
na also.

mal 'ne frage: wann hat sich "die basis" in direkter konfrontation gegen die herrschaft der bräsigen durchsetzen können? 
das ergebnis war also eigentlich zu erwarten.
und sicher zu erwarten ist die erosion dieses bräsigkeitskartells.
darauf sollten wir angler - und besonders das AB - nicht hoffnungsvoll warten sondern sand streuen wo es nur geht.
und zwar nicht in die augen, wie das bräsigkeitskartell es pflegt, sondern den sand ins getriebe.

versteht das nicht als "durchhalteappell", sowas ist mir fremd.
ist eher "gegensätze voran treiben" und "an ihren widersprüchen kaputtgehen lassen".

und da frau doktor hier sicher mitliest bzw. mitlesen lässt: 
der verstoß gegen die impressumspflicht auf ihrer homepage und die sonstigen rechtsverstöße eben da - da wird sich jetzt drum gekümmert.

und da gibts sicher noch mehr, was nicht "ganz sauber" ist. wer sucht, der findet.

fangen wir es an.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wer vor Euch wäre denn bereit Verantwortung zu übernehmen und Zeit zu investieren, um den "Kampf" zu beginnen und eine Alternative zu schaffen....?


----------



## Jose (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

(bin doch schon dabei)


----------



## Esox-Toby (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich, wie weiter vorne schon geschrieben!  Habe eine Facebook Gruppe eröffnet: Angelsport Interessengemeinschaft

Da ich (noch) ganz neu in der Szenerie bin kann ich außer der Gruppe noch nicht viel beisteuern, aber es wäre ein Anfang...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Eine Anzeige wegen des Verdachts der Insolvenzverschleppung fände ich für den Anfang auch nicht schlecht, dann wäre die Trümmertruppe wenigstens mal ne Zeit mit sich selbst bzw. der Staatsanwaltschaft beschäftigt und könnte unserem Hobby nicht mehr so intensiv schaden .......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Chris85m (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Für Handlangerarbeiten wäre ich vllt. auch zu gebrauchen


----------



## JimiG (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Aber denn mal in die Hände gespuckt, ich werde meinen LAV jetzt jeden Tag bombadieren mit Fragen und Hinweisen auf Verstöße durch den BV. Ich werde meinen Kreisverbandsvorsitzenden löchern und mich unbequem machen. Ich möchte dazu sagen das ich gewohnt bin unter Beschuss zu stehen denn als Betriebsratsmitglied  steht man ja auch zwischen den Fronten. Nur brauchen wir hier jemanden mit Insiderwissen und der Plattform die breite Öffentlichkeit zu erreichen und das seid ihr Mod´s hier nun einmal. Sollte sich einer von euch entschliessen anstatt drüber zu reden auch mal das Heft in die Hand zu nehmen, dann würde ich nicht zögern denjenigen zu unterstützen.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



JimiG schrieb:


> Ich selber hatte auch letzte Woche noch ne mail an meinem LAV geschickt mit der Bitte endlich mal im Sinne der Angler abzustimmen. Die Antwort die ich bekam lautet so :



Dann hast du ja die gleiche Antwort erhalten mit der meine mails an Regional- und Landesverband auch beantwortet wurde! 
Die scheinen da einen Vordruck für zu haben!


----------



## Honeyball (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wer ist denn Jurist genug, um mal zu ermitteln, ob es Handlungen gegeben hat, die gegen Gesetz und Ordnung verstoßen?

Mir fällt jetzt nur der Punkt auf, dass ewig lang gegen die Satzung verstoßen wurde, weil nicht genügen Finanzreserven verfügbar waren, aber strafbar ist das m.E. nicht.


----------



## gründler (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Einen lass ich noch da.


Petra WWF Nabu....alles Vereine die überwiegend von Spenden leben und trotzdem "einfluss" haben.


Meine Uroma hat mir immer wieder eingetrichtert man solle seine feinde mit ihren eigenen Waffen schlagen.

Wenn ihr das macht,wäre eine Mitgliedschaft egal ob Einzel Verein..... mit kosten und arbeit verbunden (Paß Verwaltung....etc. ). Lebt ein Verein so gut wie nur von Spenden (Petra zb) was zur Zeit sehr in Mode gekommen ist ^^ fallen etliche kosten und arbeit weg.

Nur mal so als Denkansatz!

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Es macht keinen Sinn, gegen diese verwachsenen Strukturen etwas Neues aufbauen zu wollen, zumal die große Masse der Angler sich keinen Schei$$ dafür interessiert.

Es macht erst Sinn, wenn die bestehenden Verbände zerschlagen sind. Und nicht nur der Bundesverband, sondern auch der Größte Teil der Landesverbände. Solche Wendehälse wie der Rheinische z.B. sind keinen Deut besser als der Bundesverband. Denn nur durch die kann sich so ein Bundesverbandsgeschwür überhaupt halten.
Zerschlagen aber geht nur durch ausbluten, also durch entziehen finanzieller Mittel.

Macht das, dann bin ich wieder im Boot. Bis dahin schaue ich zu.


----------



## Jose (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Bis dahin schaue ich zu.



du und nur zuschauen, eher tritt frau doktor zurück.
wie schön, dass wir noch humor haben.


----------



## dieteraalland (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend
> 
> Ein 71-Jähriger Vizepräsident ... da fallen mir jetzt so viele Bosheiten ein, dass ich mich direkt selbst schäme.



was hast du gegen einen 71.jährigen ;+;+


lebenserfahrung ist nun mal alles |rolleyes
da braucht doch, nicht noch fachkompetenz dazu kommen #d
mit 71, kann man wohl auch noch immer mit dem kopf nicken #c
also bitte, erfurcht vor dem alter:m


----------



## Knispel (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> was hast du gegen einen 71.jährigen ;+;+
> 
> 
> lebenserfahrung ist nun mal alles |rolleyes
> ...


 
Schrieb ich bereits - in seinem eigenen Verein hatte er als Vorsitzender durchgedrückt, dass Vorstandsmitglieder ab 70 Jahren sich nicht mehr in den Vorstand wählen/weiter wählen lassen dürfen ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Also wenn man die letzten 24 Std.so Revue passieren lässt....war das jetzt ernsthaft das Ergebnis der DAFV HV oder eine Wiederholung des XXII. Parteitages der KPdSU...#d

71 jähriger Vize,gegenseitiges Bauchpinseln,
Selbstbeweihräucherung und 0 Perspektive...fehlte ja nur noch der Bruderkuss und die Possenveranstaltung wäre komplett gewesen.#q

Gottlob bleibt der altehrwürdigen AFZ Fischwaid ja die Umbennenung in "Neues Angeldeutschland" oder  Правда erspart.

Aber ich sehe noch Glück im Unglück...steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein...auch in Beton(Köpfe)


----------



## uwe2855 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ok, ich muss Ralle erst mal recht geben.
Wir sind Mitglied im Rheinischen.
Nur so einfach mit einem Verein aus dem Verband austreten, wie soll das gehen? Was ist mit der Versicherung über den Sportbund? Kann man sich als Verein direkt dort versichern?
Gebt mir bitte ernsthafte Hilfestellungen.
Es geht uns auch nicht um Einsparungen sondern um die Zukunft der Angelfischerei.

Uwe


----------



## antonio (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

jeder verein kann sich selbst versichern.
welche versicherungen sind denn das konkret bei euch und wogegen seid ihr da versichert?

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Ok, ich muss Ralle erst mal recht geben.
> Wir sind Mitglied im Rheinischen.
> Nur so einfach mit einem Verein aus dem Verband austreten, wie soll das gehen? Was ist mit der Versicherung über den Sportbund? Kann man sich als Verein direkt dort versichern?
> Gebt mir bitte ernsthafte Hilfestellungen.
> ...



Jaja, die Versicherung.

Wogegen seid Ihr denn versichert, und was davon wird durch die persönliche Haftpflichtversicherung eines jeden Anglers sowieso schon abgedeckt?

Und was von dem eventuell nicht versicherten, z.B. wenn der Verein als Veranstalter fungiert, kann nicht durch persönliche Enthaftungserklärungen entschärft werden?

Mir ist jedenfalls in über 30 Jahren kein Fall bekannt, wo ein Verein diese Versicherung in Anspruch hätte nehmen müssen/können.


----------



## uwe2855 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

In den 4,50 € die dem Landesverband bleiben, ist eine Unfallversicherung für alle registrierten Angler enthalten. Steht da so.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Dann fordert doch mal "Eure" Versicherungsbedingungen inkl. Versicherungsscheinnummer beim LV an...


----------



## antonio (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

da werden viele staunen.

antonio


----------



## uwe2855 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wieso? Schreib es doch direkt.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Eine Unfallversicherung für Vereinsmitglieder, kostet ca. 4-5€, eine Haftpflicht 1-2€ pro Nase im Jahr. Habe ein ebensolches Angebot, welches ich einmal eingeholt hatte hier vor mir liegen. Da steht auch recht genau drin, was abgedeckt wird - auch mit Beispielen - Wenn du Interesse hast, kann ich dir das Ding mal zukommen lassen. 

Möglicherweise ist eine Kombi-Versicherung beim Verband pro Mitglied billiger, dafür musst du aber die nehmen welche die Verbandsoberen, sicher nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen und sicher ganz unabhängig von Provisionszahlungen abgeschlossen haben.


----------



## ha.jo (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hallo Franz

Würde mich interessieren, bekommst ne PN.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Bruderkuss



Ich schätz mal, dass der Kadavergehorsam zwar groß ist, aber eine gewisse Ekelgrenze noch nicht überschreitet.


----------



## uwe2855 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Steht übrigens auch so im Geschäftsbericht:

Der Schutz Ihrer Vereinsmitglieder ist durch die Versicherungen über den Landessportbund (LSB) sowie über den Verband Deutscher Sportfischer (VSDF) gewährleistet; eine wichtige Sicherheit für den Verein und seine Mitglieder bei allen Aktivitäten am Wasser und auf dem Weg dorthin (Unfallversicherung, Haftpflichtversicherung, Vertrauensschaden-Versicherung und Rechtsschutzversicherung).

Aber Franz: schick mal rüber.

Uwe


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Steht übrigens auch so im Geschäftsbericht:
> 
> Der Schutz Ihrer Vereinsmitglieder ist durch die Versicherungen über den Landessportbund (LSB) sowie über den Verband Deutscher Sportfischer (VSDF) gewährleistet; eine wichtige Sicherheit für den Verein und seine Mitglieder bei allen Aktivitäten am Wasser und auf dem Weg dorthin (Unfallversicherung, Haftpflichtversicherung, Vertrauensschaden-Versicherung und Rechtsschutzversicherung).
> 
> ...



Unfallversicherung ==> braucht kein Mensch, verdient nur die Versicherung
Haftpflichtversicherung, ==> hat wohl jeder
Vertrauensschaden-Versicherung ==> nur für den Verband/ Verein
Rechtsschutzversicherung ==> hat wohl auch jeder, wobei ich vermute, dass die auch nur für den Verband/ Verein ist! Oder zahlt die auch, wenn man in Internetforen über Verbände lästert und von denen angezeigt wird...? Hat doch auch mit dem angeln zu tun? 

Also, wo ist der Vorteil?


----------



## uwe2855 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wo die Vorteile sind? Weiß ich auch nicht, deshalb frage ich ja. Nur muss ich den Mitgliedern schon plausiblere Gründe bringen. Es geht hier auch nicht um eine Einzelmitgliedschaft sondern um einen ganzen Verein mit mehr als 100 Mitgliedern.
Aber ok, gehört ja auch eigentlich nicht zu diesem Trööt.

Uwe


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich denke, worauf Fisherbandit raus will: Man muss nicht die Versicherungen des LVs in Anspruch nehmen. Entweder sichert sich der Verein selbst ab, oder die Mitglieder sich über ihre privaten Versicherungen.


----------



## antonio (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Wo die Vorteile sind? Weiß ich auch nicht, deshalb frage ich ja. Nur muss ich den Mitgliedern schon plausiblere Gründe bringen. Es geht hier auch nicht um eine Einzelmitgliedschaft sondern um einen ganzen Verein mit mehr als 100 Mitgliedern.
> Aber ok, gehört ja auch eigentlich nicht zu diesem Trööt.
> 
> Uwe



einzelmitgliedschaften gibt es in der regel nicht.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hat irgendwer schon mal die Versicherung des LV in Anspruch genommen?

Ich mein, ist die Versicherung jetzt der Knackpunkt?

Kann doch nicht wahr sein.


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Da ist man mal einen Tag nicht am Rechner und muss x Seiten nachlesen... |uhoh:

Und auch noch mal bei einem Posting von heut früh nachfragen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Präsidentin hat nochmal ausdrücklich klar gemacht, dass es seitens des (VDSF)DAFV keinerlei Unterstützung für internationale Wettfischen gäbe, die so in Deutschland verboten wären.


Was bleibt denn da übrig?
|rolleyes


----------



## antonio (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

nicht der knackpunkt aber ein "drohargument" vieler funktionäre der verbände um den bisherigen führungsstil am leben zu erhalten.
und wie du siehst wirkt es.

antonio


----------



## uwe2855 (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ja, so habe ich das von Fischerbandit auch verstanden. Es geht hier auch nicht nur um Versicherungsfragen sondern um eine Kündigung der Verbandsmitgliedschaft. Nur der Altersdurchschnitt der Vereinsmitglieder ist schon ziemlich hoch. Man muss denen das schon etwas genauer erklären, denn entscheiden muss die Mitgliederversammlung. Obwohl sie über die „Aktivitäten“ unseres Spitzenverbandes doch recht gut im Bilde sind. Zumindest aus vergangenen Zeiten.
@ Antonio: Bei dir vielleicht. Bei mir nicht. Ich fang gerade erst an. Und die mich kennen, die wissen wie hartnäckig ich bin.

Uwe


----------



## antonio (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Ja, so habe ich das von Fischerbandit auch verstanden. Es geht hier auch nicht nur um Versicherungsfragen sondern um eine Kündigung der Verbandsmitgliedschaft. Nur der Altersdurchschnitt der Vereinsmitglieder ist schon ziemlich hoch. Man muss denen das schon etwas genauer erklären, denn entscheiden muss die Mitgliederversammlung. Obwohl sie über die „Aktivitäten“ unseres Spitzenverbandes doch recht gut im Bilde sind. Zumindest aus vergangenen Zeiten.
> @ Antonio: Bei dir vielleicht. Bei mir nicht. Ich fang gerade erst an. Und die mich kennen, die wissen wie hartnäckig ich bin.
> 
> Uwe



hab ich von mir gesprochen, es wirkt eben bei vielen, wie man auch aus den beiträgen hier ersehen kann.
du kannst ruhig anfangen das ist begrüßenswert, nur die karre ist mittlerweile so weit im dreck, daß sich da schon ganz andere die zähne ausgebissen haben.
ist leider die traurige wahrheit.
und so lange sich die einzelnen angler lieber gegenseitig ans bei pinklel und ihren a.. nicht hochkriegen, weil es sie nicht interessiert wird sich nichts ändern.
traurig aber wahr.

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Präsidentin hat nochmal ausdrücklich klar gemacht, dass es seitens des (VDSF)DAFV keinerlei Unterstützung für internationale Wettfischen gäbe, die so in Deutschland verboten wären.


 
Auf der Stipper-Seite war heute Abend wieder Entspannung angesagt: http://www.champions-team.de/aktuelles/news/2013/Happach-Kasan-CIPS-Mitgliedsschaft.php

Angeblich alles im grünen Bereich. ;+

Weiß jemand, was da ausgekartelt wurde?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Nichts. Die eigene Position ist gesichert, jetzt beruhigt man die Basis. Und in der Hinterhand sagt man, hat man "Plan B", der aber bezeichnender Weise noch geheim ist. Und wers glaubt wird seelig.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich mein, ist die Versicherung jetzt der Knackpunkt?



In meinem Verein habe ich auf der letzten JHV das Thema Mitgliedschaft im LSFV SH angesprochen. Das Argument war "alleine wegen der Versicherung lohnt sich die Mitgliedschaft". Und so hört man es von überall... Dadurch wird das finanzielle Argument "entkräftet". Da man aber keine Belege hat, wird das von den Mitgliedern akzeptiert. Man verlässt sich halt auf den Vorstand. Man ist versichert und darf (noch) angeln....

Ich freue mich auf die kommende JHV in meinem Verein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Nichts. Die eigene Position ist gesichert, jetzt beruhigt man die Basis. Und in der Hinterhand sagt man, hat man "Plan B", der aber bezeichnender Weise noch geheim ist. Und wers glaubt wird seelig.


So würd ich das auch sehen.

Siegfried Stockfleth hat mich noch nicht informiert, dass die Präsidentin bei ihm angerufen hätte und den Brief auf seine Frage zurückgenommen hat oder hat dazu auf seiner Seite veröffentlicht.
Da ihm das Angeln, speziell auch die Wettbewerbe im Meeresbereich, sehr am Herzen liegen, hätte er sicher umgehend Entwarnung gegeben, wenn da die Präsidentin bei ihm die Antwort zurückgezogen hätte...

Und zu den anderen Aussagen (Quinger und Co) sag ich nix..

Von denen wurde schon so viel Sand gestreut und "alles wird gut", aber nix davon war bis jetzt konsistent..

Und warum braucht er nen Plan B, wenn doch alles so toll läuft?

Die verarschxn doch nur ihre Angler oder sind schlicht zu dumm, um das alles zu begreifen, was sie bisher angerichtet haben..

*Und das einzig bis jetzt offiziell Haltbare ist das Schreiben der Präsidentin.*

Und deren Sprache und Aussage ist eindeutig und klar und nach wie vor gültig (bis sie ein anderes offizielles Schreiben schickt und zugeben würde, da im ersten Schreiben nur Scheixxe geschrieben zu haben, weil sie eben keine Ahnung hat - ich würd mich wegschmeissen..):
http://www.lav-union-nord.de/images/stories/DOWNLOADS/2013/Schreiben_DAFV_an_LAV-SH_11.2013.pdf.

Die haben immer noch nicht kapiert, dass der DAV in den VDSF eingetreten ist (Verschmelzung durch Übernahme) und VDSF-Regularien und Ordnungen  weitergelten bis was anderes mehrheitlich beschlossen von der Mitgliederversammlung (näxte Chance: 2014 HV - bis dahin bleibt alles VDSF-Schiene)...

Das kommt davon, wenn man einen Anglerverband aufgibt und dann in einen Verband von naturschützenden, gewässerbewirtschaftenden Anglerfeinden eintritt. 

Und sich das noch von seinen organisierten Angelfischern bezahlen lässt....
Die Mehrheit will es eben so von den Organisierten..........
Nun haben sie es gekriegt und ihre Funktionäre und Delegierten erfüllen eben deren Willen..
Sonst hätten sie die ja nicht gewählt...
Alles prima so...
Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Was hätte auch ausgekartelt werden sollen - hochverehrte Frau Doktor hat ja in ihrem Schreiben recht. Es ist nun mal so, dass es KEINEN neuen, einheitlichen Verband gibt, sondern einen ALTEN, der den DAV geschluckt hat. 
Insofern hat die Dame ja nicht nur recht mit dem was sie schreibt, als Präsidentin hat sie ja sogar die Pflicht, die geltenden, demokratisch beschlossenen Regeln des VDSF durchzusetzen. Man kann ihr also dieses Schreiben nicht mal übel nehmen oder gar vorwerfen ...

Und wie verlogen ist es, die DAV-Mitglieder auf mögliche Änderungen dieser Richtlinien zu vertrösten: Die Mehrheitsverhältnisse sind wohl so klar, dass die Mitglieder des DAV selbst nur als rechtlose Zahler betrachtet werden können.

Und selbst wenn der DAFV jemals eine freiheitlichere Haltung zum Angeln einnehmen sollte - dann scheitert dies noch immer daran, dass dieser Verband ja ein NATURSCHUTZ-Verband ist und sich damit in der Diskussion um ein freiheitliches Angeln selbst kastriert hat.

Das, was mich aber am meisten schmerzt ist: Ich kann mich nicht mal daran erfreuen, dass auch H-K am Niedergang ihres eigenen Hobbys mitarbeitet. WEIL ANGELN JA GAR NICHT IHR HOBBY IST. Verdammt noch mal ist das alles zum kotzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Verdammt noch mal ist das alles zum kotzen.


So ist es!!

Für mich persönlich ist jeder, der weiter an dieser Trümmertruppe  (VDSF)DAFV mitarbeitet "um etwas zu verbessern" (hättet ihrs besser nicht erst schlechter gemacht...), statt zu versuchen das alles zu zerschlagen, ein Anglerfeind.

Weg mit diesen naturschützenden, gewässerbewirtschaftenden Anglerfeinden, her mit Anglern!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

@Thomas: 
Aber du musst zugeben, die Herren Funktionäre haben Sinn für Ironie:
Wählen eine Gentechnikbegeisterte Nichtanglerin der FDP als Bundespräsidentin eines Anglerverbandes, der nicht mal Anglerverband ist, sondern Naturschutzverband. 

Das sind so viele Widersprüche in sich, dass hätten sich nicht mal Komiker-Größen wie Heinz Erhard oder Dieter Hildebrand nicht besser ausdenken können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Dass Angler als Stichwortgeber für Satiriker herhalten sollen, ist aber nicht das, was ich von einem Verband erwarte.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass Angler als Stichwortgeber für Satiriker herhalten sollen, ist aber nicht das, was ich von einem Verband erwarte.



Da wirst du zumindest bei DIESEM Verband deine Ansprüche überdenken müssen ...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Thomas, was ist jetzt eigentlich aus dem Haushalt 2014 geworden??? Der ist doch untergedeckt. Gehen die jetzt zu ner Bank und pumpen sich die fehlenden Kröten oder wie soll das weiter gehen???


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wurde doch schon ausgemacht, dass ne Beitragserhöhung kommen soll...
Nur wie schnell man die organisierten Angelfischer noch weiter abzockt, das ist noch nicht raus.
Soll wohl dazu recht früh in 2014 ne ausserodentliche HV geben, die das beschliessen soll.

Wie gesagt:
Schreibt die abnickenden Anglerfeinde in euren LV an, die können euch das genau erklären..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Diese Beitragserhöhung wird aber lediglich das Überleben des Verbandes sichern. Noch nicht die Finanzkraft generieren, um das Verbandsziel (= Naturschutz) wirksam umsetzen zu können ... ich vermute also, dass zwei Beitragserhöhungen folgen müssen. Auf einmal wird man das aus taktischen Gründen nämlich nicht machen um die in trügerischer Sicherheit gewiegten Angler nicht aufzuschrecken.


----------



## antonio (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

macht euch doch keinen kopf um die finanzen, ab nächstes jahr fließen spenden in millionenhöhe von monsanto.

antonio


----------



## Oldschoool (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich habe das mal eben zusammengefasst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275502


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wer den DAFV braucht, ist relativ einfach zu beantworten: Monsanto.
So von der Hand zu weisen ist der Post #579 von Antonio nämlich gar nicht.
Gerade auch Monsanto steht ja auch in der Kritik, seine Unternehmensposition durch geschickte, taktische Positionierung von wohlgesonnen Personen an Schlüsselstellen, zu verbessern.

So schreibt zum Beispiel die FAZ, dass Monsanto den Gen-Markt in Deutschland "vorerst" aufgeben will. Der Markt sei noch nicht bereit.
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...to-gibt-deutschland-vorerst-auf-12662083.html

Was liegt da näher, als dass die Strategieabteilung des Konzern beginnt, Gentechnik-Freundliche Personen an Schlüsselpositionen zu setzen - zum Beispiel auch in einem anerkannten Naturschutzverband? Die erste positive Stellungnahme unter DAFV-Briefkopf ist ja bereits erfolgt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich könnte immer mehr kxtzen - manche der willenlosen Abnicker aus den Reihen der naturschützenden, gewässerbewirtschaftenden Anglerfeinde haben ja das "tolle Ergebnis" für die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, hochgejubelt.

Vergessen haben sie dabei:
Es war eine geheime Abstimmung form- und fristgerecht beantragt.

Es waren aber nicht einmal entsprechende Unterlagen für eine geheime Abstimmung vorbereitet.

Erst, nachdem per Handaufheben abgestimmt werden sollte, machte Walter Sollbach vom Rheinischen darauf aufmerksam, dass der Antrag auf geheime Abstimmung lautet.

DANACH erst liessen die Abnicker dann abstimmen, dass man die geheime Abstimmung NICHT will..

Das mag formal alles so gehen - was da an elender Gesinnung dahintersteckt, nur um eine Präsidentin, ein Präsidium und die Abnicker gut aussehen zu lassen, darüber will ich gar nicht weiter schreiben, weil ich mich sonst selber verwarnen müsste......

*SCHÄMT EUCH ALLE, die ihr auf dieser Basis den Misstrauensantrag abgelehnt habt und das mit euch machen lasst!!!!!*

Pfui Deibel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich will gar nicht mehr wissen, was da 1. im Laufe der Zeit noch alles rauskommt und was und wie das wieder 2. im Protokoll zurechtgemauschelt wird..

Es gibt nach Logik und gesundem Menschenverstand eigentlich nur eines:
Dieser Verband muss weg, inkl. allen, die den unterstützen............


----------



## Fr33 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Der Verband in dieser Form muss weg! Das steht fest.....nur wie schaffen wir es, alles Angelschäfchen (Vom C&Rler bis hin zum Kochtopfangler) alle in ein Boot zu holen? Wir brauchen einen 2. Verband... am besten einen von Anglern gegründet FÜR Angler!

 Wer stellt sowas auf ? Wie kann man das bewerkstelligen? Wer finanziert das? Kann man nicht Angelgerätefirmen + Fachzeitschriften irgendwie auf diese Seite "locken" ?


----------



## Deep Down (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Nein nein, die offene Abstimmung bezweckt, dass der "Nein"-Sager sich offen gegen die Führung bekennen muss. Und das ist schwieriger als sich anzupassen mit einem einfachen "JA"!


----------



## Deep Down (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

@Fr33
Schau mal in die weiterenb Threads hier in diesem Bereich, da schiebt sich gerade was zusammen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich könnt echt immer mehr nur k................................



Fr33 schrieb:


> Der Verband in dieser Form muss weg! Das steht fest..... ?



Stimmt!!
Das ist der erste Schritt - mit allen Mitteln, nachdem die selber (s.o.: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4017251#post4017251) sich um Anstand und Demokratie und Mitnahme keinerlei Gedanken machen....



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen einen 2. Verband... am besten einen von Anglern gegründet FÜR Angler!
> 
> Wer stellt sowas auf ? Wie kann man das bewerkstelligen? Wer finanziert das? Kann man nicht Angelgerätefirmen + Fachzeitschriften irgendwie auf diese Seite "locken" ?


Zweiter Schritt......


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

PS:
Das erste Mal, dass mir persönlich der Kotzsmilie wirklich fehlt...


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Der Verband in dieser Form muss weg! Das steht fest.....nur wie schaffen wir es, alles Angelschäfchen (Vom C&Rler bis hin zum Kochtopfangler) alle in ein Boot zu holen?



Das ist eben auch das Problem, das wir Angler zu blöd sind. 

Letztes im Mefo Fangthread: In DK brechen Zuchtforellen aus, vor der dt. Küste fängt einer so eine und nimmt sie völlig richtig mit. Ein anderer sieht das und hält den Fisch für eine braune Mefo und erzählt das anderen. Die wiederrum posten Autotyp und Teile des Kennzeichens im Board und der nächste fordert sofort schärfere Gesetze und Regelungen...#q#q#q

Sry, aber solange es von der Sorte garnicht mal sowenige unter uns gibt, wird es auch nie eine notwendige Einheit unter den Anglern geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Weil überall geschrieben wird von der Gruppe um Quinger, dass der Antwortbrief der Präsidentin an Stockfleth zurückgenommen worden wäre:
Es wurde nochmal auf der HV klargestellt, dass die VDSF-Regeln gelten, dass der DAFV auch international keine Veranstaltungen unterstützen würde, die gegen geltendes deutsches Recht verstossen würden.

Es kann jeder, der will, zu einer WM/EM fahren, aber nicht im Namen oder mit Unterstützung des (VDSF)DAFV..

Nach wie vor hat die Antwort der Präsidentin gegenüber Stockfleth mit den Aussagen im Brief genauso Bestand,  es gab keinerlei Rücknahme auch nur eines Teils der Aussagen aus dem Brief, weder auf der HV noch gegenüber Stockfleth.

Bevor da schriftlich nichts anderes kommt, ist das die offizielle Haltung in einem offiziellen Schreiben des Verbandes, wie jetzt  geschrieben von der Präsidentin.

Dazu wurde auch auf der HV jetzt absolut rein gar nichts anderes beschlossen oder das abgemildert.

Im Fusionsvertrag wurde auch nicht die Teilnahme an internationalen Wettfischen wie EM/WM festgeschrieben, sondern nur die (einstweilige) Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS:

Es gab aber dagegen wohl schon auf dem Verbandsausschuss Anträge zum Austritt aus der CIPS/FIPS, die aber nicht behandelt wurden, weil zu spät gestellt.

Wie da Mehrheiten aussehen werden, kann sich Herr Quinger an Hand seines eigenen Wahlergebnisses dann ja ausrechnen, falls das auf der nächsten HV zur Abstimmung gestellt wird. 

Entschieden werden kann erst über neue Sachlage/Anträge, wenn diese gestellt werden - frühestens also bei der nächsten HV.

Ob das um Austritt aus Fips oder Weiterführung internationaler Wettfischen und dazu notwendiger Fischen in Deutschland geht....

Das war das Neueste vom HV-Flurfunk...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Die haben den Misstrauensantrag öffentlich abstimmen lassen???


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Dachtest du, die riskieren wirkliche Meinungsäusserung??

Das sind willenlose Abnicker!!

Die brauchen keine geheime Abstimmung..

Demokratie - pffffffffffffff - Verband!!!!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich schreibe jetzt hier nichts mehr. Das Risiko ist mir zu groß, dass mein Verfahren nicht eingestellt wird.

Der Pöbel muss sich jetzt erheben, oder der Pöbel wird untergehen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Du wirst sehen mit was wir am Ende noch alles recht behalten werden.

Die haben ja schon zugegeben, dass die Kohle nicht reichen wird und wenn "nur" Bayern austreten würde, sie nur um den Status Quo halten zu können, schon fast nen Euro mehr brauchen - sind 50% mehr Beitrag...

Vergessen haben sie dabei den Austritt von VFG-BW, die Kündigungen von NDS und MeckPomm und die im Raum stehende Kündigung vom Rheinischen.

Um das auszugleichen bräuchten sie nochmal nen knappen Euro - um auf dem jetzigen Haushaltsplan zu sein, wo sie schon alles ausser Eigenverwaltung zusammen gestrichen haben.

Zu einem vernünftigen Arbeiten brauchen die also mindestens ne Verdoppelung der Beiträge, wahrscheinlich eher noch einiges mehr..

Man kanns ja problemlos bei den organisierten Angelfischern abholen, die wehren sich ja nicht und zahlen brav alles - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend..

Dazu dann die elende Abstimmung:
Ich könnte immer mehr kxtzen - manche der willenlosen Abnicker aus den Reihen der naturschützenden, gewässerbewirtschaftenden Anglerfeinde haben ja das "tolle Ergebnis" für die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, hochgejubelt.

Vergessen haben sie dabei:
Es war eine geheime Abstimmung form- und fristgerecht beantragt.

Es waren aber nicht einmal entsprechende Unterlagen für eine geheime Abstimmung vorbereitet.

Erst, nachdem per Handaufheben abgestimmt werden sollte, machte Walter Sollbach vom Rheinischen darauf aufmerksam, dass der Antrag auf geheime Abstimmung lautet.

DANACH erst liessen die Abnicker dann abstimmen, dass man die geheime Abstimmung NICHT will..

Das mag formal alles so gehen - was da an elender Gesinnung dahintersteckt, nur um eine Präsidentin, ein Präsidium und die Abnicker gut aussehen zu lassen, darüber will ich gar nicht weiter schreiben, weil ich mich sonst selber verwarnen müsste......

*SCHÄMT EUCH ALLE, die ihr auf dieser Basis den Misstrauensantrag abgelehnt habt und das mit euch machen lasst!!!!!*

Pfui Deibel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und die Geschichte mit dem Wettangeln/Veranstaltungen:
Weil überall geschrieben wird von der Gruppe um Quinger, dass der Antwortbrief der Präsidentin an Stockfleth zurückgenommen worden wäre:
Es wurde nochmal auf der HV klargestellt, dass die VDSF-Regeln gelten, dass der DAFV auch international keine Veranstaltungen unterstützen würde, die gegen geltendes deutsches Recht verstossen würden.

Es kann jeder, der will, zu einer WM/EM fahren, aber nicht im Namen oder mit Unterstützung des (VDSF)DAFV..

Nach wie vor hat die Antwort der Präsidentin gegenüber Stockfleth mit den Aussagen im Brief genauso Bestand, es gab keinerlei Rücknahme auch nur eines Teils der Aussagen aus dem Brief, weder auf der HV noch gegenüber Stockfleth.

Bevor da schriftlich nichts anderes kommt, ist das die offizielle Haltung in einem offiziellen Schreiben des Verbandes, wie jetzt geschrieben von der Präsidentin.

Dazu wurde auch auf der HV jetzt absolut rein gar nichts anderes beschlossen oder das abgemildert.

Im Fusionsvertrag wurde auch nicht die Teilnahme an internationalen Wettfischen wie EM/WM festgeschrieben, sondern nur die (einstweilige) Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS:

Es gab aber dagegen wohl schon auf dem Verbandsausschuss Anträge zum Austritt aus der CIPS/FIPS, die aber nicht behandelt wurden, weil zu spät gestellt.

Wie da Mehrheiten aussehen werden, kann sich Herr Quinger an Hand seines eigenen Wahlergebnisses dann ja ausrechnen, falls das auf der nächsten HV zur Abstimmung gestellt wird. 

Entschieden werden kann erst über neue Sachlage/Anträge, wenn diese gestellt werden - frühestens also bei der nächsten HV.

Ob das um Austritt aus Fips oder Weiterführung internationaler Wettfischen und dazu notwendiger Fischen in Deutschland geht....

Das war das Neueste vom HV-Flurfunk... 


Die verarschen sich , die Öffentlichkeit und die Angler - und die organisierten Angelfischer schluckens alle brav.

So muss das sein!!!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wut ist eine mächtige Motivation Thomas. Wir müssen diese Energie nur bündeln. Und auf vielen Ebenen gleichzeitig aktiv werden. 

Oberste Regel im Krieg: Es geht nicht darum zu gewinnen, es geht nur darum, nicht zu verlieren. Zehren wir diesen Bundesverband aus - der halben Vorstandschaft läuft ja altersbedingt schon die Zeit davon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hass??

Nö, isses nicht bei mir, das wär zu viel der Ehre für die Trümmertruppe, die zu hassen.

Unverständnis über die organisierten Angelfischer, die sich den Dilettantismus der naturschützenden, gewässerbewirtschaftenden Anglerfeinde nicht nur gefallen lassen, sondere bereitwillig denen immer noch mehr Kohle in den Rachen schmeissen...

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend haben sie genau das gekriegt, was sie wollten,........


----------



## ha.jo (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zerschlagen aber geht nur durch ausbluten, also durch entziehen finanzieller Mittel.



 Zeige doch Bitte deinen gedanklich neuen Weg für eine „finanzielle Ausblutung“ auf.
  Wenn es geht, *so*, dass dieser Weg für die breite Masse der Angler durch alle Schichten und Altersgrenzen tragbar ist.


----------



## sonstwer (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie es sich genau mit den Verbandsabgaben verhält, speziell bei Tages-/Wochenendkarten, aber ich persönlich habe meine Verbands-Direktmitgliedschaft (DAV) gekündigt und kaufe auch keine Jahreskarten mehr (von denen ich weiß, daß Gelder an den LV und damit auch an den BV abgeführt werden).
Ausgenommen davon sind Jahreskarten von Verbandsfreien Gewässern, von denen wir hier in Berlin glücklicherweise einige haben.

Diese Möglichkeit sollte wohl noch einer ganzen Reihe anderer Angler zur Verfügung stehen, ohne sich finanziell unangemessen mehr zu belasten.

Bleibt noch die Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit (zwischen Einbußen und Belastung), die aber jeder für sich selbst beantworten muß.

Meine 2 Euro mögen zwar nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein sein, aber es war mir ein Bedürfnis, die dem jetzigen BV vorzuenthalten.

Ich hoffe, daß noch viele andere Angler auf die gleiche Idee kommen mögen!
(Was wohl ein frommer Wunsch ist.)
Ich habe jedenfalls meine Konsequenzen gezogen und fahre lieber 30+ Kilometer zum nächsten Gewässer (als nur 4 mit dem Rad zu meinem ehemaligen Hausgewässer!).

So funktioniert "Ausbluten" konkret!

LG,
frank


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ist zwar alles gut und richtig aber dauert leider viel zu lange ....

Es muß schnell was passieren, den DAFV und seine Konstrukte erstmal gründlich rechtsstaatlich überprüfen lassen, dann sind die erstmal so sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt, das sie erstmal wenigstens keinen weiteren Schaden für Angler anrichten können und danach hat sich das Ganze ja dann evtl. sowieso erledigt !!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## ha.jo (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

@sonstwer
  Eigentlich fragte ich ja Ralle24, weiß schon warum!
  Dein Beitrag ist aber bezeichnend für die einseitige Betrachtung vieler Angler.
  Bei der Beantwortung dieser Frage geht es um weit mehr als das eigene *Ich* denken.
  Nehme deine Antwort und frage Dich wie ein 8jähriger, Behinderter, finanziell schlecht dastehender oder unmotorisierter Angler, deine Aussage und Logik bewertet!
  Das nur als Ansatz.
  Es gibt aber weitaus mehr Fragen und entstehende Probleme, die noch wichtiger sind.
  Kurz denken und ichbezogen hilft da nicht.
  Ist leider das größte Problem unter Anglern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Nehme deine Antwort und frage Dich wie ein 8jähriger, Behinderter, finanziell schlecht dastehender oder unmotorisierter Angler, deine Aussage und Logik bewertet!


Auch ein 8jähriger, Behinderter, finanziell schlecht dastehender oder unmotorisierter Angler hat Anspruch auf einen vernünftigen Verband und dass sich Angler daran machen, die anglerfeindlichen Verbände zu zerschlagen.

Wenn ein 8jähriger, Behinderter, finanziell schlecht dastehender oder unmotorisierter Angler die Scheixxe liest, die da auf der HV abging, wird jeder von denen das bedenkenlos unterschreiben....


----------



## ha.jo (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Thomas

Das war meine Frage!



ha.jo schrieb:


> Zeige doch Bitte deinen gedanklich neuen Weg für eine „finanzielle Ausblutung“ auf.
> Wenn es geht, *so*, dass dieser Weg für die breite Masse der Angler durch alle Schichten und Altersgrenzen tragbar ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Das hat aber nix mit der HV zu tun - Thema hier.
Daher der Hinweis, dass die von Dir Genannten nach dieser HV und dem was da passiert  ist (Thema hier), sicher froh wären, statt naturschützenden, gewässerbewirtschaftenden Anglerfeinden richtige Verbände FÜR Angler zu haben: 

Die haben ja schon zugegeben, dass die Kohle nicht reichen wird und wenn "nur" Bayern austreten würde, sie nur um den Status Quo halten zu können, schon fast nen Euro mehr brauchen - sind 50% mehr Beitrag...

Vergessen haben sie dabei den Austritt von VFG-BW, die Kündigungen von NDS und MeckPomm und die im Raum stehende Kündigung vom Rheinischen.

Um das auszugleichen bräuchten sie nochmal nen knappen Euro - um auf dem jetzigen Haushaltsplan zu sein, wo sie schon alles ausser Eigenverwaltung zusammen gestrichen haben.

Zu einem vernünftigen Arbeiten brauchen die also mindestens ne Verdoppelung der Beiträge, wahrscheinlich eher noch einiges mehr..

Man kanns ja problemlos bei den organisierten Angelfischern abholen, die wehren sich ja nicht und zahlen brav alles - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend..

Dazu dann die elende Abstimmung:
Ich könnte immer mehr kxtzen - manche der willenlosen Abnicker aus den Reihen der naturschützenden, gewässerbewirtschaftenden Anglerfeinde haben ja das "tolle Ergebnis" für die Präsidentin, die abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, hochgejubelt.

Vergessen haben sie dabei:
Es war eine geheime Abstimmung form- und fristgerecht beantragt.

Es waren aber nicht einmal entsprechende Unterlagen für eine geheime Abstimmung vorbereitet.

Erst, nachdem per Handaufheben abgestimmt werden sollte, machte Walter Sollbach vom Rheinischen darauf aufmerksam, dass der Antrag auf geheime Abstimmung lautet.

DANACH erst liessen die Abnicker dann abstimmen, dass man die geheime Abstimmung NICHT will..

Das mag formal alles so gehen - was da an elender Gesinnung dahintersteckt, nur um eine Präsidentin, ein Präsidium und die Abnicker gut aussehen zu lassen, darüber will ich gar nicht weiter schreiben, weil ich mich sonst selber verwarnen müsste......

*SCHÄMT EUCH ALLE, die ihr auf dieser Basis den Misstrauensantrag abgelehnt habt und das mit euch machen lasst!!!!!*

Pfui Deibel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und die Geschichte mit dem Wettangeln/Veranstaltungen:
Weil überall geschrieben wird von der Gruppe um Quinger, dass der Antwortbrief der Präsidentin an Stockfleth zurückgenommen worden wäre:
Es wurde nochmal auf der HV klargestellt, dass die VDSF-Regeln gelten, dass der DAFV auch international keine Veranstaltungen unterstützen würde, die gegen geltendes deutsches Recht verstossen würden.

Es kann jeder, der will, zu einer WM/EM fahren, aber nicht im Namen oder mit Unterstützung des (VDSF)DAFV..

Nach wie vor hat die Antwort der Präsidentin gegenüber Stockfleth mit den Aussagen im Brief genauso Bestand, es gab keinerlei Rücknahme auch nur eines Teils der Aussagen aus dem Brief, weder auf der HV noch gegenüber Stockfleth.

Bevor da schriftlich nichts anderes kommt, ist das die offizielle Haltung in einem offiziellen Schreiben des Verbandes, wie jetzt geschrieben von der Präsidentin.

Dazu wurde auch auf der HV jetzt absolut rein gar nichts anderes beschlossen oder das abgemildert.

Im Fusionsvertrag wurde auch nicht die Teilnahme an internationalen Wettfischen wie EM/WM festgeschrieben, sondern nur die (einstweilige) Mitgliedschaft in der CIPS:

Es gab aber dagegen wohl schon auf dem Verbandsausschuss Anträge zum Austritt aus der CIPS/FIPS, die aber nicht behandelt wurden, weil zu spät gestellt.

Wie da Mehrheiten aussehen werden, kann sich Herr Quinger an Hand seines eigenen Wahlergebnisses dann ja ausrechnen, falls das auf der nächsten HV zur Abstimmung gestellt wird. 

Entschieden werden kann erst über neue Sachlage/Anträge, wenn diese gestellt werden - frühestens also bei der nächsten HV.

Ob das um Austritt aus Fips oder Weiterführung internationaler Wettfischen und dazu notwendiger Fischen in Deutschland geht....

Das war das Neueste vom HV-Flurfunk... 


Die verarschen sich , die Öffentlichkeit und die Angler - und die organisierten Angelfischer schluckens alle brav.

So muss das sein!!!


----------



## theeltunker (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hallo Thomas,

ich bin begeisterter Stippfischer und ein Verfechter der Gemeinschaftsfischen. Ich war als Delegierter bei der JHV und beim Verbands Ausschuss zugegen.

Ich habe vier Punkte zu Deinen letzten Äußerungen:

1. Dein Ton gefällt mir nicht, wie Du über die Teilnehmer der JHV sprichst. Bei aller berechtigten Kritik, verbietet sich eine Unterhaltung im RTL II-Stil!!! #q 
Ich schäme mich nicht für mein Abstimmungsverhalten, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich war wenigstens da, leider fehlten bei mehr als 10 Verbänden die Delegierten oder es waren nicht soviel Delegierte angereist, wie möglich gewesen wären. 
2. Der Antragsteller des Misstrauensantrages selbst und höchstpersönlich hat den Antrag relativiert und wollte ihn unmittelbar vor der Wahl nur als Verwarnung für ein schlechtes Management oder die anfängliche Untätigkeit gesehen wissen. So was kann kein Delegierter unterstützen.
3. In der Verbandsausschusssitzung wurde ganz klar festgestellt und festgelegt, dass der DAFV an allen nationalen und internationalen Veranstaltungen als Mitglied der CIPS in 2014, wie geplant, teilnimmt. Es wird zusätzlich eine Expertenkommission eingesetzt, die auch namentlich benannt wurde. Die soll zwischen den tatsächlich vorhandenen Kritikern und den Befürwortern vermitteln und zu einer Lösung kommen, die beide Lager akzeptieren können. (Quadratur des Kreises)
4. Zu dem 4. Vizepräsidenten wurde ein Mann gewählt, der nach meiner Meinung ein Feind jeder Gemeinschaftsveranstaltung ist und sich auch so jahrelang Mohnert-Treu verhalten hat. (Obwohl er in seiner Vorstellung was ganz anderes gesagt hat.) Trotzdem hat er in einer offenen Wahl mehr Stimmen auf sich vereinen können, als der von mir gewünschte Kandidat Quinger. Ich akzeptiere dieses Ergebnis, weil es hier auch um die Grundidee der Demokratie geht. Dieser Mann ist jetzt mein Vizepräsident und ich hoffe, dass er nur einen Teil davon einhalten will oder kann, was er öffentlich zugesichert hat.

Harry#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> In der Verbandsausschusssitzung wurde ganz klar festgestellt und festgelegt, dass der DAFV an allen nationalen und internationalen Veranstaltungen als Mitglied der CIPS in 2014, wie geplant, teilnimmt.



Die Verbandsauschusssitzung hat nichts zu bestimmen, wenn es um gültige Beschlüsse des (VDSF)DAFV geht..

Das hat nur die Hauptversammlung.

Frau Dr. hat das in ihrem Brief an Stockfleth auch juristisch vollkommen korrekt dargestellt.

Bis zu einem anderen Beschluss der HV gilt die Beschlusslage so weiter.

Ob und in wie weit die sich an Satzungen, Beschlüsse oder Geschäftsordnung halten im BV, ist aber eh zweifelhaft (siehe Revisionen, liquide Rücklagen etc.).
Insofern darfst Du etwas Hoffnung haben - nur wäre es gegen klare und eindeutige Beschlüsse..

Das beim VA war bestenfalls eine Absichtserklärung ohne jede Bindungskraft.
Deswegen wurden ja auch die Anträge zum Austritt aus Cips/Fips nicht behandelt, weil eben zu spät gestellt.

Zum Misstrauensantrag:
Ein Misstrauensantrag ist IMMER ein Misstrauens- und kein Abwahlantrag.
Dass man das Delegierten erläutern muss, die darüber abstimmen dürfen - nun ja..
Und dass man bei einer solchen Sache GEGEN geheime Wahl stimmt - elend!!!

Auch bei erfolgreichem Misstrauensantrag wäre Frau Dr. im Amt geblieben, ausser sie wäre selber zurückgetreten..


Zum neuen Vize:
Das die Mehrheitsverhältnisse klar sind und die EX-DAV-Verbände nicht als Schwanz mit dem Hund wackeln können, haben wir schon seit Jahren geschrieben.

Abgestimmt haben jedoch die Delegierten, ohne jedes festschreiben von Positionen zu fusionieren - nun braucht keiner zu jammern.
Ihr bekommt, was ihr gewählt habt..

Ja, ich weiss, mein Ton gefällt nicht jedem...

Damit muss ich leben.



*Und ganz zum Schluss Dir persönlich:*

Unabhängig jeden Inhaltes und jedes "Tones":
Dass Du Dich traust, Dich hier in "der Höhle des Löwen" zu "outen" und Stellung zu nehmen, nötigt mir
*ALLERGRÖSSTEN RESPEKT*
ab!!!!


----------



## Werner1 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und ganz zum Schluss Dir persönlich:*
> 
> Unabhängig jeden Inhaltes und jedes "Tones":
> Dass Du Dich traust, Dich hier in "der Höhle des Löwen" zu "outen" und Stellung zu nehmen, nötigt mir
> ...



ganz meine Meinung!

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ein Misstrauensantrag hat ja schon in letzter Konsequenz das Ziel eine Person aus dem Amt zu entfernen.

Dies hat Herr Klasing in diesem auch klar zum Ausdruck gebracht.

Das dieser sich dann hinstellt und dies nur als "Warnschuss" tituliert ...  |uhoh: #q

Sorry, als ich dies las musste ich auch lachen.


Den Misstrauensantrag bekommt man übrigens "schnell" auf die Tagesordnung.
BGB §37 Berufung auf Verlangen einer Minderheit

http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/37.html


----------



## ...andreas.b... (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



theeltunker schrieb:


> ... leider fehlten bei mehr als 10 Verbänden die Delegierten oder es waren nicht soviel Delegierte angereist, wie möglich gewesen wären.


Das finde ich ja mal höchst interessant. Kannst du benennen welche Landesverbände ihre Mitglieder nicht oder nur unzureichend auf der JHV vertreten haben?


----------



## theeltunker (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Das finde ich ja mal höchst interessant. Kannst du benennen welche Landesverbände ihre Mitglieder nicht oder nur unzureichend auf der JHV vertreten haben?


 
Wer nicht vertreten war und wer weniger Delegierte geschickt hatte, wurde von der Mandatskommission vor den Wahlen festgestellt und es müsste in jedem Fall im Protokoll festgehalten sein.

Harry


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Das finde ich ja mal höchst interessant. Kannst du benennen welche Landesverbände ihre Mitglieder nicht oder nur unzureichend auf der JHV vertreten haben?



Bin zwar nicht delegiert gewesen, habe dazu aber erste Infos (ohne Gewehr...)

Fehlende Stimmen nach meinen Infos:
Badischer SFV -1 Stimme
LV Schwaben -1 Stimme
LFV Bayern -10 Stimmen
VFG B-W -6 Stimmen
LAV Thüringen -4 Stimmen
IFG Süd/Ostsachsen -1 Stimme
LV Bayern -1 Stimme
DMV -1 Stimme
LAV NDS -1 Stimme
LAV S-H -1 Stimme
LV Hessen -1 Stimme

Von 221 Stimmen fehlten 28..


----------



## pxnhxxd (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Und NRW war komplett?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Nach meinen ersten Infos ja.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht delegiert gewesen, habe dazu aber erste Infos (ohne Gewehr...)
> 
> Fehlende Stimmen nach meinen Infos:
> Badischer SFV -1 Stimme
> ...



Davon ab hab ich von einigen LV (3) gehört, dass die zukünftig, sinngemäß laut Telefonaten,  "nicht mehr ihre Zeit bei so sinnlosen Veranstaltungen des BV verschwenden werden" und nicht mehr zu Veranstaltungen dieses BV fahren wollen. Das ist von LV, die nicht gekündigt haben...

Ohne Wertung, nur zur Kenntnis...


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wird alles abgenickt weil einige viele Delegierten kein Bock mehr haben?

Dieser Eindruck drängt sich nun mir nach Deiner Aussage auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



			
				Sharpo schrieb:
			
		

> Wird alles abgenickt weil einige viele Delegierten kein Bock mehr haben?


Naja, wer nicht da ist, kann nicht abnicken....



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Davon ab hab ich von einigen LV (3) gehört, dass die zukünftig, sinngemäß laut Telefonaten, "nicht mehr ihre Zeit bei so sinnlosen Veranstaltungen des BV verschwenden werden" und nicht mehr zu Veranstaltungen dieses BV fahren wollen. Das ist von LV, die nicht gekündigt haben...


Weil deren LV keinen Sinn mehr sehen im BV nach dieser Veranstaltung, aber keine Mehrheit bei sich zum Austritt kriegen..

So würd ich das eher sehen, nach meinen Eindrücken..

Abstimmung mit den Füssen sozusagen, neben den offiziellen vollzogenen und noch zu vollziehenden, aber gültigen Kündigungen...

Daher macht es durchaus Sinn, dass VFG-BW z. B. nicht dabei war, da die eh raus sind ab 01.01.2014 (wenngleich das der BV immer noch nicht begriffen hat. Hier nochmal das Protokoll deren HV; TOP 13: http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Protokoll_JHV_2013.pdf).

Und dass Bayern, die ja auch ab 01.01. sicher raus sind, nur nen Teil schickten, ist auch ok.

Der LAV-SH hatte sich abgemeldet (Krankheit) und wollte seine Stimme delegieren. Das kam angeblich aber nicht an beim BV.....

Der Rest:
Kein Kommentar.....

Warum die vom LAV Thüringen, einer der größten (Kon)Fusionstreiber, nicht da waren um ihren Erfolg zu feiern und Frau Dr. zu huldigen, dafür habe ich keine Erklärung (wenn die gelieferten Zahlen so stimmen, wovon ich aber ausgehe)...,

Da das aber die organisierten Angelfischer dieser Verbände scheinbar nicht juckt oder sie eh ihren Funktionären und Delegierten nicht zutrauen, im Bund was Vernünftiges hinzukriegen, wird von denen das Fernbleiben beim BV eben abgenickt oder nicht hinterfragt - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, wie Frau Dr. das so treffend beschreibt...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



theeltunker schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> ich bin begeisterter Stippfischer und ein Verfechter der Gemeinschaftsfischen. Ich war als Delegierter bei der JHV und beim Verbands Ausschuss zugegen.
> 
> ...



Und ich habe auch vier Punkte:

1. Nur wer schreit, kann Tote aufwecken. Es scheint zu funktionieren ... 

2. Allein die Tatsache, dass man sich nicht getraut hat, über das Vertrauen geheim (und damit wirklich aussagekräftig) abstimmen zu lassen, zeigt doch, dass man sich durchaus bewusst ist, wie so eine geheime Abstimmung ausgehen könnte! Nämlich gar nicht im Sinne von Monsanto.

3. Wie schon ausgeführt: Die Beschlusslage der im DAFV fortgeltenden VDSF-Beschlüsse hat H-K richtig dargelegt. Da gibt es nichts zu deuteln ... ihr seid an der Nase herumgeführt worden und für 2014 (vermutlich um die Kuh taktisch vom Eis zu holen) vertröstet worden.

4. Die Idee der Demokratie - die basiert auf Mehrheit. Und wer hat die Mehrheit in diesem Verband: Die ehemaligen VDSF-Verbände. Und für was stehen die? Stimmt genau: Sie stehen gegen Gemeinschaftsfischen. Damit kannst du dir selbst beantworten, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass sich hier etwas bewegt.

Man hat euch DIE WAHRHEIT gesagt (sh. Schreiben H-K zu den Gemeinschaftsfischen) und mit dem Beschluss eines NICHTZUSTÄNDIGEN Ausschusses hingehalten. Und ihr seid darauf herein gefallen. Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, geschickt ausgetrickst. Und ihr könnt nicht mal sagen: "Ihr habt uns belogen" - sie haben euch nämlich nicht belogen ... sie haben mit offenen Karten gespielt. Das muss man der Präsidentin lassen: Sie Vertraut zu recht auf die Gutgläubigkeit der Angler.

So sehe ich das jedenfalls. Wird ja spätestens das Jahr 2015 zeigen, wer recht hatte ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

oder so ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

PS:
So siehts die Präsidentin und damit die anwesenden Delegierten und Funktionäre der Abnickerverbände, was alles Wichtiges auf der HV passiert ist:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...zung-der-europaeischen-wasserrahmenrichtlinie

PS:
Ich kann nix dafür, wenn ich beim Anblick der Bilder an die gemeinsamen Spaziergänge der Bewohner des bei mir um die Ecke beheimateten Altersheimes denken muss - nennt mich bösartig, aber das Bild schiesst mir da halt durch den Kopf....


PPS:
Wer die Trümmertruppe immer noch will:
Glückwunsch, ihr habt gekriegt, was ihr wolltet...
Schade, dass nicht ihr Delegierten und Funktionäre drunter leiden müsst, die da mitgestimmt haben, sondern die organisierten Angelfischer, die das alles am Ende  auch noch bezahlen.
Ihr seid Helden!!!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

*Weiterführend und ganz bezeichnend der Inhalt dieses Schreibens:*
http://www.dafv.de/files/20131115_Schreiben_Happach-Kasan_an_Koalitionsarbeitsgruppen.pdf

Kein Wort von wirklichen ANGLERINTERESSEN! Vielmehr fordert sie (unter anderem) einen Schutz der Wildfischbestände! Jeder Nichtangler, der dieses Schreiben liest, dem muss (noch vor dem Abschuss des Kormorans!) in den Sinn kommen:
_Gut, dann verbieten wir das Angeln, dann müssen wir keinen Kormoran töten und schützen gleichzeitig die Wildfischbestände!_

Diese Leute sind die Nägel im Sarg unseres Hobbys!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Auch der LSFV-SH hat seine Sicht der Dinge und der Realität:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/127-neuigkeiten-2013/1062-dafv-es-geht-voran

Tja Lui, was hast Du denn erwartet??

Vertretung von Interessen der Angler, Lobbyarbeit für das Angeln als solches?

DAS IST EIN NATURSCHUTZVERBAND mit einer abgewählten Politikerin, die zwar nicht angelt, aber für Gentechnik steht und einem inzwischen wie zu besten VDSF-Zeiten überalterten Präsidium aus dem nun Stück für Stück die letzten DAVler entsorgt werden - inkl. deren Haltung zum Angeln..

Die macht genau das, was die Delegierten und Funktionäre der Abnickerlandesverbände und deren organisierte Angelfischer mehrheitlich eben wollen.

Naturschutz gegen Angler und angeln....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> So siehts die Präsidentin und damit die anwesenden Delegierten und Funktionäre der Abnickerverbände, was alles Wichtiges auf der HV passiert ist:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...zung-der-europaeischen-wasserrahmenrichtlinie
> 
> ...



Am geilsten finde ich die Aufstellung beim Gruppenfoto- soll das bedeuten, dass es abwärts geht...?  Wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue, wird mir klar warum kein frischer Wind im DAFV weht!

Und erklärt der Frau Dr. doch mal, dass sie nicht einmal mehr in der Opposition ist- so liest sich das nämlich! Sie ist in meinen Augen nur noch ein gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz kleines Licht in der deutschen Politik- und in Europa ein Nichts! Von Angeln hat sie ja auch keine Ahnung- auch das erklärt den Stillstand oder besser gesagt Rückschritt. Stilstand wäre ja noch positiv....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch der LSFV-SH hat seine Sicht der Dinge und der Realität:
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/127-neuigkeiten-2013/1062-dafv-es-geht-voran


 
 Ich deute das mit der geforderten Toleranz gegenüber anderen Vorstelllungen als "die alten DAV'ler" sollen endlich merken, das sie ab sofort nach den Regeln des VDSF zu handeln haben"...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Außer am Alter der Präsidiumsmitglieder kann doch an dieser Sitzung wirklich nichts als "historisch" bezeichnet werden.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe ... beträgt das Durchschnittsalter 90 Jahre. #d


----------



## Sharpo (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> So siehts die Präsidentin und damit die anwesenden Delegierten und Funktionäre der Abnickerverbände, was alles Wichtiges auf der HV passiert ist:
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...zung-der-europaeischen-wasserrahmenrichtlinie
> 
> ...



Der Anblick ist mir schxxss egal. Auf die Arbeit und deren Ergebnis kommt es an.

Wenn ich den Bericht auf der LSFV SH Seite lese, erinnert mich deren Schreibstil an den Schreibstil einer dunkelbraunen Epoche in Deutschland.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Anblick ist mir schxxss egal. Auf die Arbeit und deren Ergebnis kommt es an.




Wenn man so die offiziellen Stellungnahmen ließt war wohl die größte Leistung an dem Tag die Wahl des neuen Vize.... Na wenn man sonst keine Probleme hat.... Lächerlich... ich konnte kein Wort von einer geplanten Beitragserhöhung lesen...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Wenn man so die offiziellen Stellungnahmen ließt war wohl die größte Leistung an dem Tag die Wahl des neuen Vize.... Na wenn man sonst keine Probleme hat.... Lächerlich... ich konnte kein Wort von einer geplanten Beitragserhöhung lesen...



Die wird dafür hier erwähnt:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/127-neuigkeiten-2013/1062-dafv-es-geht-voran


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Jetzt kennen wir auch die wichtigste Aufgabe des DAFV- der zukünftige Umgang mit Wasserkraft in Deutschland!

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...rfische-in-deutschen-Fluessen;art2814,5032349


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Weitere :
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=35


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Oder auf gut deutsch durch die gesammelten Statements:
Denen ist halt nix (mehr) peinlich...

Das ist schon fast wieder cool, so konsequent realitätsverweigernd zu sein.........

So werden denen nun nicht mehr massenhaft Leute weglaufen (seit der Wiedervereinigung über 300.000), sondern da wird die Mehrzahl der Angler, die Nichtorganisierten, nun endlich einsehen, wie wichtig es ist, Frau Dr. und Konsorten zu bezahlen.
Und die werden sich nun bundesweit freudestrahlend organisieren lassen....

Oder so.............

;-))))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist schon fast wieder cool, so konsequent realitätsverweigernd zu sein.........




 Starrsinn, Rigidität oder auch Rigorismus sind Krankheiten!

 Altersstarsinn und eingeschränkte kognitive Möglichkeiten gehören ebenfalls medizinisch gesehen in diesen Bereich des ICD-10 F* Diagnoseschlüssel...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Starrsinn, Rigidität oder auch Rigorismus sind Krankheiten!
> 
> Altersstarsinn und eingeschränkte kognitive Möglichkeiten gehören ebenfalls medizinisch gesehen in diesen Bereich des ICD-10 F* Diagnoseschlüssel...



öööh - bin bloss Angler, kein Dottore...........................
Kann das nicht beurteilen.......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> öööh - bin bloss Angler, kein Dottore...........................
> Kann das nicht beurteilen.......


 
 Angelfischer- so viel Zeit muss sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich lege Wert darauf, Angler zu sein - wie schon immer.
Ich will mit denen nicht einen Topf geworfen werden.

Aber das ist Offtopic.

Hier HV, Beschlüsse, Veröffentlichungen seitens des (VDSF)DAFV und der Abnickerlandesverbände und dazwischen gestreut etwas Fakten und umfänglichere  Wahrheit(en)..


----------



## Hezaru (25. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hab jetzt nicht mehr alles durchgelesen aber zum Thema Misstrauensantrag:
Eine geheime Abstimmung in eine öffentliche Abstimmung umzuwandeln ist unglaublich#q
Das ist aber nur nötig wenn man schlimmes befürchtet.
In den Verbänden in den ich bin hätten wir Abgestimmt zwischen Köpfen oder Steinigen...|rolleyes
naja, die Angler sind halt anders|bla:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/127-neuigkeiten-2013/1062-dafv-es-geht-voran


 Schön das der Pressesprecher des LSFV SH die von ihm im Artikel genannten "Aktivitäten" anscheinend selbst nicht definieren kann....In meinen Augen gibt es kein besseres Beispiel für blindes abnicken und "Schönschreiberei"!

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=336799#post336799


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht mehr alles durchgelesen aber zum Thema Misstrauensantrag:
> Eine geheime Abstimmung in eine öffentliche Abstimmung umzuwandeln ist unglaublich#q
> Das ist aber nur nötig wenn man schlimmes befürchtet.



Um Fehlern vorzubeugen:
Satzungsgemäß ist zuerst mal die Abstimmung per Hand vorgesehen.

Deswegen stand schon im Antrag die geheime Abstimmung drin - was nicht nur demokratisch sinnvoll ist, sondern auch logisch, um Minderheiten zu schützen und nicht auszugrenzen in so einem Fall eines Misstrauensantrages.

Dann wollten die schon einfach abstimmen per Hand (ob die überhaupt Unterlagen zur geheimen Abstimmung vorbereitet hatten?)..

Dann war es wohl Walter Sollbach vom Rheinischen, der wieder einmal mehr das Präsidium darauf aufmerksam machte, dass man sich doch besser an Geschäfts- und Wahlordnung hielte und zuerst den Punkt "geheime Abstimmung" abstimmen müsse..

Da waren dann die abnickenden Funktionäre und Delegierten wieder voll in ihrem Element, nun konnten sie mehrheitlich für eine offene Abstimmung bzw. gegen die geheime Wahl stimmen - Nur so schafften sie ja damals überhaupt dier (Kon)Fusion, ihr erinnert euch?

Abstimmung November:
Geheim - Keine Fusion

Abstimmung Februar:
Nicht geheim, kommt durch...



Frau Dr. hat das schon drauf, wie man den Regeln der Demokratie verbandsintern in ihrem Sinne so folgt, dass ihr passende Ergebnisse möglichst sichergestellt, da muss man ihr Respekt zollen.

Wenngleich es natürlich auch nicht sooooo schwer ist, diese Abnickerhorde des (VDSF)DAFV auf Linie zu halten...

Was das für ein Bild nach aussen gibt??

Wayne juckts, wenn organisierte Angelfischer nur alles abnicken??

Hilft diese Zwangseinheit unter solchen Bedingungen auch nur einem einzigen ehrbaren Angler?

Wohl kaum, und am Ende wohl auch kaum einem organisierten Angelfischer..

Wenn schon demokratische Selbstverständlichkeiten (nicht Regeln, formal war das alles richtig!!) bei einem Misstrauensantrag bei einer HV nicht beachtet werden.........


----------



## Knispel (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich finde es nur mehr als traurig, dass sogenannte "Deligierte" nicht die traute haben auch öffentlich zu ihrer Meinung zustehen. Was soll denn passieren wenn sie z.B. öffentlich gegen etwas stimmen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Sonst wären sie keine Delegierten oder Funktionäre in so einem Abnickerverein..

Warum bist Du denn nicht mehr dabei?

Richtig, Du wolltest nicht mehr nur abnicken..........

Da ist es dann doch auch kein Wunder, wenn viele schon gar nicht mehr kommen:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bin zwar nicht delegiert gewesen, habe dazu aber erste Infos (ohne Gewehr...)
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Vom VDSF-Verband LAV Thüringen (jetzt ja TLAV, nachdem die den Afvot (Ex-DAV) geschluckt hatten) war z. B. nur ein Vize am Donnerstag zum VA da, aber nicht mehr zur Hauptversammlung.
Warum auch immer...

Es macht auch durchaus Sinn, dass VFG-BW z. B. nicht dabei war, da die eh raus sind ab 01.01.2014 (wenngleich das der BV immer noch nicht begriffen hat. Hier nochmal das Protokoll deren HV; TOP 13: http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Protokoll_JHV_2013.pdf).

Und dass Bayern, die ja auch ab 01.01. sicher raus sind, nur nen Teil schickten, ist auch ok.

Der LAV-SH hatte sich abgemeldet (Krankheit) und wollte seine Stimme delegieren. Das kam angeblich aber nicht an beim BV.....

Der Rest:
Kein Kommentar.....

Da das aber die organisierten Angelfischer dieser Verbände scheinbar nicht juckt oder sie eh ihren Funktionären und Delegierten nicht zutrauen, im Bund was Vernünftiges hinzukriegen, wird von denen das Fernbleiben beim BV eben abgenickt oder nicht hinterfragt - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, wie Frau Dr. das so treffend beschreibt...


----------



## Brotfisch (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weitere :
> http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=35




Immerhin wollen die Sachsen 2014 "angelpolitische Leitlinien" für den DAFV erarbeiten...... Die Absicht höre ich wohl.....


----------



## Knispel (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum bist Du denn nicht mehr dabei?
> 
> Richtig, Du wolltest nicht mehr nur abnicken..........


 
Und bin denn aber schneller zu Rücktritt genötigt worden als ich schauen konnte. In bestimmten Kreisen gelte ich heute noch ( nach über 10 Jahren ) als "Geächteter".


----------



## Elbangler_70 (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich denke, der LVSA hat genug im eigenen Land zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Scheinbar nicht - wieso machen die eigentlich die Arbeit des BV??

Kriegen die Extra-Kohle dafür?

Oder nur eines der alten VDSF-Ehrenzeichen, die man für zigtausend Euro gebunkert hatte und die man jetzt ja in die Tonne treten kann??


----------



## pro-release (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Am geilsten finde ich die Aufstellung beim Gruppenfoto- soll das bedeuten, dass es abwärts geht...?  Wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue, wird mir klar warum kein frischer Wind im DAFV weht!



Nur mal zur Aufklärung:

Das ist ein Bild der Ehemaligen bei VDSF/DAV...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Die anderen Fotos machen das nicht besser - oder hab ich irgendwo den Jungbrunnen verpasst?

Schon alleine dass man einen unter 60-Jährigen als Vize durch einen über 70-Jährigen ersetzt und das abnickt, spricht doch Bände, dazu brauchts keine Fotos..

Ich bin zwar gegen Jugendwahn..

Aber wenn man sieht, was gerade die alten Herren aus VDSF-Reihen alles verbrochen haben, ist das nicht gerade das Zeichen für Zusammenwachsen und neuen Aufbruch..

Vielleicht fehlten auch deswegen so viele Stimmen bei der HV?
Rollator nicht rechtzeitig gefunden???


----------



## pro-release (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



theeltunker schrieb:


> 4. Zu dem 4. Vizepräsidenten wurde ein Mann gewählt, der nach meiner Meinung ein Feind jeder Gemeinschaftsveranstaltung ist und sich auch so jahrelang Mohnert-Treu verhalten hat. (Obwohl er in seiner Vorstellung was ganz anderes gesagt hat.) Trotzdem hat er in einer offenen Wahl mehr Stimmen auf sich vereinen können, als der von mir gewünschte Kandidat Quinger. Ich akzeptiere dieses Ergebnis, weil es hier auch um die Grundidee der Demokratie geht. Dieser Mann ist jetzt mein Vizepräsident und ich hoffe, dass er nur einen Teil davon einhalten will oder kann, was er öffentlich zugesichert hat.
> 
> Harry#6



Das sehe ich nicht so. Landau ist in dieser Hinsicht der Mann dem Gemeinschaftsfischen doch sehr offen gegenübersteht und diese auch einfordert. Hat er doch schon in der Vergangenheit über Jahre hinweg die Binnenfischertage und die Meeresfischertage des VDSF ausgerichtet. Beides sehr große Gemeinschaftsfischen. Jedoch ohne weiterführenden Charakter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Weiterführend ist eh durch, ebenso internationale Veranstaltungen oder nicht den VDSF-Regularien entsprechende Veranstaltungen (keine Platzauszeichnung, kein übermäßiges Füttern, kein Setzkescher etc).

Oder zeiht ihr die Präsidentin der Lüge?

Siehe:
http://www.lav-union-nord.de/images/stories/DOWNLOADS/2013/Schreiben_DAFV_an_LAV-SH_11.2013.pdf

Das gehört aber nicht hierher, sondern in den Thread mit dem Wettfischen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=266741

Aber dass wir da nachfragen, was nun wirklich Sache ist und gilt, das kann ich jetzt schon versprechen. 
Ist ja unser Job..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der LAV-SH hatte sich abgemeldet (Krankheit) und wollte seine Stimme delegieren. Das kam angeblich aber nicht an beim BV.....


 
Aha. 

Gibt es für einen Geschäftsführer eines LV wichtigere Termine als eine HV eines Bundesverbandes? 

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showth...usammenschluss&p=336173&viewfull=1#post336173

Da würde mich wirklich interessieren, ob die anderen Termine mit seinem Job als GF oder mit einer seiner Nebentätigkeiten zu tun hatten. Wirklich nur und ausschließlich eigenes Interesse...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> Gibt es für einen Geschäftsführer eines LV wichtigere Termine als eine HV eines Bundesverbandes?



Ja, weil da GF der LV eigentlich eh nicht hingehören - schon gar nicht, wie wieder geschehen, beim Verbandsausschuss, da ja sogar satzungswidrig (VA: Präsidium Bund und Präsis LV, wurde auch moniert, mal sehen obs auch im Protokoll auftaucht,.)..

Die GF sind ja nur Angestellte der LV, welche die Vorgaben des jeweiligen Präsidiums/Vorstandes auszuführen haben.

Die GF des BV müssten dagegen anwesend sein, um Fragen zu Finanzen und Geschäftsführung ihrer Mitglieder (der LV) nachhaltig und vollumfänglich beantworten sind..


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> Abnickerlandesverbände


Hmm, die BW-ler haben zwar gekündigt - aber irgendwie habe ich den starken Verdacht, dass BW-intern auch nur abgenickt wird... scheint dieselbe Suppe halt nur ne Stufe kleiner zu sein.

Ich nehme daher an, dass sich in BW trotz der BV-Kündigung so gut wie nichts ändern wird.

Bin auch mal gespannt, wie es bei den anderen "Kündigern" weitergeht.

Die Kündigungen an sich scheinen ja auf der HV keinen sonderlich gejuckt zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hmm, die BW-ler haben zwar gekündigt - aber irgendwie habe ich den starken Verdacht, dass BW-intern auch nur abgenickt wird... scheint dieselbe Suppe halt nur ne Stufe kleiner zu sein.
> 
> .


Jepp...





PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die Kündigungen an sich scheinen ja auf der HV keinen sonderlich gejuckt zu haben.



Naja, immerhin soll im Januar schon ne VA-Sitzung sein wegen der Finanzen.

Weil sie dann wüssten, wer nun wirklich alles weg wäre (das mit dem VFG-BW haben die ja immer noch nicht gepeilt, wie gesagt)..

Dass dazu der Steuerberater extra anmerkte, wegen der (wohl nicht ausreichend) vom BV gelieferten Zahlen zum 30.09. wäre seine Prognose zum Jahresende eh nur die Fortschreibung der Ausgaben des letzten Jahres und nicht geprüft, zeigt auch schon, dass der sich da schon rechtzeitig absichert.

Und Frau Dr. hat ja auch schon angemerkt, dass sie deutlich mehr Kohle brauchen wird, obwohl sie dieses Jahr schon viel weggestrichen haben und nächstes Jahr praktisch eh nur noch Eigenverwaltung laut Haushaltsplan betreiben. 

Und da "juckt" jeder einzelne LV, der da noch wegbricht.

Um den Status von 2012 zu erhalten, brauchen die selbst nur mit Bayern und VFG weg schon mindestens 1 Euro mehr, selbst zum aufrechterhalten des Magerhaushaltes 2014 minimum 50 Cent.

Wie viel mehr das wird, wenn mehr LV wegbrechen und man dazu noch arbeitsfähig werden wollte, kann sich jeder leicht ausrechnen.

In meinen Augen eine Beitragsverdoppelung um einigermassen auf dem Status zu bleiben.

Und mindestens 4 - 5 Euro mehr, um wirklich arbeitsfähig zu werden..

Da juckt nun wirklich jeder wegbrechende LV....


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier HV, Beschlüsse, Veröffentlichungen seitens des (VDSF)DAFV und der *Abnicker*landesverbände und dazwischen gestreut etwas Fakten und umfänglichere  Wahrheit(en)..



Das hat nix mit abnicken zu tun, das ist Parkinson.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

pöse.....
;-)))))


----------



## kati48268 (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Und da "juckt" jeder einzelne LV, der da noch wegbricht.
> ...


Was passiert eigentlich mit der eingeparten Kohle der LVs, die austreten?
Bleibt die generell in den Haushalten der einzelnen LVs?
Oder können die Vereine den pro Mitglied abzudrückenden Betrag, der eigentlich an den BV gehen würde, einsparen?
Bedarf es dazu neuerlicher Abstimmungen auf LV-Ebene?
#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Kommt auf die einzelnen Satzungen an..


----------



## mathei (26. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kommt auf die einzelnen Satzungen an..


 
Dieser Sonderfall wird wohl in keiner Satzung stehen. also erst mal ab auf ein Festgeldkonto damit.
( Bildung einer Rücklage zur Gründung eines neuen Bundesverbandes ) ;+:q


----------



## pro-release (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Naja, die Bayern bauen ja ne neue Geschäftsstelle. Man munkelt für EUR 500.000,- 2-3 jahre den Beitrag für den DAFV einbehalten, schon ist das Ding abbezahlt. 

Das könnte man so sehen, ob das tatsächlich so ist weiß man nicht...


----------



## pro-release (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, weil da GF der LV eigentlich eh nicht hingehören - schon gar nicht, wie wieder geschehen, beim Verbandsausschuss, da ja sogar satzungswidrig (VA: Präsidium Bund und Präsis LV, wurde auch moniert, mal sehen obs auch im Protokoll auftaucht,.)..
> 
> Die GF sind ja nur Angestellte der LV, welche die Vorgaben des jeweiligen Präsidiums/Vorstandes auszuführen haben.
> 
> Die GF des BV müssten dagegen anwesend sein, um Fragen zu Finanzen und Geschäftsführung ihrer Mitglieder (der LV) nachhaltig und vollumfänglich beantworten sind..




Was schreibst du da schon wieder?

Wenn abgestimmt wird ob die GF dabei sein dürfen, mit der Voraussetzung das sie während der Sitzung keine Wortmeldungen abgeben dürfen ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ja, aber wieso waren die GF schon da? 
Wer hat die eingeladen, ohne dass *vorher *abgestimmt wurde?
Wieso waren nicht alle GF eingeladen stand (jedenfalls in  keiner offiziellen Einladung)?
Meines Wissens machte da Sollbach vom Rheinischen drauf aufmerksam und erst dann wurde abgestimmt...

Aaaahja, ich weiss schon....- den Regeln der Demokratie folgend............


----------



## Ossipeter (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



pro-release schrieb:


> Naja, die Bayern bauen ja ne neue Geschäftsstelle. Man munkelt für EUR 500.000,- 2-3 jahre den Beitrag für den DAFV einbehalten, schon ist das Ding abbezahlt.
> 
> Das könnte man so sehen, ob das tatsächlich so ist weiß man nicht...



Die Finanzierung wurde schon in der HV gesichert. Einmalbetrag und schon ist der Käs gegessen.
Da braucht niemand Geld vom BV.


----------



## pro-release (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, aber wieso waren die GF schon da?
> Wer hat die eingeladen, ohne dass *vorher *abgestimmt wurde?
> Wieso waren nicht alle GF eingeladen stand (jedenfalls in  keiner offiziellen Einladung)?
> Meines Wissens machte da Sollbach vom Rheinischen drauf aufmerksam und erst dann wurde abgestimmt...
> ...



Aha, hätte man deiner Meinung nach vorher erstmal ne VA-Sitzung einberufen sollen um darüber abzustimmen ob nun die GF dabeisein dürfen oder nicht? Wer jetzt wen, wie wo, eingeladen hat ist doch völlig egal. Die die es betrifft sitzen dort und wenns jemand nicht passt wird er sich schon gemeldet haben. Es könnte doch auch durchaus sein das nur die GF zugegen waren,bei denen das der Präsident des entsprechenden LV´s das so gewünscht hat. Mach doch nicht wieder aus ner Fliege nen Elefant. 

@Ossi:

Natürlich steht so ne Finanzierung schon lange vorher und man braucht diese Einsparungen nicht. Dennoch kommt der Austritt doch genau zur "richtigen" Zeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich mach da gar nix - es gibt immerhin einzelne Vorstände (Sollbach in dem Fall), denen sowas noch auffällt, während der Rest wohl schon das Abnicken übte....


----------



## pro-release (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Bei so ner Sitzung fällt einigen immer mal was auf, das ist bei der JHV des DAFV und auch beim kleinen Dorfverein so. Dann wird darüber gesprochen, abgestimmt und gut. 

Warum muss das immer so aufgebauscht werden, das nimmt ja bei manchen langsam  schon paranoide Züge an...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

ich bin halt nicht so geübt im abnicken, mehr im hinterfragen.
Sorry..............


----------



## pro-release (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Warst du denn überhaubt schonmal bei ner JHV eines Vereines, oder hast Vorstandsarbeit in einem Verein übernommen???


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Erstens Offtopic, zweitens zu Deinen Fragen: Beides ja.
Versuch nicht schon wieder nur abzulenken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Wer wissen will, was Frau Dr. meint, bis zur HV geleistet zu haben:
http://www.dafv.de/files/20131122_DAFV-JHV_Bericht_Happach-Kasan.pdf


----------



## Brotfisch (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier OT wäre, den Bericht von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zu bewerten.
Darüber, ob das "Geleistete" ausreichend war in dem zur Verfügung stehenden Zeitfenster, kann man sehr wohl geteilter Meinung sein - und es ist gut, dass darüber auch kontrovers diskutiert wurde, sogar auf der Jahreshauptversammlung. Zwar war der niedersächsische Misstrauensantrag erwartungsgemäß ohne Erfolg. Aber der Inhalt "reicht's oder reicht's nicht?" ist im höchsten Gremium einmal streitig ausgetragen worden. Und dabei wurde, soweit ersichtlich, nicht einmal ein niedersächsischer Kopf gewaschen. Deutlich mehr Demokratie als vorher allein dadurch.

Viel wichtiger noch als die Beurteilung der Arbeitsquantität erscheint mir beim Lesen der Ausführungen von Frau Happach-Kasan etwas anderes zu sein: In vielen Passagen geht die Präsidentin indirekt auf Diskussionen ein, die erst durch die Arbeit des Anglerboards und anderer aufgekommen sind, teilweise sogar ohne dass sie durch Delegierte in den innerverbandlichen Diskussionsprozess "eingespeist" wurden. Und dabei verzichtet sie sogar peinlichst auf die erwartbare Kritik an ihren Kritikern. Natürlich spricht sie an dieser Stelle keine Einladungen an Außenstehende aus - das wäre den Delegierten gegenüber auch ein Affront gewesen. Aber sie zeigt Ansätze, dass sie bereit ist, Themen auch dann aufzugreifen und aufzuspüren, wenn diese von außen kommen. Das gilt vor allem anderen in ihren Ausführungen zum Thema "Leitlinien". Konnte man sich noch in ihrem Schreiben an Herrn Stockfleth des Eindrucks des Abkanzelns nicht erwehren, so zeigt ihr Bericht einen ganz anderen Ton: Was diskutiert wird, muss angegangen werden.

Ich weiß, dass dieser Beitrag nicht in die aktuelle Stimmungslage hier passt und vermutlich einen ordentlichen Shitstorm auslösen wird.

Aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns statt über Geld- und Arbeitsmengen wieder stärker über inhaltliche Fragen mit guten Vorschlägen einbringen würden. Der thread zum Thema catch & release ist für mich eine Art Paradebeispiel für eine ausentwickelte Diskussion, die zu recht konkreten Vorschlägen/ Angeboten geführt hat, die sogar noch von der Wissenschaft mitgetragen und unterstützt werden. Natürlich muss sich noch weisen, ob Frau Happach-Kasan, wenn dieses Thema auf die Agenda kommt, sich wie ihr Vorgänger als dogmatischer Ideologe oder als offene Pragmatikerin zeigen wird. Da ich sie persönlich kaum kenne, bin ich da weder Optimist, noch Pessimist, aber sehr gespannt.

Ich erlaube mir noch einen Hinweis. Das Präsidium wird sich - das liegt in der Natur der Sache - immer zuerst daran orientieren, was bei Delegierten auf der Agenda steht und mehrheitsfähig sein kann und erst danach auf Themen von außen achten und ggf. reagieren können. Daher sind die Landesverbände, wenn man Themen auf die Agenda bekommen möchte, von zentraler "Übersetzungs-" Bedeutung. Dabei muss man wissen, dass die meisten Landesverbände nicht die Ressource und Manpower haben, um laufend neue Inhalte zu entwickeln, zu diskutieren, zu verbreiten und auf Bundesebene einzubringen, zu verteidigen und nachzuhalten. Da müssen strategische Allianzen geschmiedet und oftmals mehr Kontakte gepflegt und Überzeugungsgespräche geführt werden, als es die Zeit von Ehrenamtlern es zulässt. Hier kann eine fachliche Diskussion von außen viel helfen.

Jetzt bitte nicht erwidern, dass man genau das seit Jahren versucht und es rein gar nichts gefruchtet hat. Wer den Bericht von Frau Happach-Kasan liest, findet Themen, die zB im Angelboard höchste Priorität hatten, plötzlich auf dem Radar der Verbandsspitze wieder. Das ist in meinen Augen ein nicht kleiner Erfolg.

P.S.: Dass Frau Happach-Kasan der JHV das Attribut "historisch" verleihen musste, ist wohl Geschmackssache. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, sie hätte darauf verzichtet. Eigentlich wurde ein aus zwei Gebrauchtwagen hobbymäßig zusammengebastelter Wagen gerade mal vom Werkstatthof gerollt. Wer geglaubt hatte, dass schon Formel-1-Rennen damit gefahren werden, der hat die Erwartungen doch recht hochgeschraubt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Das Präsidium ist in sich inhaltlich zerstritten, die haben nicht mal die fachliche Kompetenz, die Finanzen sachgerecht zu bewerten (da baut selbst der Steuerberater schon Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ein), ein Misstrauensantrag wird nicht geheim abgestimmt, um Frau Dr. möglichst gut aussehen zu lassen, ein jüngerer DAVler tritt zurück als Vize, ein 71-Jähriger VDSFler rückt nach, Du hast recht, es geht vorwärts................

Freuen wir uns also auf die Zukunft mit Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, der abgewählten  Bundestagsabgeordneten, die nicht angelt und davon keinerlei Ahnung hat, die uns aber sicher das Angeln (bzw. die Angelfischerei) schon naturschutzgemäß (inkl. Gentechnik) auf den Leib schneidern wird...

Mal sehen, in wie weit "die da oben" zukünftig Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ernst nehmen werden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275668


----------



## angler1996 (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

dem Beitrag von Brotfisch kann ich nur zustimmen.

Thomas - sollen sich alle über 50 selber wegrationalisieren?|supergri

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> . Zwar war der niedersächsische Misstrauensantrag erwartungsgemäß ohne Erfolg. Aber der Inhalt "reicht's oder reicht's nicht?" ist im höchsten Gremium einmal streitig ausgetragen worden. Und dabei wurde, soweit ersichtlich, nicht einmal ein niedersächsischer Kopf gewaschen. Deutlich mehr Demokratie als vorher allein dadurch.


Da wurde nix diskutiert oder ausgetragen, von was träumst Du denn?

Zuerst fragte einer, ob man nicht abstimmen müsse den Antrag (frist- und formgerecht gestellt) überhaupt zuzulassen.

Dann sollte der abgestimmt werden, ohne auf die im Antrag stehende geheime Abstimmung einzugehen (die hatten da wohl nicht mal was vorbereitet).

Erst Walter Sollbach musste (wieder mal) drauf aufmerksam machen, wie man eine Sitzung leitet.
Und dass man zumindest mal darüber abzustimmen habe, ob geheim abgestimmt wird - gut, Namensvetter, ich sehs ein, wir haben durchaus unterschiedliche Ansichten von demokratischen Prozessen.

Dir mag so ein Verhalten genügen. 

Ich finde so was formal zwar möglich, aber von Intention und Ausführung schlicht elend und für ehrbare Angler nicht zumutbar.

Für Delegierte und Funktionäre der naturschützenden Abnickerlandesverbände mag anderes gelten, da gestehe ich natürlich zu..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



angler1996 schrieb:


> dem Beitrag von Brotfisch kann ich nur zustimmen.
> 
> Thomas - sollen sich alle über 50 selber wegrationalisieren?|supergri
> 
> Gruß A.



Nachdem sich damit dieses unsägliche Präsidium erledigen würde: JA.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

@Brotfisch: Wenn die erst die Themen, die uns Angler wirklich interessieren und unter den Näglen brennen, von außen erfahren müssen, um diese anzugehen, dann haben die einfach keine Ahnung von ihren Aufgaben. Es sind ja keine Randthemen (z.B. das von die als Beispiel herangezogene C&R), sondern Themen die seit Jahren bei uns Anglern im Fokus stehen. 
Das ist für mich ein weiteres Armutszeugnis für die Verantwortlichen. 
Es unterstreicht einmal mehr, dass eine Präsidentin die keine Ahnung vom Angeln hat, eine Fehlbesetzung ist. See erkennt nämlich die Probleme nicht. 
Genauso verhält es sich mit dem Alter der Vorstandsmitglieder. Wenn man modernen Angelmethoden gegenüber nicht aufgeschlossen ist, erkennt man leider die Prioritäten nicht. Oder das Thema Finanzen. 
Anstatt in der (anscheinend) desolaten finanziellen Situation einen Fachmann für diesen Bereich zu wählen - der Bilanzen sicher und zuverlässig erstellen kann - und eventuell darüber hinaus einen Wirtschaftsfachmann - der Einsparpotenziale erkennen und umsetzen kann - wird ein 71- jähriger ex- VDSF'ler (nichts gegen diese Person)vorgeschlagen und gewählt. 
Man hat sich nicht einmal die Mühe gemacht über den Tellerrand zu schauen. 
Ich glaube bei 4 Millionen Angler hätte man diese Posten entsprechend besetzen können. Wenn man gewollt hätte! 
So halte ich für mich fest, dass eine Besserung in meinen Augen mit dem Personal nicht erfolgen kann und wird. 
Ein schönes Protokoll macht noch keine gute Arbeit. 
Oder findest Du dort Ergebnisse, die uns Angler in naher Zukunft weiterhelfen? Ich nicht...


----------



## Blauzahn (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Servus,

so manche Diskussion verstehe ich mittlerweile garnicht mehr...

Es sind nicht Personen, die für irgendetwas verantwortlich sind,
es ist das System, was nichts anderes zulässt.
Versteht doch endlich, das es absolut Wumpe ist, ob man aus dem Präsidium alle alten Abnicker entfernt und durch jüngere ersetzt.
Das System lässt keine andere Entwicklung zu.

Thomas hat sich brüskiert über Sachsens Vorhaben, "sinnvolle angelpolitische Leitlinien" vorzulegen.
Thomas ist demnach auch ein Teil des Systems.
Frei Nach Luther:
"Hier steh ich nun und kann nicht anders"

Viele Grüße
René

PS: Von dem Geld für die angelpolitischen Leitlinien fahren wir nächstes Jahr geschlossen an die Ostsee zum Angeln und verwenden die VDSF-Ehrenspangen zum Pilken #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Es sind nicht Personen, die für irgendetwas verantwortlich sind,es ist das System, was nichts anderes zulässt.


 
Dann sind es die Personen, die das System nicht ändern!

Ich bleibe dabei: mit den handelnden Personen steht und fällt der Verband (oder das System)- und seit ewigen Zeiten fällt dieser leider....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Es sind nicht Personen, die für irgendetwas verantwortlich sind,
> es ist das System, was nichts anderes zulässt.
> Versteht doch endlich, das es absolut Wumpe ist, ob man aus dem Präsidium alle alten Abnicker entfernt und durch jüngere ersetzt.
> Das System lässt keine andere Entwicklung zu.


 
Falls du meinst, es werden nur gleichgeschaltete Betonschädel nachgewählt, gebe ich dir recht.

Das liegt aber auch wieder an den Leuten in führenden Positionen der Landesverbände. 

Im Prinzip wäre H-K genau die Person, die den Laden reformieren oder die Leute bloßstellen könnte. Sie ist durch ihre politische Historie wirtschaftlich abgesichert und könnte dem DSFV die Pistole auf die Brust setzen: Entweder moderate Reformen oder sie stellt den Laden öffentlich bloß. 

Ich bin Atheist, aber einigermaßen begeistert vom Agieren des neuen Papstes. Wenn die Kardinäle gewusst hätten, was er vor hat, wäre er auch nie in das Amt gewählt worden. Er zieht die Kiste jetzt aber knallhart durch.|wavey:

Genug geträumt. H-K ist natürlich völlig unverdächtig, eine mutige Reformerin zu sein, insbesondere wo sie keinerlei Beziehung zu dem hat, was sie da reformieren soll. Die älteren Herren können also die Herztabletten wieder gelegen. Nix passiert. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Träum......
jaa, son Reformpapst............

Sarkasmus/Macho an:
Die Katholen wussten schon, warum sie keine Frauen in solche Ämter gelassen haben..
Sarkasmus/Macho aus..


----------



## angler1996 (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

eine Diskussion um alt und jung ist genau der Maßstab für eine qualifizierte Diskussion mit hohem inhaltlichen Wert

Guten Abend
A.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



angler1996 schrieb:


> eine Diskussion um alt und jung ist genau der Maßstab für eine qualifizierte Diskussion mit hohem inhaltlichen Wert
> 
> Guten Abend
> A.


 
Reformer in gesetztem Alter sind äußerst selten. Einem Vorstand mit einem Altersschnitt ü65 traue ich gar nichts Fortschrittliches mehr zu. Früher waren sie konservativ und vielleicht nicht die Hellsten. Heute kommen Zipperlein und die Angst vor dem Verlust des letzten Bisschen Macht dazu. Schlechte Konstellation.

Ich gehe hart auf die 50 zu und darf das sagen. Ich ertappe mich sogar selbst schon dabei, bei bestimmten Entscheidungen im Job nicht mehr so forsch zu sein wie früher. Ich bin aber helle genug, mir junges Blut ins Team zu holen, die meine Entscheidungen dann schon mal dezent hinterfragen. Dazu gehört natürlich etwas Souveränität, den Nachwuchs ranzulassen, der dann plötzlich besser ist als man selbst. #h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



angler1996 schrieb:


> eine Diskussion um alt und jung ist genau der Maßstab für eine qualifizierte Diskussion mit hohem inhaltlichen Wert
> 
> Guten Abend
> A.


 
DIE Alten haben doch bisher nichts bewegt- also sollten einfach mal jüngere ans Ruder. Doch da haben die Alten anscheind Angst davor. Angst Macht zu verlieren- oder sich gar auf Neuerungen einstellen zu müssen? Und deshalb ist DIESE Diskussion richtig und wichtig. Es geht nicht generell um das Alter- es geht um DIE Alten! 

Wir brauchen einfach Reformer, die keine Angst vor unangenehmen Entscheidungen haben und bereit sind neue Wege zu gehen. Angler die unsere Gegner bekämpfen- das machen DIE jetzigen Alten nicht einmal im Ansatz. Zumindest kann ich das nicht erkennen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Leute, Thema hier HV - lasst euch doch nicht schon wieder ins OT jagen ...

Immer wieder das Gleiche, immer wieder die Gleichen,...


----------



## Sharpo (27. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> DIE Alten haben doch bisher nichts bewegt- also sollten einfach mal jüngere ans Ruder. Doch da haben die Alten anscheind Angst davor. Angst Macht zu verlieren- oder sich gar auf Neuerungen einstellen zu müssen? Und deshalb ist DIESE Diskussion richtig und wichtig. Es geht nicht generell um das Alter- es geht um DIE Alten!
> 
> Wir brauchen einfach Reformer, die keine Angst vor unangenehmen Entscheidungen haben und bereit sind neue Wege zu gehen. Angler die unsere Gegner bekämpfen- das machen DIE jetzigen Alten nicht einmal im Ansatz. Zumindest kann ich das nicht erkennen....




Welche Jüngeren?
Wer ist Reformer?


----------



## Hezaru (29. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Thomas ,
das mit dem Misstrauensantrag hab ich schon kapiert.

Mir gings nur darum, eine geheime in eine öffentliche Abstimmung umzuwandeln ob jetzt Satzungsgerecht oder nicht ist einfach Unehrehaft, Beschämend und was was ich alles:r
Der Lösungsansatz kann nur über die Finanzen kommen. Was hat ein DAV vom BV?
 Ich denke nix, alsö austreten, und im Westen nichts neues.
Das muss aber von unten kommen, sprich Vereine und Bezirksverbande...
 Als Einzelkämpfer hast du keine Chance, siehe Ralle Knispel etz.

Der Knackpunkt

 ist einfach, wieviele LVs austreten werden
und da können wir schon von unten Einfluss nehmen
Schau mer mal...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Immer ran - jeder LV, der austritt, tut was Gutes für Angler..

Gerade die EX-DAVler sollten sich Folgendes einfach mal realistisch überlegen:
Was hat der DAFV dieses Jahr konkret gemacht, was der DAV nicht auch (besser?) gemacht hätte?
Was ist für 2014 konkret geplant vom DAFV, was der DAV nicht auch (besser?) machen könnte?
Wenn da nix wäre, ab welchem Jahr sollen welche konkreten Vorteile für Angler durch den Übertritt des DAV in den DAFV dann kommen?
Warum also wurde in den VDSF eingetreten?
Warum geht man nicht wieder raus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Gerade nach der HV, wo weder Inhalte geliefert wurden, noch klare Zahlen zu Finanzen, aber dafür die Beitragserhöhung gleich angekündigt, samt VA dazu am 12.01. 2104 und dann ne da auszumachende ausserordentliche HV (dazu haben sie Kohle scheinbar über) um die Beitragserhöhung zu beschliessen..


----------



## Hezaru (29. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich bin ja aus Bayern
ich bin ja somit schon raus,

aber wenn ich einen BV hätte dann würde ich von im erwarten
das er sich für meine Rechte (Fischerreirecht) einsetzt oder ich brauche keinen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Hezaru schrieb:


> aber wenn ich einen BV hätte dann würde ich von im erwarten
> das er sich für meine Rechte (Fischerreirecht) einsetzt oder ich brauche keinen.


Auch die wollen sich ja den Wiedereintritt (2016) überlegen -- nicht zu früh frohlocken.
Ansonsten haste recht- - also jeder raus, vor allem nach diese HV..


----------



## Hezaru (29. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Die Frage ist....
Wie gehts weiter...
Das ganze Gemauschel lösst keine Finanzprobleme.|krach:
Wenn die LVs nicht mehr mitspielen ist die Sache gegessen,
ich frage mich wiso sie noch mitspielen...
Aber das hinausschieben löst keine Probleme
Ralle, Knispel...
man kann als einzelner keine Mauern einreisen wenn die Zeit dafür nicht reif ist
Im Verein ist das genauso (hab ich gelernt so ist es halt)
also locker bleiben und mal abwarten...|bla:


----------



## Lui Nairolf (29. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ich bin ja aus Bayern
> ich bin ja somit schon raus,
> 
> aber wenn ich einen BV hätte dann würde ich von im erwarten
> das er sich für meine Rechte (Fischerreirecht) einsetzt oder ich brauche keinen.



Hast du dir schon mal den LAV Bayern angeschaut? Keinen Deut besser und wesentlich mitverantwortlich am DAFV. Wir Bayern haben also auch was gut zu machen


----------



## Hezaru (29. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Jeder DAV Verband müsste nach diesere HV doch kündigen.
Die haben deswegen doch keinen Nachteil.
Und wir werden von unten her arbeiten..

Hezaru, ein kleines Dorf in Mittelfranken


----------



## Lui Nairolf (29. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Hezaru, ein kleines Dorf in Mittelfranken



Ich dachte, du bist aus Bayern? 

Bist du schon Mitglied in der IG?


----------



## Hezaru (29. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Hi Lui
Gegen den LV Bayern hab ich auch nix, da kommen auch Gelder zurück.
Sicher ist in MFR und BAY nicht alles in Ordnung. Ahnsichstsache.
Aber was ich von einen Verband erwahrte ist Einsatz für alle Angler.
Siehst du da was?#h


----------



## Hezaru (29. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du bist aus Bayern?
> 
> Bist du schon Mitglied in der IG?




Ich bin nur gegen den BV
Ein kleines Dorf in Bayern|bla:


----------



## Hezaru (29. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

Ich bin nicht in der IG 
und wenn du dir die Struktur ansiehst, dagegen kann man nicht kämpfen (LVB)


----------



## Lui Nairolf (29. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ich bin nur gegen den BV



Eben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=418


----------

